# Paraísos fiscales y sociedades offshore



## LOLEANTE (9 Jun 2012)

*Sociedades offshore*

Abro este hilo para opiniones sobre este tipo de sociedades, se agradece que alguien comente alguna experiencia , especialmente en lo que implica a tarjetas de crédito y pasaportes.

Supongo que habrá estafas y un poco de todo. Pero esto funciona bien con alguna sociedad de este tipo?


----------



## Mariner. (9 Jun 2012)

Le veo indeciso,con el asunto de cometido fraudulento,lo cual indica claramete,que conoce el asunto.
Lo indispensable en este tipo de comercialización off,es buscarse las más óptimas procesadoras de pagos,(la hay),no me pregunte,no daré publicidades.
Si opta `por este tipo de firmas,tiene garantizado una cobertura de última generación,en cuanto al beneficio del vendedor,frente al de quién vende,el cual lo tiene garantizado.
Mire bien,y busque vd.pasarelas de pago de (alto riesgo.)SUERTE


----------



## LOLEANTE (9 Jun 2012)

Villaframileño dijo:


> *Le veo indeciso,con el asunto de cometido fraudulento,lo cual indica claramete,que conoce el asunto.*
> Lo indispensable en este tipo de comercialización off,es buscarse las más óptimas procesadoras de pagos,(la hay),no me pregunte,no daré publicidades.
> Si opta `por este tipo de firmas,tiene garantizado una cobertura de última generación,en cuanto al beneficio del vendedor,frente al de quién vende,el cual lo tiene garantizado.
> Mire bien,y busque vd.pasarelas de pago de (alto riesgo.)SUERTE



Que fraude? yo solo pido opiniones para poner a salvo MI dinero, no soy político. No me dedico a robar a los demás.


----------



## Mariner. (9 Jun 2012)

No se asuste Sr.
El fraude está en crear una sociedad de las mencionadas,y ver pasar los cobros por encima,sin que se vea beneficio en ellos.
No insinuo ni es mi intención hacerlo,que sea Vd.fraudulento,en este tipo de asuntos.Me refiero al crear sociedades de este tipo,no más.Si se refiere al pago de compras no hay problemas,simpre sepa con que firma trata.

Y déjese de aclaraciones no solicitadas,están totalmente fuera de lugar.


----------



## ransomraff (9 Jun 2012)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Que fraude? yo solo pido opiniones para poner a salvo MI dinero, no soy político. No me dedico a robar a los demás.




Precisamente, es delito casi cualquier forma de evitar que los que si son políticos te roben para su mayor gloria.



PD. sobre el tema en cuestion no se lo suficiente para opinar


----------



## Pat (9 Jun 2012)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Abro este hilo para opiniones sobre este tipo de sociedades, se agradece que alguien comente alguna experiencia , especialmente en lo que implica a tarjetas de crédito y pasaportes.
> 
> Supongo que habrá estafas y un poco de todo. Pero esto funciona bien con alguna sociedad de este tipo?



No estoy seguro de entender vuestro pregunta ¿que tiene que ver los pasaportes con los Sociedades “offshore”. ¿Vuestra pregunta trata de como montar un sociedad “offshore” con cierta seguridad o sobre su funcionamiento una vez constituido.

En los dos casos será cuestión de estudiar a fundo tus necesidades e intentar tratar con unos profesionales. No se si existe asesores fiscales en España que saben y pueden aconsejar o si tenias que mirar fuera. Un buen lugar para mirar será escribir a un Banco quien opera en la zona donde piensas operar y pídeles consejo
.
No olvidad que lo que vale por una persona puede no tener el más mínimo utilidad por otro, además los libros y documentación de las sociedades deben ser levados con prontitud y precisión. Así mientras un Sociedad en Hong Kong puede ser perfecto para una empresa para otro se puede acabar pagando impuestos como si estaba en Irlanda.


PD
Si es simplemente para poner tu dinero a salvo sin ejercer algún actividad económica creo que en la canal de la mancha hay lo que hace falta.


----------



## Brincalindes (3 Oct 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta esto, no importa los esquemas extraños que nos montemos, si la gestión y dirección de los negocios está en España, tenemos que tributar en España, y cualquier otra cosa es ILEGAL. Asunto diferente es que sea más o menos fácil detectarlo. Y si te preguntas cómo hay multinacionales que usan paraísos fiscales "legalmente", la respuesta la tienes en la pregunta, ya que son multinacionales con muchos más medios de los que posiblemente tú tendrás ya que, entre otras cosas, pueden permitirse tener sedes físicas en cualquier país y decir (acertadamente) que gestionan y dirigen sus actividades desde allí. Eso, para la inmensa mayoría de los mortales, no es posible.
> 
> Un saludo.



Magnífico hilo. Gracias!!!

Al tema:

Bajo mi punto de vista la legislación que mencionas acota perfectamente, o lo intenta, este llamemosle "delito fiscal"....

No obstante, no estoy totalmente deacuerdo con la afirmación de la gestión y dirección de los negocios de calificables como ilegales tan fácilmente. Me explico brevemente:

Existen cada vez más actividades, profesionales y sobre todo empresariales, que están "fuera" de la escala que mide esta normativa. En todo caso no hay que olvidar que este tipo de normas tan restrictivas tienen un afán exclusivamente "recaudatorio", es decir, se legisla para pillarte en cualquier caso, y si parecen mucho a los radares de tráfico. Les da igual si la autopista es de 5 carriles y va en línea recta, el caso es que la señal marca 40, y si vas a 50 pues te calzan....

El hecho de que un empresario optimice su coste fiscal, no es ilícito. Si en Irlanda el coste por impuesto de sociedades es inferior, pues es natural establecerse en Irlanda. Si otro país te ofrece mejores condiciones, pues es natural aprovecharse de esas condiciones. No hay nada de perverso, malo o censurable en ello.

Si los Gobiernos quieren establecer sistemas fiscales Normalizados, pues deben Normalizar el sistema, cosa que no hacen por puros intereses "Nacionales", y en lugar de llegar a acuerdos de normalización, se dedican a "legislar" para convertir acciones y comportamientos racionales desde el punto de vista económico en gravísimos delitos contra la Hacienda Pública y la Moral ciudadana. De esta manera esconden su incompetencia y, probablemente, sus propios oscuros intereses .

Dicho lo anterior, es claro que si es posible establecer tu actividad empresarial donde te resulte más rentable en términos fiscales, sin que ello sea un delito, que no lo es. Otra cosa es que al Recaudador no le guste e inste al legislador a perseguir a los comunes de los mortales.

Concretamente: Las nuevas tecnologías permiten:

- Disponer de productos y servicios ofrecidos desde el extranjero a cualquier país del mundo.
- Servir esos productos desde cualquier país del mundo.
- Cobrar por esos productos o servicios desde cualquier país del mundo.
- Sin necesidad de disponer de grandes inversiones o inmobilizados en ningún país del mundo o estando aquellos en cualquier país del mundo.
- Estableciendo el domicilio fiscal en cualquier país del mundo.

y todo ello de manera perfectamente legal. ¿No querían globalización? Pues he aquí varias tazas.... 

En otras palabras, un ejemplo extremo: "Hay casos en los que puedes montar tu empresa legalmente en Irlanda, vender los productos o servicios legales en España, Francia, Alemania y China, aprovisionándote desde USA y Argentina, cobrando por Paypal asociado a una cuenta bancaria en Irlanda.... siendo tú español pero residente en Italia más de 180 días al año." Todo esto no tiene nada de ilegal..... y no tienes porqué ser una multinacional para llevarlo a cabo. ¿Qué tiene de malo optimizar el coste fiscal? Nada.

¿Al Ministro de Economía español no le parece o no le gusta que esto ocurra? Es lícito.... Debe presionar y negociar con el Ministro de Economía Irlandés. Por el hecho de que los gobiernos europeos no se pongan deacuerdo (porque no les interesa), no vamos los empresarios a pagar sus ineficiencias e incompetencia.

Lo que aplica a Irlanda, pues puede aplicar a cualquier país en el que las condiciones fiscales nos pudieran resultar favorables..

Gracias por el hilo de nuevo!! Apasionante.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Brincalindes (3 Oct 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Iniciado por Brincalindes Ver Mensaje
> 
> El hecho de que un empresario optimice su coste fiscal, no es ilícito. Si en Irlanda el coste por impuesto de sociedades es inferior, pues es natural establecerse en Irlanda. Si otro país te ofrece mejores condiciones, pues es natural aprovecharse de esas condiciones. No hay nada de perverso, malo o censurable en ello.
> 
> ...



Un disiento. El hecho de tener una Sociedad por Acciones (SA o SL) no tiene porqué obligarte a vivir en ningún sitio. De hecho no hay ninguna Ley en ningún país occidental que te obligue a semejante cosa..... Según tu criterio, Los Socios de una Sociedad deberían vivir en el país del domicilio fiscal de la Sociedad?..... eso no tiene ningún sentido.

El tener una sociedad en el extranjero como la que describo implica:

Sociedad en Irlanda: paga I.S. en Irlanda.
Español en Italia: No paga impuestos en España, puesto que no es residente.
Español en Italia: Si paga IRPF en Italia, porque es residente.
Español en Italia: Sí paga por IRC en Italia, aún cuando las RC sean obtenidas de empresa no residente (está en Irlanda). El fisco español sigue sin ver un duro....

Si el IS te favorece en Irlanda, y el IRPF te favorece en Italia y además el IVA fuera menor en Italia (que no lo es) pues a España.... de vacaciones....

**Pónganse los países deseados o más convenientes en donde proceda...

Esto es Legal, lícito y recomendable para el que pueda hacerlo y además no hay Nadie que pueda impedirlo (salvo implantando una dictadura claro)... Eso sí, previamente hay que estudiarse bien los regímenes fiscales de cada país o "Taifa" fiscal para tomar una decisión.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Enterao (4 Oct 2012)

si la empresa es unipersonal si tendra que pagar i.s. en españa no?


----------



## Brincalindes (4 Oct 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> si la empresa es unipersonal si tendra que pagar i.s. en españa no?



Obviously... si tu residencia habitual está en España.... por eso hablaba de Sociedades por Acciones... Osea, Tu Nacionalidad no tiene nada que ver con tus obligaciones fiscales, necesariamente.

En el caso de Sociedades, el concepto asociado se denomina "Establecimiento permanente", es decir, Si tu empresa está en Irlanda, pero tienes un establecimiento permanente en España, La Actividad económica Irlandesa estará fiscalizada en Irlanda, pero la del establecimiento permanente en España estará sujeta al fisco español.... Por eso es que hay muchas empresas "extranjeras" que optan por montar "Canales", es decir, acuerdos de distribución con otras empresas residentes con establecimiento permanente para vender sus productos...... De esta situación LEGAL, insisto, podríamos saltar al "Régimen de consolidación" que puede ser contable, y/o fiscal...... Tela complejo tú..... pero esto está reservado para las Grandes, como cabe esperar....

Cosas del equilibrio económico/fiscal 

Es de las primeras cosas que se pueden leer en esta magnífica compilación de información del compañero.

No obstante todo lo anterior, para centrar el tema de paraísos fiscales, hay que decir que NO ES NECESARIO ir a las Islas Caimán para encontrar uno.... Desde nuestro punto de vista español, Irlanda es un pseudo-paraíso fiscal para nosotros (en términos de I.S.)... Item más, en algunos casos, existen diferencias muy sustanciales entre CCAA en España que convierten algunas regiones en pseudo-paraísos fiscales a su vez.

La única solución a estos desequilibrios reside en la famosa "Normalización Fiscal europea", que tos hablan, pero nadie pone en marcha..... y mientras tanto... a río revuelto......pero eso sería otro hilo....


Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Brincalindes (4 Oct 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Efectivamente, si tienes acciones de McDonald's y cobras dividendos de McDonald's no hace falta que vivas en EEUU. El tema clave es que tú no gestionas ni administras McDonald's. Si así fuese, el domicilio fiscal de McDonald's estaría en este país.
> 
> Hay que distinguir entre socio capitalista y socio gestor o administrador. El domicilio fiscal de una sociedad está donde se toman sus decisiones, y no hay vuelta de hoja.
> 
> Me reitero, la legislación está muy clara para quien quiera entenderla.



Agree compañero!!... no obstante, corrígeme si me equivoco... En mi ejemplo el Administrador de una Sociedad no tiene porqué ser socio, ni viceversa, por tanto yo puedo tener una sociedad en Irlanda(con el 51% de las acciones), tener un administrador en Irlanda (sin acciones), la empresa puede ser gestionada allí, yo vivir en Italia , etc etc. 

Tienes razón en cuanto si soy socio mayoritario o no y *sobre todo SI soy Administrador*, y resido en España, Hacienda "podría" interpretar que la gestión y administración se realiza desde España.... aunque supongo que esto no será "tan sencillo de determinar".De lo que no me libro es del IRC en el IRPF por la distribución de beneficios/dividendos, obviously.... Está claro pues

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Sombra (6 Oct 2012)

Para el comercio online de contenido digital:mp3, software, aplicaciones... Es mejor hacerla en este bendito país o existen alternativas legales y mejores?


----------



## Brincalindes (7 Oct 2012)

Apañero Cusbe11:

Ni me planteo temas de elusión fiscal. Para mí las Caimán y similares no existen y mi empresa nunca estaría en el escenario que describes que es, como mínimo, alegal. Además ya existen magníficas oportunidades de ahorro fiscal en Europa y Asia gracias a la incompetencia manifiesta de nuestros queridos socios europeos.

En ningún momento estoy planteando ese escenario, obviamente.
Tampoco planteo un escenario de una pyme a la española, que es lo que describes, osea, un empresario con un socio más o menos de paja y que gestiona sus negocios desde el salón de su casa; ese tipo de gitaneos son propios de "Pantojas" y similares, y así les va.... Nunca hay que olvidar que las personas físicas pagan sus impuestos en su lugar de residencia, y cada uno vivimos donde nos place..... Con coche de lujo o con un panda 

El caso que yo defiendo es el de una auténtica pyme, una empresa de mediano tamaño en términos de facturación, con proveedores en diversos países extranjeros, y una gestión realizada desde el exterior, con decisiones tomadas desde el exterior, aún cuando, obviamente, los socios (que en el caso que yo planteo no es sólo uno, ni dos) participan en básicamente en el ámbito estratégico....

El modelo que yo planteo es perfectamente legal, no elude impuestos y por supuesto, no tiene nada que ver con actividades ilegales o ilícitas. Te me has ido al extremo y yo planteo un término medio.

Todo lo que tú comentas es correcto y cierto, pero no es necesariamente el único camino, hay otros y algunas empresas españolas ya los están utilizando.

Para los que lean nuestra discusión, que olviden estos planteamientos para temas tales como montar una tienda online, o similares. Estas cosas sólo pueden aplicarse si tu Negocio tiene cierta dimensión y volumen de ventas.

Al compañero que pregunta sobre la venta de contenido digital, te diría que olvides los experimentos raros. Ya hay magníficos canales para su venta y distribución de éxito garantizado, y si no mira el negocio del applestore o la tienda google para móviles. Si quieres vender algo que tengas, utiliza esos canales. Funcionan muy bien, Cobrar seguro y no tendrás problemas legales. El IRPF pues a pagarlo donde vivas.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## ransomraff (7 Oct 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Ah, vale, ése es otro tema. Si puedes demostrar ante Hacienda que las decisiones se toman desde el exterior, entonces no hay problema. La cuestión clave aquí es si puedes demostrarlo y si al fisco le sirve dicha demostración.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si se toman desde el exterior no habrá ningún problema en demostrarlo, será cierto, se podrá demostrar con facturas, correos electrónicos, comunicaciones....
Lo difícil es mentir, no decir la verdad. Lo difícil es simular que las decisiones se toman desde el exterior.




> Por poder, la empresa puede estar en el país que te dé la gana. Pero una cosa es el país donde inscribas la sociedad mercantil, y otra cosa el domicilio fiscal de la actividad que realices. Para Hacienda, si tú creas una sociedad en Irlanda, pero vives en España y gestionas la sociedad irlandesa desde tu casa, entonces el domicilio fiscal es España, no Irlanda.



Si la actividad se desarrolla en irlanda, de verdad, no todo es donde vive el que toma las decisiones, pesa más el donde se desarrolla la actividad.

Supongamos una fabrica de ventanas, con sus pabellones, alamcences, empleados.... poco importa que el que mande viva en españa, la empresa es irlandesa y pagará en Irlanda.
No es lo mismo eso que tener una secretaría en irlanda y que todo lo demas se haga desde españa.



En mi opinión lo primero que tiene que plantearse la gente que lea estas cosas (no son multinacionales ni empresas que facturan docenas de millones), es sopesar si están dispuestos a largarse a vivir a otro país.

El inicio de todo, lo que el gobierno trata de evitar y todo el mundo quiere es vivir en españa y pagar en otro sitio. Si no quieres pagar en españa, empieza por preguntarte si no quieres vivir en otro sitio.
Una tienda online, puede perfectamente marcharse a luxemburgo, es muy muy fácil, solo tienes que marcharte a luxemburgo.


----------



## ransomraff (8 Oct 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> En ese caso entiendo que se establecería el domicilio fiscal atendiendo al mayor valor del inmovilizado, que obviamente se ubicaría en Irlanda. Pero en la inmensa mayoría de los casos, los españoles que quiere usar compañías offshore lo hacen para llevar a cabo actividades más... "virtuales". Y no hablo necesariamente de comercio online, sino también de importación, como hace el de los artículos de papelería en este foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dos "soluciones":
1º se monta una empresa en un paraiso fiscal, hong kong para importaciones chinas por ejemplo, se pone allí un administrador falso, se compra a esa empresa a un precio que justo deje beneficios en la empresa española. no es operación vinculada mientras no se vea que eres dueño de las dos empresas (la española y la de hong kong).
Los beneficios de hong kong se gastan via tarjeta de credito y viajes a visitar proveedores con 10K en el bolsillo de vuelta.

2º Te marchas del país, informas a hacienda de que eres no residente, te dan el visto bueno (es diferente según el país al que dices marcharte).
Pasado un tiempo o desde el principio te quedas viviendo en españa. No conozco a ningún emigrado al que hacienda le haya puesto problemas ni que le haya pedido información pasado un tiempo.
En Bulgaria o Estonia se pagan pocos impuestos.


Si haces como la tenista y con un país sospechoso como andorra y encima llamas la atención te la juegas, son casos muy conocidos. Como siempre, cuanto menso se llame la atención mejor. Por eso hay que tener beneficios en el caso 1º


----------



## No Registrado (17 Oct 2012)

Hola Cusbel11. Registrar una compañia offshore y manejarla no es ilegal en ningún País. La parte que le concierne a los gobiernos es la de los impuestos. Como por ejemplo la situación de los ciudadanos de Estados Unidos. Su ley fiscal dice que ellos pagan impuestos en su "global income", no importa cual sea la fuente del dinero. Aún así, muchas personas optan por manejar sus compañías en línea en otras jurisdicciones por distintas razones: banca, deferir impuestos, privacia o protección de su patrimonio en caso de demanda legal o divorcio en su país. Alfinaldelaño pagan sus impuestos.
Otros simplemente operan fuera de su país y no pagan impuestos (considerado evasión). Registran su compañía en Panamá por ejemplo, con oficinas físicas o virtuales, banca y se pagan ellos mismos. En lugares como Panamá y Nueva Zelanda, hay estructuras en donde el nombre del verdadero dueño de la compañía no es parte de ningun record público.
Países como USA, UK y muchos otros pueden buscar banderas rojas al nivel bancario,como cartas de referencia para bancos offshore, transferencias directas a cuentas fuera del país o utilizar sus tratados tributarios con otros países.
ESpaña tiene intercambio de información con: San Marino, Bahamas, Andorra, Aruba, Antillas Nerlandesas.


----------



## No Registrado (23 Oct 2012)

*Xarnego*

Una aclaración, la palabra 'xarnego' viene de la guerra del francés i, un xarnego es, el hijo de un catalan o catalana i un francés o francesa.

Posteriormente, en el siglo XX, se le dió otro significado más general... todo aquel que viene de fuera, pero es incorrecto. Para ser xarnego unos de los padres tiene que ser catalán. 

Saludos!


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Por poder, la empresa puede estar en el país que te dé la gana. Pero una cosa es el país donde inscribas la sociedad mercantil, y otra cosa el domicilio fiscal de la actividad que realices. Para Hacienda, si tú creas una sociedad en Irlanda, pero vives en España y gestionas la sociedad irlandesa desde tu casa, entonces el domicilio fiscal es España, no Irlanda.
> 
> Ya lo dije al principio de este topic, llevar actividades económicas desde España con empresas en el extranjero tributando de acuerdo a ese país es ilegal SIEMPRE ya para Hacienda tu domicilio fiscal es España, dado que la toma de decisiones de la sociedad se realiza en jurisdicción española. Ahora bien, una cosa es eso, y otra distinta es lo fácil o difícil que sea para la AEAT detectar el esquema que te has montado y empapelarte.
> 
> ...



Eso no es del todo cierto y voy a poner dos ejemplos:

1.- Tenemos al CEO de una gran empresa de USA, español, cuya sede está en N.Y. y cotiza en el dow Jones, es decir muchas acciones y free float, sin delegaciones en España, el CEO es el accionista mayoritario. Pero como a este señor le gusta la playa y la paella quiere trabajar desde España. Entonces en su mansión junto a la costa tiene todo un completo y avanzado equipo de telecomunicaciones que le permite dirigir la empresa desde su casa. De vez en cuando ha de firmar papeles pero se coge un vuelo a N.Y. ida y vuelta.

Según lo que se comenta en este hilo este señor está de facto haciendo algo ilegal frente a Hacienda puesto que dirige una empresa en USA desde España. Pero resulta que Hacienda no puede hacer inspecciones en domicilios particulares, con lo cual, aunque teóricamente infrinja la ley, el Estado no puede hacerle nada.

2.- Imaginemos que la misma situación que la anterior pero con una diferencia, la empresa tiene delegación en España, esta paga sus impuestos al fisco español por sus operaciones en España, sin embargo nuestro empresario sigue viviendo en España y dirigiendo su empresa que sigue teniendo sede en N.Y.

Nos ponemos en el caso más grave posible. Llega Hacienda y dice que este señor está dirigiendo su empresa en USA desde España y que por lo tanto la empresa debe pagar impuestos en España. Hacienda impone una cuantiosa multa ¿a quien? ¿a la empresa? entonces como la empresa está en USA dice que Hacienda se meta el dedo por donde amargan los pepinos que no le da la gana de pagar la multa...cierra la delegación española y nuestro señor directivo sigue trabajando desde su casa española.

Lo que quiero decir con esto es que la ley no es tan clara sino que es bastante interpretable, sobre todo la española que es bastante barroca. Quien define las cosas no es un inspector facistilla sino la propia empresa y entonces los inspectores tendrán que interpretar lo que la empresa diga porque son ellos quienes han montado el tinglado a su medida, que ellos no quieren defraudar a nadie pero aprovechan que la legislación es así. 

Aun así Hacienda podría empeñarse en multar, pero luego saldrían recursos y finalmente un juez podría dictaminar que hay una laguna legal (o que va contra el espíritu de la ley) que permite que las cosas se hagan así. Las cosas alegales no son delito ni son punibles, son simplemente lagunas legislativas que no fueron previstas, este tipo de lagunas son ampliamente aprovechadas por empresas y mafias de todo tipo para diseñar sus tinglados fiscales y poder escabullirse sin problemas.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El domicilio fiscal de ese señor está en España, porque según lo que dices vive en España continuamente. Y vivir continuamente implica vivir más de 183 días anuales. Está totalmente claro:
> 
> Agencia Tributaria - Cuestiones sobre residencia
> 
> Por otro lado no sé qué tiene que ver el que Hacienda pueda o no hacer inspecciones en domicilios particulares con el hecho de poder o no acusar a alguien de delitos fiscales.



Claro, el como persona paga sus impuestos en España, pero ¿y la empresa? la empresa se está dirigiendo desde España ¿implica esto que la empresa sea española y tenga que pagar sus impuestos en España? aunque la sede y todo lo demás esté en otro país, recuerda que el señor de nuestro ejemplo es el accionista mayoritario de la empresa y que además su nacionalidad es española y el es residente en España.




> Bueno, me temo que no soy ningún experto en fiscalidad de grandes empresas multinacionales, pero hasta donde yo sé, la sede de una empresa en otro país es fiscalmente una entidad diferente de la "original". La sede española tiene domicilio fiscal en España y paga impuestos aquí. La original en USA tiene su domicilio fiscal en USA y paga sus impuestos allí. Luego habrá acuerdos para evitar doble imposición y demás, pero creo que la cosa en este sentido es muy sencilla. En lo que respecta al directivo que vive en España, como dije antes tiene su domicilio fiscal en España y paga sus impuestos aquí. Son tres personas jurídicas diferentes, cada una con un domicilio fiscal y unas obligaciones fiscales propias.
> 
> Un saludo.



Por esta razón he sacado el tema, si ahora en vez de referirnos a una multinacional nos referimos a una pequeña empresa offshore entonces ¿también hablamos de personas jurídicas diferentes? según lo que dicen algunos en este hilo no es así, la empresa tendrá que pagar impuestos en España porque se dirige desde España, aunque la sede y toda la infraestructura esté fuera del país.

Otra cosa que quiero poner de relieve es que las normas pueden decir una cosa, pero los 'conceptos' pueden ser libremente definidos por cada uno con mucha manga ancha, por ejemplo si una empresa fabrica en un país, vende en otro, se dirige desde otro distinto e incluso el dueño cobra dividendos desde otro país, se puede definir libremente que la dirección está aquí o allí, se puede crear un entramado totalmente independiente donde todas las empresas se facturen unas a otras con precios totalmente aleatorios, aunque sean de la misma empresa y que al final la contabilidad diga algo que puede estar totalmente fuera de la realidad.

Y un inspector de hacienda no podrá hacer mucho frente a esto, aunque sea alegal o incluso ilegal, en parte porque excede bastante de sus competencias y en parte porque se puede cumplir con la ley redefiniendo lo que dice.


----------



## Orangecoop (25 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro, el como persona paga sus impuestos en España, pero ¿y la empresa? la empresa se está dirigiendo desde España ¿implica esto que la empresa sea española y tenga que pagar sus impuestos en España? aunque la sede y todo lo demás esté en otro país, recuerda que el señor de nuestro ejemplo es el accionista mayoritario de la empresa y que además su nacionalidad es española y el es residente en España.



_Artículo 48. Domicilio fiscal.

1. El domicilio fiscal es el lugar de localización del obligado tributario en sus relaciones con la Administración tributaria.

2. El domicilio fiscal será:

Para las personas físicas, el lugar donde tengan su residencia habitual. No obstante, para las personas físicas que desarrollen principalmente actividades económicas, en los términos que reglamentariamente se determinen, *la Administración tributaria podrá considerar* como domicilio fiscal el lugar donde esté efectivamente centralizada la gestión administrativa y la dirección de las actividades desarrolladas. Si no pudiera establecerse dicho lugar, prevalecerá aquel donde radique el mayor valor del inmovilizado en el que se realicen las actividades económicas.

[...]

4. Cada Administración podrá comprobar y rectificar el domicilio fiscal declarado por los obligados tributarios en relación con los tributos cuya gestión le competa con arreglo al procedimiento que se fije reglamentariamente._

El problema es que *si ellos consideran* que tienes el centro de operaciones en España vas a tributar por sociedades y además por rendimientos del capital en IRPF cuando recibas los famosos dividendos de accionista.

Podrás recurrir, pero la carga de la prueba corre de tu parte cuando tengas que demostrar ante el económico-administrativo que efectivamente no estabas dirigiendo tus negocios desde España, lo que no te va a eximir en caso de que ganaras de seguir tributando sobre esos rendimientos del capital y del trabajo.

No digo que no se pueda, se puede y se hace, pero no funciona para todo el mundo ni todo modelo de negocio.


----------



## eolico (5 Nov 2012)

Al respecto de sociedades offshore.

Si firmo un contrato con una empresa de un paraiso fiscal para proporcionarle una seris de productos, puede hacienda tocarme los huevos de alguna forma? Entiendo que no, ya que se trata de traer dinero, no de sacarlo, pero con hacienda nunca se sabe. Sabeis lo que pasaria o teneis alguna experiencia parecida?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Nov 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Al respecto de sociedades offshore.
> 
> Si firmo un contrato con una empresa de un paraiso fiscal para proporcionarle una seris de productos, puede hacienda tocarme los huevos de alguna forma? Entiendo que no, ya que se trata de traer dinero, no de sacarlo, pero con hacienda nunca se sabe. Sabeis lo que pasaria o teneis alguna experiencia parecida?



Las malas lenguas dicen que cualquier factura pagada/cobrada con una empresa situada en un paraiso fiscal, es una señal que dispara la alarma para posibles inspecciones. Por eso lo habitual es hacer un trust con una empresa inglesa o holandesa.


----------



## eolico (5 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Las malas lenguas dicen que cualquier factura pagada/cobrada con una empresa situada en un paraiso fiscal, es una señal que dispara la alarma para posibles inspecciones. Por eso lo habitual es hacer un trust con una empresa inglesa o holandesa.



Gracias.

España es un sitio raro y complicado.

O sea que el cliente que tiene pasta en paraisos fiscales firme el contrato con una empresa mia que yo monto en UK, y esta subcontrata a la española.

Serian independientes la empresa UK y la española, o la española seria filial de la de UK?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Nov 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> España es un sitio raro y complicado.
> 
> ...



España es rara, cierto, pero las empresas en paraísos fiscales tienen muchos problemas para operar con normalidad en muchos países del mundo, tanto por motivos fiscales como a la hora de hacer transferencias que los bancos ponen barreras por la legislación antiblanqueo de dinero.

El trust permite que una empresa inglesa/holandesa opere en nombre de la del paraiso fiscal, pero es cosa de la empresa no tuya. Quiero decir que normalmente es la empresa off-shore la que se busca la vida para poder operar con normalidad con empresas "normales".

Si realmente es un cliente (es decir, no eres tu) y no quieres perder el negocio, tira millas si el volumen es importante y, sobretodo, no tienes nada que ocultar a hacienda. Como todo el mundo tiene alguna facturilla de gastos discutible, cada uno tiene que decidir lo que le vale la pena.


----------



## eolico (5 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> España es rara, cierto, pero las empresas en paraísos fiscales tienen muchos problemas para operar con normalidad en muchos países del mundo, tanto por motivos fiscales como a la hora de hacer transferencias que los bancos ponen barreras por la legislación antiblanqueo de dinero.
> 
> El trust permite que una empresa inglesa/holandesa opere en nombre de la del paraiso fiscal, pero es cosa de la empresa no tuya. Quiero decir que normalmente es la empresa off-shore la que se busca la vida para poder operar con normalidad con empresas "normales".
> 
> Si realmente es un cliente (es decir, no eres tu) y no quieres perder el negocio, tira millas si el volumen es importante y, sobretodo, no tienes nada que ocultar a hacienda. Como todo el mundo tiene alguna facturilla de gastos discutible, cada uno tiene que decidir lo que le vale la pena.




Si, es un cliente de verdad y el contrato seria muy grande. Por eso me resulta chocante que se pongan problemas en hacienda, para sacar el dinero a paraiso fiscal tiene sentido pero para recibirlo?? En esos sitios tambien necesitan comprar infraestructuras que no se fabrican alli.


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Nov 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Al respecto de sociedades offshore.
> 
> Si firmo un contrato con una empresa de un paraiso fiscal para proporcionarle una seris de productos, puede hacienda tocarme los huevos de alguna forma? Entiendo que no, ya que se trata de traer dinero, no de sacarlo, pero con hacienda nunca se sabe. Sabeis lo que pasaria o teneis alguna experiencia parecida?



Si cumples con todo no tienen porque tocarte los ******** sea paraíso fiscal o no lo sea, y si te los tocaran es facilísimo demostrar que todo está en regla.

Otra cosa distinta sería que estuvieras jugando a las operaciones vinculadas con empresas tuyas en el exterior.


----------



## oaken (13 Nov 2012)

Buenas..

Soy nuevo en el foro pero el otro dia trasteando un poco por google llegue aquí y al hilo de estrategias offshore...
El caso es que desde hace un tiempo tengo unas ideas pero antes me surgen muchas dudas

idea poco innovadora: venta online de productos españoles (fabricados aquí) para venderlos a toda europa

Haciendo referencia a este comentario sacado de otro hilo:
_"Si resides legalmente en España de forma regular, te va a afectar todo el marco legal español de comercio electrónico y fiscal personal tuyo, montes donde montes la tienda."_ http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4332343-post2.html


Pregunto: hay alguna forma LEGAL de operar con un IVA y quizas tb un I/S de otro pais europeo¿?

ateniendo a esta tabla de wikipedia hay paises europeos con un IVA MUCHO MENOR que el español Impuesto al valor agregado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


la cosa sería:
al residir en españa entiendo que es inviable jugar con las reglas de juego de otro país, pero podría "abrir" una nueva sede o como quiera que se llame para que la compra de bienes vayan a contablemente a ese otro país y toda la contabilidad se organice desde allí.
Sin embargo el negocio operativo envío pago y cobro de mercaderias se haga en territorio español¿?
o al menos para las ventas europeas a excepcion de España

no se si se me ha entendido...


----------



## oaken (15 Nov 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Si el domicilio fiscal de la actividad económica está en España, es ilegal usar una empresa offshore para declarar los beneficios. Monte donde monte la empresa, debe declararlos en España. Y por domicilio fiscal me refiero al lugar donde se administra y se gestiona la empresa, que por lo que comenta es España.
> 
> Un saludo.



ya veo..

gracias por responder

entonces ya me ahorro el preguntar si las ventas a españa pueden tributar en España y las ventas a paises europeos, a otro pais europeo con menor I/s


----------



## Pat (21 Dic 2012)

Estamos siempre en el mismo;
Los offshore son válidos por personas quien gana dinero de verdad, mientras uno es simplemente un autónomo o micro empresa ganando unos pocos miles de € al mes tiene que aguantar el inseguridad fiscal / legal en España y pasar por el aro de Hacienda.
Asi, para quedarse en España uno puede ser autónomo en módulos o ser defraudador, los honrados rara vez logran levantar cabeza, desde luego en un depresión como el actual ni en broma.

Como ejercicio/paja mental se puede mirar las opciones de crear una sociedad “offshore” pero pocos van a poder justificar los gastos de constitución, disolución y sobre todo de manteamiento.
En internet hay montones de empresas quien te montara una empresa en un paraíso fiscal, la gran mayoría hasta pone en su web él información que tenías que cumplir para no pagar impuestos por la sociedad. Normalmente son siempre los mismos; no ejercer de actividad donde está localizada la empresa, contratar los servicios de una empresa para levar la dirección y gestión de la empresa. Apartar de ahí recibirás el dinero en forma de dividendo.
Si ya tenías todo esto, lo mejor es ya no ser residente en España (u otro país del EU) porque cada día que pasa se inventa nuevas normativas para que paguéis en tu país de residencia dinero que ganáis en otro país.
Lo que sí está claro, si la empresa o tú mismo ejerce en un país, habitualmente tenías que pagar impuestos en esta país. Asi si realmente uno reside en España, trabaja en España, tendrás que pagar en España. EN esencia todos esto sociedades en paraísos fiscales existen para personas quien operen en varios países pero sin tener local en estos países. Eg Venta por internet, si el material es electrónico es muy fácil, si el material es físico, es un poco más complejo.
Eg;
SL en Hong Kong con secretaria y administrador, vende por internet mercancía mandado desde India a todos países EXCEPTO India y Hong Kong. No paga impuestos en Hong Kong por no tener actividad física en Hong Kong, la empresa en India manda al cliente final en Europa, la empresa en Hong Kong factura al cliente Europea, paga a la empresa india…… todo sin impuestos ni IVA en el EU.
Obviamente, esto no es para todo el mundo, especialmente al pobre pardillo dado de alta en España vendiendo en España.


----------



## EmpresarioSinFuerzas (27 Dic 2012)

Y a todo esto... nunca se me habia ocurrido... como dejar de ser residente en España? Y realmente que se pierde? La sanidad publica? la pension de jubilacion futura?

Que tema mas interesante


----------



## Orangecoop (27 Dic 2012)

EmpresarioSinFuerzas dijo:


> Y a todo esto... nunca se me habia ocurrido... como dejar de ser residente en España? Y realmente que se pierde? La sanidad publica? la pension de jubilacion futura?
> 
> Que tema mas interesante



Si te mantienes en la UE hay convenios al respecto, por ejemplo la SS española tiene el E112 (si no me equivoco) que permitía "convalidar" la SS de otro país europeo si te encontrabas de residencia temporal devolvíendote las sumas pagadas por sanidad una vez retornado a españa si éstas estaban amparadas bajo la gratuidad aquí.

Todo es investigarlo.


----------



## USUREROS (12 Feb 2013)

Legislacion aplicable sobre conflictos de doble imposicion . .................. .http://www.icex.es/icex/cma/contentTypes/common/records/mostrarDocumento/?doc=4506871


----------



## Gitana (27 Feb 2013)

Hola, ¿hay alguna referencia en este hilo a Gibraltar?


----------



## Gitana (27 Feb 2013)

señor lobo dijo:


> eres gitana de verdad?



¿Qué importancia tiene eso? ienso:


----------



## Gitana (27 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Son cinco páginas y en el primer post hay un resumen. ¿Tanto trabajo cuesta consultarlas todas? ¿O quieres que te haga un resumen del resumen? Joder, hay gente que ni dándoselo en bandeja de plata...



Ya las he consultado, y no he encontrado nada sobre Gibraltar, pero igual se me había pasado, por eso preguntaba.
Se habla de el Reino Unido, pero no de Gibraltar en concreto, y no creo que dé igual.


----------



## Offshore (20 Mar 2013)

Sociedades se registran en distintos países dependiendo de la necesidad de la gente. En algunos países com Panamá, Belize, Nevis, Nueva Zelanda y las LLP de Escocia la entidad no paga impuestos localmente. El dueño es responsable por sus impuestos en su país a medida que la entidad le paga a él. Las entidades pueden tener cuentas bancarias, inversiones y ser dueñas de propiedad. También a las mismas se le facilita el negocio internacional por no tener que estar sujetas a restricciones bancarias como las que existen para mandar pagos en países como India, Venezuela, Colombia, Argentina, etc. Unas de las ventajas de estas sociedades es que es una entidad separada y los bienes bajo su nombre no entran en conflictos legales como demandas, líos de herencias o divorcio en ciertos países (protección de patrimonio). Dichas sociedades pueden hacer negocios legales en todo el mundo. En el caso de Limited Partnerships en NZ y Escocia, son muy utilizadas por familias e inversores como vehículo legal para mantener sus inversiones en otra jurisdicción asi defiriendo los impuestos. (pagandolos a medida que ellos reciben fondos)


----------



## Offshore (20 Mar 2013)

No existe ningún ente internacional, como la OECD, la comunidad bancaria internacional, ninguna entidad anti lavado como Anti-Money Laundering and Countering Financing of Terrorism Act 2009 o nadie que diga que estas sociedades son ilegales. Son reconocidas en todo el mundo por la comunidad mundial y especialmente las naciones del Pacto de La Halla. Muchos países como USA los mencionan y definen su status tributario en sus códigos fiscales. Ninguno tiene una Ley escrita que diga que esto es ilegal. Los bancos y las casas de valores al aperturar cuentas a estas sociedades están cometiendo un crímen entonces?
Algo que mucha gente no sabe es que los bancos tienen una declaración jurada en su documentación en la que requieren que se identifique el beneficiario de dicha cuenta, o sea, el dueño. Y que el mismo presente su identificación y prueba de domicilio. Visa y Mastercard están en negocios ilegales?
Puedes hacer cualquier negocio de cualquier país con una sociedad registrada en otro país. Eso no es ilegal en ningún lado. En Países como UK las sociedades tienen que llenar reportes anuales. En cada jurisdicción hay reglas y cárcel. No significa que estas sociedades puedan hacer lo que quieran con el sistema bancario. O que uno entra en el banco con $100,000 y ya le abren una cuenta. 
Que la utilizes para no pagar impuestos es otra cosa. Millones de corporaciones internacionales, comercios y familias utilizan estas sociedades por sus ventajas comerciales y tributarias, no para quebrantar la Ley


----------



## mikelgonza (22 Mar 2013)

Desde luego sigo leyendo al típico españolito agarrado a la calandracas de la era franquista en la cual LO ESPAÑOL ERA LO ÚNICO , que tonterias que si el administrador de la empresa , que si la hacienda que si ilegal que si mierda y media 

Mire usted Cusbe11 o como coño sea , lo primero de todo cuando uno se plantea montar un negocio se lo plantea desde varias perspectivas , tengo posibilidad de montarlo a lo grande o estoy comenzando , o bien la política de subsistencia como casi todos los españoles y más con la que cae 

Cuando usted habla de que el administrador lalala , mire usted en un mercado globalizado , puedo tener ua empresa en cada país , lo que le comentan de las sociedades offshore es una realidad , puedo tener unasociedad offshore desde 500 euros - y menos - en muchisimos paises , como cuentas bancarias offshore asociadas , cualquier persona puede tenerlas y es una forma utilizada de forma legal por numerosas empresas no para desviar dinero no , sino para mantener su liquidez y que no se les joda llegado el momento "x" chungo o para tener una capitalización a nivel externo si , obviamente que si 

Si todo el mundo fuese tan papista como el papa como lo es usted , apañados íbamos todos , el término legalidad pierde mucho sentido en estos tiempos , cuando la legalidad significa pobreza y hambre y cuando la legalidad no la monta ningún dios , la monta el hijo puta de turno por su conveniencia , cuando se le llena la boca a usted de que el estado español cobra los impuestos porque se está en territorio español y bla bla y porque españa bla bla , a mi españa no me da nada , solo me da por culo 

En cuanto a que hay montones de sistemas de ahorro en españa y en Europa , le dire que seguramente los hay para el que tiene un negocio con un monton de gananciales y ya montado hace muchos años , a día de hoy en España no se quiere que salgan los emprendedores , no no , solo se desean parasitos que cada día dependan más del sistema y asi es la cosa 

Por tanto el demostrar que la empresa "x" es manejada desde "a" o "b" , lo llevas jodido a no ser que te metas en una invetigación internacional , pero bueno sino ganas más de 3 millones de euros seguro que nadie se molesta , pero si los ganas oye que más te dará el resto , por eso que tanta fantasmada con hacienda y con tanta mierda , es una cosa totalmente inutil , hacienda vende propaganda , hacienda basa sus campañas en el miedo , pero no en realidades de control qeu no son reales , cuando España a nivel internacional da risa y cuando los convenios de trasnferencia de inforamción se quedan enpapel mojado , ni que decir tiene que hacienda no sabe ni comunicarse con sus propios funcioanrios y mucho menos entre adminsitraciones y cuandoi se entera es porque el payaso de turno ni siqueira ha tenido la delicadez de limpiar la sangre que ha ido dejando como un regero de polvora , la gente tiene la sensación de que lo controlan todo y no es asi , lo qeu asa que la gente es gilipollas y no puedes ir de que tienes dos duros yaparcar un pedazo de mercedes a la puerta de tu casa , obviamente todo canta 

Que decir e insistir en las sociedades offshore y en tantos métodos para como llaman algunos "evadir los impuestos?" pero se llama elusión no evasión , pues si apoyo la elusón y repito la elusión de impuestos que no es lo mismo que evasión y eso es lo que hacen las cuentas offshore como los que pasan sus ganancias de paypal a cuentas payonner para no pasar por los bancos de mierda españoles y quedarse con sus ganancias y lo veo COJONUDO , cuando una sociedad apestosa como la española , me de algo a mi u a otras personas aceptaré el no eludir , pero cuando me den algo , mientras tanto a mi el estado español , el cataán , el galaico portugúes y los demás me los paso por el ojo del culo bien pasados , porque no sirven de nada 

España solo es un país represivo , llenode mangantes y de chorizos como el resto de Europa pero en España se llevan la palma y eso si lleno de elementos como este que tanto habla que se les llena la boca de legalidades y de mariconadas inventadas por terceros y se creen más papistas que el papa , pues para tu jodienda o no si se puede "eludir" es legal como tu dices y consentido por casi todosss los paises , menos españa obvio que es un país de mangantes , vagos y maleantes en el cual poca gente honesta queda 

Saludos


----------



## mikelgonza (22 Mar 2013)

Offshore dijo:


> No existe ningún ente internacional, como la OECD, la comunidad bancaria internacional, ninguna entidad anti lavado como Anti-Money Laundering and Countering Financing of Terrorism Act 2009 o nadie que diga que estas sociedades son ilegales. Son reconocidas en todo el mundo por la comunidad mundial y especialmente las naciones del Pacto de La Halla. Muchos países como USA los mencionan y definen su status tributario en sus códigos fiscales. Ninguno tiene una Ley escrita que diga que esto es ilegal. Los bancos y las casas de valores al aperturar cuentas a estas sociedades están cometiendo un crímen entonces?
> Algo que mucha gente no sabe es que los bancos tienen una declaración jurada en su documentación en la que requieren que se identifique el beneficiario de dicha cuenta, o sea, el dueño. Y que el mismo presente su identificación y prueba de domicilio. Visa y Mastercard están en negocios ilegales?
> Puedes hacer cualquier negocio de cualquier país con una sociedad registrada en otro país. Eso no es ilegal en ningún lado. En Países como UK las sociedades tienen que llenar reportes anuales. En cada jurisdicción hay reglas y cárcel. No significa que estas sociedades puedan hacer lo que quieran con el sistema bancario. O que uno entra en el banco con $100,000 y ya le abren una cuenta.
> Que la utilizes para no pagar impuestos es otra cosa. Millones de corporaciones internacionales, comercios y familias utilizan estas sociedades por sus ventajas comerciales y tributarias, no para quebrantar la Ley



No lo podía haber definido mejor , pero con paletos no se puede tratar , escuchan el programa de Ana Rosa y lo flipan en colorines los payasos .....


Honesto es trabajar y ganar tu dinero , sin matar a nadie , sin estafar , con el sudor de tu frente y con el tiempo de tu vida , deshonesto es robar como lo hacen las escorias de "estados" con sus montoros y cerdos a la cabeza como en España y tu esfuerzo que se caiga pro el suelo y ellos lo pisoteen , lo indignante es eso , pero a los que os jode no tener el control , a los papistas y listos de turno sin más luces que las de los faroles de la calle , que van a decir , lo que dice la voz de su amo , el mundo es enorme y españa una puta mierda pinchada en un palo .....


----------



## Offshore (24 Mar 2013)

Gitana dijo:


> Hola, ¿hay alguna referencia en este hilo a Gibraltar?



Desde el 2011, Gibraltar empezó a eliminar la distinción entre sociedades offshore y onshore para efectos de impuestos. 10% a todas las compañías offshore.
Barclays en Gibraltar abre cuentas a no residentes. Debe mantener un balance de £50,000 y el cliente o la compañís debe devengar salarios o ganancias aproximadas de £150,000 en sus cuentas internacionales.


----------



## Gitana (25 Mar 2013)

Offshore dijo:


> Desde el 2011, Gibraltar empezó a eliminar la distinción entre sociedades offshore y onshore para efectos de impuestos. 10% a todas las compañías offshore.
> Barclays en Gibraltar abre cuentas a no residentes. Debe mantener un balance de £50,000 y el cliente o la compañís debe devengar salarios o ganancias aproximadas de £150,000 en sus cuentas internacionales.



Ya veo, que es un paraíso fiscal para las grandes empresas, en todo caso.
De todos modos, a mí no me interesaría para defraudar dinero sino para que no me estrangulen con cuotas como la de autónomos, que prácticamente te impiden emprender en este país.
Por lo que me han contado, en Gibraltar la cuota de autónomo está en unos 50 euros, que es mucho más asumible.


----------



## Pat (6 Abr 2013)

Lo bueno de usar Gibraltar es que siempre podrás contar con la colaboración del Gobierno Español para que se mantenga cierta opacidad entre Gibraltar y España. Gibraltar le encantara normalizar relaciones con España, pero los sucesivos Gobiernos Españoles se empenan en “putear” a Gibraltar…

En realidad INCLUSO SI TE DES DE ALTA COMO AUTONOMO EN Gibraltar o el UK tendrás que pagar el IPRPF en España si tu residencia es en España. Otra cosa es si decides renunciar a tu residencia en España, dejando de usar el Seguridad Social etcétera. Legalmente si pasas más de 180 días en España serás considerado “residente “ en España, anuqué habrá que mirar lo bien, porque Ryan Air tiene muchas trabajadores dado de alta en Irlanda y no en España, a pesar que estos trabajadores estén pilotando aviones en España cada dia.


----------



## EmpresarioSinFuerzas (7 Abr 2013)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Si cumples con todo no tienen porque tocarte los ******** sea paraíso fiscal o no lo sea, y si te los tocaran es facilísimo demostrar que todo está en regla.
> 
> Otra cosa distinta sería que estuvieras jugando a las operaciones vinculadas con empresas tuyas en el exterior.




Por razones obvias me interesa mucho conocer mas sobre esta segunda opción que comenta...
Es fácilmente detectable?


----------



## Offshore (12 Abr 2013)

Cuenta de ahorros para no residentes BNP Paribas, Bélgica https://www.bnpparibasfortis.be/portal/start.asp como no residente se puede aplicar a la no aplicación del impuesto de 15% en Bélgica
Para otras jurisdicciones pregunte en Offshore Company Setup and Services


----------



## Offshore (18 Abr 2013)

Singapur y Hong Kong. Buenos lugares para aperturar cuentas comerciales. No se requiere carta de referencia bancaria de su banco. Ni visitar el banco. Para los que buscan privacidad


----------



## stone (20 Abr 2013)

Cusbe11, 

¿podrías aportar jursiprudencia patria y europea sobre el tema?

lo digo porque la normativa aplicable citada en todo el hilo es bastante escueta, Si no me equivoco solo se ha analizado lo del domicilio fiscal, de la LGT, y poco maś. Es más, creo que existe una gran controversia a nivel comunitario -europeo- sobre el tema del domicilio fiscal. 

Por otro lado, tan relevantes para mí es la normativa aplicable, como los hechos y realidades (como la imposibilidad material de investigar, o la falta de voluntad política, desidia, etc.), en este sentido, me interesan todo tipo de opinines, doctrinales y prácticas.

En cualquier caso, gracias por el hilo.


----------



## stone (20 Abr 2013)

La hay, o la hubo, no se si se solucionó, pero, vamos, que ha habido problemas a nivel comunitario, por la libertad de establecimiento y como interpretaba el TJUE lo de domicilio fiscal y eso ... pero no se hasta que punto quedó solucionado, ni tampoco hasta que punto se trataba de los casos que se abordan en este hilo

En cuanto a que la normativa analizada es escueta, lo digo, porque CREO que para abordar este problema hay que entender más cosas que el art que citas de la LGT, No lo se, por eso digo, CREO. 

En cualquier caso, voy a echar un ojo a la normativa fiscal básica y a la jurisprudencia patria y comunitaria al respecto, Para ver si se confirman mis sospechas. Informaré si veo algo relevante.

Lo de la jurisprudencia, me parece básico, porque, en mi opinión, es lo que importa, el COMO se aplica la ley, lo demás me parecen ejercicios doctrinales, válidos, enriquecedores, pero incompletos.

Saludos


----------



## italica (29 May 2013)

*los sociatas pata negra tienen allí todos los millones que han robado de la junta, solo los borregos hablan de suiza*


----------



## Kalanders (29 May 2013)

A todo esto de los países más o menos benevolentes en tema económico, quienes estais fuera de ese benemérito reino conocido por Hispanistán, ¿seguís manteniendo alguna CC en el?.


----------



## EmpresarioSinFuerzas (30 May 2013)

Offshore dijo:


> Singapur y Hong Kong. Buenos lugares para aperturar cuentas comerciales. No se requiere carta de referencia bancaria de su banco. Ni visitar el banco. Para los que buscan privacidad



HSBC HK y la mayoria de bancos ya te hacen ir para una entrevista face-to-face... si no, no hay cuenta...


----------



## EmpresarioSinFuerzas (31 May 2013)

y digo yo... y que tal el ANZ de Hong Kong? alguna referencia??


----------



## eolico (31 May 2013)

EmpresarioSinFuerzas dijo:


> y digo yo... y que tal el ANZ de Hong Kong? alguna referencia??




No conozco el ANZ, pero el mas solvente de Asia y de los primeros del mundo es le DBS de Singapore.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (31 May 2013)

EmpresarioSinFuerzas dijo:


> y digo yo... y que tal el ANZ de Hong Kong? alguna referencia??



No me convence el Anz http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/IROL/96/96910/2012AnnualReport.pdf

Página 76


----------



## zulu_bcn (6 Jun 2013)

Hola! pillo sitio...
felizidades por el hilo y la chincheta ;-)

Tengo una duda:
En el caso de montar una empresa fuera de tu pais de residencia y dicha empresa te contrate como trabajador. En este caso se esta cometiendo delito? 
cabe decir que los beneficios de la empresa se quedan en la cuenta de la empresa para ser reinvertidos.


salu2!


----------



## Offshore (6 Jun 2013)

zulu_bcn dijo:


> Hola! pillo sitio...
> felizidades por el hilo y la chincheta ;-)
> 
> Tengo una duda:
> ...



Depende de la jurisdicción. Ya esta situación está factorizada en las legislaturas de países para lidiar con el pocentaje que recibe un director o persona y cobrar su impuesto local correspondiente. 
En otros existe la salvedad que si la persona no es nacional y el dinero no provee de ciudadanos en donde la compañía está registrada, no hay impuestos. Verifica con la persona que te registra la compañía


----------



## zulu_bcn (12 Jun 2013)

Ok! queda bien claro que es Ilegal o Alégal como lo quiera llamar cada uno.

Desde mi ignorancia, y con todo animo de despejar dudas personales o colectivas y aprender cada día un poco mas...

¿A nivel de una empresa española que venda sus productos u ofrezca sus servicios a una cómpañia extrangera ubicada en un "paraíso" estas operaciones serian sospechosas? pero también serian ilegales? siendo distintos los dueños de las mismas y demás

o en el caso de que una de estas citadas cómpañias contrataran por ejemplo un servicio de dominio y hosting con una empresa española viene siendo algo similar

¿se debe tener cuidado y especial atención con esto?
¿hasta que punto puede verse afectada una empresa española, en el caso de verse involucrada en una de estas tramas?


----------



## Cookie (13 Jul 2013)

Hola Cusbe11 y mundo,

Muchas gracias por toda esa informacion. Es muy util, y no hay mucha gente que explica todo eso.

Unas preguntas por favor.

Si un residente de Espana tiene una compania offshore que no necesita mucho trabajo - me imagino por ejemplo una compania que solamente posee unas casitas, o fondos de inversion - que pasa si este residente haga el trabajo que hay de afuera? Por ejemplo si se va un o dos dias cada tres meses a Gibraltar o Francia y lo hace todo desde alli? Como toda gestion de la empresa se hace afuera de Espana, parece que la ley dice que la compania no tenia su domicilio fiscal en Espana.

Pero - si la uniqua razon por la cual el trabajo se realiza afuera es para establecer un domicilio fiscal afuera, todavia es legal? O es necesario que haya otra razon por la cual se realiza este trabajo afuera?

Y, si esto se hace, con por ejemplo Gibraltar, me imagino que hacer toda la actividad (los 4-8 dias el ano) en Gibraltar deberia establecer el domicilio fiscal en Gibraltar. Entonces, si la compania quiere establecer un domicilio fiscal afuera de Espana con esta razon, seria necesario mostra a hacienda que la compania en efecto paga impuestos en Gibraltar, o no le importa si la compania paga impuestos en los paises a donde el trabajo se hace (presumiendo que la compania offshore no es una compania de Gibraltar)? Me imagino que si no es necesario mostrar esto a hacienda, Gibraltar no le importaria - la persona solamente seria en Gibraltar unos pocos dias, no hay nada fisico alli, no vive alli, solamente pasa unos dias en un hotel (mas o menos)... Pero si es necesario mostrar, que pasa si estos dias se pasan en paises differentes? Por ejemplo Gibraltar, Francia y Andorra?

Y finalmente, si entiendo bien, la primera persona que debe decidir a donde esta el domicilio fiscal es la compania - y si la compania decide, por cualquier razon, que no tiene su domicilio en Espana, y hacienda, despues de una investigacion, es de otra opinion, que pasa? Hay casos en cuales la compania paga solamente sus impuestos en Espana, o quizas menos, o es que siempre automaticamente lleva penas? Y cuales serian estas penas? O quizas hacienda intenta negociar algo con la compania?

Gracias!
Cookie


----------



## Fernandez60 (16 Jul 2013)

*sociedades offshore*

¿como puede crearse una sociedad offshore desde españa?
¿existen asesorias en españa que las hacen?
gracias


----------



## Passerell (16 Jul 2013)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Que fraude? yo solo pido opiniones para poner a salvo MI dinero, no soy político. No me dedico a robar a los demás.



En este país poner a salvo tu dinero evitando que los políticos te lo roben es ilegal y está perseguido y severamente castigado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jul 2013)

Hay un hilo muy majo al respecto, con chincheta y todo, en el subforo emprendedores.

Parece mentira que todo un moderador, tan rápido el a la hora de sancionar mis intervenciones, como ransomraff no os lo haya recordado en su valiosísima intervención que os ha hecho unos cuantos posts más atrás.

Muy destacables las intervenciones de cusbe en aquel hilo.


----------



## ransomraff (16 Jul 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay un hilo muy majo al respecto, con chincheta y todo, en el subforo emprendedores.
> 
> Parece mentira que todo un moderador, tan rápido el a la hora de sancionar mis intervenciones, como ransomraff no os lo haya recordado en su valiosísima intervención que os ha hecho unos cuantos posts más atrás.
> 
> Muy destacables las intervenciones de cusbe en aquel hilo.



Anda, mira en que *fecha* escribí yo aquello.

::

Y ahora lo fusiono al hilo del subforo de emprendedores.


----------



## Offshore (7 Ago 2013)

Fernandez60 dijo:


> ¿como puede crearse una sociedad offshore desde españa?
> ¿existen asesorias en españa que las hacen?
> gracias



Offshore Company Setup

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 11:23 ----------




EmpresarioSinFuerzas dijo:


> HSBC HK y la mayoria de bancos ya te hacen ir para una entrevista face-to-face... si no, no hay cuenta...



Nosotros lo hacemos remotamente con gente en HK y el HSBC en donde reside el cliente

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 11:34 ----------



---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 11:38 ----------

El gobierno ha ejecutado varios cambios para animar la mayor inversión en Nueva Zelanda. Con los incentivos fiscales totales destacando la actitud positiva del gobierno para colocar a Nueva Zelanda entre los mejores centros financieros internacionales. El funcionamiento a través de una compañía de responsabilidad limitada tiene varias ventajas sobre otras alternativas, tales como único comerciante o sociedad.

Aquí están algunas de las ventajas principales resumidas para usted:

Responsabilidad limitada (Limited Companies o LTD)

La ventaja principal de una compañía es separar el riesgo del negocio y los activos personales de un accionista y una posibilidad para limitar la cantidad de dinero que un propietario del negocio debe personalmente.
La compañía también puede ser una compañía LTC (Look through company) Libre de impuestos
LLP o Limited Partnerships. Utilizadas para comercio, guardar patrimonio o como vehículo de manejo de inversiones, Las LLP requieren mínimo de un General Partner y un Limited Partner. Ambos pueden ser sociedades offshore en una jurisdicción libre de impuestos. Bajo reglas de NZ, El nombre del dueño de la LLP no es un asunto de conocimiento público y tiene transparencia fiscal.
FSP (Financial Service provider) Las reglas han cambiado para esta entidad que permite ofrecer servicios bancarios y ahora el gobierno de NZ requiere que la FSP tenga un local físico en NZ y ciudadanos de NZ atendiendo las operaciones aunque todas sean offshore.


----------



## Enterao (10 Sep 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> En caso de que tú, por ejemplo, vivas en España todo el año y montes una empresa en las Islas Caimán para realizar una actividad económica, seas o no trabajador de la misma, la toma de decisiones se realiza en España, al margen de dónde se encuentre la empresa, por lo que el domicilio fiscal es España, y las leyes tributarias (entre otras) a aplicar son las de España. Tal y como se ha dicho miles de veces, lo importante no es dónde se cree la empresa, lo importante es dónde se toman las decisiones.
> 
> Aunque más importante aún es si, ante una posible inspección de Hacienda, serás capaz de explicarle al funcionario de turno que esos pagos que recibes de las Islas Caimán periódicamente por una actividad en la que tú firmas todos los contratos, tú te ves y tratas con todos los clientes, y tú realizas la actividad a la que se supone que se dedica la empresa... Tal y como decía, lo relevante es si ante ese escenario tan obvio serás capaz de convencer al funcionario de turno, que se las sabe todas, de que esa empresa no es lo que realmente es. Y es que tienes que recordar que, ante la Agencia Tributaria, eres culpable mientras no demuestres lo contrario.
> 
> La alternativa que no te dará ningún problema fiscal es irte a vivir a las Islas Caimán, en cuyo caso lo que quieres hacer es 100% legal, porque la toma de decisiones se realizará donde la empresa tiene su domicilio.





y si tienes un socio en las caiman y tomais las decisiones consensuadas ?

y las firmas de los contratos son un sello digital de la empresa no de una persona fisica.? donde esta entonces el centro de decision? a medio camino en el atlantico? te hacen pagar la mitad? 

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 09:15 ----------




cusbe11 dijo:


> A efectos fiscales, es muy sencillo: vives en un país extranjero durante más de medio año al año, y te aseguras de poder demostrarlo mediante cualquier documento oficial, factura de servicios, etc.
> 
> Los que quieran tributar en el extranjero tienen muy fácil este tema. Pero claro, tributar en las Seychelles y vivir en Alicante, es timar al resto de la sociedad.
> 
> Saludos.



si tu te pagas tu sanidad privada por que es timar al resto de la sociedad ?

un moro que llega en patera contribuye 0 a la sociedad eso no es timar a la sociedad?


----------



## rdo (10 Sep 2013)

Enterao dijo:


> y si tienes un socio en las caiman y tomais las decisiones consensuadas ?



Según lo que he estado leyendo yo, en un caso así no habría problema. Aunque claro, conoces a alguien que esté allí y sea de absoluta confianza?



> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 09:15 ----------
> 
> si tu te pagas tu sanidad privada por que es timar al resto de la sociedad ?



Estoy de acuerdo con esto. No entiendo por qué tienes que estar obligado a aportar a la SS. No digo que quien quiera lo haga, pero si yo quiero encarar algo y necesito reducir mis gastos al máximo (al menos por un tiempo) pues debería tener la opción de poder elegir esa vía. Aquí esto es imposible. Y que conste que no tengo problema en correr con el riesgo, y si luego necesitara atención pues me las tendré que apañar yo solito, ya sea con un seguro privado o pagando de mi bolsillo. Pero esta obligatoriedad de tener que aportar sí o sí es algo sin sentido.


----------



## Kennedy (15 Sep 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> En caso de que tú, por ejemplo, vivas en España todo el año y montes una empresa en las Islas Caimán para realizar una actividad económica, seas o no trabajador de la misma, la toma de decisiones se realiza en España, al margen de dónde se encuentre la empresa, por lo que el domicilio fiscal es España, y las leyes tributarias (entre otras) a aplicar son las de España. Tal y como se ha dicho miles de veces, lo importante no es dónde se cree la empresa, lo importante es dónde se toman las decisiones.
> 
> Aunque más importante aún es si, ante una posible inspección de Hacienda, serás capaz de explicarle al funcionario de turno que esos pagos que recibes de las Islas Caimán periódicamente por una actividad en la que tú firmas todos los contratos, tú te ves y tratas con todos los clientes, y tú realizas la actividad a la que se supone que se dedica la empresa... Tal y como decía, lo relevante es si ante ese escenario tan obvio serás capaz de convencer al funcionario de turno, que se las sabe todas, de que esa empresa no es lo que realmente es. Y es que tienes que recordar que, ante la Agencia Tributaria, eres culpable mientras no demuestres lo contrario.
> 
> La alternativa que no te dará ningún problema fiscal es irte a vivir a las Islas Caimán, en cuyo caso lo que quieres hacer es 100% legal, porque la toma de decisiones se realizará donde la empresa tiene su domicilio.



Supongamos que vives 4 meses en Francia, 4 meses en Italia y 4 meses en España, y que tus empresas están en ... . En tal caso ni la AT francesa, ni la italiana ni la española podrían dar por supuesto que la toma de decisiones la has tomado en su jurisdicción, pues has pasado 8 meses fuera...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Sep 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Supongamos que vives 4 meses en Francia, 4 meses en Italia y 4 meses en España, y que tus empresas están en ... . En tal caso ni la AT francesa, ni la italiana ni la española podrían dar por supuesto que la toma de decisiones la has tomado en su jurisdicción, pues has pasado 8 meses fuera...



Hace tiempo leí alguna cosa alrededor del concepto de "nómada fiscal" o "itinerante fiscal", creo que es posible, pero práctico unicamente si no tienes familia (Hacienda española te considera fiscalizable si tu mujer e hijos viven en España independientemente que tu vivas todo el año en otro país, nucleo familiar).


----------



## sexy titty milk (17 Sep 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Por poder, la empresa puede estar en el país que te dé la gana. Pero una cosa es el país donde inscribas la sociedad mercantil, y otra cosa el domicilio fiscal de la actividad que realices. Para Hacienda, si tú creas una sociedad en Irlanda, pero vives en España y gestionas la sociedad irlandesa desde tu casa, entonces el domicilio fiscal es España, no Irlanda.
> 
> Ya lo dije al principio de este topic, llevar actividades económicas desde España con empresas en el extranjero tributando de acuerdo a ese país es ilegal SIEMPRE ya para Hacienda tu domicilio fiscal es España, dado que la toma de decisiones de la sociedad se realiza en jurisdicción española. Ahora bien, una cosa es eso, y otra distinta es lo fácil o difícil que sea para la AEAT detectar el esquema que te has montado y empapelarte.
> 
> ...




Se puede saber porque el foro ha llegado a conclusiones como estas que implican que si Warren Buffet, o Mitt Romney fuesen espanyoles, serian ilegales?

Hay algun precedente de Hacienda que aclara que si se es socio mayoritario de una sociedad en el extranjero, da igual donde tenga su actividad, si el socio mayoritario es residente espanyol tiene que pagar por la actividad economica que tenga esa sociedad, incluso con declaraciones trimestrales y todo ese follon? Y que a contrario que Buffett o Romney, que solamente declaran por los dividendos, en Espanya se tiene que declarar como actividad economica, incluso quiza dandose de alta en la SS?

O estais interpretando las directrices que hablan de simulacion fiscal, porque la ambiguedad que les caracteriza a Hacienda os da inseguridad juridica y lo decis para poder dormir las noches? Por ejemplo, ya s'e que dicen que si se administra desde Espanya, pero de verdad interpretan que es actividad economica solamente porque eres accionista mayoritario, se pasan por el forro si el director es nominee pero extranjero?

No me sorprender'ia que fuese asi de mal, solo busco que me lo confirme alguien. En Espanya, todo parece paraiso, como Romney hablando de ese 47% de estadounidenses que no pagan impuestos cuando en Espanya, gracias a la SS los impuestos son brutalmente antiprogresivos.


----------



## vilatore (17 Sep 2013)

Gibraltar es un paraiso fiscal?


----------



## volador (19 Sep 2013)

Segurisimo que lo es,,,,


----------



## sexy titty milk (19 Sep 2013)

Mas o menos, pero como no la reconoce Rajoy no va a ver intercambio de informacion... :bla:


----------



## Enterao (10 Oct 2013)

Iniciado por cusbe11 Ver Mensaje

Por poder, la empresa puede estar en el país que te dé la gana. Pero una cosa es el país donde inscribas la sociedad mercantil, y otra cosa el domicilio fiscal de la actividad que realices. Para Hacienda, si tú creas una sociedad en Irlanda, pero vives en España y gestionas la sociedad irlandesa desde tu casa, entonces el domicilio fiscal es España, no Irlanda.

Ya lo dije al principio de este topic, llevar actividades económicas desde España con empresas en el extranjero tributando de acuerdo a ese país es ilegal SIEMPRE ya para Hacienda tu domicilio fiscal es España, dado que la toma de decisiones de la sociedad se realiza en jurisdicción española. Ahora bien, una cosa es eso, y otra distinta es lo fácil o difícil que sea para la AEAT detectar el esquema que te has montado y empapelarte.

Hay muchos traficantes de drogas a los que no les han pillado y andan conduciendo superdeportivos, pero eso no quiere decir que lo que hacen sea legal y que no les puedan pillar en algún momento. Cada caso particular es un mundo, y es difícil generalizar.

Ahora bien, ponte que te montas una sociedad en las Caimán para llevar a cabo una actividad económica. ¿Quién va a tratar con los clientes? ¿Quién va a figurar en los contratos? ¿A nombre de quién va a estar casi todo? ¿De verdad vas a mandar todos los papeles que tengas que firmar a las Islas Caimán para que, un mes más tarde, lleguen a tu casa firmados por el director nominativo al que pagas 300 dólares al año? ¿De verdad tus clientes van a tener tanta paciencia? ¿Se van a sentir cómodos tratando con una empresa en las Islas Caimán y haciendo transferencias de dinero que pueden estar gravadas con tasas, que pueden levantar sospechas para Hacienda y que generan incertidumbre con respecto a la identidad real de con quién tratan? ¿De verdad que Hacienda no va a sospechar de que recibas sueldo y/o dividendos de una sociedad en las Islas Caimán? Imagina que te investigan, ¿qué les vas a decir, considerando que tu nombre es muy posible que esté en muchos sitios, como antes dije? Y recuerda que, cuando Hacienda te investiga, ellos no son los que deben demostrar que eres culpable, sino tú el que debe justificar que no haces nada malo.

La verdad aquí es que tienes tres alternativas: pagas tus elevados impuestos españoles, duermes intranquilo temiendo a los inspectores de Hacienda o te vas a vivir a un paraíso fiscal y, ahí sí, haces lo que te salga de las narices.

Saludos.




hay mucho mas de lo que dices no es tan simple ...por ejmplo el tipo de sociedad extranjera que tengas no es exactamente como aqui...la propiedad de la empresa se puede ocultar incluso sin testaferros..

por supuesto que estos hdgp querran sacarte el tuetano ..otra cosa es que legalmente puedan..

lo que necesitamos es un minicursillo sobre derecho fiscal apañol basico..
para saber hasta donde te pueden sacar..


----------



## INimputable (14 Nov 2013)

Me parece un buen ejemplo para analizar esto el CASO MESSI, pongo la QUERELLA DE FISCALÍA QUE INICIO TODO, donde se puede entender bastante bien el funcionamiento de este tipo de sociedades.

http://estaticos.elmundo.es/documentos/2013/06/12/messi.pdf

AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCIÓN EN FUNCIONES
DE GUARDIA DE GAVÁ
LA FISCAL, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en los artículos 100, 105 y 271 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal así como en los artículos 1 y 3.4º de la Ley 50/81 de 30 de diciembre reguladora del Estatuto Orgánico del Ministerio Fiscal, formula QUERELLA por TRES presuntos DELITOS CONTRA LA HACIENDA PÚBLICA previstos en el artículo 305 del Código Penal y referidos al IMPUESTO SOBRE LA RENTA DE LAS PERSONAS FÍSICAS (IRPF) de los ejercicios 2007, 2008 y 2009, expresando los siguientes extremos a tenor del artículo 277 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal:
I – La querella se presenta ante el Juzgado de Instrucción en funciones de guardia de GAVÁ para que en cumplimiento de las vigentes normas de reparto la remita al Juzgado que corresponda, por radicar en dicha localidad el domicilio fiscal de LIONEL ANDRÉS MESSI CUCCITTINI, sujeto pasivo de las obligaciones tributarias cuya presunta defraudación constituye el objeto de la querella.
II – Es querellante el MINISTERIO FISCAL.
III – La querella se dirige contra:
-LIONEL ANDRÉS MESSI CUCCITTINI (como responsable penal y civil),
-JORGE HORACIO MESSI PÉREZ (como responsable penal y civil),
-Y todas aquellas otras personas cuya identidad se revele en el curso de la instrucción de la causa como posibles partícipes en los hechos delictivos por inducción, cooperación necesaria o complicidad.
IV – La relación circunstanciada de los hechos que motivan la querella es la que sigue:
2
1º) El querellado LIONEL ANDRÉS MESSI CUCCITTINI, nacido el 24 de junio de 1987 en Argentina, reside en España desde el año 2000 y tiene la nacionalidad española desde septiembre de 2005.
En los ejercicios 2006, 2007, 2008 y 2009 dicho querellado obtuvo importantes ingresos derivados de la cesión a terceros de los derechos de explotación de su propia imagen, ingresos por los que debía tributar en sus declaraciones correspondientes al Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas.
Con la finalidad de burlar esa obligada tributación, la obtención de tales ingresos por Lionel A. Messi fue ocultada a la Hacienda Pública mediante una estrategia que, en síntesis y sin perjuicio de su posterior detalle, consistió en simular la cesión de sus derechos de imagen a sociedades puramente instrumentales radicadas en paraísos fiscales (Belice, Uruguay) y, complementariamente, formalizar contratos de licencia, agencia o prestación de servicios entre aquellas sociedades y otras también instrumentales domiciliadas en jurisdicciones de conveniencia (Reino Unido, Suiza), realizándose todo ello en condiciones tales que la consecuencia buscada y lograda fue que los ingresos transitaron desde los países donde radicaban las empresas o entidades pagadoras hasta las sociedades instrumentales domiciliadas en los paraísos fiscales sin someterse prácticamente a tributación alguna y, además, con total opacidad frente a la Hacienda Pública española de la titularidad del real destinatario y beneficiario de los ingresos, que no fue otro que el querellado Lionel A. Messi.
Tal estrategia de ocultación de los ingresos por explotación de sus derechos de imagen obtenidos por el querellado Lionel Andrés Messi determinó en los ejercicios 2007, 2008 y 2009 la defraudación de cuotas de IRPF muy superiores a 120.000 €; en concreto, el importe de las cuotas defraudadas ascendió a 1.059.398,71 € en el ejercicio 2007, 1.572.183,38 € en el ejercicio 2008 y 1.533.092,87 € en el ejercicio 2009.
2º) La iniciativa para defraudar partió del querellado JORGE HORACIO MESSI PÉREZ, padre del obligado tributario Lionel A. Messi. Fue aquél quien a principios del 2005, siendo éste todavía menor de edad y existiendo fundadas expectativas sobre el elevado valor económico, presente y futuro,
3
de sus derechos de imagen, encomendó al llamado RODOLFO SCHINOCCA que le procurase un montaje para poder eludir la obligada tributación por los previsibles y seguros ingresos derivados de la explotación de los mismos. Urdida la estrategia defraudatoria (basada en la simulación y en la estructura societaria opaca que más adelante se describirá) el propio Rodolfo Schinocca participó activamente en la misma, en su propio beneficio, pero lo hizo únicamente hasta el 2006 ya que en este año se produjeron desavenencias económicas entre él y la familia Messi que determinaron su apartamiento de la gestión de los derechos de imagen de Lionel Andrés y la utilización a partir de entonces, también por iniciativa del querellado Jorge Horacio Messi Pérez, de una segunda estructura societaria opaca similar a la primera, a la que sustituyó y en la que ya no tuvo intervención alguna el citado Rodolfo Schinocca.
No obstante lo que acaba de indicarse, después de que el querellado LIONEL A. MESSI alcanzase la mayoría de edad conforme a la legislación española que le era aplicable (lo que ocurrió al cumplir los 18 años el 24 de junio de 2005 y obtener la nacionalidad española en septiembre de 2005), el mismo ratificó con su proceder la iniciativa defraudatoria de su padre y consintió la ejecución de la misma a lo largo de los años 2006, 2007, 2008 y 2009 a sabiendas de que en los ejercicios fiscales correspondientes a dichos años no pagaba impuesto alguno por los cuantiosos ingresos derivados de la cesión y explotación de sus derechos de imagen.
3º) Antes de describir el detalle y evolución cronológica de la concreta operativa defraudatoria empleada es preciso referir, siquiera brevemente, las repercusiones tributarias de la utilización de sociedades domiciliadas en paraisos fiscales y en las llamadas “jurisdicciones de conveniencia”, y ello por cuanto fue la combinación de ambas lo que, unido al mecanismo de la simulación, posibilitó la ocultación a la Hacienda Pública española del hecho imponible consistente en la obtención por Lionel A. Messi, en los ejercicios 2006 a 2009, de ingresos de obligada tributación en el IRPF:
-Los paraísos fiscales, incluidos los que como Belice y Uruguay lo son de hecho y en sentido técnico aunque no en sentido normativo (por no figurar en el RD 1080/1991 que contiene la lista española de paraísos fiscales), son países que: a) permiten residenciar en ellos sociedades con total opacidad
4
de sus propietarios y rentas; y b) eximen de tributación a las rentas obtenidas por las mismas fuera de su territorio.
-Las llamadas “jurisdicciones de conveniencia”, como Reino Unido y Suiza, son países que: a) tienen suscritos múltiples convenios de doble imposición para evitar la tributación en el país donde se satisfagan las rentas; b) cuentan con una legislación particularmente permisiva respecto de las operaciones realizadas con sociedades radicadas en paraísos fiscales (permiten el reenvío a las mismas, sin tributación en origen, de la práctica totalidad de los ingresos); y c) permiten la existencia de sociedades de titularidad opaca.
-Si una sociedad domiciliada en un paraíso fiscal realiza directamente operaciones con sociedades ubicadas en países que, como España y otros (la mayoría), no sean “jurisdicciones de conveniencia”, los ingresos estarían sometidos a tributación en origen (en el país de la entidad pagadora) al tipo de gravamen aplicable a las rentas de no residentes. Por ello, con la interposición -entre la sociedad pagadora y la sociedad domiciliada en el paraíso fiscal- de una sociedad ubicada en una “jurisdicción de conveniencia” (a modo de licenciataria, comisionista, intermediaria en definitiva) se consigue trasladar la mayor parte de los ingresos obtenidos sin tributación alguna a la sociedad domiciliada en el paraíso fiscal y se evita que las Administraciones tributarias de otros países puedan conocer la identidad de los reales y últimos beneficiarios de tales ingresos.
4º) Detalle y evolución cronológica de la operativa defraudatoria:
**El punto de partida fue la cesión puramente simulada, sin verdadera voluntad de llevarla a cabo, de los derechos de imagen de Lionel Andrés Messi, para todo el mundo, a la sociedad SPORT CONSULTANTS LTD, domiciliada en Belice (paraíso fiscal en sentido técnico). Tal cesión se formalizó en contrato de 3 de marzo de 2005 por los cónyuges JORGE HORACIO MESSI y Celia Maria Cuccittini (ésta siguiendo indicaciones de su esposo) en el ejercicio de la patria potestad que detentaban sobre su hijo, entonces menor de edad. La cesión se acordó por un período de diez años prorrogable a voluntad del cesionario y por una contraprestación única de 50.000 dólares americanos (38.040 €); además, en el contrato se otorgó
5
a la cesionaria (Sports Consultants Ltd) la facultad de ceder a terceros la totalidad de los derechos adquiridos con la única condición de informar al cedente.
La sociedad SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD había sido constituida en Belice en fecha 14 de diciembre de 2004 por el grupo o trust “Sovereign” (despacho profesional británico especializado en la “planificación” fiscal internacional) y había sido facilitada por dicho grupo o trust en fecha 14 de febrero de 2005 a Celia Cuccittini, madre de Lionel Andrés Messi, previa solicitud de la misma. Las acciones eran al portador y únicamente en documento interno de depósito suscrito por el trust “Sovereign” se reconocía que la beneficiaria efectiva de las mismas y administradora era Celia Cuccittini.
Ese contrato de cesión a SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD de los derechos de imagen de Lionel Andrés Messi (quien lo ratificaría formalmente en fecha 27 de enero de 2006, siendo ya mayor de edad y nacional español, compareciendo a tal efecto ante un notario de Barcelona) supuso: a) desvincular al jugador, formalmente y sólo en apariencia, de los ingresos que la posterior explotación de sus derechos de imagen generase; b) residenciar la titularidad de sus derechos de imagen y de sus rendimientos en una sociedad domiciliada en un paraíso fiscal en sentido técnico.
**Por contrato de agencia de fecha 4 de marzo de 2005 SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD licenció con efectos desde el 1 de febrero de 2005 a la sociedad SPORT ENTERPRISES LTD, domiciliada en el Reino Unido (jurisdicción de conveniencia), como agente exclusivo para la explotación comercial y publicitaria de los derechos de imagen de Lionel Andrés Messi en todo el mundo con la única salvedad del propio Reino Unido. En el contrato se estableció que la licenciataria SPORT ENTERPRISES LTD percibiría una comisión en general del 10 %.
La sociedad SPORT ENTERPRISES LTD también había sido constituida en fecha 14-12-2004 por el grupo o trust “Sovereign” y facilitada en 14-2-2005 a Rodolfo Schinocca y a la sociedad GOODSHIRE SA, domiciliada en Uruguay y cuyo beneficiario último era el querellado Jorge Horacio Messi Pérez, quienes figuraban como socios al 50 % y el primero, además, como administrador.
6
**Por contrato de servicios de 15 de septiembre de 2005 SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD encomendó a la sociedad LAZARIO GMBH, domiciliada en Suiza (jurisdicción de conveniencia), la prestación de servicios relativos a la conclusión de contratos de patrocinio, sponsorización, merchandising, etc. a cambio de una comisión de entre el 5 y el 8 % de los pagos netos que se derivasen de dichos contratos.
El capital de la sociedad LAZARIO GMBH pertenecía a la entidad “Vitop Consulting AG”, también domiciliada en Suiza, accionista de una treintena de sociedades y cuya actividad declarada comprende la realización de funciones fiduciarias.
Previamente a dicho contrato de servicios, mediante contrato de cesión de fecha 5 de septiembre de 2005 SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD, representada por SPORT ENTERPRISES LTD, ya había cedido parcialmente a LAZARIO GMBH, a cambio de una comisión del 6 %, los derechos para suscribir un contrato de imagen con el FC Barcelona, contrato que sería suscrito en fecha 16 de septiembre de 2005.
**El 27 de enero de 2006 el querellado LIONEL ANDRÉS MESSI, ya mayor de edad, ratificó formalmente (en escritura pública otorgada ante el notario de Barcelona D. Gonzalo Veciana García-Boente) el contrato de fecha 3 de marzo de 2005 por el que se cedían sus derechos de imagen para todo el mundo por diez años prorrogables a SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD a cambio de 50.000 dólares (38.040 €). Sólo cuatro días después, el 31 de enero de 2.006, se suscribiría por SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD (representada por SPORTS ENTERPRISE LTD) un contrato con ADIDAS en el que, por la cesión de la imagen de Lionel Andrés Messi para la promoción de los productos de dicha marca, se establecieron unas retribuciones fijas de 1.500.000 € para cada uno de los seis años de vigencia del contrato (9.000.000 € en total)
**A raíz de las desavenencias económicas surgidas durante el año 2006 entre la familia Messi y Rodolfo Schinocca éste fue apartado de la gestión económica de los derechos de imagen de Lionel Andrés y por ello se procedió a sustituir la estructura societaria conformada por SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD, SPORT ENTERPRISES LTD y LAZARIO
7
GMBH por otra similar e igualmente opaca conformada por JENBRIL, SA, SIDEFLOOR LTD y TUBAL SOCCER MANAGEMENT GMBH, a través de las cuales se realizó la explotación económica de los derechos de imagen de Lionel Andrés Messi a partir de 2.007 conforme se detalla seguidamente.
**Mediante contrato de 12 de marzo de 2007, expresamente consentido por el querellado Lionel Andrés Messi, se formalizó la cesión por parte de “Sports Consultants Ltd” a JENBRIL, SA, domiciliada en Uruguay (paraíso fiscal en sentido técnico), de todos los derechos y beneficios derivados del inicial contrato de 3 de marzo de 2005. Esa cesión se llevó a efecto sin ninguna contraprestación, ello a pesar de que en esa fecha el jugador era ya titular indiscutible tanto del FC Barcelona como de la selección absoluta argentina y de que tan sólo por el contrato de patrocinio firmado con ADIDAS restaba por percibir una retribución fija garantizada, sin contar la variable, de 7.500.000 €.
Aunque el capital y la administración de JENBRIL SA correspondían al propio Lionel Andrés Messi, éste continuó aparentemente desvinculado de los ingresos generados por la explotación de sus derechos de imagen ya que la titularidad de tales derechos pasó a corresponder formalmente a dicha sociedad (al igual que hasta entonces había correspondido formalmente a “Sports Consultants Ltd”)
**Por contrato de 22 de marzo de 2007 la sociedad JENBRIL SA encomendó a la sociedad SIDEFLOOR LTD, domiciliada en el Reino Unido (jurisdicción de conveniencia) la prestación de los servicios relativos a la conclusión de contratos de patrocinio, sponsorización, merchandising, etc., pactándose una comisión a percibir por la misma de entre el 5 y el 8 % de los pagos netos derivados de los contratos concluidos.
El capital de la sociedad SIDEFLOOR LTD correspondía a “Bedford Nomines (UK) Ltd”, el de la cual pertenecía a su vez a “Jordans Limited”, cuyo capital pertenecía a su vez a “West England Trust Limited”, trust integrado por numerosas sociedades con funciones fiduciarias vinculadas a la planificación fiscal internacional.
8
**Por contrato de 26 de marzo de 2007 la sociedad JENBRIL SA encomendó también a la sociedad TUBAL SOCCER MANAGEMENT GMBH, domiciliada en Suiza (jurisdicción de conveniencia) la prestación de servicios relativos a la conclusión de contratos de patrocinio, sponsorización, merchandising, etc., pactándose igualmente una comisión a percibir por la misma de entre el 5 y el 8 % de los pagos netos derivados de los contratos concluidos. La sociedad TUBAL SOCCER MANAGEMENT GMBH vino a sustituir en la prestación de los servicios a la sociedad LAZARIO GMBH, con la que previamente había contratado JENBRIL SA en fecha 18 de diciembre de 2006.
Al igual que en el caso de LAZARIO GMBH, el accionista de la sociedad TUBAL SOCCER MANAGEMENT GMBH era la sociedad con actividad fiduciaria declarada “Vitop Consulting AG”.
**En esta segunda estructura societaria también se incardinó una sociedad uruguaya controlada por el querellado Jorge Horacio Messi Pérez (FORSY CORPORATION) que facturaba a SIDEFLOOR LTD y TUBAL SOCCER MANAGEMENT una comisión por la prestación de servicios en relación con los contratos suscritos por una y otra.
***En ambas estructuras societarias el esquema general configurado por las facultades, formas de facturación y procedimientos de pago establecidos en los contratos suscritos entre las diferentes sociedades del entramado abocó al mismo funcionamiento, que en esencia fue el siguiente: las empresas interesadas en la explotación comercial de la imagen de Lionel Andrés Messi debían contratar sus servicios a través de sociedades (SPORT ENTERPRISES LTD y LAZARIO GMBH en la primera estructura; SIDEFLOOR LTD y TUBAL SOCCER MANAGEMENT GMBH en la segunda estructura) domiciliadas en un país con numerosos convenios suscritos para evitar la doble imposición (Reino Unido, Suiza) y cuya legislación permitía además que las rentas obtenidas fuera de su territorio se canalizasen hacia el paraíso fiscal (Belice, Uruguay) donde se encontraban domiciliadas las sociedades cesionarias de los derechos de imagen del jugador (SPORT CONSULTANTS LTD en la primera estructura; JENBRIL SA en la segunda estructura)
9
Así, mediante tal entramado societario, con formas y sedes jurídicas elegidas con extremada precisión, se conseguía que de la totalidad de la renta satisfecha por la empresa contratante del servicio únicamente tributase de manera efectiva la comisión que por su supuesta labor de intermediación percibía la sociedad con la que según los casos se contrataba el servicio (las domiciliadas en Reino Unido y Suiza) y, además, se conseguía la total opacidad de la titularidad del beneficiario último de los ingresos generados frente a la Hacienda Pública española, que no podía asociar las sociedades de la estructura y sus ingresos con el querellado Lionel Andrés Messi.
****En definitiva, la operativa defraudatoria pivotó sobre: a) la simulación absoluta –sin causa ni voluntad real de llevarla a cabo- de la cesión de los derechos de imagen del jugador a sociedades domiciliadas en paraísos fiscales; y b) la intermediación, en los contratos suscritos con terceros, de sociedades de naturaleza o características fiduciarias ubicadas en jurisdicciones de conveniencia, a los únicos o principales efectos de dar cobertura formal a unos servicios y lugares de realización de los mismos que permitiesen eludir la tributación de los ingresos por el querellado Lionel Andrés Messi, su auténtico beneficiario.
5º) La finalidad defraudatoria perseguida con la operativa descrita se consumó en el momento en que el querellado LIONEL ANDRÉS MESSI CUCCITTINI presentó las declaraciones correspondientes al Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas sin incluir en las mismas los ingresos obtenidos por la cesión de sus derechos de imagen, generándose en los ejercicios 2007, 2008 y 2009 cuotas defraudadas superiores a ciento veinte mil euros.
Por otro lado, se omitieron determinados datos relevantes en otras declaraciones tributarias con la finalidad de impedir que la Administración Tributaria tuviera conocimiento de la cesión de los derechos a sociedades residentes en el extranjero. Así, al igual que en la declaración de IRPF de Lionel Andrés Messi del ejercicio 2005 no se había incluido con dicha finalidad la contraprestación de 50.000 dólares (38.040 €) fijada en el contrato de cesión de sus derechos de imagen a la sociedad SPORTS CONSULTANTS LTD de 3-4-05, el querellado tampoco reflejó en su
10
declaración del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio del ejercicio 2007 su participación –del 100 %- en la sociedad JENBRIL SA; y, finalmente, ni SPORT CONSULTANTS LTD ni JENBRIL SA presentaron las liquidaciones por el Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados correspondientes a la formal y aparente adquisición de los derechos de imagen del jugador.
6º) Las actuaciones inspectoras de la Agencia Tributaria han permitido detectar la operativa defraudatoria descrita, cuantificar los rendimientos netos obtenidos por el querellado Lionel Andrés Messi por la explotación económica de sus derechos de imagen y, previa integración de los mismos en la base imponible del IRPF, determinar las cuotas defraudadas en los ejercicios 2007, 2008 y 2009.
Ya sea en todos o en algunos de los referidos ejercicios, los ingresos obtenidos derivaron de diferentes contratos de cesión de imagen suscritos con las siguientes entidades: FC BARCELONA (España), BANCO DE SABADELL (España), DANONE SA (España), GLOBALIA CORPORACIÓN EMPRESARIAL SA (España), FIN.ESSE SRL (Italia), PVA EVENTS LLP (Reino Unido), ADIDAS INTERNATIONAL MARKETING BV (Holanda), KONAMI DIGITAL ENTERTAINMENT GMBH (Alemania), PROCTE & GAMBLE INTERNATIONAL OPERATIONS SA (Suiza), ASPIRE ACADEMY FOR SPORTS EXCELLENCE (Qatar), KUWAIT FOODS COMPANY LLC (Kuwait), CARVAJAL SA (Perú), PRODUCTOS EL CID SA (Colombia), BICO INTERNACIONAL (Colombia), PEPSI-COLA INTERNATIONAL CORK (Irlanda) y PEPSI-COLA ADVERTISING AND MARKETING INCL (USA) / PLAYERS IMAGE SA (Uruguay), TELEFÓNICA INTERNACIONAL S.A.U/PLAYERS IMAGE SA (Uruguay). A los ingresos derivados de los contratos con las referidas entidades se suman en el ejercicio 2008 los ingresos derivados de viaje promocional a UZBEKISTÁN con otros jugadores del FC Barcelona.
7º) Los importes que se detallan seguidamente son rendimientos netos, esto es, obtenidos tras minorar los ingresos íntegros en las cantidades satisfechas por comisiones de intermediación y restantes gastos necesarios para su obtención.
11
EJERCICIO 2007
-Los ingresos netos que obtuvo el querellado Lionel Andrés Messi por la explotación económica de sus derechos de imagen ascendieron a 2.558.571,06 €, suma de lo obtenido en dicho ejercicio por razón de los contratos suscritos con ADIDAS (1.365.412,21 €), FC BARCELONA (589.459,89 €), FIN.ESSE (291.240 €), BANCO DE SABADELL (143.950 €), PEPSI/PLAYERS (103.319,77 €), PVA EVENTS (54.521,35 €), CARVAJAL (3.063,27 €) y EL CID (7.604,57 €).
-La ocultación a la Hacienda Pública de tales ingresos y su no inclusión en la declaración del I.R.P.F. del ejercicio 2007 determinaron una cuota defraudada de 1.059.398,71 €.
EJERCICIO 2008
-Los ingresos netos que obtuvo el querellado Lionel Andrés Messi por la explotación económica de sus derechos de imagen ascendieron a 3.817.733,83 €, suma de lo obtenido en dicho ejercicio por razón de los contratos suscritos con ADIDAS (1.236.571,36 €), FC BARCELONA (1.027.700 €), KONAMI (419.552,08 €), ASPIRE (192.183,05 €), DANONE (164.000 €), BANCO DE SABADELL (161.600 €), TELEFÓNICA/PLAYERS (143.660,92 €), PROCTER & GAMBLE (125.389,92 €), PEPSI/PLAYERS (121.303,24 €), BICO (9.115,02 €), EL CID (8.040,94 €), CARVAJAL (3.157,32 €) y GLOBALIA (459,98 €), así como de lo obtenido por razón de viaje promocional en 12/08 a UZBEKISTÁN (205.000 €).
-La ocultación a la Hacienda Pública de tales ingresos y su no inclusión en la declaración del I.R.P.F. del ejercicio 2008 determinaron una cuota defraudada de 1.572.183,38 €.
EJERCICIO 2009
12
-Los ingresos netos que obtuvo el querellado Lionel Andrés Messi por la explotación económica de sus derechos de imagen ascendieron a 3.798.181,10 €, suma de lo obtenido en dicho ejercicio por razón de los contratos suscritos con FC BARCELONA (1.685.812,50 €), ADIDAS (1.365.802,35 €), KONAMI (214.082,76 €), BANCO DE SABADELL (164.921 €), PEPSI/PLAYERS (122.667 €), TELEFÓNICA/PLAYERS (121.670,56 €), KUWAIT (81.927,72 €) y GLOBALIA (41.297,21 €).
-La ocultación a la Hacienda Pública de tales ingresos y su no inclusión en la declaración del I.R.P.F. del ejercicio 2009 determinaron una cuota defraudada de 1.533.092,87 €.
V – A fin de comprobar los hechos relatados, la Fiscal solicita la práctica de las siguientes DILIGENCIAS:
1ª) Que se reciba declaración a los querellados con observancia de los requisitos establecidos en los artículos 118 y concordantes de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal.
2ª) Que se efectúe el ofrecimiento de acciones previsto en el artículo 109 de la LECriminal a la Abogacía del Estado en representación y defensa de la Agencia Estatal de la Administración Tributaria. .
3ª) QUE SE UNA A LA CAUSA el expediente relativo al obligado tributario LIONEL ANDRÉS MESSI CUCCITTINI remitido a esta Fiscalía por la Delegación Especial de Cataluña de la Agencia Tributaria, el cual incluye la documentación que consta en el CD aportado con la querella.
4ª) Que se reclame del Registro Central de Penados y Rebeldes la hoja histórico-penal de los querellados.
5ª) Las demás diligencias que resulten de las anteriores y se estimen pertinentes para la comprobación de los hechos delictivos y la
13
determinación e imputación judicial de las personas responsables de los mismos.
En virtud de todo lo expuesto, se solicita del Juzgado de Instrucción:
Que, por presentado el escrito de querella y el expediente y documentación que se acompañan, se admita a trámite la querella formulada contra LIONEL ANDRÉS MESSI CUCCITTINI y JORGE HORACIO MESSI PÉREZ y cuantas otras personas aparezcan en el curso de la instrucción como posibles partícipes en los hechos, admisión que deberá realizarse mediante resolución judicial motivada a los efectos previstos en el artículo 132.2 del C.P.
En Barcelona, a 12 de junio de 2013
FDO.:La Fiscal RAQUEL AMADO.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2013 at 17:26 ----------

Seria genial para entenderlo perfectamente que alguien se animara a hacer un esquema donde se pueda ver fácilmente que empresas dependen de otras y así interpretar los datos de manera mucho más fácil.
Perdón por el tochaco ::::


----------



## Enterao (10 Dic 2013)

es distinto porque messi es una persona fisica y aqui la evasion eran sus derechos de imagen.


----------



## INimputable (10 Dic 2013)

Pero el sistema vendría a ser el mismo, con sociedades pantalla, y diferentes tipos de "paraíso fiscal" 

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## Enterao (11 Dic 2013)

el sistema mas o menos si , pero al ser solo la transferencia de derechos de imagen es mas facil pillarlo
que si son sociedades que reciprocamente se compran y venden cosas..


----------



## javitax (27 Dic 2013)

Las sociedades offshore que están constituidas en jurisdicciones donde no hay registro público son las más opacas como belice, estás sociedades son utilizadas por los futbolistas para gestionar los derechos de imagen


----------



## Offshore (30 Dic 2013)

Unas de las estructuras mas protectivas es la de una fundación dueña de una sociedad anonima
Offshorecompanysetup.biz


----------



## josemar73 (2 Ene 2014)

*Guardar el dinero en un Banco Suizo.*

Guardar mi dinero en Suiza
Muchas veces hemos pensando que nuestros ahorros estarían mejor fuera de España. A veces, parece que el pensar en guardar mi dinero en Suiza es la mejor solución frente a la maltrecha situación económica que vive el país. Suiza se confiere así como uno de los destinos proclive a confiar nuestros ahorros.
Si usted es de los que ha pensado alguna vez en guardar su dinero en Suiza alguna vez, con Fosterswiss tendrá la oportunidad de hacerlo de una manera rápida, segura y confiando en profesionales de primer orden. ¿Cómo hacerlo? Infórmese sin compromiso y le diremos cómo hacerlo y todas y cada una de las ventajas que esto conlleva.
El alquilar una caja de seguridad en Suiza es, por ejemplo, una de las mejores opciones para hacerlo. Y es que las entidades económicas y financieras del país helvético son de las más seguras del Planeta. Salvaguardar el dinero o el patrimonio que tengamos en una caja de seguridad bancaria suiza es una de las alternativas más eficaces.
Nosotros le asesoramos de cómo conseguir una de estas cajas o departamentos para guardar sus ahorros en un tiempo récord. Le asesoramos y le ofrecemos soluciones adaptadas a sus necesidades. Y es que en la actualidad, Suiza es la mejor opción donde alquilar una caja de seguridad para colocar sus ahorros.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 17:24 ----------

También existen despachos especializados en fiscalidad internacional (como por ejemplo, FosterSwiss) que estudian tu caso y te asesoran sobre la opción que te resulte más conveniente.

Además realizan todas las gestiones para entregarte totalmente operativa tu empresa Offshore y operan siempre con total profesionalidad y transparencia.

Yo tengo una empresa abierta con ellos en Panamá y estoy muy contento.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 17:35 ----------

Guardar mi dinero en Suiza
Muchas veces hemos pensando que nuestros ahorros estarían mejor fuera de España. A veces, parece que el pensar en guardar mi dinero en Suiza es la mejor solución frente a la maltrecha situación económica que vive el país. Suiza se confiere así como uno de los destinos proclive a confiar nuestros ahorros.
Si usted es de los que ha pensado alguna vez en guardar su dinero en Suiza alguna vez, con Fosterswiss tendrá la oportunidad de hacerlo de una manera rápida, segura y confiando en profesionales de primer orden. ¿Cómo hacerlo? Infórmese sin compromiso y le diremos cómo hacerlo y todas y cada una de las ventajas que esto conlleva.
El alquilar una caja de seguridad en Suiza es, por ejemplo, una de las mejores opciones para hacerlo. Y es que las entidades económicas y financieras del país helvético son de las más seguras del Planeta. Salvaguardar el dinero o el patrimonio que tengamos en una caja de seguridad bancaria suiza es una de las alternativas más eficaces.
Nosotros le asesoramos de cómo conseguir una de estas cajas o departamentos para guardar sus ahorros en un tiempo récord. Le asesoramos y le ofrecemos soluciones adaptadas a sus necesidades. Y es que en la actualidad, Suiza es la mejor opción donde alquilar una caja de seguridad para colocar sus ahorros.


----------



## josemar73 (7 Ene 2014)

*Crear empresas en el extranjero*

Abrir una IBC en el extranjero
Si lo que usted desea es abrir una sociedad financiera o de inversión en cualquier parte del mundo, Fosterswiss tiene la solución perfecta para que usted no se tenga que preocupar de nada, obtenga la máxima rentabilidad y todo en un tiempo récord.
Entre las posibilidades a la hora de abrir una sociedad financiera en el extranjero, puede optar por una empresa que es parecida a una sociedad de responsabilidad limitada o S.L pero llamada IBC. IBC son las siglas de International Business Company y uno de sus máximos beneficios es que en vez de pagar impuestos, lo que hace es pagar una cuota anual de entre 100 y 500 dólares.
Fosterswiss le ayuda a abrir una IBC en el extranjero gracias a su equipo de expertos internacionales. Lo hará en un tiempo prudencialmente pequeño y con las máximas garantías de haber actuado bien. ¿Y de qué se compone este tipo de empresa? Sus acciones son cerradas, no pudiendo entrar nadie del exterior a participar, tiene un capital social como cualquier otra empresa, recursos que se comparten y un consejo de administración. 
Otras características de este tipo de empresas es que ni sus acciones ni sus datos serán públicos y estarán en la más estricta confidencialidad. No habrá necesidad de divulgar el nombre del beneficiario final y los datos no existirán en ningún registro público, siendo la confidencialidad de la empresa una de sus máximas ventajas. También habrán pocas limitaciones a la hora de poner en marcha las diferentes actividades empresariales ni es necesario auditoría de cuentas.
Las IBC son un tipo de empresas muy recurrentes en el mundo y una de las formas jurídicas más famosas para las empresas extranjeras. Una de las obligatoriedades más comunes es que exista mínimo un accionista y un director, pudiendo ser la misma persona o entidad legal. Entre otras denominaciones recurrentes para las IBC existen Ltd , Limited , Inc. , Incorporated , Corp. , Corporation, SA…

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 19:07 ----------

Obtener una tarjeta bancaria anónima
Usted tiene la posibilidad de tener su cuenta bancaria anónima en Suiza y obtener una tarjeta anónima vinculada a la misma para que pueda operar desde cualquier parte del mundo sin tener, por ello, que realizar ningún viaje a Suiza.
Fosterswiss con su equipo de profesionales en consultoría internacional y ubicados en Madrid y Ginebra, le orienta y le ayuda en todo el procedimiento a seguir sin tener que moverse desde su casa u oficina. En un tiempo récord, tendrá todas las ventajas que obtener una tarjeta bancaria anónima le ofrece.
¿Cómo hacerlo? Póngase en contacto con nosotros y le ayudaremos sin problema. La confidencialidad y la máxima rentabilidad están más que aseguradas con este procedimiento y podrá operar, tanto extraer como ingresar dinero, entre otros servicios, desde su pc sin problema.
Además, al obtener una tarjeta bancaria anónima, tendrá la oportunidad de operar con diferentes monedas, y trabajar con algunos de los mejores bancos del mundo, los de Suiza, conocidos por sus beneficios fiscales, su privacidad y su gran estabilidad en el panorama fiscal y económico.
No lo piense más y opere desde cualquier banco del planeta gracias a su tarjeta bancaria anónima y su cuenta bancaria anónima en Suiza. Le ayudamos en todo momento encargándonos de la gestión en Fosterswiss.


----------



## Offshore (7 Ene 2014)

No hay tal cosa como una cuenta bancaria anónima. Además:
Since July 1, 2005, a savings tax agreement has been in force between Switzerland and the European Union, and a double-taxation agreement has existed between Spain and Switzerland for years, which was updated in 2009 to meet OECD standards. 

According to the finance ministry, Switzerland collected SFr534.8 million in savings tax in 2009 on money earned in Swiss banks by EU citizens, which was then transferred to the respective European tax authorities. Some SFr26.3 million was transferred to Spain.

June 25, 2010 - 
Spanish tax authorities are investigating 3,000 accounts at HSBC bank in Switzerland over possible unpaid taxes, the Spanish finance minister confirmed on Thursday.
Swiss authorities also confirmed they were investigating the information published on Wednesday by Spanish newspapers El País and Expansion about up to €6 billion (SFr8.16 billion) stashed in Swiss accounts.
Spanish Finance Minister Elena Salgado said the owners of the accounts had been notified and asked to clarify whether they had declared the money in the accounts.

Since the decision of 13 March 2009, Switzerland has signed a DTA containing an extended administrative assistance clause in accordance with Art. 26 of the OECD Model Convention with Denmark, Luxembourg, France, Norway, Austria, the UK, Mexico, Finland, the Faroe Islands, the USA and Qatar. The agreement with Spain is also considered to have been signed. The DTA with Spain contains an automatic most-favoured nation clause which is activated if Switzerland agrees a further reaching provision with another EU state. This clause was activated with the signing of the DTA with Denmark on 21 August 2009.


----------



## INimputable (8 Ene 2014)

josemar73 dijo:


> Abrir una IBC en el extranjero
> Si lo que usted desea es abrir una sociedad financiera o de inversión en cualquier parte del mundo, Fosterswiss tiene la solución perfecta para que usted no se tenga que preocupar de nada, obtenga la máxima rentabilidad y todo en un tiempo récord.
> Entre las posibilidades a la hora de abrir una sociedad financiera en el extranjero, puede optar por una empresa que es parecida a una sociedad de responsabilidad limitada o S.L pero llamada IBC. IBC son las siglas de International Business Company y uno de sus máximos beneficios es que en vez de pagar impuestos, lo que hace es pagar una cuota anual de entre 100 y 500 dólares.
> Fosterswiss le ayuda a abrir una IBC en el extranjero gracias a su equipo de expertos internacionales. Lo hará en un tiempo prudencialmente pequeño y con las máximas garantías de haber actuado bien. ¿Y de qué se compone este tipo de empresa? Sus acciones son cerradas, no pudiendo entrar nadie del exterior a participar, tiene un capital social como cualquier otra empresa, recursos que se comparten y un consejo de administración.
> ...



Pongame dos...

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## YOL (8 Ene 2014)

A lo que hemos llegado, cuesta mas trabajo evitar que el estado te robe tu dinero que ganartelo.


----------



## javitax (14 Ene 2014)

Para poder tener anonimato no poner la cuenta bancaria a nombre personal ya que la transacción queda reflejada desde el país donde se emite y el país receptor, de este modo la solicitud de información fiscal será más fluida según los países estén dispuestos a cooperar o no. Una estructura anónima y económica sería la constitución de una sociedad offshore en belice con directores nominativos y acciones al portador. Las acciones al portador suelen dar problemas en Europa para la apertura de cuentas bancarias por lo que recomiendo nombrar a un accionista nominee que puede ser una sociedad o una persona física (abogados)


----------



## OyF (28 Ene 2014)

Hola.

No se lien con tonterias.

Una offshore es simplemente una entidad extraterritorial donde tienes personeria fiscal y juridica que solo te permite operar fuera de ese teritorio sin pagar impuestos locales ni doble imposicion, y es tan legal como cualquier otra, que para eso se crearon (por conveniencia).

Es ideal para operaciones de compra / venta de know-how, y la facturacion extracomunitaria de servicios inmateriales (mantenimientos de webs y tiendas on-line, venta de ideas registradas, transferencia de derechos de explotacion, pago de royalties, transferencia de herencias familiares, comprar a su nombre empresas, propiedades y otros bienes, -muebles e inmuebles-, etc...).

Una offshore se monta en 4 dias, incluyendo cuenta bancaria en el exterior, se hace por email y los requisitos son minimos, incluyendo una prueba de domicilio (factura de luz, gas, etc a nombre del interesado) y copia compulsada del pasaporte (ante notario).

El coste promedio de todo el proceso no supera los 2 mil euros, de los cuales 500 quedaran en tu cuenta bancaria y cuando te llegue la Visa vas al cajero del banco y depositas, retiras, pagas y compras como quieras.

Todo siempre se hace por medio de un nominee director, y si tus operaciones no son dignas de investigacion por fraude y malversacion de dinero publico, es poco probable que hacienda (de ningun pais) indague por orden judicial la verdadera titularidad de tal empresa en equis pais y su cuenta bancaria asociada.

Las nuevas propuesta de recomendacion de unidad fiscal y financiera, -propuesta por Bruselas para los paises integrantes de la zona Euro-, ni menciona y hasta deja afuera las offshore, que no se tocan.

Reitero que se crearon por conveniencia, son y seguiran siendo muy utiles a los intereses del poder, por lo que no hay nada de que preocuparse.

Experiencias propias, vamos...

Saludos.


----------



## LOLEANTE (16 Feb 2014)

Bueno burbujos,

creo que ya tengo la solución 

Si tienes un negocio por internet y no quieres pagar el impuesto castuzo tengo el siguiente plan:

merchantinc para cobrar en tu web

tarjeta payoneer y abrir cuenta en un banco de las caiman con esa tarjeta.(Se puede online)

Para todo lo demás... )


----------



## Kabronias (17 Feb 2014)

¿alguien ha hecho números para saber si merece la pena todo esto según la facturación que hace anualmente o cuantos beneficios anuales necesitas para que te salga rentable todas estas molestias?


----------



## Nefersen (17 Feb 2014)

Kabronias dijo:


> ¿alguien ha hecho números para saber si merece la pena todo esto según la facturación que hace anualmente o cuantos beneficios anuales necesitas para que te salga rentable todas estas molestias?



Si sólo el coste anual del autónomo societario, ingreses o no ingreses, es más de 4000 euros, piensa si no compensa 1500 euros para tener montada esta estructura, y quizá otros 500 anuales por mantenerla. 

En aquellos Off donde no exigen presentación de cuentas anuales, te estás ahorrando además los 6000 euros anuales de un contable o asesor fiscal. 

Todo esto que te ahorras, aun en el caso de que tus ingresos fueran 0. Es decir, en España, si montas una sociedad y la tienes activa, tienes que pagar unos 10.000 euros al año aunque ingreses 0, entre el seguro y el inevitable contable (dado la complejidad y el esoterismo de las normas contables). Como se ve, las condiciones ideales para nuevos emprendedores que empiecen con poco capital en un mercado deprimido. Viva Montoro y el comunismo. 

Ahora contesta tú si sale rentable o no huir de este infierno. No sé si rentable (eso dependerá de que ingreses al año más de 500 euros), pero al menos, no ruinoso.


----------



## Kabronias (23 Feb 2014)

Alguien con una tienda online y estructura offshore, ¿Puede comentar su experiencia sobre si los clientes pagan igual mediante un TPV, que como pagaban antes con paypal?

Ya me imagino que seran mas reacios, pero no se hasta que punto puede ser despreciable este hecho.

¿Hay alguna alternativa real a Paypal , donde recibir pagos a una cuenta de email?

He visto okpay pero el que envia el dinero necesita estar registrado tambien en okpay.


----------



## Kabronias (24 Feb 2014)

panqueque dijo:


> Los bancos (al menos los españoles) no te van a tocar ni con un palo para el tema de TPV como tengas una estructura offshore.



Si eso lo tengo claro pero me referia a un TPV o solución merchant de una cuenta offshore. Sobre todo el manejo con los clientes finales. Ya que normalmente la gente esta acostumbrada a Paypal.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Mar 2014)

Kabronias dijo:


> Si eso lo tengo claro pero me referia a un TPV o solución merchant de una cuenta offshore. Sobre todo el manejo con los clientes finales. Ya que normalmente la gente esta acostumbrada a Paypal.



Para aprovechar lo mejor de los dos mundos, deberías cobrar a traves de Irlanda u Holanda, quienes tienen menos inconvenientes en el tráfico con el Offshore. La empresa "oficial" cobra dentro de la fiscalidad europea. Pero luego, contratas la "gestión" de esta empresa oficial a la otra empresa off. De forma que los gastos computan a efectos de desgravar- en la empresa oficial, pero los beneficios son expatriados en forma de pago de servicios. Es lo que hace todo el Ibex en peso. Se llama sadwich-holandes o irlandés. También Londres es otra opción. Hace tráfico con sus propios paraísos, como Gibraltar o Isla de Man. La cara visible está ubicada en UK, pero la compañia de gestión está en el Off.


----------



## Enterao (12 Mar 2014)

pero entonces tendras que pagar los autonomos de irlanda para ti o para un nominee no?


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2014)

Enterao dijo:


> pero entonces tendras que pagar los autonomos de irlanda para ti o para un nominee no?



Creo que sí, pero las tasas son bastante razonables, me parece que son como 10 euros al mes o algo así, frente a los 350 de la bañez. Eso sí, en Holanda o Uk o sitios así, no se te ocurra comenter un error. La técnica de ellos es esta: Te lo pongo barato, te lo pongo clarísimo, pero no te me equivoques ni medio punto al rellenar el impreso, ni me engañes en un sólo céntimo, porque se acabó. Te fundo. Allí la primera mentira y eres PARA SIEMPRE un mentiroso. Hay tolerancia 0. 

En cambio España lo plantea al revés. Te lo pongo caro para que no sean empresarios sino los niños de papá; te lo pongo confuso de forma que tengas que recurrir a asesores -inspectores en horario de tarde- y aún así, que no tengas seguridad de haberlo hecho bien. Y cuando te equivocas, te multo o te perdono, según quien sea tu papi o tu padrino político. Doy por hecho que vas a engañar, así que por si acaso, si te reviso te multo por principio, ya veremos con que excusa. Total, no tienes defensa legal posible frente al Estado....

No sólo por el precio, sino por la seguridad jurídica, España es el peor sitio del mundo para hacer nada. Vivir es complicado, pero emprender es un suicidio. 

Si tu empresa tiene un problema comercial en UK o USA, lo denuncias a un juez y lo tienes resuelto en una semana (lo he comprobado). 
En España, puedes esperar tranquilamente 10 años, mientras vas gastando en procuradores, abogados, notarios, registradores, asesores, jueces, tasas y recursos, para que al final, el amigo juez de la audiencia le resuelva la papeleta al estafador, porque todo ha prescrito. 

En UK, en caso de quiebra de la empresa, Hacienda se pone a la cola de los acreedores, y espera lo que haga falta para que te recuperes económicamente y salves la empresa. En España, Hacienda va a a la cabeza, y además te embarga tus bienes personales. Si tienes que cerrar, cierra pero paga sí o sí. 

Sólo por la seguridad jurídica ya merece ubicarse en Uk y no en Hispanistán, un terrotorio regido por una casta oligopólica y cleptocrática, que odia la iniciativa privada y sobre todo, la competencia.


----------



## Lorca83-2 (22 Mar 2014)

Tengo muy claro que creare una empresa en irlanda o uk y trabajare en españa tteniendo la mandanga alli, sabeis si el idioma es un problema?

---------- Post added 22-mar-2014 at 13:30 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> Si sólo el coste anual del autónomo societario, ingreses o no ingreses, es más de 4000 euros, piensa si no compensa 1500 euros para tener montada esta estructura, y quizá otros 500 anuales por mantenerla.
> 
> En aquellos Off donde no exigen presentación de cuentas anuales, te estás ahorrando además los 6000 euros anuales de un contable o asesor fiscal.
> 
> ...



Si todo eso esta de puta madre, pero quien y como lo va hacer? lo digo por si tengo que ir a partirte las piernas poruqe me has robado todos los beneficios, mas que nada porque en offshore dependes de que alguien haga las gestiones por ti, incluso cobrar.

Vamos, o te vas a una empresa grande que sabes que trabaja bien o te vas a alguien de muuuuuuuuuuuucha confianza que sepa que le puedes cerrajear un tiro en la nuca si este te engaña o te roba

En el mundo hay mucho estafador y chorizo, y yo soy el primero que montaria esta estructura pero....quien lo hace conmigo? porque necesitas un testaferro que es el que va cortar el bacalao con el papeleo


----------



## Evelyn carmen (21 Abr 2014)

*Llamativo descubrimiento.*

Crean un cinturón anti radiación. - MBC Times


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2014)

Pongamos esto aquí por si pudiera interesar:

Bitcoin businesses welcomed in the Isle of Man | City A.M.

Isla de Man pone alfombra roja a Bitcoin.

Y esto seguro que también podría despertar algunos "gusanillos":

Passports for Bitcoin

Segundas nacionalidades en paraísos fiscales a cambio de bitcoins (St. Kitts and Nevis)



> BENEFITS OF ST. KITTS CITIZENSHIP & PASSPORT
> 
> Visa-free travel to 140 countries including Canada, the European Union, and Hong Kong
> 10 year multiple entry visa to the United States
> ...


----------



## wililon (13 Jun 2014)

Iba a abrir un hilo, pero al final me he decantado por añadir a este. Aunque ya me leí el hilo casi entero no saque ninguna conclusión real.

¿Alguien tiene experiencia real en abrir una offshore en HK? Es algo que me estoy planteando de verdad, si tuviera más tiempo creo que ya lo tendría. 

Tengo un negocio del cual yo sería el dueño pero toda la gestión y desarrollo se realizaría subcontratada en diferentes partes del globo.

El principal cliente sería una empresa española de la que soy socio mayoritario, pero creo que una vez abierta buscaría más clientes a nivel mundial.


----------



## External (20 Jun 2014)

Wililon, Porqué HK vs otras jurisdicciones? Fiscalidad, protección jurídica específica, coste anual?


----------



## wililon (22 Jun 2014)

External dijo:


> Wililon, Porqué HK vs otras jurisdicciones? Fiscalidad, protección jurídica específica, coste anual?



Principalmente ubicación y porque una offshore tiene misma forma jurídica que una no offshore.


----------



## Yogur (17 Jul 2014)

Hay una cosa que me parece bastante rara de esto de las propiedades offshore, de las cuales yo no estoy interesado, ya que preferiría tributar en mi país. Pero esas malas personas que tienen una cuenta offshore, pueden tener una cuenta vinculada con paypal? esque he leido que los paises como por ejemplo panamá, tienen las cuentas paypal muy limitadas o que paypal empieza a pedir cosas como el domicilio y acaba congelando las cuentas... ¿sabeis algo? qué país sería el mejor a parte de Suiza? con los que se pueda tener una paypal a nombre de la sociedad de empresa sin que moleste.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 11:56 ----------




LOLEANTE dijo:


> Bueno burbujos,
> 
> creo que ya tengo la solución
> 
> ...



merchantinc acepta pagos por paypal?


----------



## wililon (17 Jul 2014)

Yogur dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me parece bastante rara de esto de las propiedades offshore, de las cuales yo no estoy interesado, ya que preferiría tributar en mi país. Pero esas malas personas que tienen una cuenta offshore, pueden tener una cuenta vinculada con paypal? esque he leido que los paises como por ejemplo panamá, tienen las cuentas paypal muy limitadas o que paypal empieza a pedir cosas como el domicilio y acaba congelando las cuentas... ¿sabeis algo? qué país sería el mejor a parte de Suiza? con los que se pueda tener una paypal a nombre de la sociedad de empresa sin que moleste.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 11:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Hong Kong por ejemplo...


----------



## eTendero (1 Ago 2014)

Servidor vende mercancías físicas mediante tienda online. Compramos a mayoristas en Francia y Alemania. Vendemos a particulares de cualquier estado europeo (la mayoría franceses e italianos) y les facturamos con IVA español 21%. 

Los márgenes son ajustaditos, nos va bien pero de ninguna manera nuestro problema es "esconder los millones que ganamos". No, no es ese el caso. La empresa da un cierto beneficio, pagamos impuesto de sociedades y ya está.

Sin embargo me parece que sería muy bueno establecernos en otro estado europeo desde el que pudiésemos vender a particulares exáctamente igual que ahora, pero cobrando un tipo de IVA inferior, de modo que seríamos más competitivos.

Tal vez si montásemos la empresa en Luxemburgo, con IVA 15%, podríamos seguir comprando a 100 en Alemania y vendiendo al cliente final a 105+15%, en lugar de a 105+21% como ahora.

¿Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## WarronBuffon (18 Ago 2014)

Les comento señores. Yo soy andorrano, me darían algún consejo sobre como puedo sacarle partido al asunto.?


----------



## ransomraff (31 Ago 2014)

eTendero dijo:


> Servidor vende mercancías físicas mediante tienda online. Compramos a mayoristas en Francia y Alemania. Vendemos a particulares de cualquier estado europeo (la mayoría franceses e italianos) y les facturamos con IVA español 21%.
> 
> Los márgenes son ajustaditos, nos va bien pero de ninguna manera nuestro problema es "esconder los millones que ganamos". No, no es ese el caso. La empresa da un cierto beneficio, pagamos impuesto de sociedades y ya está.
> 
> ...



Si te vas a luxemburgo si, es como dices, pero si los almacenes siguen en españa, tu vives en españa, las decisiones se toman en españa, etc etc, entonces va a ser un fraude.



Todo el sistema fiscal se fundamenta en la creencia (cierta) de que ni el empresario ni el empleado quieren marcharse de españa. Y sin marcharte sortear las leyes de forma legal cuesta mucho dinero, solo es apropiado para empresas grandes o muy grandes.

El peligro es cuando se marchan, movimiento al que no se le esta dando ninguna visibilidad mediatica pero que seguramente este sucediendo en mayor medida de lo que parece.


----------



## Katha (1 Dic 2014)

les invito a participar el en un foro muy importante de inversiones, ahorros y divisas, espero que puedan encontrar mucha información confiable. Forex en Español


----------



## euriborfree (12 Dic 2014)

eTendero dijo:


> Servidor vende mercancías físicas mediante tienda online. Compramos a mayoristas en Francia y Alemania. Vendemos a particulares de cualquier estado europeo (la mayoría franceses e italianos) y les facturamos con IVA español 21%.
> 
> Los márgenes son ajustaditos, nos va bien pero de ninguna manera nuestro problema es "esconder los millones que ganamos". No, no es ese el caso. La empresa da un cierto beneficio, pagamos impuesto de sociedades y ya está.
> 
> ...



La empresa de luxemburgo tiene que cobrarle el 21% al cliente español, hay nuevas normas con respecto al iva y han llegado para quedarse, forastero ::


----------



## OyF (22 Dic 2014)

Asesor en B.

----

Edito porque por los privados recibidos veo que no se ha entendido el post.

----

Enviarme un MP quien desee asesorarse sobre el mejor método para montarse una estructura comercial e impositiva fuera de ispania y la CE, que le pasaré vuestras consultas a mi asesor, que es quien me lo ha montado todo hace años, y es una persona que, aparte de CEO de muchas empresas, también asesora a companias de buen calibre e inversores de capital de otras ligas (desde 250 mil €) fuera de ispania.

Aqui (en cambio), y dado qie se manejan valores económicos muy limitados, pienso que todos vosotros les puede ser muy útil a quien (como minimo), desee ahorrarse unos 3.000 € al año, que es la suma de cuotas de autónomos, al menos.

La comisión es del 20%, sea la cantidad que sea que se ahorre.

Si él lo ve conveniente (según propuesta y mercado), ya contactará directamente con vosotros por mail (yo le pasaré vuestras consultas), y ya os arregláis con él como mejor veáis.

Entrevistas personales él las cobra a 200 € la hora, pero por mail es gratis. Avisados estáis.

Es lo mejor que puedo hacer por vosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## yours3lf (5 Ene 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> La empresa de luxemburgo tiene que cobrarle el 21% al cliente español, hay nuevas normas con respecto al iva y han llegado para quedarse, forastero ::



Cuidado, no confundas.
Solo aplica a productos digitales y servicios vendidos por internet. 

Si vende consoladores de madera sigue utilizando el mismo impuesto a no ser que supere los baremos establecidos:
Distance selling EU VAT thresholds » VAT Live

Saluti


----------



## qualicion (19 Ene 2015)

Si tengo un familiar en suiza con cuenta ahí, pero que vive en españa, ¿podría ingresar ahí mis ingresos de internet y sacarlos por aquí en pequeñas cantidades mediante payoneer, western, etc...? Le podría meter en problemas?


----------



## andyx2014 (19 Ene 2015)

¿Y qué pasa si uno tiene la empresa offshore pero no tiene residencia personal en ningún sitio?

Por ejemplo, viviendo 3 meses en cada país de Europa, luego en Asia, etc. durante años. ¿Qué obligaciones fiscales tendría un individuo haciendo eso? En España, por ejemplo, uno puede decir que se va al extranjero, darse de baja del censo, y luego ningún gobierno tendría soberanía sobre esa persona. ¿Es así? 

Especialmente si el negocio es online, es mi gran duda. Llevo semanas investigando esto y no encuentro una respuesta. ¿Será que es un área un poco gris en la ley?


----------



## OyF (19 Ene 2015)

Yo llevo años viviendo en 4 países.

Tengo empresa fuera de la CE, cuenta bancaria en Asia, vivo 3 meses en cada sitio y nunca me preguntaron nada.

Si hacienda quiere saber algo de ti, te llegará una solicitud/requerimiento.

Si vives en Ita o Esp, puedes hacerte autónomo, te das de alta/baja para facturarle a tu empresa (fuera de la CE), por tus servicios, a su vez le facturas tus svc's a tus clientes desde tu empresa off-s (con las ventajas que conlleva para tu cliente), y tu empresa off-s te paga por tus svc's via wire desde tu cuenta bancaria (a nombre de tu empresa), por menos del SMI (o lo que veas conveniente), acumulativo anual, para escapar del IRPF o el impuesto que toque en cada país y así justificas tus ingresos, por si las moscas.

Vives de alquiler y con coche a nombre de la empresa, compras en metálico, retirando del cajero con el plástico de la empresa (hay puqueños gastos, no es gratis), y lo que compres por inet igual: la card of the company.

No es complicado, es adaptarse, pero te llevas a tu casa el 99% de tu esfuerzo, que no es ilegal.

Ni siquiera es picardía. Sólo adaptarse a la ley y los convenios internacionales.

Aunque reitero: Todo ésto no sirve (así), si vendes objetos materiales en la CE, vivas donde vivas, y es sólo para SERVICIOS (svc's).


----------



## andyx2014 (19 Ene 2015)

OyF dijo:


> Yo llevo años viviendo en 4 países.
> 
> Tengo empresa fuera de la CE, cuenta bancaria en Asia, vivo 3 meses en cada sitio y nunca me preguntaron nada.
> 
> ...



Es un poco mi idea, pero el tema que más me preocupa es la residencia fiscal. ¿Es posible de alguna manera decirle al gobierno español: "Bueno me vuelvo a mi país. Me quiero dar de baja de todo, y cortar todo tipo de relación con Hacienda."? ¿Se puede hacer así como así, o hay que demostrar residencia fiscal en otro país, etc?

Es decir, entiendo que tal vez no te hayan preguntado nada, pero tienen el derecho de preguntarte igual. Yo quiero que Hacienda no tenga el derecho de preguntarme, así como El Congo o Islandia no tienen nada que preguntarme, ni tengo que darles explicaciones. ¿Cómo se hace? ¿Cómo "corto" con Hacienda?


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (19 Ene 2015)

qualicion dijo:


> Si tengo un familiar en suiza con cuenta ahí, pero que vive en españa, ¿podría ingresar ahí mis ingresos de internet y sacarlos por aquí en pequeñas cantidades mediante payoneer, western, etc...? Le podría meter en problemas?



No porque a ti te paga Google. Google exige que tu cuenta de banco este en el país en el que resides.


----------



## OyF (19 Ene 2015)

No tienes que "cortar" nada.

Con no hacer declaraciones alcanza. Si asienda quiere saber algo tuyo, te citará con un requerimiento administrativo.

El problema será si (a tu nombre), te pillan bienes y cuentas bancarias con operaciones que no puedes justificar con ningún ingreso, pero tú a tu nombre no tendrás nada más que tu dni.

Es fácil. Tanto que el cerebro, -que todo lo enrosca y analiza-, lo complica artificialmente, pero no por éso el asunto deja de ser fácil...


----------



## andyx2014 (19 Ene 2015)

OyF dijo:


> No tienes que "cortar" nada.
> 
> Con no hacer declaraciones alcanza. Si asienda quiere saber algo tuyo, te citará con un requerimiento administrativo.
> 
> ...



Es que creo que estamos en diferente sintonía. Mi idea no es defraudar a Hacienda, mi idea es legalmente reducir mi carga fiscal a un mínimo. 

Tu argumento se basa en el hecho de que es difícil que te pillen, pero no por eso se transforma en legal. Si te llegara una citación de Hacienda, o hicieran una investigación y descubrieran tus empresas en paraísos fiscales, los ingresos no declarados, o bienes no justificables, ahí si que estarías en un problema.

Puede que sea fácil defraudar a Hacienda, pero no es fácil legalmente reducir cargas fiscales, requiere planificación y estar muy bien informado. ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## OyF (19 Ene 2015)

No es fraude, xico !
¿Quien habla de fraude?.
Éso es ilegal.

Yo explico (última vez), el proceso:

A) factura tu empresa (fuera de la CE), que es 100% legal, con su numero de registro, asientos y certificados.
B) tus clientes le pagan a ella, a la cuenta bancaria fuera de la jurisdiccion de la empresa y tu residencia.
C) tú le facturas a tu empresa por tus servicios profesionales, y ella:
D) desde su cuenta (que es tuya, pero no está a tu nombre), te paga por transf, y así justificas tu medio de vida donde sea que residas.

Xico, es lo que hacen las grandes fortunas, que saben lo que hacen. Esto (aquí en el foro), es una copia del sistema a escala ínfima.

Es 100% legal el procedimiento, porque de hecho no está prohibido en el reglamento fiscal impositivo y contritutivo de ispania contratar servicios fuera de la CE, facturarles por los tuyos, y recibir ingresos por ello.

Ahora (repito), si te pillan con bienes que no puedes justificar con tus ingreso de supervivencia, te crujen. Pero nada más.

Olvídense de UK, Andorra, Suiza, Gribaltar, Seychells y su puta madre, que éso es pa tontos.

Y no lo explico más.


----------



## andyx2014 (19 Ene 2015)

OyF dijo:


> No es fraude, xico !
> ¿Quien habla de fraude?.
> Éso es ilegal.
> 
> ...



Pues eso. Lo ideal es una situación en la que yo pueda decirle a Hacienda "¡mira que linda casa me he comprado en Mónaco!" de la misma manera que se lo podría decir a la agencia tributaria de la República del Congo.

En el momento en el que hay que estar ocultando cosas, es porque hay algo al márgen de la ley. Entonces, repito, el desafío es encontrar la correcta combinación de residencias, cuentas y empresas para tener la libertad de publicar en el periódico todo lo que uno tiene si quisiera. ¿A qué no es tan sencillo ahora?


----------



## OyF (19 Ene 2015)

Puedes comprarte lo que quieras, nadie te lo impide, pero no puedes ponerlo a tu nombre...

Yo tengo propiedades, pero a nombre de mis empresas, no mios. Yo pagaría impuestos por esos bienes. La empresa paga 0% (solo lo que toca) aunque eso si (y no lo necesitas), tampo puedes desgravarte los gastos generados por ellos.

Si me compro un chalé en Casablanca, a nombre de la empresa (no mio), o en Marbella o Madriz, ¿quien me va a preguntar nada?

Nunca (a mí, persona física) me preguntaron nada.

El problema es que como no sabes, y nunca lo has hecho, tienes miedo. Yo tuve los mios, y mirando en retrospectiva debo decir que fué útil tenerlos, pero no era para tanto.

10 años ya, amijo.


----------



## andyx2014 (19 Ene 2015)

OyF dijo:


> Puedes comprarte lo que quieras, nadie te lo impide, pero no puedes ponerlo a tu nombre...
> 
> Yo tengo propiedades, pero a nombre de mis empresas, no mios. Yo pagaría impuestos por esos bienes. La empresa paga 0% (solo lo que toca) aunque eso si (y no lo necesitas), tampo puedes desgravarte los gastos generados por ellos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación. Si, obviamente esto no lo he hecho nunca, pero más que miedo lo que quiero tener son precauciones. Quiero saber que puedo tener las espaldas cubiertas si en algún momento viene un gobierno a reclamarme algo.

Simplemente por curiosidad, supongamos que Hacienda te hace una investigación, descubre tus empresas, los ingresos no declarados de estas y los bienes. ¿Qué defensa tendrías? ¿Simplemente dices que es todo de tu empresa y ya? ¿O en ese caso estás perdido?

Más que nada pregunto porque las cosas estas muchas veces funcionan hasta que dejan de funcionar. Y cuanto más tarde te descubran, las penas pueden ser mayores, o ya impagables por acumulación de intereses, etc.


----------



## OyF (19 Ene 2015)

En cuanto a ispania, asienda no tiene jurisdicción en donde yo (reitero yo), tengo mi empresa, por cuanto no puede requerir nada a ése pais, ya que a ése pais se la bufa ispania (ni saben ubicarla en un mapa)... Y en cuanto a la cuenta bankaria más de lo mismo, está en HK, otro que tal, y viven de ello, así es que...

No tengo experiencias personales en otros territorios fiscales (aqui ya lo he contado muchas veces), aunque sé que la nueva mormativa europea en materia fiscal y bancaria puede permitir a un juez que pueda solicitar cierta información ante un imputamiento por fraude fiscal con dineros públicos (que no privados), y que ésa información se le dé (o no), ya es algo que depende de tal país, sus acuerdos bilaterales y la gravedad (imagino) de la imputacion.

Descozco qué pasaría hoy si te pillan con dinero en suiza sin declarar por actividades económicas en ispania, pero, vamos, tambien depende de la cuantía implicada.


----------



## wililon (29 Ene 2015)

¿Esto significa que Hong Kong dará información a Montoro? Los 33 paraísos fiscales que todavía quedan para España


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Ene 2015)

@OyF interesantísimo hilo.

aprovecho para lanzar una pregunta...

Se puede/podría montar una sociedad offshore estando a la vez currando para alguien? Vamos estar asalariado con tu nominita...pregunto.

buenísimo este hilo.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (29 Ene 2015)

wililon dijo:


> ¿Esto significa que Hong Kong dará información a Montoro? Los 33 paraísos fiscales que todavía quedan para España



Ni HK ni China van a dar información a un país extranjero. Ni en los sueños más húmedos de Montoro  

Más bien todo lo contrario. Cuando en España trincan a un GaoPin, aparece China y le echa la bronca al gobierno español.


----------



## YOL (29 Ene 2015)

OyF dijo:


> C) tú le facturas a tu empresa por tus servicios profesionales, y ella:
> .





Esto, supongo que solo funciona si no pueden demostrar que a la empresa que facturas es tuya.

Por que si luego ven que vives en marbella, en una casa que es propiedad de la empresa a la que facturas tendras problemas, o que vives en una casa que en teoria no es tuya.y no pagas alquiler 

Aunque supongo, que puedes tener varias sociedades en un paraiso fiscal y mover la pasta entre ellas.ya que para el fisco español no hay huella.

Menudo lio y todo para ganarte la vida con tu trabajo, tal y como esta la cosa, cuesta menos lavar dinero de la droga que reducir impuestos de actividades no delictivas..


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Ene 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pongamos esto aquí por si pudiera interesar:
> 
> Bitcoin businesses welcomed in the Isle of Man | City A.M.
> 
> ...









voy a por palomitas y una cervecita a leermelo como un cosaco..jiji

edit: Lo de PassportforBitcoins ya no está en marcha...parece que no tenia nada que ver con el gobierno..

What happened to Passports for Bitcoin? Site gone, St. Kitts denies any connection – Digital Currency Magnates


----------



## OyF (30 Ene 2015)

@YOL las drogas son un asunto ilegal. Trabajar no lo es y tener empresas fuera de CE tampoco...

____


@Ds_84: Los Bitcoins están muertos en el mundo real. Háblale a un inversor maduro de ellos, y das el 1er paso para que él no te tome en serio...


----------



## Nefersen (30 Ene 2015)

Estimado OyF. Entiendo tu sistema y es totalmente legal en el aspecto fiscal. Ahora bien... 

Los inquisidores han inventado una nueva obligación -que no sé si estás al tanto- por la que tienes que declarar tus bienes en el extranjero. Mientras seas residente fiscal en esta mierda de país, estás OBLIGADO a declarar, no sólo el dinero que tienes a tu nombre en el extranjero, sino cualquier propiedad por encima de 30.000 euros, sean casas, terrenos, arte e incluso acciones (curiosamente, el oro está exento). 

En teoría, estás obligado a contarle a Montoro que tienes esa sociedad extranjera. No te obligarán a pagar impuestos en España por ella, pero es obligatorio que los informes. Si no lo haces, y ellos por un casual lo descubren, tienen derecho (autotorgado), a pedirte el 400% de las cantidades "ocultas", embargando lo que tienes en España, y considerando que tu sociedad no es válida por ser una persona "interpuesta". 

Esta obligación draconiana llega al extremo de que incluso, si manejas indirectamente fondos, es decir, por ejemplo, que administras fondos de una empresa ajena en el extranjero, debes declararlo, aunque no haya que pagar ningún impuesto. Pero si no lo haces, en teoría -si te investigan- pueden sancionarte por no informar.

La única forma de escapar al infierno es hacerte residente fiscal en otro país más decente y donde el Estado no haya decidido sangrar a la población en un suicidio económico colectivo. Pero eso exige que pases al menos 6 meses fuera de España. Para los aventureros y jóvenes, es una oportunidad. Para las personas atadas por su trabajo o familia en España, es imposible.

Esta nueva norma es la razón por la que han salido huyendo de España muchísimos extranjeros que eran residente fiscales en España-pues les afecta a ellos también-. Imagina a los rusos teniendo que declararle a Montoro el dinero que tienen en Londres o en Nueva York. Como que no. Prefieren marcharse y es lo que están haciendo. 

Los ricos de los que hablas, también. Botin reside en Londres, y la Thissen recientemente se ha ido a Suiza la mitad del año, para no tener que declarar aquí. 

La malignidad de esta ley es precisamente su imprecisión e inseguridad jurídica. En teoría, cualquier relación indirecta con fondos debe ser declarada. Es decir, si hay un fondo en una empresa superior a 30.000, aunque tu participación en esa sociedad fuera un 1%, (y aún, cuando esa participación fuera tenida mediante otra sociedad interpuesta), es necesario declarlo. Podría ocurrir que haya gente que ni siquiera sepa si tiene dinero que declarar, por no disponer de la información que le reclama Hacienda. Con lo que te OBLIGAN a delinquir. 

O sea, una locura que nadie con perras está dispuesto a tolerar. Por eso se van todos de este país de locos vividores e inquisidores.


----------



## OyF (30 Ene 2015)

Vivo 90 dias en cada pais (lean mis posts de hace un año, que eran 3 y hoy 4 donde resido). No estoy obligado a nada.

Los que no pueden/quieren vivir como yo (es fantastico) ni siquiera necesitan tener empresa/cuentas a su nombre. Las alquilan y pagan una comision.

Es la via mas fácil, pero lo que (aquí) no se quiere es pagar, y entre las dudas, desconfianzas, miedos y yolovalguismo, nunca se hace nada y aqui están, discutiento el contenido de verde en el azul.


----------



## Enterao (30 Ene 2015)

y que paises recomiendas para domicilio fiscal ?


----------



## Nefersen (31 Ene 2015)

OyF dijo:


> Vivo 90 dias en cada pais (lean mis posts de hace un año, que eran 3 y hoy 4 donde resido). No estoy obligado a nada.
> 
> Los que no pueden/quieren vivir como yo (es fantastico) ni siquiera necesitan tener empresa/cuentas a su nombre. Las alquilan y pagan una comision.
> 
> Es la via mas fácil, pero lo que (aquí) no se quiere es pagar, y entre las dudas, desconfianzas, miedos y yolovalguismo, nunca se hace nada y aqui están, discutiento el contenido de verde en el azul.



Aunque vivas fuera, si no ha solicitado formalmente tu residencia fiscal en otro país, si Hacienda te llama, te considerará -salvo que le demuestres documentalmente lo contrario -que eres español, fiscalmente residente. 

Este asunto le ha costado a la Caballé 500.000 euros y una pena de dos años de cárcel. Ella vivía practicamente fuera de España todo el año, de gira, pero era residente fiscal en España -dado que "no era" oficialmente residente fiscal en ningún otro sitio.

En otras palabras, esa figura del "expat" tan popular en los países anglos, no funciona con Montorito. A efectos fiscales, todo español es ganado suyo, salvo que lleve la marca de otro ganadero. 

El asunto es tan grave que hasta los funcivagos de Bruselas se han asustado:

Bruselas ve excesivas las multas por no declarar bienes en el extranjero - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 31-ene-2015 at 06:47 ----------




Enterao dijo:


> y que paises recomiendas para domicilio fiscal ?



Personalmente, tener residencia fiscal en un país tercero con pocos recursos de investigación fiscal. Por ejemplo, cualquiera de sudamérica. 

Resides fiscalmente en un país bananero, y tienes tu empresa en un país de primer orden. Por ejemplo, eres residente en guatemala, pero tienes tu empresa en Londres o Hong Kong. 

En Guatemala, aunque apareciera un Montoro, no tendría medios para saber de tus cuentas en Hong Kong. Pero los países de la EU si que tienen medios informáticos de rastreo. Mirad al pobre hijo de Pujol, si no tendría los mejores asesores, y ahí lo tenéis. Si van a por ti, te crujen. 

Claro que hay que ser lógicos. Una investigación a la Pujol le cuesta a Montorito mucho dinero, y si la cantidad no compensa, pues no la inicia siquiera. Si lo que tienes fuera no compensa los millones que le cuesta investigar, pues no pasa nada. Cualquier que tenga menos de 3 o 4 millones, está tranquilo, dado que no se van siquiera a molestar. Eso no quita que tengas siempre una espada de Damocles sobre tu cabeza, el día en que el flujo de información internacional se perfeccione. 

Obviamente, si utilizas recursos como personas físicas interpuestas, al estilo OyF, hay una posibilidad entre 1 millón de que nadie te pille en toda tu vida. 
Pero a mí me da miedo tener mi dinero "a nombre de otra persona", porque tengo que fiarme mucho del chiringuito que me ofrezca eso. ¿Qué pasa si me estafan? ¿A quién le reclamo?

Yo prefiero un esquema que me permita tener todo "a la vista", pero estar libre del yugo fiscal, legalmente. Es decir, darle por el culo a Montoro pero en su propia cara, no escondido y huyendo como un pirata. Yo quiero residir en España porque es mi país y me da la gana. No quiero que un hijo de puta me obligue a exiliarme. 

De siempre esta dicho, que la mejor forma de esconder algo es ponerlo a la vista de todo el mundo. No diré cómo, porque estos foros los leen los inquisidores para apuntar ideas y proponer legislación que cubra los poquitos huecos existentes, aunque eso conlleve la ruina del país.


----------



## OyF (1 Feb 2015)

Si no se hacen operaciones con un mínimo de 100 mil € netos/año, una OS no le sirve a nadie por aquí, y todo es soñar y pajas mentales.


----------



## krlm00 (2 Feb 2015)

El sistema de OyF es válido siempre y cuando no tengas tu domicilio fiscal en España. Según la legislación española las empresas tienen su domicilio fiscal en España cuando se toman las decisiones en dicho país. Es decir, si eres el único accionista y administrador de una empresa de las Seychelles o cualquier otro sitio, ésta estaría sujeta al sistema fiscal español (tendría el mismo trato que una sociedad en España). 

Cito de la página de la AEAT:

Las personas jurídicas o entidades no residentes en territorio español tendrán su domicilio fiscal en España, a efectos del cumplimiento de sus obligaciones tributarias:

- Cuando operen en España a través de establecimiento permanente, en el lugar en que radique la efectiva gestión administrativa y la dirección de sus negocios en España. En el supuesto en que no pueda establecerse el lugar del domicilio fiscal de acuerdo con el criterio anterior, prevalecerá aquel en el que radique el mayor valor del inmovilizado.
- Cuando obtengan rentas derivadas de bienes inmuebles, en el domicilio fiscal del representante y, en su defecto, en el lugar de situación del inmueble correspondiente.
- En los restantes casos, *en el domicilio fiscal del representante* o, en su defecto, en el del responsable solidario.

Fuente: Agencia Tributaria - Domicilio fiscal

Por tanto, estarías cometiendo fraude fiscal si operas de esta manera. 

Otra tema es que sea extremadamente difícil que te pillen, porque la única prueba está en el Registro Mercantil del país de la sociedad offshore, y si este país no tienen un convenio de intercambio de información con España o has puesto un testaferro como administrador y accionista (o tienes accciones al portador) un juez nunca podrá, por falta de pruebas, ordenar la petición de identificación. 

Los únicos peligros son que alguien robe los datos y los entregue a las autoridades (como en el caso Falciani) o que el origen del dinero no sea de origen lícito (por ejemplo malversación de caudales públicos), lo que permitiría al juez, en caso que se abra un investigación por esa vía, ordenar la identificación del titular.


----------



## tatiana (2 Feb 2015)

Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa


----------



## andyx2014 (6 Feb 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Aunque vivas fuera, si no ha solicitado formalmente tu residencia fiscal en otro país, si Hacienda te llama, te considerará -salvo que le demuestres documentalmente lo contrario -que eres español, fiscalmente residente.
> 
> *Este asunto le ha costado a la Caballé 500.000 euros y una pena de dos años de cárcel. Ella vivía practicamente fuera de España todo el año, de gira, pero era residente fiscal en España -dado que "no era" oficialmente residente fiscal en ningún otro sitio.*
> 
> ...



Lo que se del caso Caballé, es que a ella le hicieron una investigación y probaron que residía realmente en Barcelona, a pesar de tener declarada su residencia fiscal y recibir ingresos en Andorra. Es bastante diferente a lo que enuncias arriba.

Para el tema de la residencia fiscal, la página de la agencia tributaria dice:


```
Una persona física es residente en territorio español cuando se dé cualquiera de las siguientes circunstancias:
* Que permanezca más de 183 días, durante el año natural, en territorio español. Para determinar este periodo de permanencia en territorio español se computarán las ausencias esporádicas salvo que el contribuyente acredite su residencia fiscal en otro país. En el supuesto de países o territorios de los calificados como paraíso fiscal, la Administración Tributaria podrá exigir que se pruebe la permanencia en el mismo durante 183 días en el año natural.

*Que radique en España el núcleo principal o la base de sus actividades o intereses económicos de forma directa o indirecta.

*Que residan habitualmente en España el cónyuge no separado legalmente y los hijos menores de edad que dependan de esta persona física. Este tercer supuesto admite prueba en contrario.
No perderán la condición de contribuyentes por el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas, las personas físicas de nacionalidad española que acrediten su nueva residencia fiscal en un país o territorio calificado como paraíso fiscal. Esta regla se aplicará en el periodo impositivo en el que se efectúe el cambio de residencia y durante los cuatro periodos impositivos siguientes.
Por el contrario, una persona física tendrá la consideración de no residente en España cuando no se cumplan ninguno de los requisitos anteriores.
```
El primer punto, con lo de las ausencias "esporádicas" es un área confusa que supongo que el gobierno puede interpretar a su antojo. ¿Cuánto tiempo es una ausencia esporádica? ¿1 semana? ¿2 meses? ¿Y si me voy 3 años?

Yo he estado ya más de un mes hablando con asesores de diferentes países, abogados, y no logro llegar a una conclusión con el tema de la residencia, ya que nadie parece tener claro este asunto, pero me empieza a parecer que mientras uno no esté más de 183 días en un país, y que además realmente no resida (que no posea una casa o no esté alquilando), uno siempre puede probar su inocencia en el caso de una inspección.

Eso es lo que estoy empezando a creer. Por otra parte, en mi caso he tenido residencia fiscal en varios países desde que me fui del mío, así que tampoco tengo claro qué gobierno podría venir a pedirme explicaciones.


----------



## Enterao (7 Feb 2015)

cusbe11 dijo:


> también te pueden pillar si algún cliente descontento, o la competencia, da el chivatazo. Si tienes tu residencia fiscal (como persona física) fuera, no debería haber problema. Pero como vivas habitualmente en españa, por mucho nominee y mucha falta de convenio de intercambio, a ver cómo le explicas a hacienda tus ingresos y movimientos de dinero. Sobre el papel todo es muy bonito, pero ante hacienda eres culpable mientras no se demuestre lo contrario.
> 
> Además de (y precisamente por) esto, muchos clientes y proveedores pueden poner pegas a realizar facturas y transferencias de dinero con paraísos fiscales.
> 
> En otras palabras, lo que dice oyf es muy bonito y para él puede ser válido, pero hay muy poca gente que pueda hacer algo así de manera legal y sin ser una gran empresa que pueda permitirse montar una estructura offshore apropiada.




hombre se supone que tu te pongas como un trabajador de esa empresa y que ocultes que la posees . Solo pagas por el sueldo que te paga la empresa y tienes las cuentas bancarias fuera y en paraiso fiscal tambien..


----------



## andyx2014 (7 Feb 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> hombre se supone que tu te pongas como un trabajador de esa empresa y que ocultes que la posees . Solo pagas por el sueldo que te paga la empresa y tienes las cuentas bancarias fuera y en paraiso fiscal tambien..



Eso es evasión fiscal clara... La idea no es evadir, sino eludir, dos conceptos muy diferentes.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Feb 2015)

@OyF

Imaginemos que quiero montar una web donde vendo videos para ensenyar a tocar la guitarra...videos bajo demanda vamos. Yo actualmente resido en Alemania, aunque tengo pasaporte espanyol.

Que país recomendarías para montar la empresa que se dedica a vender videos para pagar los menos impuestos posibles?

Teniendo en cuenta que yo resido en Alemania, tengo pasaporte espanyol y 'vendo' servicios...nada físico que se pueda tocar..

Irlanda ni con un palo o qué?

saludos,

PS: Videos hechos por mí obviamente, de los que tengo el copyright.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Feb 2015)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Que país recomendarías para montar la empresa que se dedica a vender videos para pagar los menos impuestos posibles?
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que yo resido en Alemania, tengo pasaporte espanyol y 'vendo' servicios...nada físico que se pueda tocar..



Si resides habitualmente en Alemania, eres residente fiscal allí. Lo de tu pasaporte es lo de menos. 

Debes consultar la legislación alemana respecto a sociedades en el exterior, y la obligacion de declarar ingresos fuera de Alemania. Si, cómo imagino, es un país decente, no habrá ningún problema con que poseas una sociedad en otro país.

Eliges un país donde se tribute poco por ingresos que provengan del exterior (como España hasta el 2010, sin ir más lejos). Podría ser Bélgica, Luxemburgo, Hong Kong. Pero si quieres evitar el estigma del "paraiso fiscal", puedes emplear algunos estados de EEUU, donde estarás protegido por una legislación estable y coherente, y sin cruce de datos con Hacienda Española. Esa sociedad compra a bajo precio tus videos (pagas tus impuestos en Alemania por esa venta). Luego la sociedad los revende a nivel mundial.

Mientras no repatries los dividendos de esa sociedad a Alemania, estarán embolsados en el país de baja tributación. 

Este mismo procedimiento, en España, aunque es completamente legal, probablemente te llevaría a una paralela donde el fisco declararía, unilateralmente, que "entiende" que utilizas una sociedad interpuesta para no pagar el IRPF por actividades profesionales. Te crujirían el 52%, más el 20% por sanción, pago de intereses y varios posibles sanciones más, según el caso -que seas o no Infanta o Grande de España. La idea es arruinarte, esencialmente. 

En algún caso, podría llegar al 400% de los que Hacienda diga, unilateralmemnte, que has "defraudado". Es inutil que intentes defenderte en los tribunales. Te soplarán una pasta gansa en abogados, procuradores, notarios y demás fauna de la corte medieval, para darle la razón al fisco, ya que da igual lo que "diga la Ley". La legislación es tal maraña que no la comprenden ni los propios asesores. Así que todo queda al "criterio vinculante" de la AEAT, que puede aplicar con carácter retroactivo, en uno de los ejemplos más descarados de inseguridad jurídica que es posible concebir.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Feb 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si resides habitualmente en Alemania, eres residente fiscal allí. Lo de tu pasaporte es lo de menos.
> 
> Debes consultar la legislación alemana respecto a sociedades en el exterior, y la obligacion de declarar ingresos fuera de Alemania. Si, cómo imagino, es un país decente, no habrá ningún problema con que poseas una sociedad en otro país.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias Nefersen por tomarte la molestia de redactar este comentario.

muy agradecido. :rolleye:


----------



## yo.ha (18 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos, me encanta el foro y creo que es de lo mejor que hay en la red.
Mi situación es la siguiente.
Estudiante, universitaria en Canarias, que no he trabajado nunca, por lo tanto no figuro ni en la S.S. ni en Hacienda, y vivo con mis padres, quienes trabajan y cotizan acá.
Como mi carrera tiene que ver con los idiomas, es normal que parientes y amigos me piden les ayude en traducciones y otras cosas.
Hace algunos días, el padre de mi novio, (A quien he ayudado muchas veces, echándole una mano con los contratos y documentos; ya que Él, aparte de su trabajo, es también un intermediario de negocios internacionales de compra y venta de productos básicos y documentos históricos). Me contó que estaba cerrando un buen negocio de venta de petróleo y que como agradecimiento, quería darme una comisión.
El problema es, que para cobrarla debe ser una empresa, (No la pagan a particulares). Y lógicamente, yo no puedo abrir ninguna en España, porque 1º no tengo el capital requerido, (12.000 €), ni tampoco el tiempo, (+/- 2 meses).
Una solución podría ser el constituir una LLC o IBC offshore, que me cuesta unos 400 € y que se hace en 3 días.
El padre de mi novio, tiene una IBC en un paraíso fiscal, donde Él es el director y las acciones están a su nombre. Por lo que hace estos negocios usando su compañía. Él dice, que por ser el residente en España, (No español), no le deberían cobrar impuestos aquí, ya que los negocios se hacen por la red y con países muy diversos y nunca con España. …Pero por lo que he leído en el foro, no es así.
Como mi intención es declarar mis ganancias en España; si Yo cobro esta comisión, que según me dicen, sería de unos 2 millones de euros, a nombre de mi compañía offshore. 
Al declarar en hacienda española, ¿Deberé pagar tasas como persona física, (Hasta un 70%) o como empresa, (35% en Canarias)?
Al ser esta una “Lotería”, que pasa una vez en la vida, me gustaría rentabilizar al máximo mis ganancias, por lo que no me haría ninguna gracia pagar más de la mitad de lo que gane. Ya que mi idea, es retribuir a mis padres por el esfuerzo que han hecho por mis hermanos y Yo. Además de ayudar a mis otros familiares y amigos
Algunos me dicen, que como no he declarado nunca y tengo pasaporte venezolano, mejor que cobre afuera y no diga nada en España. Pero yo quiero vivir tranquila y no tener que esconderme. …No sé qué hacer.
¿Qué me aconsejan? 
Creo que lo fundamental sería saber si, ¿Deberé pagar tasas como particular o como empresa?
¿Aceptará hacienda española, que mi LLC o IBC, tribute como empresa?
¿Qué posibilidades tendría de eludir, no figurando como española?
Les agradeceré me ayuden aclarándome estas dudas.
Muchas gracias y un abrazo a todos.
Yohana


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2015)

¿El padre de tu novio te quiere dar dos millones de euros a modo de comisión y no sabes cómo cobrarlos?

No te preocupes, habla con el asesor fiscal de su padre que, si a él le ha hecho una IBC en un paraíso fiscal, a ti te explicará cómo has de hacer las cosas.

O mejor aún. Que te haga un bombo tu novio. O mejor todavía, que te lo haga su padre.


----------



## euriborfree (19 Feb 2015)

para abrir una empresa en españa no necesitas 12000€

para una SL necesitas un capital de 3000€ que puedes retirar al momento, ademas de eso los gastos de notario y tal.

Si realmente vas a cobrar 2 millones de euros vete a un asesor fiscal que te busque la mejor forma de tributar, si estas en Canarias es posible que encuentres alguna exencion fiscal adicional.

Respecto a los costos iniciales no creo que tengas problema en gastarte 1000 o 2000€ ahora si realmente vas a cobrar ese pastizal, aunque a mi particularmente me huele a trola ::

Y si estas buscando "inversores" que te ayuden en este foro no pierdas el tiempo


----------



## yo.ha (19 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por opinar. Pero sigo teniendo las mismas dudas; a ver si logro explicarme:

1º Lo de los 12.000 €, lo puse, porque me dijeron que hacía falta una SL especial, ya que sería mucho el dinero a recibir. Pero si con una normal donde hacen falta solo 3.000 €, mejor todavía.

2º El problema es que sigue el inconveniente de el tiempo necesario para constituirla, más todos los trámites y papeleos, que me harían perder clases.

3º No tengo problema en que mi padre me deje el dinero, (Crédito de tarjeta o préstamo bancario). Por lo tanto no necesito, ni busco inversores.

4º Ahora de regalar nada, es un pago a mi trabajo de traducir documentos y conferencias, corregir, arreglar entuertos y de alguna manera aportar ideas para negociar, durante muchas semanas y casi siempre debido a la diferencia horaria, hasta altas horas de la madrugada. 

Y esto no lo paga el padre de mi novio, sino que lo paga la operación en sí, debido a que hay un porcentaje por la mediación y de ese porcentaje me dejan una parte porcentual a mí.

5º Yo también he pensado más de alguna vez, que podría ser una ilusión, que no una trola. Porque en estas operaciones; de 500, solo una resulta. Ya que la gran mayoría no llega ni al 25% de su desarrollo, cuando por algún motivo se caen. Pero entre intentarlo o no, hay una gran diferencia.

6º ahora resulta, que esta operación va al 80% y con mucha pinta de finalizar bien. Por lo que debo incluirme ya en el contrato de las comisiones, que después no se puede.

7º Lo de consultar un asesor fiscal, me da cierto repelús. Ya que hay tanto bocazas por todos lados. Y en este negocio lo principal es la discreción, porque la gran mayoría de las personas pilladas por hacienda, lo han sido gracias a que alguien ha denunciado. Claro que si no consigo una opinión “iluminadora”, no me quedará más remedio. Y el del padre de mi novio está en Barcelona y atiende solo en privado, (A cuatro ojos).

Entonces he ahí donde está mi duda:

¿Invierto como mínimo 3.000 €, más otros gastos y mi tiempo en una empresa, que quizás no llegue a utilizar por algún tiempo? 

Además de tener que darme de alta como autónoma, (Con el consiguiente gasto añadido).

No es mejor abrir una IBC que me cuesta diez veces menos y que no me obliga a nada más.

Aclaro otra vez; que quiero declarar en España, porque es mi país y donde tengo mi residencia.

Es por eso, que necesito saber: 

¿Si con una IBC o LLC constituida, hacienda me hará pagar como una sociedad o como una persona física? …Sin tener que recurrir a la elusión, para resguardar mi dinero.

Lo que comenté de ganarse una lotería, es un decir. Pero en realidad el panorama es bastante desalentador; porque el que gana la lotería, paga solo el 20%, y una persona que se lo gana con su trabajo, debe pagar como mínimo 3 veces más.

Y por último, lo de que me hagan un bombo, aparte de ser de muy mal gusto, no es necesario; porque soy española, como mi madre, y como me imagino, también las vuestras…

De antemano, agradezco vuestra cooperación. Muchas gracias.

Un saludo

Yohana


----------



## mercenario (19 Feb 2015)

tu novio no tendrá un tío en nigeria con bastante pasta? me ha enviado algún que otro email.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Feb 2015)

yo.ha dijo:


> ¿Si con una IBC o LLC constituida, hacienda me hará pagar como una sociedad o como una persona física? …Sin tener que recurrir a la elusión, para resguardar mi dinero.



Estás recurriendo a la ELUSIÓN para resguardar tu dinero. Lo que pasa es que eludir, no es igual que EVADIR. Uno es legal, el otro no. 

Como española residente en España, es perfectamente legal que constituyas una IBC o LLC en otro país menos confiscatorio, sobre todo para pagos que no provengan de España, sino de otros países. Si provienen de España, ya entras en un terreno turbio, porque deberías constituir tu empresa y cobrar ese dinero aquí. No hay ningún motivo para hacerlo fuera -salvo evitar impuestos. Digamos que se ve la mala fe. 

Si el pago es del exterior, y esa IBC extranjera cobra la comisión, paga sus impuestos en ese país (si hay alguno), y en tanto no distribuyas dividendos, no tienes que tributar en España. Si distribuyes dividendo, debes declararlo en tu IRPF en España y pagar por él lo que corresponda. 

Ahora bien, en las cantidades de las que hablas, es obligado que comuniques a la Hacienda Española, cada año, con el valor actualizado, que posees acciones en dicha IBC -que estarán gravadas en tus impuestos de patrimonio, así como los dividendos que hayas repatriado. 

Te aconsejo que no seas paranoica ni repares en gastos, y contrates a dos asesores-abogados, uno en Canarias y otro en el país donde abras la nueva sociedad. Que le expliques el plan a los asesores, y que no hagas nada que suponga ocultamiento evidente o saltarse la ley.


----------



## yo.ha (19 Feb 2015)

Muchas gracias Nefersen, por fin una respuesta concreta y bien argumentada.

Si, efectivamente el dinero no proviene de España ni llega a España.

Y como decía, estoy recién empezando mi vida profesional y quiero hacerlo todo legal.

Así que seguiré tu consejo y consultaré a un asesor.

Te agradezco la gentileza de dedicarme un poco de tu tiempo.


Un saludo,

Yohana


----------



## euriborfree (19 Feb 2015)

Cuidado con informarte solo en foros y no usar un profesional, tendras que acudir a uno tarde o temprano, si realmente quieres hacerlo legal no deberias tener problemas con "los bocazas" mas alla de que no te guste el chismorreo.

Si quieres usar una sociedad offshore, supongo que querras declararla (presentar el modelo 720).

porque si no quieres declararla es un poco contradictorio querer ir legal y a la vez hablar de si te pillan o no te pillan.

Y vas a tener que dedicarle alguna mañana o alguna tarde, por ciertas cantidades puede merecer la pena pedir a alguien que te tome los apuntes ya que tienes que ausentarte de clase por un "asunto familiar"


----------



## yo.ha (20 Feb 2015)

Gracias Euriborfree, Tienes toda la razón, así lo haré.

El tema de consultar el foro, es que siempre es bueno ver y contrastar diferentes puntos de vista. 

Sobre todo viniendo de gente que sabe más de esto que Yo y que no asume un rol de sabio absoluto, sino que da su opinión, pero aconsejando consultar a un profesional.

De hecho, ya tengo hora para el martes, y gracias a Vosotros, tengo alguna idea de lo que más o menos pasa. Que no es lo mismo que ir en blanco.

Una vez más gracias por tu deferencia y buenos consejos.

Un saludo,

Yohana


----------



## Rocker (10 Abr 2015)

Otra opción. Crea empresa en UK desde internet, luego te vas a Londres abrir cuenta bancaria a nombre de particular, gratuita y posteriormente otra a nombre de la empresa que has creado. Si quieres tributar menos, entonces crea empresa en Irlanda o en Gibraltar. Al no ser offshore tienen muchísima mejor fama que las que si lo son. 
Creas una campaña chorra de cualquier producto o servicio en una web de crowdfunding tipo kickstarter o indiegogo y que el padre de tu novio, o quien le gestione la empresa que te pase la comisón por ahí a modo de inversión en el "proyecto". Quien sabe, igual si el proyecto es bueno, convences a más gente para que suelte algunas libras.
En resumen. Sonará todo más limpio, y posteriormente declarable y dormirás a gusto por la noche, sabiendo que Hacienda Española no te va a llamar a la puerta.
Una vez finalizada la campaña de crowfunding, osea cuando te hagan el ingreso mediante la plataforma intermediaria que elijas, te vas a UK a abrir cuenta personal, y a continuación una a nombre de la LTD que crearas por internet. No te pondrán ninguna pega en cualquier banco que digas que necesitas cobrar una inversión de kickstarter para tu empresa y empezar así tu proyecto de negocio.
Ya nos contarás. Es otra opción menos Urdangarina de cobrar y a la vez declarar para que Hacienda española no te cruja a impuestos.


----------



## euriborfree (10 Abr 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> Otra opción. Crea empresa en UK desde internet, luego te vas a Londres abrir cuenta bancaria a nombre de particular, gratuita y posteriormente otra a nombre de la empresa que has creado. Si quieres tributar menos, entonces crea empresa en Irlanda o en Gibraltar. Al no ser offshore tienen muchísima mejor fama que las que si lo son.
> Creas una campaña chorra de cualquier producto o servicio en una web de crowdfunding tipo kickstarter o indiegogo y que el padre de tu novio, o quien le gestione la empresa que te pase la comisón por ahí a modo de inversión en el "proyecto". Quien sabe, igual si el proyecto es bueno, convences a más gente para que suelte algunas libras.
> En resumen. Sonará todo más limpio, y posteriormente declarable y dormirás a gusto por la noche, sabiendo que Hacienda Española no te va a llamar a la puerta.
> Una vez finalizada la campaña de crowfunding, osea cuando te hagan el ingreso mediante la plataforma intermediaria que elijas, te vas a UK a abrir cuenta personal, y a continuación una a nombre de la LTD que crearas por internet. No te pondrán ninguna pega en cualquier banco que digas que necesitas cobrar una inversión de kickstarter para tu empresa y empezar así tu proyecto de negocio.
> Ya nos contarás. Es otra opción menos Urdangarina de cobrar y a la vez declarar para que Hacienda española no te cruja a impuestos.



Tienes alguna idea de la comision que cobra la plataforma de crowdfunding?


----------



## K-KABOOM (22 Abr 2015)

yo.ha dijo:


> Hola a todos, muchas gracias por opinar. Pero sigo teniendo las mismas dudas; a ver si logro explicarme:
> 
> 1º Lo de los 12.000 €, lo puse, porque me dijeron que hacía falta una SL especial, ya que sería mucho el dinero a recibir. Pero si con una normal donde hacen falta solo 3.000 €, mejor todavía.
> 
> ...



Solo un consejo, conoces mucho al padre de tu novio?, dices que no es Español, se de qué va el mundo del petroleo y de la intermediación, me estás hablando de una comisión de 2 millones de euros, en un producto que está ya no solo regulado, sino super controlado por los tiburones de las finanzas...., andate con ojo, solo se pagan esas comisiones con petroleo ilegal... por mucho papeleo que veas, contrasta la procedencia y el emisor del petroleo, vamos de donde va a salir, por la cantidad de pasta de la que hablas... huele muuuuuuuu mal

Pero si es todo ok, enhorabuena si ha sido capaz de cerrar algo así

S2


----------



## yokinfx (14 May 2015)

*Problemas con mi empresa en Inglaterra...*

Hola a todos!
Soy absolutamente novato en este foro, este es mi primer mensaje.

A finales del 2013, despues de tener una pagina web que vendia servicios de programacion y algunos cursos de formacion personalizados, decidi montar mi propia empresa. Creé una empresa LTD en el Reino Unido, despues de haber estudiado un poco el tema y haberle dado muchas vueltas.
Comencé con cobros por Paypal. Como la empresa es de UK, creé un Paypal de UK para usar en vez de mi Paypal personal. 

Como paréntesis, desde el principio del todo mantuve la sana intención de hacerlo TODO lo más legal que pudiera. De ahí la decisión de crear la empresa en UK.

La decisión de crear la empresa en UK fue por su facilidad (creación de una LTD instantáneamente) y porque es la forma ideal para una startup que no sabes su futuro nivel de éxito, puesto que no es necesario tributar impuestos si tienes menos de X libras anuales. Esas X libras anuales creo que son 71.000 o similar, a lo mejor lo han cambiado ya.

Al principio, todo muy bien, pero claro. Comenzaron los problemas:
1.- Para sacar el dinero de Paypal UK, necesitaba cuenta bancaria en UK. Estuve hablando desde mi pais (España) con varios bancos para concertar citas para este motivo... Y nada, largas, largas... y ninguna respuesta concreta. Ningun banco estaba interesado aparentemente en ofrecerse a crear cuenta bancaria para una startup. 
2.- La eleccion final fue abrir cuenta bancaria por internet mediante un banco que no te obliga a viajar a UK. Si alguien esta interesado en saber su nombre, que mande un privado. 
3.- Durante un tiempo, con esta estructura fue todo perfecto. Pero a principios del 2015 entra la normativa europea de gravar las compras por internet de algunos productos, como electronicos, de streaming y demas, según el IVA del pais del originario. Vamos, que me jodian y tenia que empezar a cobrar el IVA por esta nueva legislacion. Vi que hay una opcion llamada VAT MOSS (Mini One Stop Shop) para evitar darse de alta en las haciendas de todos los paises europeos donde se hagan ventas. 
4.- Aqui empiezan los problemas que me traen de cabeza los ultimos meses: Me di de alta en el VAT regular, pues aparentemente no me podia dar de alta en VAT MOSS si ya era de un estado miembro de la UE y no estaba dado de alta en el VAT. 
- Las declaraciones de mi LTD son 3 veces al año. Ya me ha tocado hacer mi primera declaracion con HMRC y la he hecho mal seguro, pues estoy de alta en el VAT, pero no en el VAT MOSS. Vamos, un puto lio.
5.- Y para colmo, me avisan de mi banco ingles que mi cuenta de empresa me la van a cerrar proximamente, porque "dejan de ofrecer ese servicio". La razon real es que dejan de ofrecerME ese servicio, a mi. Seguramente no estan convencidos de las pocas transacciones que han visto (mis ventas vienen un 98% por paypal), y por eso han decidido cortar por lo sano.

CON TODO ESTO. El abrir la LTD en UK fue por simplicidad (apertura de la empresa inmediatamente) y por pasta (inversion inicial cero, no tener que declarar). Ahora ya no tiene ningun beneficio para mi esta infraestructura. ¿Que me recomendais que haga? ¿Sigo luchando porque no me cierren la cuenta, que me den de alta en el VAT MOSS y demas, o me vengo a España?


----------



## 21 Guns (9 Jun 2015)

Pos no lo se, yo solo soy una chica jijiji


----------



## Serious Business (10 Jun 2015)

Hola,

¿Alguien que tenga una empresa offshore YA MONTADA y me pueda ayudar com el proceso por privado?

Gracias


----------



## spidey00 (14 Jun 2015)

Hola chiquines y chiquinas, por fin me he leido el hilo entero!, vamos a ver si he sacado unas conclusiones claras y os expongo mis dudas.

Quiero crear una empresa online que vendera, digamos, “collares” hechos a mano por mi en españa por lo que no pagare a nadie en españa. Lo que busco es poder crear la empresa y eludir el pago de autonomos ya que la facturacion prevista sera muy baja, unos 10000€/año con una prevision de crecimiento grande y no quiero tener una losa de 3000€/año que me lastre el crecimiento. No pretendo sacar el dinero de la empresa en ningun momento ya que trabajo por cuenta ajena, lo que me permite vivir y quiero que la empresa reinvierta todos sus beneficios en la empresa comprando material o mejorando marketing, seo… No entremos a discutir la viabilidad del negocio de “collares” 

1- Entiendo que puedo trabajar por cuenta ajena a la vez que hago esto…
2- Si mi residencia fiscal esta en españa y no se va a mover de ahi hay algun problema? se solucionaria si la formalizara en la UE?
3- El iva “en destino” para la union europea es solo para los bienes digitales verdad??
4- Seria estrictamente necesario nombrar un nominee? Habria algun pais que no exija esto? he estado mirando malta que no exije que las reuniones de junta sean en territorio maltes y demas cosas, ¿que opinais?

Algunas dudas mas tengo pero no quiero ponerme pesao, cuando vayan saliendo os las voy preguntando, mil millones de gracias chicos


----------



## spidey00 (23 Jun 2015)

Hola, por fin me he leido el hilo entero!, vamos a ver si he sacado unas conclusiones claras y os expongo mis dudas.

Quiero crear una empresa online que vendera, digamos, “collares” hechos a mano por mi en españa por lo que no pagare a nadie en españa. Lo que busco es poder crear la empresa y eludir el pago de autonomos ya que la facturacion prevista sera muy baja, unos 10000€/año con una prevision de crecimiento grande y no quiero tener una losa de 3000€/año que me lastre el crecimiento. No pretendo sacar el dinero de la empresa en ningun momento ya que trabajo por cuenta ajena, lo que me permite vivir y quiero que la empresa reinvierta todos sus beneficios en la empresa comprando material o mejorando marketing, seo… No entremos a discutir la viabilidad del negocio de “collares” 

1- Entiendo que puedo trabajar por cuenta ajena a la vez que hago esto…
2- Si mi residencia fiscal esta en españa y no se va a mover de ahi hay algun problema? se solucionaria si la formalizara en la UE?
3- El iva “en destino” para la union europea es solo para los bienes digitales verdad??
4- Seria estrictamente necesario nombrar un nominee? Habria algun pais que no exija esto? he estado mirando malta que no exije que las reuniones de junta sean en territorio maltes y demas cosas, ¿que opinais?

Algunas dudas mas tengo pero no quiero ponerme pesao, cuando vayan saliendo os las voy preguntando, mil millones de gracias chicos


----------



## wililon (27 Jul 2015)

estuve mirando este tema hace un año pero al final me salía comido por servido y pasé de follones.

el caso es que tengo un amiga que le interesa pregunta y ya le he contado lo poco que sé y que se asesore por alguien que sepa. su caso:

vende servicios principalmente en España que subcontrata directamente en asia a freelancers. no le interesa vivir fuera puesto que sus clientes están aquisu idea es tener una empresa en hk que facture a su sl ya existente y subcontrate desde alli, dejando a la empresa española como agente de la de hk.

yo le veo dos problemas:


al ser dueña de las dos empresas son operaciones vinculadas.
al ser única beneficiaria de la de hk y ser residente en hispanistán podría pasar por montoro.

no sé si le merece la pena correr el riesgo de tener nominees para evitar estos dos puntos.

algún consejo para que pueda quedar yo bien y parecer que sé más?


----------



## cesuarez9 (4 Sep 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Tienes alguna idea de la comision que cobra la plataforma de crowdfunding?



Sí evidentemente este tipo de empresas te crujen con sus comisiones que no son muy altas pero tampoco son bajas, en el caso de Kickstarter ellos te cobran el 5%.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Sep 2015)

wililon dijo:


> estuve mirando este tema hace un año pero al final me salía comido por servido y pasé de follones.
> 
> el caso es que tengo un amiga que le interesa pregunta y ya le he contado lo poco que sé y que se asesore por alguien que sepa. su caso:
> 
> ...



A lo mejor digo una tontería, porque realmente no tengo ni puñetera idea de este tema, pero después de leer los artículos de prensa sobre la operativa fiscal de nuestros castuzos patrios se me ocurre:

¿Por qué no se monta tu amiga su propio "sandwich"? Me explico. Tal y como cuentas, ese flujo de pasta y contratación de servicios entre la empresa domiciliada en España y la de Hong Kong, cantaría bastante/mucho para el fisco. Quizás lo suyo sería crear otra empresa en algún país de la UE que tenga lazos tradicionales en economía/negocios con Hong Kong y que actue de intermediaria (ehem, ehem, Reino Unido).

Por si hay algún despistado, mirad lo que es un sandwich holandés:

Sandwich Holandés | Gerencie.com


----------



## Barruno (5 Sep 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A lo mejor digo una tontería, porque realmente no tengo ni puñetera idea de este tema, pero después de leer los artículos de prensa sobre la operativa fiscal de nuestros castuzos patrios se me ocurre:
> 
> ¿Por qué no se monta tu amiga su propio "sandwich"? Me explico. Tal y como cuentas, ese flujo de pasta y contratación de servicios entre la empresa domiciliada en España y la de Hong Kong, cantaría bastante/mucho para el fisco. Quizás lo suyo sería crear otra empresa en algún país de la UE que tenga lazos tradicionales en economía/negocios con Hong Kong y que actue de intermediaria (ehem, ehem, Reino Unido).
> 
> ...



Holanda, antillas holandesas.... como tengas que hacer un viaje xa legitimar una firma o hacer un documento... te va a salir por un buen pico...
No obstante mas barato que versiones de hong kong...
Y no lo digo por que esos paises te pidan que vayas alli... es que cuando qyieras traer un euro de alli Hacienda te va a pedir papeles originales sellados por el demonio antillano... y a veces es muy jodido conseguir esas cosas. Lo se por experiencia ajena (a la que conocì se le quitaron las ganas de hacer tonterias con las orejas).

Hay que estudiarlo TODO (incluido el retorno de la pasta aqui) para mover un euro 

escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## wililon (14 Sep 2015)

AngelCuesta dijo:


> Hace un tiempo estuve mirando el tema de proteger el patrimonio y fiscalidad, en inglés hay bastante material sobre ello para aprender tanto en blog como en libros de amazon que en versión kindle salen bien de precio.



Vaya puta mierda de spam con ancla y todo.


----------



## euriborfree (14 Sep 2015)

wililon dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de spam con ancla y todo.



hombre, no dejes el link al hacerle el quote, si borran su mensaje queda el tuyo con el link en tu mensaje


----------



## wililon (20 Sep 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> hombre, no dejes el link al hacerle el quote, si borran su mensaje queda el tuyo con el link en tu mensaje



Ya me ocupé de desviarlo


----------



## MAX CASH (23 Sep 2015)

eTendero dijo:


> Servidor vende mercancías físicas mediante tienda online. Compramos a mayoristas en Francia y Alemania. Vendemos a particulares de cualquier estado europeo (la mayoría franceses e italianos) y les facturamos con IVA español 21%.
> 
> Los márgenes son ajustaditos, nos va bien pero de ninguna manera nuestro problema es "esconder los millones que ganamos". No, no es ese el caso. La empresa da un cierto beneficio, pagamos impuesto de sociedades y ya está.
> 
> ...



si , lo estas ...

puedes darme mas info por privi o algo ? vendes en Ebay o donde ? 
yo tambien quiero vender online , me gustaria aprender un poco de alguien con experiencia , si no te molesta ... 

gracias


----------



## euriborfree (23 Sep 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> si , lo estas ...
> 
> puedes darme mas info por privi o algo ? vendes en Ebay o donde ?
> yo tambien quiero vender online , me gustaria aprender un poco de alguien con experiencia , si no te molesta ...
> ...



pues no, esta equivocado

La ley ahora exige cobrar al cliente el tipo de IVA del pais de destino y presentar una declaracion en ese pais para ingresarlo en la respectiva hacienda, por ejemplo a sus clientes alemanes tiene que repercutirles el 19% de IVA en lugar del 21%


----------



## Nefersen (23 Sep 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> pues no, esta equivocado
> 
> La ley ahora exige cobrar al cliente el tipo de IVA del pais de destino y presentar una declaracion en ese pais para ingresarlo en la respectiva hacienda, por ejemplo a sus clientes alemanes tiene que repercutirles el 19% de IVA en lugar del 21%



¿Quieres decir que hay que darse de alta y presentar una declaración de IVA en cada país donde vendas?

Entonces... ¿Si vendes en 100 países tienes que presentar 100 declaraciones de IVA? ¿No limita esto mucho las capacidades de una pyme que venda en internet?

Explícalo un poco más, por favor.


----------



## euriborfree (23 Sep 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que hay que darse de alta y presentar una declaración de IVA en cada país donde vendas?
> 
> Entonces... ¿Si vendes en 100 países tienes que presentar 100 declaraciones de IVA? ¿No limita esto mucho las capacidades de una pyme que venda en internet?
> 
> Explícalo un poco más, por favor.



Es un pifostio, desde el 1 de Enero de 2015 se cobra el tipo de IVA de cada pai y se supone que tiene que existie una "One Stop Shop" para declarar el IVA de cada territorio, no estoy muy informado del tema porque no es mi caso 

EU : 2015 Place of Supply Changes - Mini One-Stop-Shop | Deloitte | Tax services | Article | Insights

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...works/telecom/one-stop-shop-guidelines_en.pdf


----------



## wililon (23 Sep 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que hay que darse de alta y presentar una declaración de IVA en cada país donde vendas?
> 
> Entonces... ¿Si vendes en 100 países tienes que presentar 100 declaraciones de IVA? ¿No limita esto mucho las capacidades de una pyme que venda en internet?
> 
> Explícalo un poco más, por favor.



El IVA en las operaciones intracomunitarias


----------



## euriborfree (23 Sep 2015)

wililon dijo:


> El IVA en las operaciones intracomunitarias



Ese articulo es del 2014, no cubre el cambio del 1 de enero de 2015 paras las ventas a cliente final que es aquel que no tiene el intracomunitario y tiene que pagar IVA


----------



## Nefersen (23 Sep 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Es un pifostio, desde el 1 de Enero de 2015 se cobra el tipo de IVA de cada pai y se supone que tiene que existie una "One Stop Shop" para declarar el IVA de cada territorio, no estoy muy informado del tema porque no es mi caso
> 
> EU : 2015 Place of Supply Changes - Mini One-Stop-Shop | Deloitte | Tax services | Article | Insights
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...works/telecom/one-stop-shop-guidelines_en.pdf



Por lo que veo, declaras todo la one-stop-shop del MOSS, y ellos se encargan de redistribuir entre los países miembros.


----------



## MAX CASH (24 Sep 2015)

pero eso es una locura , no puede ser verdad !


yo no puedo estar buscando el iva de cada pais del que me compran algo para cobrarle ese iva y no otro , la responsabilidad de pagar el iva de SU pais no puede caer sobre mi que nisiquiera vivo alli !!

ademas yo no puedo saber de donde es realmente alguien ! puede que me diga que es de Italia y en realidad me lo este diciendo desde Russia , y se me cae el pelo a mi !
estamos todos locos o que ? 

si esto es verdad como no ha salido la gente a la calle con antorchas ? 
como no han cerrado todos los negocios que vendian fuera ?
es eso lo que quieren , que solo puedas vender al exterior si no eres europeo ?


----------



## euriborfree (24 Sep 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> pero eso es una locura , no puede ser verdad !
> 
> 
> yo no puedo estar buscando el iva de cada pais del que me compran algo para cobrarle ese iva y no otro , la responsabilidad de pagar el iva de SU pais no puede caer sobre mi que nisiquiera vivo alli !!
> ...



Espera, que ahora es cuando te da el infarto.

Tu sabes el pais cuando vendes algo fisico y tienes una direccion de envio, pero si vendes un servicio digital agarrate los machos que vienen curvas.

Tienes que verificar el pais del usuario, pero no te vale la IP, sino que ahora vienen los imposibles.

-Con el numero de telefono del cliente, esto lo deben haber pensado para los que vendan APPs para el movil, porque para el resto no nos vale.
-Con el pais del medio de pago utilizado, lo cual para mi es un *imposible* porque tu solo sabes el medio de pago utilizado despues de haber cobrado y solo puedes cobrar despues de haber informado al usuario de la cantidad a pagar y esta depende del pais.

Si te entra un tio y te paga con una visa española aunque el tio viva en Londres, le tienes que cobrar el iva español, pero el consumidor tiene derecho a saber el precio ANTES de pagar, no despues. ¿y como sabes la nacionalidad de una cuenta de Paypal?


----------



## MAX CASH (24 Sep 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Espera, que ahora es cuando te da el infarto.
> 
> Tu sabes el pais cuando vendes algo fisico y tienes una direccion de envio, pero si vendes un servicio digital agarrate los machos que vienen curvas.
> 
> ...



pero esto es increible , es una locura ... 

en serio , me he puesto fisicamente enfermo y tengo hasta temblores ... 

entonces yo todo mi negociete que llevo casi 2 años preparando para vender videos en formato digital por internet , lo puedo coger y metermelo por el culo , por que por lo visto es completamente imposible ... 

pero esta puta mierda solo pasa en Europa no ? 
aun podria irme a algun sitio como Australia y desde alli operar normalmente , o como ?


----------



## temis2011 (24 Sep 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> pero esto es increible , es una locura ...
> 
> en serio , me he puesto fisicamente enfermo y tengo hasta temblores ...
> 
> ...



marruecos es el futuro...caguenlaleche.

Lee bien la ley, han creado algún punto único para que te des de alta y facilitar las cosas...pero vamos, habrá que mirarlo, hdp se queda corto.


----------



## MAX CASH (24 Sep 2015)

temis2011 dijo:


> marruecos es el futuro...caguenlaleche.
> 
> Lee bien la ley, han creado algún punto único para que te des de alta y facilitar las cosas...pero vamos, habrá que mirarlo, hdp se queda corto.



si marruecos es el futuro estamos jodidos ... 

yo no me voy a ningun pais moro ni de coña .

no , en serio , esto que lo han hecho , para que solo los USAnos puedan vender internacionalmente ? 

si por ejemplo de voy a Canada , desde alli puedo vender a quien quiera normalmente , no ? 

lo digo por que yo me quiero largar a otro pais igualmente , asi que ya puestos me piro de europa y que se metan esta ley de mierda bien adentro del culo


----------



## temis2011 (24 Sep 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> si marruecos es el futuro estamos jodidos ...
> 
> yo no me voy a ningun pais moro ni de coña .
> 
> ...



En principio te afectaran las leyes del país al que te vayas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Sep 2015)

Por lo que yo se, y me afecta, el cambio de ley afecta especialmente a los productos digitales que se proporcionan de forma "semi-automática". Es decir, si tu vendías vídeos a medida no te afecta, si son videos "enlatados" entonces te toca pringar. Y si, es una de las muchas locuras, que afecta a Europa pero especialmente a España por sus adaptaciones legislativas que son infumables.

Ahora toca hacer número y ver si tu negocio sigue siendo viable, en caso negativo te toca volver a hacer números (en este caso de riesgos probabilisticos) y decidir si te sale a cuenta hacerlo en negro o abandonar la idea. 

Si eres joven y tu idea era valiosa, no descartes irte a vivir a otro país. Yo solo cruzo los dedos para que UK salga de la UE.


----------



## euriborfree (24 Sep 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> pero esto es increible , es una locura ...
> 
> en serio , me he puesto fisicamente enfermo y tengo hasta temblores ...
> 
> ...



Al asesor le hable de la posibilidad de que entrara un cliente frances y me dijo que directamente me salia mejor montar una sociedad en francia para facturar a la clientela francesa.

No se si al tipo se le ha ido la pinza o si realmente es tan malo el tema


----------



## MAX CASH (24 Sep 2015)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por lo que yo se, y me afecta, el cambio de ley afecta especialmente a los productos digitales que se proporcionan de forma "semi-automática". Es decir, si tu vendías vídeos a medida no te afecta, si son videos "enlatados" entonces te toca pringar. Y si, es una de las muchas locuras, que afecta a Europa pero especialmente a España por sus adaptaciones legislativas que son infumables.
> 
> Ahora toca hacer número y ver si tu negocio sigue siendo viable, en caso negativo te toca volver a hacer números (en este caso de riesgos probabilisticos) y decidir si te sale a cuenta hacerlo en negro o abandonar la idea.
> 
> Si eres joven y tu idea era valiosa, no descartes irte a vivir a otro país. Yo solo cruzo los dedos para que UK salga de la UE.



la idea MUY valiosa , yo no tan joven , 33 tacos , pero ya me queria ir a otro pais igualmente , lo unico que me preocupa es elegir cual ...


----------



## euriborfree (24 Sep 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> la idea MUY valiosa , yo no tan joven , 33 tacos , pero ya me queria ir a otro pais igualmente , lo unico que me preocupa es elegir cual ...



Pues te dare otra noticia, aunque te vayas de la UE tienes que cobrarles el IVA, cada vez veo mas empresas de USA que te piden el nº de IVA y si no lo das te clavan el 21% adicional, en dolares.

Incluso he tenido un caso hace unas semanas en que tuve que reclamarles la devolucion del IVA porque en su formulario no habia opcion para poner el nº de IVA y sin embargo cuando me llego la factura de renovacion aparecio magicamente un 21% by the face, menos mal que tengo el intracomunitario y era algo para la empresa, les di el numero y rectificaron la factura a tiempo para hacer el pago.


----------



## MAX CASH (24 Sep 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Pues te dare otra noticia, aunque te vayas de la UE tienes que cobrarles el IVA, cada vez veo mas empresas de USA que te piden el nº de IVA y si no lo das te clavan el 21% adicional, en dolares.
> 
> Incluso he tenido un caso hace unas semanas en que tuve que reclamarles la devolucion del IVA porque en su formulario no habia opcion para poner el nº de IVA y sin embargo cuando me llego la factura de renovacion aparecio magicamente un 21% by the face, menos mal que tengo el intracomunitario y era algo para la empresa, les di el numero y rectificaron la factura a tiempo para hacer el pago.



joder macho , no me des mas noticias , que me estas arruinando la vida ... jaja

entonces es en todo el mundo eso del IVA ahora , no ?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Sep 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> joder macho , no me des mas noticias , que me estas arruinando la vida ... jaja
> 
> entonces es en todo el mundo eso del IVA ahora , no ?



En teoría si, todo el mundo está obligado, pero la realidad es que depende del interés que ponga el gobierno correspondiente para agradar a la UE. Hasta hace poco los USA pasaban totalmente del tema, ahora es posible que esté cambiando, vete tu a saber si seré por el tratado ese que están pendientes de firmar con Europa. 

Pero desde otros países mas alejados, puedes olvidarte totalmente de recaudar el IVA EU, e incluso desde UK las microempresas se están movilizando mucho para conseguir que el límite de facturación a partir del cual tienes que cobrar IVA (si facturas menos de 80K GBP puedes no cobrar IVA) se aplique también a la facturación de países de la UE. 

Por cierto, si vendes a empresas tampoco te afecta, el problema "serio" son "productos digitales automáticos vendidos a particulares"; a mi me afecta de pleno y me supone un 20% menos de ingresos y un 30% menos de beneficios, por esto tengo la esperanza que en UK apliquen algún tipo de límite para las microempresas.


----------



## MAX CASH (26 Sep 2015)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> En teoría si, todo el mundo está obligado, pero la realidad es que depende del interés que ponga el gobierno correspondiente para agradar a la UE. Hasta hace poco los USA pasaban totalmente del tema, ahora es posible que esté cambiando, vete tu a saber si seré por el tratado ese que están pendientes de firmar con Europa.
> 
> Pero desde otros países mas alejados, puedes olvidarte totalmente de recaudar el IVA EU, e incluso desde UK las microempresas se están movilizando mucho para conseguir que el límite de facturación a partir del cual tienes que cobrar IVA (si facturas menos de 80K GBP puedes no cobrar IVA) se aplique también a la facturación de países de la UE.
> 
> Por cierto, si vendes a empresas tampoco te afecta, *el problema "serio" son "productos digitales automáticos vendidos a particulares"; a mi me afecta de pleno y me supone un 20% menos de ingresos y un 30% menos de beneficios, por esto tengo la esperanza que en UK apliquen algún tipo de límite para las microempresas*.



pues que putada , por que precisamente lo que iva a vender son productos digitales automaticos vendidos a particulares ... 
lecciones en video , en concreto .

mirare a ver como esta la cosa desde Nueva Zelanda , que esta lejos , aunque pertenece al Reino Unido ...


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (30 Sep 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Este mismo procedimiento, en España, aunque es completamente legal, probablemente te llevaría a una paralela donde el fisco declararía, unilateralmente, que "entiende" que utilizas una sociedad interpuesta para no pagar el IRPF por actividades profesionales. Te crujirían el 52%, más el 20% por sanción, pago de intereses y varios posibles sanciones más, según el caso -que seas o no Infanta o Grande de España. La idea es arruinarte, esencialmente.
> 
> En algún caso, podría llegar al 400% de los que Hacienda diga, unilateralmemnte, que has "defraudado". Es inutil que intentes defenderte en los tribunales. Te soplarán una pasta gansa en abogados, procuradores, notarios y demás fauna de la corte medieval, para darle la razón al fisco, ya que da igual lo que "diga la Ley". La legislación es tal maraña que no la comprenden ni los propios asesores. Así que todo queda al "criterio vinculante" de la AEAT, que puede aplicar con carácter retroactivo, en uno de los ejemplos más descarados de inseguridad jurídica que es posible concebir.



A lo que llegamos al elemento clave. ¿Para qué montar una sociedad o-s, si es más barato y fácil para la facturación de un autónomo hacer las maletas e instalarse en el mundo civilizado, disponiendo de seguridad jurídica, pudiendo facturar más por lo mismo, y tributando por beneficios, y no por ingresos menos lo que le sale de sus opositados huevos a un funci que va a ganar 57000 euros adicionales si extorsiona lo suficiente?

Recordemos que desde este año, la hacienda española asesora a Cuba en métodos de inspección y de trato al contribuyente. ¿Será porque los hermanos Castro han visto la luz, han caído del caballo, y quieren convertir a Cuba en una economía de libre mercado con total seguridad jurídica de cara al estado?

---------- Post added 30-sep-2015 at 11:20 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que hay que darse de alta y presentar una declaración de IVA en cada país donde vendas?



Si. La Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Europeas tiene el firme compromiso de acabar con las micropymes y los autónomos.

Solo resisten, de momento, algunos báliticos, Irlanda y la City.




Nefersen dijo:


> Entonces... ¿Si vendes en 100 países tienes que presentar 100 declaraciones de IVA? ¿No limita esto mucho las capacidades de una pyme que venda en internet?



Se ha hecho exactamente para eso. El IVA adicional que se va a recaudar es marginal, especialmente cuando todas las repúbicas socialistas europeas han entrado en la carrera para equiparar el IVA al que lo tenga más alto -el IVA siempre lo paga alguien, la diferencia es quién lo paga, el porcentaje de IVA de qué país, y dónde-. Cantidad que se compensa con el estrangulamiento de la economía.




MAX CASH dijo:


> pero esto es increible , es una locura ...
> 
> en serio , me he puesto fisicamente enfermo y tengo hasta temblores ...
> 
> entonces yo todo mi negociete que llevo casi 2 años preparando para vender videos en formato digital por internet , lo puedo coger y metermelo por el culo , por que por lo visto es completamente imposible ...



Otro éxito personal de Montoro y del Partido Progre.

Recuérdalo en diciembre, que es cuando toca recordarlo.




MAX CASH dijo:


> si marruecos es el futuro estamos jodidos ...



Si Marruecos es el futuro firmo ahora.

El futuro va a ser probablemente lo peor de Venezuela, lo peor de Brasil y lo peor de Cuba, todo en una coctelera y con la mala baba hispana.

A disfrutarlo.


----------



## euriborfree (30 Sep 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si resides habitualmente en Alemania, eres residente fiscal allí. Lo de tu pasaporte es lo de menos.
> 
> Debes consultar la legislación alemana respecto a sociedades en el exterior, y la obligacion de declarar ingresos fuera de Alemania. Si, cómo imagino, es un país decente, no habrá ningún problema con que poseas una sociedad en otro país.
> 
> ...



Pues mira, esa puñeta es la que esta intentando hacerme a mi hacienda, con una actividad en la que se compran servicios y se venden esos mismos servicios que ademas estan en un epigrafe de Servicios de Telecomunicaciones me lo quieren colocar como Actividad Profesional, asi por la cara, y me voy a ir a juicio por supuesto.

Afortunadamente tenemos una sentencia del tribunal superior de justicia de Murcia que dice que *los contribuyentes no tienen la obligacion de declarar a la conveniencia de hacienda*, era un caso para actividad profesional sin siquiera inventarse el artificio de convertir una actividad mercantil (compra y venta de servicios) en profesional por ser socio unico y sin empleados.

Si alguien quiere esa sentencia -> Sentencia 1021-2014 del TSJ de Murcia

Ademas la ley actual permite tributar a los profesionales con una sociedad.


----------



## albertohuete (15 Oct 2015)

Mi consejo para todo aquel que quiera informarse correctamente acerca de un dominio offshore es que acuda a lugares especializados en este tipo de economía. Un ejemplo es https://www.fosterswiss.com/ donde son expertos en planificacion fiscal internacional. Espero que os sirva de ayuda. 
Saludos.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR (18 Oct 2015)

Hay que olvidarse de hacienda y que hacienda se olvide de ti, lo mejor es operar con empresas extranjeras, con socios foráneos o como delegado de ellas y tener una española que compra para desgravarse los gastos y vende para equilibrar la balanza pagando lo minimo, porque al final cuando ganas dinero se te lo llevan y cuando pierdes ... no te conocen de nada.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR (20 Oct 2015)

*Paraisos fiscales*

Si no existieran "infiernos fiscales" que se llevan la mitad de tus beneficios (cuando los tienes) no existirían los llamados "paraísos fiscales" que son solo pequeños países que atraen inversiones (que no tienen porque ser ilegales) sin pago de impuestos, es legal tener tu dinero donde quieras pero ahora los del infierno te obligan a declararlo cuando pase de 50.000 € pero lo declaras y ya está (o lo tienes a nombre de una sociedad en la que no figuras para nada y como no existes, no declaras nada porque la sociedad es la dueña y es extranjera y tu no tienes ni una acción.
que no me vengan con las mandangas de establecimiento permanente ni historias para amedrentar a la gente, al final lo que consiguen es que los inversores se vayan donde mejor les traten, en Irlanda por ejemplo el IVA es voluntario si no quieres no pagas, solo pagas el 10 % de tu facturación y listo.
Los señores feudales con su derecho de pernada incluido, eran unos santos al lado de esta gente... pero bueno es lo que hay tenemos un país fabuloso que aun lo seria mas si no fuera porque los que se supone que nos administran nos arruinan y no nos dejan vivir de nuestro trabajo honrado. Que no se quejen luego cuando alguien se busque la vida por otros lares.


----------



## Pat (22 Oct 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Pues te dare otra noticia, aunque te vayas de la UE tienes que cobrarles el IVA, cada vez veo mas empresas de USA que te piden el nº de IVA y si no lo das te clavan el 21% adicional, en dolares.
> 
> Incluso he tenido un caso hace unas semanas en que tuve que reclamarles la devolucion del IVA porque en su formulario no habia opcion para poner el nº de IVA y sin embargo cuando me llego la factura de renovacion aparecio magicamente un 21% by the face, menos mal que tengo el intracomunitario y era algo para la empresa, les di el numero y rectificaron la factura a tiempo para hacer el pago.




Efectivamente Bruselas está intentado extender su mano a los bolsillos alrededor del globo, pero también hay un punto importante, si eres un empresa extra comunitario no tenías que cobrar el IVA hasta que vendáis una cantidad importante. Así, grandes empresas en el USA cobran/ingresan el IVA, las pequeñas no.

Por otro parte Bruselas está mirando quitar el mínimo a partir del cual se paga IVA en las importaciones (_sobre todo las Chinas_), creo que actualmente son 24€
Así, si tu tía de argentina te manda una camisa, a pagar IVA _(más los gastos de aduanas_) Vaya libre mercado….

Sera interesante ver cuánto puede costar cada mes montar un empresa fuera del EU para vender por internet en el EU. Para hacerlo bien no creo que sea muy barato.


----------



## economic43 (23 Oct 2015)

Hola, me han movido el hilo aquí que abrí hace un par de días. Estoy interesado en crear una cuenta en una sociedad offshore o paraíso fiscal. Sabéis de alguna web o alguna empresa que se encargue de gestionar este tipo de cuentas?

Gracias


----------



## euromelon (23 Oct 2015)

economic43 dijo:


> Hola, me han movido el hilo aquí que abrí hace un par de días. Estoy interesado en crear una cuenta en una sociedad offshore o paraíso fiscal. Sabéis de alguna web o alguna empresa que se encargue de gestionar este tipo de cuentas?
> 
> Gracias



cuanto estas dispuesto a pagar? y como sabemos que no eres de la GC?


----------



## economic43 (25 Oct 2015)

Qué es la GC? No entiendo. Sólo quiero saber las ventajas e informarme correctamente.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Oct 2015)

economic43 dijo:


> Qué es la GC? No entiendo. Sólo quiero saber las ventajas e informarme correctamente.




Gilipollas Capullo es un GC es una abreviatura usada en este foro. Tienes que adaptarte


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (25 Oct 2015)

economic43 dijo:


> Qué es la GC? No entiendo.



Un grupo de hip hop canadiense:

[youtube]zu0hsE0-EUw[/youtube]


----------



## euriborfree (25 Oct 2015)

economic43 dijo:


> Qué es la GC? No entiendo. Sólo quiero saber las ventajas e informarme correctamente.



el forero habla de la *G*uardia *C*ivil, como si invertir en el extranjero fuera delito


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (25 Oct 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> el forero habla de la *G*uardia *C*ivil, como si invertir en el extranjero fuera delito



Hacerlo sin decírselo a Montoro, sí. Y la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Europeas le parece muy bien -igual hasta terminan copiando el modelo otros soviets-. Lee la EU Pilot 5652/13/TAXU. Como España les ha dicho que "las multas de hacienda no serán indiscriminadas" (risas de fondo) y que "se estudiará caso por caso" (cerramos la transmisión unos minutos, que hasta uno de los presentadores se ha meado encima del ataque de risa), pues que le parece todo muy bien. Y que aunque empiecen a denunciarles con casos concretos, que le les informen pero que les va a parecer muy bien porque lo considerarán casos aislados (supongo que estarán faltos de papel higiénico, y por ello piden lo de las denuncias).

Meanwhile, en una república bananera que asesora a Cuba en cómo mejorar la capacidad cubana de control de su población local, un jubilado que cobra 800 euros al mes de pensión y tiene una renta acumulada -es decir, sumados todos sus bienes- de 320000 euros fruto de haber trabajado toda su vida fuera de España, se enfrenta a una multa proporcionadísima y no confiscatoria de 480000 euros (no, no me han bailado los ceros), por entregar tarde su declaración telemática.

Elena Francis, yo te invoco para que nos justifiques lo bueno que es todo esto, y lo cojonudos que sóis los que hacéis todo esto posible.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Oct 2015)

Clama al cielo. Si matas a alguien, a los 20 años está prescrito. 
Pero no declarar los bienes en el extranjero NO PRESCRIBE NUNCA. 

Estamos llegando a un nivel de acoso nunca visto en la historia. 

Me pregunto cuantos miles de millones han salido para siempre de España debido a esta política que convierte al Sherif de Nottinham en una hermana de la caridad.


----------



## economic43 (28 Oct 2015)

De acuerdo. Pero aún no habeis resuelto mi duda entonces jeje. Sabéis de empresas que sea de asesores fiscales y que recomendéis? Vi una que se llamaba Asema, pero no me terminó de convencer. ¿Alguna otra idea?


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2015)

economic43 dijo:


> De acuerdo. Pero aún no habeis resuelto mi duda entonces jeje. Sabéis de empresas que sea de asesores fiscales y que recomendéis? Vi una que se llamaba Asema, pero no me terminó de convencer. ¿Alguna otra idea?



para que alguien te pueda recomendar una es necesario que haya hecho esa gestion antes y precisamente esas personas no van a querer asomar la patita ;-)

Los que estamos en este hilo solo teorizamos y debatimos pero a la hora de la verdad no hay narices para dar el salto


----------



## Nefersen (28 Oct 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> para que alguien te pueda recomendar una es necesario que haya hecho esa gestion antes y precisamente esas personas no van a querer asomar la patita ;-)
> 
> Los que estamos en este hilo solo teorizamos y debatimos pero a la hora de la verdad no hay narices para dar el salto



Tal como está el tema, tienes que tomar la decisiòn de irte a residir a otro país, porque en otro caso, estás expuesto a las interpretaciones subjetivas del Sherif de Nottinham. 

Y cuando introduces ese factor a los costes, no siempre compensa. Si para ahorrarme 10 puntos en el IS o en el IRPF tengo que ir a residir a otro país, no compensa.

Cosa distinta es que sigan subiendo la presión... LLega un momento en que, incluso para pequeños capitales, puede ser la única salida.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tal como está el tema, tienes que tomar la decisiòn de irte a residir a otro país, porque en otro caso, estás expuesto a las interpretaciones subjetivas del Sherif de Nottinham.
> 
> Y cuando introduces ese factor a los costes, no siempre compensa. Si para ahorrarme 10 puntos en el IS o en el IRPF tengo que ir a residir a otro país, no compensa.
> 
> Cosa distinta es que sigan subiendo la presión... LLega un momento en que, incluso para pequeños capitales, puede ser la única salida.



yo ya tengo la maleta preparada, estoy esperando a que hacienda ponga por escrito que quieren que pague el 56% por los rendimientos de mi S.L., si a eso le sumamos que para "sacar" el dinero de la sociedad tendria que pagar otro 21% eleva la tributacion al 77%

Porque encima quieren que lo pague "yo" y no la sociedad lo que me obliga a hacer un pago de dividendo y tributar por el


----------



## Nefersen (28 Oct 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> yo ya tengo la maleta preparada, estoy esperando a que hacienda ponga por escrito que quieren que pague el 56% por los rendimientos de mi S.L., si a eso le sumamos que para "sacar" el dinero de la sociedad tendria que pagar otro 21% eleva la tributacion al 77%
> 
> Porque encima quieren que lo pague "yo" y no la sociedad lo que me obliga a hacer un pago de dividendo y tributar por el



Lo que describes no es posible. 
Si fueras como dices, al día siguiente se disolverían todas las sociedades, pues nadie tendría ningún interés en tributar con esas condiciones. Creo que hasta un inspector de Hacienda comprende que es absurdo. 

¿Tienes datos firmes que te induzcan a pensar que ése es el plan?

¿Qué pasaría en una sociedad de muchos socios? ¿Pagan por un dinero que no se reparte? Al día siguiente de esa norma, se disolverían las sociedades. 
Y si obligasen a un reparto obligado de los beneficios, descapitalizarían las sociedades. NO veo cómo pueden aplicar semejante disparate.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que describes no es posible.
> Si fueras como dices, al día siguiente se disolverían todas las sociedades, pues nadie tendría ningún interés en tributar con esas condiciones. Creo que hasta un inspector de Hacienda comprende que es absurdo.
> 
> ¿Tienes datos firmes que te induzcan a pensar que ése es el plan?
> ...



Que la inspectora ya lo dijo en la reunion a la que acudi y que se lo ha vuelto a decir por telefono a mi abogado.

Obviamente me voy a juicio de cabeza, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Pero esto mismo es lo que le han hecho a Juan Carlos Monedero (mas alla de temas ideologicos que no son de interes en el tema tributario), que le han hecho tributar por IRPF unos ingresos que estan en su sociedad, y claro, el tambien se va de cabeza a juicio, es practivamente el mismo caso con la diferencia de que en mi caso la actividad es mercantil y hacienda hace la "pirueta" de considerar que los servicios de telecomunicaciones son "servicios profesionales".

Hacienda inicio una campaña dirigida a profesionales en Agosto del año pasado (figura en uno de los documentos a los que se nos ha dado acceso) con la intencion de hacer tributar por IRPF a todo cristo


----------



## Nefersen (28 Oct 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Que la inspectora ya lo dijo en la reunion a la que acudi y que se lo ha vuelto a decir por telefono a mi abogado.



Pero aclárame esto porque me afecta directamente. 
¿Cómo es posible?

Me imagino que si tributas como actividades profesionales, entonces no declaras ese ingreso por la sociedad. Lo que no puede ser es que tributes por sociedades, y tras haber pagado, te computen esos ingresos como personales. Es absurdo. 

Yo entiendo que, en el caso Monedero, rehace la declaración, y tributa como ingresos personales en el IRPF, y no los declara en su I.S.

Pero es absurdo que los declare como I.S. y luego, los declare también como IRPF. 

Pongo el caso. Ingresa 100. Paga 25 por I.S. Luego paga 22 por dividendos. Luego paga 50 por IRPF. En total, ha pagado 97%. Esto no es posible.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero aclárame esto porque me afecta directamente.
> ¿Cómo es posible?
> 
> Me imagino que si tributas como actividades profesionales, entonces no declaras ese ingreso por la sociedad. Lo que no puede ser es que tributes por sociedades, y tras haber pagado, te computen esos ingresos como personales. Es absurdo.
> ...



te piden la diferencia entre lo pagado por I.S. y lo que hipoteticamente habria pagado de haberlo tributado por IRPF.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que no tiene ningun sentido, que es ilogico, que dicen que "simulo" hacer la actividad con una sociedad, mi propio abogado dice que no tiene ningun sentido, imagino que estaran buscando la manera de ponerlo por escrito porque no se sostiene de ninguna manera.

Pero a mi me situa en una situacion de no poder predecir mi propia fiscalidad y por tanto solo me deja la opcion de deslocalizarla.

Mi actividad no es profesional, esta categorizada bajo un epigrafe de Telecomunicaciones.


----------



## euromelon (28 Oct 2015)

Mucho mejor tener la sociedad en uk


----------



## Nefersen (28 Oct 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Mi actividad no es profesional, esta categorizada bajo un epigrafe de Telecomunicaciones.



NO tengo ni la menor duda de que tienes razón. Tampoco tengo la menor duda de que será lo que diga Hacienda, y tus derechos serán pisoteados. (Espero equivocarme, porque últimamente, los jueces están hasta los cojones de Hacienda y le están parando un poco). 

En ningún país del mundo se criminalizan las actividades profesionales realizadas a través de una sociedad. Para eso existe la diferenciación entre capital social y personal. Como sabemos, no puedes usar el dinero social para gastos personales, por lo que la fórmula se utiliza a fin de capitalizar la empresa y hacerla crecer. 

Mi recomendación es que, si te lo puedes permitir, te delocalices y mandes a esta mierda de país de chupópteros a la mierda. Igual si somos miles los que tomamos ese camino, se terminan por dar cuenta del desastre que están creando, cuando por I.S. se recaude 0% y el número de empresas en España caiga a niveles dramáticos.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2015 at 15:38 ----------




euromelon dijo:


> Mucho mejor tener la sociedad en uk




El problema no es tener la sociedad fuera, sino que desde que Montoro se inventó el 720, revisan esas sociedades que tengas en el exterior, y si no acreditas que la gestión de la sociedad se realiza fuera, consideran que debes tributar en España. 

Salvo que residas en el lugar donde tengas la sociedad -o que tengas un administrador local efectivo-, no puedes tener fuera una sociedad y residir en España.

Esto no supone inconveniente si eres un mero inversor, pero si tu caso es el de una sociedad unipersonal que gestionas directamente la empresa, estás en riesgo absoluto de ser procesado por la Inquisición Española.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> NO tengo ni la menor duda de que tienes razón. Tampoco tengo la menor duda de que será lo que diga Hacienda, y tus derechos serán pisoteados. (Espero equivocarme, porque últimamente, los jueces están hasta los cojones de Hacienda y le están parando un poco).
> 
> En ningún país del mundo se criminalizan las actividades profesionales realizadas a través de una sociedad. Para eso existe la diferenciación entre capital social y personal. Como sabemos, no puedes usar el dinero social para gastos personales, por lo que la fórmula se utiliza a fin de capitalizar la empresa y hacerla crecer.
> 
> ...



Con la sociedades para actividades profesionales hay un tema adicional.

Desde el 1 de Enero de 2015 se considera valido, declarar actividades profesionales con una sociedad limitada, hay una nueva ley al respecto.

Y a finales de diciembre de 2014 salio una sentencia del tribunal superior de justicia de Murcia aclarando su validez, dando validez asi al periodo anterior a la publicacion de la anterior ley.

Parece que legislador y judicatura se han puesto de acuerdo en su validez antes y despues del 2015 y ahora hacienda esta persiguiendolo.

Inseguridad juridica everywhere


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (28 Oct 2015)

Aunque nos hayan vendido la idea de UK, que no cuesta nada abrir una sociedad, que tributan menos, etc, UK no es buen sitio para tener una sociedad salvo las islas con mucha pasta. 

Teniendo la sociedad en UK te sometes a una legislación distinta, la Common Law, que seguramente no conozcas. 

Sigues teniendo que presentar cuentas y tienes que cumplir con las obligaciones que requieren las leyes de UK. 

UK sigue estando dentro de la UE. Hacienda puede tener toda la información sobre ti que quiera.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Oct 2015)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Aunque nos hayan vendido la idea de UK, que no cuesta nada abrir una sociedad, que tributan menos, etc, UK no es buen sitio para tener una sociedad salvo las islas con mucha pasta.
> 
> Teniendo la sociedad en UK te sometes a una legislación distinta, la Common Law, que seguramente no conozcas.
> 
> ...



Hacienda tiene información de ti estés donde quiera que estés, puesto que estás obligado a declarar toda cuenta de la que seas titular, aunque sea una cuenta de una sociedad. Y si no declaras, las multas pueden llegar al 150% de la cantidad no declarada. O sea, si tienes 100.000 euros sin declarar, te pueden pedir 150.000, aún sin que haya el menor desfalco, simplemente por tener esa cantidad sin declarar. Y por cada error que cometas, 3000 euros. Esta obligaciòn NO PRESCRIBE JAMÁS. 

Es todo tan abusivo que ya está denunciado ante la comisión, pero ya sabemos que si se trata de trincar, todos se dan la razón entre ellos. Muy pronto toda Europa será un infierno fiscal convertido en cárcel. 

Puedes argumentar que informar no implica pagar impuestos... Pero lo cierto es que si declaras la existencia de una sociedad fuera, ya empiezan a ver cómo retorcer las cosas para decir que la administras desde España. Y aún teniendo un administrador local, pueden argumentar que es un "hombre de paja". Si deciden ir a por ti, pueden hacerlo. Para la Hacienda española no hay más ley que su opinión. Ellos te acusan, y tú, defiéndete si puedes (y tienes dinero para ello).

La única manera de librarte de este infierno es residir en otro país y mandar a Montoro a la mierda, a lo Julio Iglesias. Y aún así, puede que te estén vigilando a ver si pasas más días en España de lo que dice la ley, como le hacen a Tita Thissen.


----------



## Enterao (29 Oct 2015)

evidentemente lo de tener una sociedad de 1 es un poco absurdo ya por la etimologia .pero eso de restringirlo en servicios profesionales es otra chapuza..

---------- Post added 28-oct-2015 at 19:26 ----------




SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Aunque nos hayan vendido la idea de UK, que no cuesta nada abrir una sociedad, que tributan menos, etc, UK no es buen sitio para tener una sociedad salvo las islas con mucha pasta.
> 
> Teniendo la sociedad en UK te sometes a una legislación distinta, la Common Law, que seguramente no conozcas.
> 
> ...




la de las peliculas...:XX:


----------



## euriborfree (29 Oct 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> evidentemente lo de tener una sociedad de 1 es un poco absurdo ya por la etimologia .pero eso de restringirlo en servicios profesionales es otra chapuza..



No, lo de los servicios profesionales lo has entendido mal.
 
a hacienda no le gusta nada que los profesionales (abogados, arquitectos, etc) facturen sus servicios con una S.L. y se puso a tocar las narices a estos gremios interpretando a su bola que "debian" declarar por IRPF, que las S.L. era solo para actividades mercantiles.

Lo que se ha hecho ahora es decir que los profesionales tambien pueden usar sociedades.

Y una sociedad de 1 solo socio te permite tener la misma estructura que tus competidores sin casarte con nadie, tambien te permite el dia de mañana vender la empresa cosa que no es tan facil como autonomo, que no tienes separacion entre los activos de la empresa y los propios.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (29 Oct 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hacienda *tiene información de ti estés donde quiera que estés*, puesto que estás obligado a declarar toda cuenta de la que seas titular, aunque sea una cuenta de una sociedad.



Estarás obligado porque lo dice la hacienda de una república bananera pero no tienes por qué hacerlo si no quieres. 

Pones una sociedad con una cuenta de banco en algún sitio opaco como HK y la sociedad no tiene porque ser tuya, a tu nombre y seña. De hecho no lo es. Demostrar que lo es, es imposible, si no en España no habría tropecientas mil empresas con sede offshore. 

En este hilo no se está hablando de los account managers ni de los temas sobre como se manejan las offshore. Se está diciendo que no puedes hacer nada. Que tienes que declar lo tuyo y lo de tu empresa como si tú fueras la empresa. 

Para eso que quiten la chincheta y nos ahorramos 20 páginas de hilo. 



Enterao dijo:


> la de las peliculas...:XX:



Efectivamente, a mi me tocó tener que estudiarla en la uni, por eso aviso. Es un sistema que no se basa en el código civil. La aplicación, las multas y penas que te meten son más duras que aquí.


----------



## albertohuete (29 Oct 2015)

economic43 dijo:


> De acuerdo. Pero aún no habeis resuelto mi duda entonces jeje. Sabéis de empresas que sea de asesores fiscales y que recomendéis? Vi una que se llamaba Asema, pero no me terminó de convencer. ¿Alguna otra idea?



Ha varias empresas a nivel nacional que son asesores fiscales y tratan temas como el que dices. Una de ellas es la que has comentado, otra es Foster Swiss. Prueba a ver y ya me dices.


----------



## Nefersen (29 Oct 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> evidentemente lo de tener una sociedad de 1 es un poco absurdo ya por la etimologia .



En absoluto. Una sociedad es una persona jurídica distinta. De esta forma, se separa entre el capital social y el personal. En otro caso, el empresario responde con su patrimonio personal de cualquier negocio que emprenda.

El capital de una sociedad NO ES de su administrador. Para retirarlo, debe pagar impuestos. Y es un capital dedicado a la empresa, no a sus asuntos privados. Esto permite la capitalización de las empresas. 

Por otro lado, una sociedad permite vender una parte del negocio en el futuro, lo que no es posible como autónomo.

La sociedad unipersonal es una fórmula aceptada en todos los países civilizados del mundo -incluso en España, hasta la llegada del comunista Montoro.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2015 at 13:14 ----------




SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Estarás obligado porque lo dice la hacienda de una república bananera pero no tienes por qué hacerlo si no quieres.
> 
> Pones una sociedad con una cuenta de banco en algún sitio opaco como HK y la sociedad no tiene porque ser tuya, a tu nombre y seña. De hecho no lo es. Demostrar que lo es, es imposible, si no en España no habría tropecientas mil empresas con sede offshore. .



Tienes razón, pero esa estructura opaca para mí tiene un problema. 

Si montas una sociedad en HK con un administrador nominal distinto de ti, ¿a qué jurisdicción recurres si este administrador te roba el dinero? 

Si tienes una cuenta que manejas tú, aunque pertenezca a una sociedad que nominalmente no es tuya, estás en la obligación de declararla en el 720. Así que te verías forzado -para evitar esta obligación- a tener, no sólo un administrador nominal diferente, sino a que la cuenta estuviera a nombre de un testaferro. ¿Qué seguridad tendrías de que esos testaferros no te desplumen, sabiendo que no puedes denunciarlos?


Por otro lado, la legislación está avanzando a pasos agigantados para imponer el intercambio de datos. ¿Por cuanto tiempo se mantendrá el secreto bancario? ¿Qué pasa si en un momento dado, HK firma un acuerdo para revelar los datos? Panamá ya entrega datos a España, por ejemplo. 

Finalmente, para poder retirar el dinero de España, necesitas indicar por qué lo haces y a dónde va. De esa manera, pueden trazar su destino, aunque sea a una sociedad que nominalmente no es tuya. 

Ahí tienes los casos de Pujol y Rato, con bastantes conocimientos y contactos financieros. Y a pesar de ello, se imputa al "testaferro" de la sociedad, y se procesa al "defraudador". 

Mientras estés legalmente sujeto a la legislación de la república bananera de España, puedes evitar de facto declarar tus bienes en el extranjero, pero sigue habiendo una espada de Damocles sobre tu cabeza, si por cualquier razón deciden ir a por ti. 

Por eso, yo sólo veo una forma verdaderamente segura de poder tributar fuera, y es residir fuera, de forma que no estás obligado por ninguna de las normas de la Inquisición Española. 

Fíjate que hasta gente con muy buenos asesores como Miguel Bosé o Julio Iglesias, no se arriesgan a residir en España y tributar con sus empresas en República Dominicana o Panamá. Se han ido a residir físicamente allí, después de ver cómo han crucificado a la Caballé y a la Ana Torroja.


----------



## economic43 (3 Nov 2015)

albertohuete dijo:


> Ha varias empresas a nivel nacional que son asesores fiscales y tratan temas como el que dices. Una de ellas es la que has comentado, otra es Foster Swiss. Prueba a ver y ya me dices.



Muchas gracias por la recomendación. La verdad que he estado hablando con ellos y me han resuelto todas las dudas que tenía, y ya están realizando las operaciones para abrirme una cuenta bancaria. 

Si alguien está interesado, recomiendo que contacten con Foster Swiss que son expertos en asesoramiento fiscal internacional.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Avanza (3 Nov 2015)

Según tengo entendido en una sociedad offshore puedes ser sin problema el administrador pues en la mayoría de paises offshore este puesto también es oculto ante todos. Otra cosa es que para mayor grado de opacidad exista la posibilidad de contratar este tipo de tesfaferros.

Por otro lado,como bien dicen arriba si tu tienes un dinero que hacienda desconoce y lo tienes en un paraíso fiscal o lo comunicas tu o no se entera salvo casos excepcionales.

También pueden haber filtraciones en este sector como paso en Suiza y algún gestor que otro...


----------



## EFO (6 Nov 2015)

Buenas a todos. Muy interesante el tema. Soy nuevo en el foro y se me ocurre la siguiente situación:

Un negocio on-line (servicios) en el cuál se prevé hacer el 80% de la facturación en 8 meses desde su creación.

¿Sería viable lo siguiente?
1 – Irme de España a otro país con menos impuestos, digamos EEUU o Irlanda.
2 – Montar la empresa allí.
3 – Residir allí 4 meses seguidos, volver a España 4 meses e irme de nuevo otros 4 meses (residencia fuera total: 8 meses).
4 – Tributar lo correspondientes de Impuesto de Sociedades y Reparto de Dividendos a los socios (100% yo) en ese país.

Hasta aquí me surgen las siguientes dudas:
Esto sería legal legal, ¿no?
¿Tengo que comunicar a Hacienda española que me voy a residir a otro país? ¿Cómo?
Supongo que no tengo que declarar nada en España, ¿no?

Después de eso, mi hermano crea otra empresa en España que compra la mía (la creada en el otro país).
Liquido la empresa del otro país.
Me vuelvo a España a residir “para siempre” y me hago una transferencia bancaria a mi cuenta personal en España de todo lo ganado.

Dudas:
¿Ese país puede cobrarme algo por llevarme a España el dinero ganado y por el que ya he tributado?
¿Me puede cobrar algo España por traer ese dinero? 

Mi hermano sigue en España con el resto del negocio de la empresa y tributa normalmente aquí (ya solo del 20% del negocio total).

¿Cómo lo veis?
¿ Qué país del primer mundo recomendáis para irme?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## paulati (9 Nov 2015)

economic43 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la recomendación. La verdad que he estado hablando con ellos y me han resuelto todas las dudas que tenía, y ya están realizando las operaciones para abrirme una cuenta bancaria.
> 
> Si alguien está interesado, recomiendo que contacten con Foster Swiss que son expertos en asesoramiento fiscal internacional.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Hola!! Solo me he registrado para dar mi opinión también acerca de las sociedades offshore. Un buen uso de éstas, sin duda, supone muchas ventajas fiscales que son legales en España. Hace tiempo que quiero me gustaría abrir un negocio en un paraíso fiscal, y por tu comentario creo que hablaré con los de Foster Swiss a ver si son tan buenos como dices. Ya os contaré que tal.


----------



## Jon Vilnius (27 Ene 2016)

*Sociedades limitadas en Lituania y en Estonia*

Llevo viviendo desde hace una temporada en los Bálticos.

Si alguien está interesado en sociedades limitadas totalmente operativas, dentro de la Unión Europea (Estonia y Lituania son estados miembros de la UE y parte del espacio Schengen), con banca por internet de última generación (en inglés), con o sin número de IVA y con costos de mantenimiento y gestión muy bajos, se puede poner en contacto conmigo.

En Lituania el impuesto de sociedades es del 5% para empresas con ingresos menores de 280000 euros y del 15% para empresas con ingresos por encima de esa cantidad; los gastos deducibles son prácticamente ilimitados (haciéndolo bien), siempre que se puedan relacionar de alguna forma con el negocio.

En Estonia el impuesto de sociedades es del 0% para beneficios no distribuidos; el impuesto sobre beneficios distribuidos es del 20%.


----------



## Olduvai (19 Feb 2016)




----------



## Visilleras (23 Feb 2016)

Joder, este hilo es oro puro, y yo sin enterarme...


----------



## Tsman (23 Mar 2016)

Intente contactar con los de Foster y pelín impresentables en mi opinión, envié un correo y me respondieron con datos contacto a los 3 días, llame estaban muy ocupados por supuesto, dejé recado y el silencio por respuesta.

Mi experiencia negativa.


----------



## raultaboraz (25 Mar 2016)

Jon Vilnius dijo:


> Llevo viviendo desde hace una temporada en los Bálticos.
> 
> Si alguien está interesado en sociedades limitadas totalmente operativas, dentro de la Unión Europea (Estonia y Lituania son estados miembros de la UE y parte del espacio Schengen), con banca por internet de última generación (en inglés), con o sin número de IVA y con costos de mantenimiento y gestión muy bajos, se puede poner en contacto conmigo.
> 
> ...



perece super interesante lo que comentas, está claro que las condiciones muy atractivas, pero encajará aquí en España? Por lo que se ha dicho en el hilo, no vale... Podrías ampliar algo más de información? Algún ejemplo o caso práctico? Gracias


----------



## Palancachacho (13 Abr 2016)

*Negativo*

Mientras existan este tipo de sociedad existirá un desequilibrio permanente.


----------



## ransomraff (25 May 2016)

¿¿alguien sabe algo sobre como se vendería en amazon desde una empresa de hong kong u otro sitio de baja tributación???


Podría llamar a amazon, pero me van a mandar a la mierda tras pedirme los datos y paso de que me "fichen".


PD. es para un trabajo del instituto y tal


----------



## blade666 (7 Ago 2016)

raultaboraz dijo:


> perece super interesante lo que comentas, está claro que las condiciones muy atractivas, pero encajará aquí en España? Por lo que se ha dicho en el hilo, no vale... Podrías ampliar algo más de información? Algún ejemplo o caso práctico? Gracias



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es contactar a Solvit para tu caso concreto: SOLVIT - welcome screen - European Commission


----------



## dalloway (4 Sep 2016)

Estoy ahora mismo en HK. 

Cuando te cuentan bien la historia, tan tranquilos, y es todo tan razonable y funciona y...

Entonces piensas: tal vez no es que esto sea un paraíso, sino que aquello es un infierno. (O un poco y un poco).

Y no me refiero a la tributación únicamente. Esa es la parte trivial. 

La facilidad para hacer las cosas, los trámites simples, estructurados, rápidos, los empleados de bancos con vocación de servicio, explicándote sin vueltas las cosas, el interés de los funcionarios para que formes parte de su sistema, siempre con una sonrisa y con datos, respuestas... 

En fin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Sep 2016)

Pregunta:

¿Qué paraísos van a quedar después de que se ponga en funcionamiento el tratado de intercambio automático de información fiscal entre estados (entra en vigor en unos 50 países en enero de 2017 y en otros alrededor de 50 en enero de 2018).


----------



## Nefersen (6 Sep 2016)

El intercambio de información no implica la competencia fiscal entre territorios. Sólo es una medida que complica la vida al secreto bancario. Y digo que la complica, pero no la imposibilita, pues mientras sea posible articular una red de testaferros, la información suministrada no garantiza nada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Sep 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Muy pocos:
> 
> Panama and Cook Islands agree to AEOI by 2018 | STEP
> 
> ...



¿Y qué tal anda Bahrein económicamente (deuda externa) a la hora de poder mantener una cierta autonomía frente a las embestidas que va a recibir por parte del imperio (EEUU) para obligarle a pasar por el aro?


----------



## euromelon (6 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y qué tal anda Bahrein económicamente (deuda externa) a la hora de poder mantener una cierta autonomía frente a las embestidas que va a recibir por parte del imperio (EEUU) para obligarle a pasar por el aro?



Vete a residir a un paraiso fiscal y se acabo 

Pd hay ciertos paises que aunque firmen me rio yo dr que lo cumplan y no no dire cuales

Pd2 hola montoro hdlgp


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (6 Sep 2016)

euromelon dijo:


> Vete a residir a un paraiso fiscal y se acabo
> 
> Pd hay ciertos paises que aunque firmen me rio yo dr que lo cumplan y no no dire cuales
> 
> Pd2 hola montoro hdlgp



hong kong, por ejemplo uno de ellos.


----------



## Kennedy (7 Sep 2016)

El mayor paraíso fiscal se llama Estados Unidos - La Vanguardia - 30/05/2016


----------



## bgapmi (8 Sep 2016)

Hola,

estoy dándole vueltas a la idea de montar una empresa en HK (basicamente por el bajo coste que tiene de mantenimiento anual y la sencillez), para comprar material en china y venderlo en españa y sudamérica.

El tema sería el cliente (español, brasileño, mexicano, ...) compra a la empresa en HK y esta compra a la china que le manda los productos al cliente final.

Se haría todo legal, con el correspondiente pago de aduanas al llegar al pais de destino, etc. Pues serían pedidos 'grandes', no se trata de vender al por menor.

Bien, mi duda es si siendo Español, hacienda Española te puede poner alguna traba o sanción por operar así; pues claro, también podría montar la empresa en España, y pero lo que me para entre otras cosas, es que aunque haga 3 operaciones al año, tendría que estar cada dos por tres presentando balances, Ivas, etc, etc, etc.

EL dinero que se genere de estas operaciones, lo traería a España de la forma legal mas ventajosa, ya sea como un dividendo u otra.

No se si haciendo las cosas así hacienda me puede poner trabas o sancionar de alguna forma. Al final el cliente final paga el iva de lo que compra, y yo si tuviera beneficios los declararía al transferir el dinero aquí.

gracias


----------



## especialista (8 Sep 2016)

Inglaterra con el brexit puede ser un buen sitio. Vuelas con 10k paveles, abres una cuenta alli con tarjeta.

Teletrabajas en plan freelan con empresa de usa y que te paguen en Uk o bien te pagan por paypal y transfieres a uk, luego ya es cuestion de sacar pasta de los cajeros aqui, aunque cobren comision siempre es menos que hacienda.

Lo suyo es gastarlo todo y tener poco dinero en esas cuentas, asi si te pillasen no pueden sacarte dinero!!

Son ideas que se le ocurren a un amigo. Hay que matar al leviatan por inanicion , no hay otra forma dice el, yo no se nada.


----------



## bgapmi (9 Sep 2016)

Buenos días,

una cosa que no he dicho, es que soy autónomo, tengo un pequeño comercio al por menor y tributo en módulos.

Al no poder operar en módulos con este tipo de negocio que comenté me surgió la idea de montar una empresa en HK.




bgapmi dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> estoy dándole vueltas a la idea de montar una empresa en HK (basicamente por el bajo coste que tiene de mantenimiento anual y la sencillez), para comprar material en china y venderlo en españa y sudamérica.
> 
> ...


----------



## bgapmi (13 Sep 2016)

up, gracias!


----------



## Barruno (25 Sep 2016)

bgapmi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> una cosa que no he dicho, es que soy autónomo, tengo un pequeño comercio al por menor y tributo en módulos.
> 
> Al no poder operar en módulos con este tipo de negocio que comenté me surgió la idea de montar una empresa en HK.



Quieres estafar (más) a hacienda por que tu actividad no está encuadrada en la estafa mayor del reino llamada módulos.
Empezamos bien.


----------



## bgapmi (26 Sep 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> Quieres estafar (más) a hacienda por que tu actividad no está encuadrada en la estafa mayor del reino llamada módulos.
> Empezamos bien.



¿alguien que sepa del tema?
gracias


----------



## Kennedy (27 Sep 2016)

Un 'doble irlandés con sándwich holandés' - El Economista


----------



## Barruno (28 Sep 2016)

bgapmi dijo:


> ¿alguien que sepa del tema?
> gracias



Hacerlo BIEN vale una pasta... empezando por pagar un buffete de abogados (españoles y de distintos paises) que te defiendan en caso de. Aun así, hacienda puede fijarse en tí de manera aleatoria y joderte vivo (de no levantar cabeza en tu puta vida.
Si no tienes pasta.... hacerlo es un suicidio.

Muchas peliculas ve la gente....

escribiendo desde un zapatófono desde un lugar, seguro.


----------



## bgapmi (29 Sep 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> Aun así, hacienda puede fijarse en tí de manera aleatoria y joderte vivo (de no levantar cabeza en tu puta vida.



¿Hay alguien que sepa del tema, y sepa de lo que habla y que no hable por hablar?


----------



## Barruno (29 Sep 2016)

bgapmi dijo:


> ¿Hay alguien que sepa del tema, y sepa de lo que habla y que no hable por hablar?



no me hagas caso.. mejor piensa que soy un charlatan... monta una offshore y diviertete...


----------



## bgapmi (30 Sep 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿En qué te fundamentas para afirmar que el forero "habla por hablar"? Desde mi punto de vista, tiene razón en TODO lo que dice. Además, es algo que se ha dicho en estos foros innumerables ocasiones, y se ha discutido y analizado de todas las maneras, llegando siempre a la misma conclusión: o manejas mucho dinero y merece la pena montar una infraestructura en la jurisdicción offshore (oficinas, empleados, etc.), o la única forma de hacerlo legalmente es irte a vivir a la misma.
> 
> Si no es así, tu domicilio fiscal está en España o donde vivas, porque en ese sitio es donde está ubicada la gestión efectiva de cualquier actividad económica, independientemente del lugar en el que esté incorporada la sociedad mercantil (o equivalente). Por lo tanto, estás sometido al fisco español y a las leyes españolas. Y si a Hacienda le da por investigarte, ya sea de forma arbitraria o por chivatazo de algún competidor, cliente insatisfecho o por cualquier razón, te va a ser casi imposible justificar cualquier ingreso mínimamente relevante.
> 
> Por favor, busca en los foros sobre el tema porque hay información abundante, antes de desprestigiar las palabras de los demás foreros que tratan de ayudarte de forma desinteresada.



Hola,

gracias por argumentar lo que indicas.

una aclaración, hablas de no poder justificar ingresos; yo expuse claramente que no iba a traer dinero a España sin justificar, la empresa irá haciendo negocios (no todos los haré yo, sino que tengo socios fuera que también operarán), y el beneficio se mantendrá en la cuenta de la empresa.

Cuando quiera recuperar ese dinero, ya será a través de dividendos o a través de facturación a través de una empresa en España, todo ello de la forma legal correspondiente.

No voy a hacer transferencias alegremente entre el banco en HK y un banco Español.

¿De esta forma que problema puedo tener?

saludos


----------



## bgapmi (30 Sep 2016)

Gracias por tu amplia respuesta.

Por lo que indicas y sin ser experto, entiendo que el único impuesto que no estaría pagando serían los beneficios, pues al ser una venta internacional esta exenta de iva, si la empresa fuera Española hubiera tenido que pagar un iva par alas ventas nacionales, pero también lo habría cobrado de mis clientes; al fin y al cabo el IVA lo pagaron los clientes en la aduana al importar el material.

Entiendo pues uqe solamente he dejado de pagar por los beneficios, pero estaré pagando cuando traiga el dinero por una via u otra, no es así?

Al final una reflexión:

Hacienda pone pegas a gente como yo, que tiene una idea de negocio, que montada así es viable, y que montada en España es inviable.

SI no lo hago yo, lo hará un chino, un argentino o un ruso. Será que hacienda prefiere que lo hagan ellos a que lo haga yo, y que esos dividendos vayan a otros países en lugar de venir a España.

Luego nos extrañamos de que España sea un país de camareros y funcionarios.

gracias



cusbe11 dijo:


> Cuando hablo de "justificar ingresos", no me refiero a que no puedas demostrar su origen legal, hablo de justificar que hayas tenido ingresos por los que has pagado los impuestos que debías, como debías y en el momento (ejercicio fiscal) debido.
> 
> Sin ser ningún experto, lo que propones es, básicamente, constituir una sociedad mercantil en el extranjero, en un territorio de baja o nula tributación, para diferir el pago de impuestos donde te corresponde, que es en España, porque (entiendo) es ahí donde se encuentra la gestión efectiva de la empresa y, por lo tanto, donde se encuentra el domicilio fiscal de la misma. Recordemos: el domicilio fiscal está en la jurisdicción en la que se lleva a cabo la dirección efectiva, no en la jurisdicción donde se incorpora. A ojos de la AEAT, esa sociedad que tú abres en Hong Kong es fiscalmente española, y debe pagar impuestos según la legislación española.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (30 Sep 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Y ten siempre en consideración que, ante Hacienda, eres culpable mientras no puedas demostrar lo contrario.



Y aunque demuestres lo contrario les da igual. Si el inspector no llega a objetivos para cobrar primas, te calza igual y no se va a preocupar. Los inspectores "buenos", se consideran el juez Dredd. Los "malos", saben directamente que no dejan de ser sicarios de Montoro. Ambos van a actuar igual, despreciando la ley cuando les convenga para conseguir sus primas por objetivos -más de 60000e anuales-, sabedores de que el aparato del estado les protege.

Ahora, el que quiera jugar contra ellos sin "padrino" en política, o sin trabajar en los grandes sectores de especial protección por el estado español -ladrillo, cubatas, putas y farlopa-, que vea lo que hace.



bgapmi dijo:


> Por lo que indicas y sin ser experto, entiendo que el único impuesto que no estaría pagando serían los beneficios,



Sigues sin entender. Lo importante no es lo que creas que debes pagar, o lo que realmente hayas pagado.

Lo que importa es que el inspector tiene que llegar a objetivos para ganar su suculenta prima. Y si le das "chicha" dónde morder, se va a ir a por tí, especialmente cuando huela sangre, y que estás jugando en una liga en la que no tienes ni recursos, ni contactos, para jugar.



bgapmi dijo:


> Hacienda pone pegas a gente como yo, que tiene una idea de negocio, que montada así es viable, y que montada en España es inviable.



El estado quiere pocas empresas grandes. Eso me lo ha dicho a mi un político importante en la cara. Y de los sociatas; los peperos en eso son peores aún. El político siente animadversión natural contra el pequeño empresario, el autónomo y el emprendedor: no tiene recursos para pagar las suculentas mordidas, y es independiente de las redes clientelares de control. La legislación está pensada para aplastar al pequeño, y mimar al grande que paga peaje.

Al inspector todo eso le da igual. Le ponen unos objetivos -sacar X euros a médicos, sacar Y euros a ingenieros, y cosas de esas-, y que se las apañe si quiere las primas. Si está en una plaza con suficiente actividad económica en tu sector, puedes esperar una inspección más o menos limpia. Te pueden aplicar la "doctrina Montoro", o cualquiera de los criterios de extorsión y saqueo que se hayan puesto de moda ese año, pero lo demás les da igual. Pero como en tu zona haya poca actividad económica en tu sector, como huelan sangre las pirañas te van a parecer pacíficos rumiantes.




bgapmi dijo:


> SI no lo hago yo, lo hará un chino, un argentino o un ruso. Será que hacienda prefiere que lo hagan ellos a que lo haga yo, y que esos dividendos vayan a otros países en lugar de venir a España.
> 
> Luego nos extrañamos de que España sea un país de camareros y funcionarios.



Es que el estado quiere que España sea un país de albañiles, putas, camareros, camellos y funcionarios. Con una abundante clase mantenida por redes clientelares, pasa asegurar que el rebaño no pace fuera de dónde debe.

No eres consciente hasta qué punto a los políticos les da igual lo que cuentas. Innovar en España es (a) un mecanismo para que solicites el pago adelantado de la prestación por desempleo, y el estado pueda extorsionarte ese dinero con impuestos, tasas creativas, y SS de autónomo, (b) un mecanismo para colocar a segundos y terceros hijos, que no te han entrado en política, con buena financiación de cajas o de empresas amigas.

Y aún no te he contado lo que te pasa en España si contratas gente. Pero hay cosas que dado el nivel de adoctrinamiento progre, no tiene sentido contarlas. Necesitarás vivirlas.

Si quieres innovar, déjate de gilipolleces. Toma un avión y vete a un país dónde el estado no te maltrate. Este es el mejor consejo que te puedo dar, y es el que doy en las conferencias de emprendimiento a aquellos que creen en la idiotez de emprender en España. El consejo luego me lo terminan agradeciendo por correo, o cuando me los encuentro, me dicen que no me hicieron caso porque creían que era un catastrofista, y me cuentan como el estado les ha jodido vivo desde que cometieron el error de darse de alta en autónomos o, peor aún, montar una empresa.


----------



## bgapmi (30 Sep 2016)

Hola,

gracias por tu respuesta, en cuanto al IVA no habría fraude a nivel cuantitativo.

Si yo empresa en HK, vendo a un español una mercancía por importe de 100€, al llegar esta a españa el español pagará 21€ de iva a la aduana. Si luego lo vende a 1000€ recibirá 210€ de iva, y tendrá que liquidar con hacienda por un importe de 189€, en total hacienda ha recaudado 21+189= 210€

Si yo, empresa Española, compro a china por 100€ pagaré en la aduana 21€, lo vendo a un español por importe de 200€ recibiré 42€ de IVA, y liquidaré con hacienda por 21€. El Español lo vende por 1000€ y cobra 210€ de IVA, y liquidará con hacienda 168€. Hacienda acabará percibiendo 21+21+168 = 210€.

Otro tema será que a hacienda no le vayan bien los plazos y formas, pero hablando puramente en € hacienda habrá recaudado lo mismo.



cusbe11 dijo:


> A ver, si en caso de que la empresa fuera española ésta tuviera que facturar con IVA a los clientes (por ejemplo, debido a que éstos son españoles), entonces Hacienda te reclamará el IVA que no recaudes con tu empresa de Hong Kong, porque de cara a Hacienda, esa empresa es fiscalmente española. Por lo tanto, estás obligado a facturar con IVA, porque debes recaudar dicho impuesto. Lo que tus clientes puedan o no pagar es indiferente. Si tú facturas 100, tienes que recaudar 21 para Hacienda. Y si tu empresa tiene beneficios, es muy difícil (y sospechoso) que eso se compense con el IVA soportado.
> 
> Pero es que además de eso, pues no estarías pagando Impuesto de Sociedades, y el IRPF lo estarías retrasando a cuando a ti te convenga. Es decir, estarías defraudando varios impuestos. Eso por no hablar de las liquidaciones trimestrales, las declaraciones informativas... Y todo esto sólo si nos centramos en Hacienda. Porque también tienes obligaciones de cara a la Seguridad Social, y probablemente de acuerdo a otras leyes como la LSSI o la LOPD.
> 
> ...


----------



## especialista (30 Sep 2016)

Si vas a pagar multa igual? , ya puestos hazlo todo ilegal.

Cuenta en uk, la gente que te pague alli y tu aqui sacas dinero con tarjeta del cajero y lo gastas o a balconchon, el tema es que no haya transferencias desde una cuenta uk a una española a tu nombre. Y si el dinero que sacas lo tienes en tu casa o una caja de seguridad , hacienda no se entera.

No hagas una puta factura claro esta.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (30 Sep 2016)

especialista dijo:


> Si vas a pagar multa igual? , ya puestos hazlo todo ilegal.



Ese es el problema del infecto estercolero en el que los sicarios del estado están convirtiendo al país.

Está llegando a un punto que te van a joder igual cumplas o no cumplas la ley; por lo que salvo estar satisfecho con uno mismo -aunque tengas la sensación de ser el tonto en la partida de poker-, los que somos ciudadanos honrados no tenemos incentivos para seguir siéndolos, y si para comenzar a trabajar en B; y dejar de tener problema con los sicarios de Montoro. Es más difícil que te pillen trabajando en B de lo que es trabajar en A y que te casquen una multa por reinterpretaciones creativas de las respuestas vinculantes; y al tener más riesgo de multa por trabajar en A que en B, le sumas que encima ganas menos pasta y cobras más caro a los clientes.


----------



## bgapmi (30 Sep 2016)

irbis dijo:


> Ese es el problema del infecto estercolero en el que los sicarios del estado están convirtiendo al país.
> 
> Está llegando a un punto que te van a joder igual cumplas o no cumplas la ley; por lo que salvo estar satisfecho con uno mismo -aunque tengas la sensación de ser el tonto en la partida de poker-, los que somos ciudadanos honrados no tenemos incentivos para seguir siéndolos, y si para comenzar a trabajar en B; y dejar de tener problema con los sicarios de Montoro. Es más difícil que te pillen trabajando en B de lo que es trabajar en A y que te casquen una multa por reinterpretaciones creativas de las respuestas vinculantes; y al tener más riesgo de multa por trabajar en A que en B, le sumas que encima ganas menos pasta y cobras más caro a los clientes.



Mi idea no es defraudar, mi idea es poder emprender, puesto que en España mi proyecto no sería viable por los altos costes.

Al final, resulta que a hacienda le parece mejor que venga un Chino, haga lo que quiero hacer yo y deje el dinero en HK, y españa solo verá como el dinero sale del país; a que venga un Español, y se traiga a España un dinero en modo de dividendos por el que pagará su % correspondiente.

Así le va a este país, que la gente preparada no hace más que irse fuera, y los que quedan no saben hacer más que montar bares y tiendas de cigarrillos electrónicos :S.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (30 Sep 2016)

bgapmi dijo:


> Mi idea no es defraudar, mi idea es poder emprender, puesto que en España mi proyecto no sería viable por los altos costes.
> 
> Al final, resulta que a hacienda le parece mejor que venga un Chino, haga lo que quiero hacer y deje el dinero en HK y españa solo vea como el dinero sale del país, a que venga un Español, y se traiga a España un dinero en modo de dividendos por el que pagará su % correspondiente.



Sí, le parece mejor. Si tienes una buena idea, la mejor inversión que vas a hacer es el billete para huir de España.



bgapmi dijo:


> Así le va a este país, que la gente preparada no hace más que irse fuera, y los que quedan no saben hacer más que montar bares y tiendas de cigarrillos electrónicos :S.



Gran ejemplo. El negocio de los cigarrillos electrónicos se lo "cargó" el estado. Ganaba dinero quien no tenía que ganarlo. Infórmate. Eso, los drones o la fotovoltaica son buenos ejemplos de porqué emprender en España es una locura. Si te va mal, te van a coser a impuestos y multas. Si te va bien, te van a coser a impuestos y multas, y además terminarán modificando las regulaciones para asegurarse que vuelvas al redil. El "ascensor social" entre clases en España funcionaba mejor en la edad media que ahora, y el dinero viejo no siente simpatía con el dinero joven, especialmente cuando está ganado con trabajo duro y no con mordidas.


----------



## jearguz (4 Oct 2016)

Hola!

Estoy creando una empresa y necesito realizar un estudio de mercado.

¿Podríais contestar a esta encuesta? Es muy rápida!

Planificación de evento - Matrimonio

Me ayudaríais mucho.


----------



## beta_trueba (4 Ene 2017)

Muy buenas compañeros

Veo que aquí en el foro hay gente que tiene unos grandes conocimientos en temas fiscales.

Yo tengo una pequeña empresa (somos 30 trabajadores) y me gustaría saber si hay opciones de pagar los impuestos en otro pais con un IS más bajo, nosotros ofrecemos un servicio por lo tano no se vende nada y la verdad que una vez sacas beneficios se lleva muchísimo hacienda.

Nosotros lo declaramos todo lo que ofrecemos, sólo que nos jode pagar tanto dinero en impuestos cuando si te va mal a ti nadie va a ayudarte...


----------



## wililon (30 Mar 2017)

Stripe: Atlas

Sent from my m3 note using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeflight (17 Jul 2017)

Buenas chicos, alguno de los entendidos participes se dedica al asesoramiento profesional en materia de fiscalidad internacional o conoce alguien que lo haga?

Tengo un familiar cercano que me ha pedido ayuda en este aspecto y busca un profesional de la materia.

Cualquier info por privado será bien recibida.

Saludos¡


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2017)

Con el máximo histórico de Bitcoin y, sabiendo que algunos de este foro estáis completamente podridos de pasta gracias a eso, aquí os pongo la mejor página en castellano que he encontrado respecto al tema offshore.

Librestado: aprende a liberarte del peso del Estado


----------



## stuka! (14 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con el máximo histórico de Bitcoin y, sabiendo que algunos de este foro estáis completamente podridos de pasta gracias a eso, aquí os pongo la mejor página en castellano que he encontrado respecto al tema offshore.
> 
> Librestado: aprende a liberarte del peso del Estado



Muchas de las opciones offshore , sociedades en paraisos caribeños y tal , no quieren tocar NI CON UN PALO nada que tenga que ver con cryptos. Ni siquiera los beneficios de venderlas. Ni trading , ni altcoins , ni nada.


----------



## kikepm (14 Oct 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> Muchas de las opciones offshore , sociedades en paraisos caribeños y tal , no quieren tocar NI CON UN PALO nada que tenga que ver con cryptos. Ni siquiera los beneficios de venderlas. Ni trading , ni altcoins , ni nada.



¿por que? .


----------



## euriborfree (14 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿por que? .



Porque el principal uso de esas monedas es el comercio ilicito? porque las normas de blanqueo de capitales exigen conocer la procedencia del dinero o que se pueda rastrear y las criptodivisas pueden proceder de actividades ilicitas y terminar el banco pringado en operaciones de blanqueo de capitales.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Nov 2017)

Partiendo del nuevo cupo vasco y bajando el impuesto de sociedades en pymes y pequeñas empresas al 20% tiene sentido montar algo fuera de España ahora mismo??? Estonia creo recordar tenia el mimo impuesto el 20%


----------



## Können (26 Dic 2017)

¿De qué sirve abrir una cuenta offshore en un país que ya no tiene secreto bancario, como por ejemplo Suiza, si igualmente en el caso que tengas más de 50000 euros, estás obligado a informar a Hacienda mediante el modelo 720?

¿Qué diferencia hay entre eso y abrir una cuenta en España, más allá de la estabilidad política y alguna cosa más?

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## bobtrader (9 May 2018)

Por lo que he podido investigar, se puede abrir múltiples cuentas y si no pasas en ninguna de ella más de 50000 euros, no tienes necesidad de declarar, un amigo que tiene una offshore con sinimpuestos.com le ha ido muy bien con ellos.


----------



## euriborfree (10 May 2018)

bobtrader dijo:


> Por lo que he podido investigar, se puede abrir múltiples cuentas y si no pasas en ninguna de ella más de 50000 euros, no tienes necesidad de declarar, un amigo que tiene una offshore con **SPAM** le ha ido muy bien con ellos.



Eso no es verdad, la obligacion de declarar el modelo 720 es para la suma del total de los activos en el extranjero, cometiendo semejante error no esperaria un asesoramiento de calidad en los servicios que spameas


----------



## Barruno (10 May 2018)

bobtrader dijo:


> Por lo que he podido investigar, se puede abrir múltiples cuentas y si no pasas en ninguna de ella más de 50000 euros, no tienes necesidad de declarar, un amigo que tiene una offshore con sinimpuestos.com le ha ido muy bien con ellos.



Mamma mia lo que hay que leer.
Lo que se suele decir en roman paladino, ni puta idea.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (14 May 2018)

bobtrader dijo:


> Por lo que he podido investigar, se puede abrir múltiples cuentas y si no pasas en ninguna de ella más de 50000 euros, no tienes necesidad de declarar, un amigo que tiene una offshore con sinimpuestos.com le ha ido muy bien con ellos.



Me parece que eso no es asi. Se suma el total de todos los bienes que poseeas: tanto saldos bancarios, inumebles, acciones...

Curiosamente el efectivo, el oro físico y las criptomonedas no cuentan para este minimo a partir del que hay que declarar.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Star Trek (14 May 2018)

Hola, alguien ha montado una empresa en irlanda y puede contar experiencias?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 May 2018)

Tras leerme todo el hilo ( muy interesante) llego a la conclusion de que en Ejpain o tienes un capital muy alto(3 o 4 millones de € o mas,preferiblemente dinero”viejo”)+ buenos contactos en la admon publica(y aun asi no estás del todo a salvo) o no hay nada que hacer.

La salida que veo mas simple es sencillamente no ser residente fiscal en España,y si quieres vivir en España hacerlo de forma “no oficial” mientras eres residente fiscal en otro pais donde el Estado no sea un ente meramente confiscatorio y las reglas no esten tan difusas.

Supongo que si eres un mindundi cualquiera como los que por aquí pululamos no llevarán mucho control de esto y ademas es difícil de demostrar salvo que comprueben fechas de entrada/salida si viajas por avión.

Me da escalofrios pensar la cantidad de dinero/puestos de trabajo que dejan de circular por España por esta legislacion comunista que nos gastamos aparte de la incertidumbre juridica y la cultura bolivariana de ataque a todo aquel que no sea un chupatintas


----------



## kikepm (17 May 2018)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> TMe da escalofrios pensar la cantidad de dinero/puestos de trabajo que dejan de circular por España por esta legislacion comunista que nos gastamos aparte de la incertidumbre juridica y la cultura bolivariana de ataque a todo aquel que no sea un chupatintas



No pretendo hacer un alegato en favor del comunismo, pero en realidad el sistema jurídico administrativo español se parece más a una economía planificada del tipo corporativo que a una economía socialista o comunista.

Siendo ambos tipos de economías planificadas, la primera admite rasgos del capitalismo de libre mercado como la propiedad privada de los medios de producción, lo cual es un evidente distintivo de la economía española.

OTra cosa es que las grandes empresas estén profundamente encastradas en las estructuras administrativas y políticas del país, lo que lleva indefectiblemente a legislación que la protege de la competencia y que permite la explotación del consumidor.


Pensemos en el tema eléctrico, los oligopolios de las empresas de GLP, telefónicas, gasísticas, tabacos, que siendo en general de propiedad privada no dejan de ser empresas ampliamente privilegiadas por el BOE.

O en las aún públicas Correos, ADIF, Renfe, las ingenierías del estado, las licenciatarias como farmacias, tabacos, taxis, etc.


En un sistema más socialista, probablemente exisitirían más empresas de titularidad estatal y menos concesionarias. 


El resultado suele ser similar, tanto un sistema como otro reparten la pobreza entre la población mientras los directivos, políticos y empresarios contactados disfrutan de rentas provenientes de los mayores precios que la falta de competencia y las leyes claramente discriminatorias provocan, las cuales no son sino formas de explotación directa al consumidor.


----------



## dosuno (14 Jul 2018)

A ver... creo que alguna gente no tiene muy claro lo del "modelo 720" famoso.
Lo mejor es simplemente leerse lo que dice el BOE una única vez joer!... que son los que se lo han inventado y dejarse de marear la perdiz.
BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2013-954
también esto:
BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-2010-6737
BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2012-14452

Entre otras cosas algo que he leído varias veces mal, los 50.000 euros son para cada una de estas tres "categorías".

-cuentas en entidades financieras situadas en el extranjero.
-valores, derechos, seguros y rentas depositados, gestionados u obtenidas en el extranjero.
-bienes inmuebles y derechos sobre bienes inmuebles en el extranjero.


----------



## Barruno (21 Jul 2018)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Me da escalofrios pensar la cantidad de dinero/puestos de trabajo que dejan de circular por España por esta legislacion comunista que nos gastamos aparte de la incertidumbre juridica y la cultura bolivariana de ataque a todo aquel que no sea un chupatintas



Nada es por azar.
Y Franco era un paranoico cuando decía que España esta siempre bajo la amenaza de la conspiracion judeomasónica.... se quedaba corto.


----------



## EGO LED (30 Ago 2018)

Yo tengo una empresa inmobiliaria en Panama...alli practicamente todos los inmuebles estan comprados a nombre de sociedades....

Si quieres charlamos...


----------



## Facha (16 Feb 2019)

Me he montado solo, antes ganaba entre 3-5k mes, ahora 14k enero y 7k febrero.
No tengo tiempo para nada.


----------



## euromelon (21 Feb 2019)

Facha dijo:


> Me he montado solo, antes ganaba entre 3-5k mes, ahora 14k enero y 7k febrero.
> No tengo tiempo para nada.



No habías muerto?


----------



## panaderia (2 May 2019)

zutano dijo:


> El tema fiscal es complejo y hay mucha hipocresía.
> 
> Los impuestos, como su nombre indican son todo menos voluntarios. Se IMPONEN por coacción.
> 
> ...



hola amigo.
Dices que suecia no saca dinero de IKEA. ¿Y de las tiendas que ikea tiene en suecia tampoco saca nada? Es que no me cuadra eso de que NO se tribute por las ventas en el pais donde se formaliza la venta. No sé como se escaquean. Esta duda es tambien respeto de las demás multinacionales que venden presencialemnte.


----------



## Hurdlerate (2 May 2019)

Brincalindes dijo:


> Magnífico hilo. Gracias!!!
> 
> Al tema:
> 
> ...



Ahora es cuando todos los foreros tienen cuentas en Singapur, la Isla de Jersey y Bahamas, y trabajan con testaferros.

Cuando pretendéis insinuar que tenéis este tipo de productos, que son accesibles para capitales pequeños y que se venden en oficinas normales de banca privada.

Y supongo que continua justificando el fradude fiscal por el resultado electoral... claro .. 

Y por supuesto acaba obviando las legislaciones internacionales contra evasión fiscal y blanqueo de capitales, así como los convenios de información entre países y las listas negras de la UE..


Venga.. que todos podemos ser protagonistas de nuestra propia aventura

Jajajaja

De verdad .. suerte


----------



## kikepm (2 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Ahora es cuando todos los foreros tienen cuentas en Singapur, la Isla de Jersey y Bahamas, y trabajan con testaferros.
> 
> Cuando pretendéis insinuar que tenéis este tipo de productos, que son accesibles para capitales pequeños y que se venden en oficinas normales de banca privada.
> 
> ...



Que va, ni mucho menos.

Lo que no vamos a hacer es ser unos simples esclavos a los que robar desde el estado mientras otros degenerados aplaudís.

QUE OS DEN POR EL CULO PUTOS LADRONES MISERABLES.


----------



## Padre Pio (3 May 2019)

zutano dijo:


> El tema fiscal es complejo y hay mucha hipocresía.
> 
> Los impuestos, como su nombre indican son todo menos voluntarios. Se IMPONEN por coacción.
> 
> ...



Gracias Zutano, buen aporte.

*Por cierto, no se pueden ver tus hilos con el nuevo servidor de burbuja.info.*

A ver si lo puedes solucionar.


----------



## marvelous mambo (8 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Ahora es cuando todos los foreros tienen cuentas en Singapur, la Isla de Jersey y Bahamas, y trabajan con testaferros.
> 
> Cuando pretendéis insinuar que tenéis este tipo de productos, que son accesibles para capitales pequeños y que se venden en oficinas normales de banca privada.
> 
> ...



Cómo os jode a los funcivagos hijos de la gran puta parásitos y chorizos ver cómo hay gente que huye para que no les robéis la mitad de su sueldo para pagaros el vuestro

Os vais a quedar solitos, ya veréis qué risa cuando os reduzcan a la mitad vuestro sueldo de mierda y seáis despedibles

Vuestro trabajo NO VALE NI UNA PUTA MIERDA, NADA. No produce nada, y no me pongas el ejemplo de "hay funcivagos policias, profesores ,maestros, bomberos blabla" apelando a las emociones para querer parecer que sois útiles para seguir el expolio a los trabajadores, no valéis nada ni producís nada

Aquí te dejo una lectura para que te deleites de un forero de forocoches

*



Otro hilo más salvo con dos diferencias.

1] Me piro de verdad.
2] No soy un nini sino un empresario y emprendedor que, hasta hoy, facturaba en España y dejaba unos buenos dividendos. Un ejemplo de la última trimestral que pagué hace unos días.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Ahora solo queda arreglar cuatro papeles y poner tierra de por medio. Puedo desempeñar mi labor desde cualquier rincón del mundo y no hay nada que me ate a España puesto que no tengo hipoteca, pareja o hijos. Da pena marchar, por la familia, por los amigos y por no salir de la zona de confort, pero no quiero seguir pagando barbaridades en impuestos y que estos vayan a parar a asociaciones feminazis. morunas y/o seccesionistas. *Por lo menos, no con mi dinero.*
> 
> Me piro este 22 de mayo y mi destino es Costa Rica, exactamente Puerto Cahuita. Vendré una vez al año para ver como mi patria se sigue destruyendo al son de las paguitas a inmigrantes, feministas e independentistas.



Por cierto, aquí otro nómada digital que gana bastante, que en cuanto falten mis padres me pienso largar de este país. Vas a robar A TU PUTA MADRE HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA FUNCIVAGO INÚTIL


----------



## Hurdlerate (8 May 2019)

marvelous mambo dijo:


> Cómo os jode a los funcivagos hijos de la gran puta parásitos y chorizos ver cómo hay gente que huye para que no les robéis la mitad de su sueldo para pagaros el vuestro
> 
> Os vais a quedar solitos, ya veréis qué risa cuando os reduzcan a la mitad vuestro sueldo de mierda y seáis despedibles
> 
> ...



Veo que tienes todo el vocabulario forero completamente aprendido, eso de no salir del cuarto de las pajas al final se nota 

Mira muchachito, ni soy funcionario ni vivo en España, por cierto desde hace años, pero tengo sufiente experiencia para saber la diferencia entre hacer negocios en el
Extranjero y la delincuencia 

Nómada digital (jeje), los paraísos fiscales no existen, solo el fraude, y cómo hacerlo no es accesible al 99% de los lerdos como tú

Los hombres de verdad hacen frente a sus obligaciones sin llorar

Ps: comprar en Ali express una funda de móvil no cuenta como blanqueo de capitales .. tranquilo


----------



## marvelous mambo (8 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Veo que tienes todo el vocabulario forero completamente aprendido, eso de no salir del cuarto de las pajas al final se nota
> 
> Mira muchachito, ni soy funcionario *ni vivo en España*, por cierto desde hace años, pero tengo sufiente experiencia para saber la diferencia entre hacer negocios en el
> Extranjero y la delincuencia
> ...



Tú eres subnormal paleto mediocre

No hay diferencia entre largarse a trabajar en remoto donde te salga de los cojones a ir a londres a trabajar y dejar de pagar impuestos en España igualmente


----------



## Hurdlerate (8 May 2019)

marvelous mambo dijo:


> Tú eres subnormal paleto mediocre
> 
> No hay diferencia entre largarse a trabajar en remoto donde te salga de los cojones a ir a londres a trabajar y dejar de pagar impuestos en España igualmente



Eso es porque no tienes ni idea de impuestos .. ni de ética ..

Tu residencia fiscal es el pais en el que resides más de la mitad del año, y de acuerdo a los convenios de doble imposición entre países, debes pagar impuestos en dicha residencia fiscal, por todas tus rentas mundiales

Incluso en algunos países, si prestas servicios variados, como por ejemplo, consultoría, entenderán que tienes un establecimiento permanente (“permanent establishment” para los guais) y te retendrán impuestos locales a cuenta

Salvo excepciones específicas, como los ciudadanos de USA, que están pillados tengan donde tengan su residencia fiscal

Incluso la manida y fake “consultoría offshore” no funciona a efectos de pagar impuestos, salvo que el pagador te quiera acompañar en el delito, lo que afortunadamente no ocurre con mucha frecuencia

Aunque por supuesto puedes intentar estafarnos a todos, pero también puedes robarnos a cuchillo, partirnos la cara o envenenarnos .. si te pillamos te la cargas 

Tranquilo, pequeño niño rata .. la vida es así, no la he inventado yo .. lo siento mucho ..


----------



## marvelous mambo (8 May 2019)

Ética dice el rojo hijo de puta que se larga a vivir a otro país porque se la suda el suyo, qué tío más subnormal

Ética como warroming que especula con más de 20 pisos en madrid, enchufa a su hija, intenta evadir medio millón de euros a hacienda  O una profesora que conozco que antes de sacarse la plaza de funcivaga estuvo años haciendo clases particulares en negro

Anda a tomar por culo rojo hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Hurdlerate (8 May 2019)

marvelous mambo dijo:


> Ética dice el rojo hijo de puta que se larga a vivir a otro país porque se la suda el suyo, qué tío más subnormal
> 
> Ética como warroming que especula con más de 20 pisos en madrid, enchufa a su hija, intenta evadir medio millón de euros a hacienda  O una profesora que conozco que antes de sacarse la plaza de funcivaga estuvo años haciendo clases particulares en negro
> 
> Anda a tomar por culo rojo hijo de la gran puta.



Duele eh, Jajajaja

Tranquilo eh, te veo alterado..

Tomate una tilita.. muy buena para los nervios, y quizás una manzanilla, genial para digerir el palo que te acabas de tragar 

Luego abrimos una de esas cuentas numeradas sin identidad personal prohibidas por las normas anti blanqueo de capitales de TODOS los paises del mundo .. salvo aquellos en la lista negra .. of course, que podéis encontrar aquí:

Ratings - Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development

Y aquí:

https://www.consilium.europa.eu/media/38450/st07441-en19-eu-list-oop.pdf

Y en Europa, debéis encontrar bancos que operen en flagrante violacion, en concreto, de las directivas 2005/60/EC, 2006/70/EC, y demás normas AML-CFT del mundo, y que se arriesguen a perder la licencia bancaria por echar una mano a un “nómada digital” a evadir impuestos

Si es que sois como niños de cuna jajajja

No os podéis creer todo lo que alguien escribe en internet, hombre, que luego pasa lo que pasa y acabáis pensando que los chemtrails existen 

Jajajaja


----------



## Paradise_man (8 May 2019)

Villaframileño dijo:


> No se asuste Sr.
> El fraude está en crear una sociedad de las mencionadas,y ver pasar los cobros por encima,sin que se vea beneficio en ellos.
> No insinuo ni es mi intención hacerlo,que sea Vd.fraudulento,en este tipo de asuntos.Me refiero al crear sociedades de este tipo,no más.Si se refiere al pago de compras no hay problemas,simpre sepa con que firma trata.
> 
> Y déjese de aclaraciones no solicitadas,están totalmente fuera de lugar.



creo que es usted quien no conoce la utilidad legal de una sociedad offshore....simplemente repite lo mismo que los politicos dicen


----------



## Paradise_man (8 May 2019)

especialista dijo:


> Ahora mismo la sociedad offshore mejor que hay es no declarar nada, y trabajar por internet, preferiblemente para otro país y que te paguen en cripto. Va a pagar ipuestos SPM



Exacto y luego si quieres pasar las cryptos a fiat....en Armenia y Georgia es facil abrir una cuenta bancaria y son bastante "crypto-friendly".... y no participan en el CRS


----------



## euriborfree (9 May 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Exacto y luego si quieres pasar las cryptos a fiat....en Armenia y Georgia es facil abrir una cuenta bancaria y son bastante "crypto-friendly".... y no participan en el CRS



En burbuja siempre nos hemos preocupado por la estabilidad del sistema bancario español y nos hemos preocupado por lo poco sanas que estaban las cajas de ahorro españolas.

Y ahora hablamos de depositar el fruto de nuestro trabajo en bancos de Armenia y Georgia? Yo no meteria en bancos de esos paises ni el dinero de las chuches.

Si esos bancos abren cuentas tan alegremente y mirando para otro lado sera porque les hace falta esa liquidez


----------



## Nefersen (9 May 2019)

Quiero pagar impuestos. Ayudadme.


----------



## Paradise_man (9 May 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> En burbuja siempre nos hemos preocupado por la estabilidad del sistema bancario español y nos hemos preocupado por lo poco sanas que estaban las cajas de ahorro españolas.
> 
> Y ahora hablamos de depositar el fruto de nuestro trabajo en bancos de Armenia y Georgia? Yo no meteria en bancos de esos paises ni el dinero de las chuches.
> 
> Si esos bancos abren cuentas tan alegremente y mirando para otro lado sera porque les hace falta esa liquidez



Se perfectamente que a muchos que no estan metidos en el tema les podría parecer algo disparatado.....
pero Georgia y Armenia son paises con un buen crecimiento y una moneda con cierta estabilidad(aunque puedes abrir depositos en Euro,Dolar o Oro papel en muchos de los bancos).
Lo bueno de los bancos de esos paises es que estan bastante mas saneados que el sistema bancario español ( hay mucho capital ruso invertido ahi ademas de no tener mucha deuda de paises comprada,justo lo contrario que sucede en Europa).
Sobre lo otro,esos bancos no abren cuentas "alegremente por falta de liquidez" sino porque los centros offshore tradicionales se han rendido a las exigencias de la OCDE y van a tener que participar en el CRS intercambiando informacion bancaria de los clientes de bancos que se establezcan ahi. Como estos paises no estan en el CRS o no tienen planteado aplicarlo,el sector bancario ha visto una oportunidad para establecerse como un nuevo centro financiero....de hecho en Georgia,el numero de sociedades que se abren cada dia por parte de extranjeros no residentes es cada vez mayor


----------



## Paradise_man (13 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Pero aún no sabéis que hay países UE, de larga tradición con cuentas anónimas?
> 
> No digo cifradas, digo anónimas, que ni el empleado ni la entidad conocen (ni conocerán nunca) a los auténticos titulares.
> 
> ...



Perfecto, simplemente perfecto..... Solo quería añadir que por desgracia las acciones al portador se están convirtiendo en una cosa del pasado ya que o las jurisdicciones las suprimen o piden que estén custodiadas en algún lugar o los bancos ponen problemas para las compañías con acciones al portador pero por lo demás bien hecho....
Un saludo!


----------



## Paradise_man (13 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Efectivamente, que yo sepa quedan sólo 2 ó tal vez 3 jurisdicciones que aún aceptan constituir una sociedad con acciones al portador, pero de momento las hay.
> 
> De todas formas los anglosajones son más de fideicomisos, etc.
> 
> ...



Exacto....la protección que te brinda un buen trust( en concreto a mí me gusta bastante Nevis para ello) es fundamental como medida de protección del patrimonio.....sobre lo de USA es porque al contrario que aquí tienen un sistema judicial rápido, eficiente y barato así que es habitual llevar a juicio a otros por cualquier cosa


----------



## Paradise_man (13 May 2019)

Palabras muy ciertas la verdad....cada vez hay menos libertades....cambiándolas estás por pseudolibertades....algo parecido al timo de la estampita aplicado a la política


----------



## Hurdlerate (14 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Como comenté en un post más arriba, en este mundo actual paga impuestos el que no puede escapar, más exactamente el que NO SABE escapar.
> 
> Si no tienes formación financiera, si no sabes diferenciar un activo de un pasivo, si crees que el banco es una empresa para servirte y el director u oficinista es tu amigo, si te dejas aconsejar e inviertes en fondos de inversión, o muy "sensatamente" te haces un plan de pensiones ... estás demostrando que tus conocimientos financieros están entre cero y nada.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja 

Has visto muchas películas de Wall Street 

No insultes la inteligencia del forero medio, aunque no sea demasiado difícil

Compañías por acciones en jurisdicciones que no cumplan con criterios internacionales .. que a su vez inviertan en ?

Transferir tu dinero pagado en negro por una empresa corrupta a través de un banco que quiera perder su licencia? O viajas con 9999 dólares cada dos meses a esa jurisdicción no cumplidora para ingresarlo en la cuenta opaca?

Gastarte la mitad en contratar a un testaferro corrupto que gestione el fraude?

Venga, hombre, un poco de seriedad .. ya que honestidad no te queda ni una gota


----------



## Hurdlerate (14 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja, ...
> 
> Tu debes tener una inteligencia financiera similar a la de la proporción del terrible CO2 en la atmósfera del 0,0X%
> 
> ...



Juas juas 

Casi todas las holdings están en Holanda, las sicavs y fondos en Luxemburgo ... las empresas comerciales en Irlanda 

Ninguno de estos países es un paraíso fiscal, en el sentido clásico, sino simplemte hay legislaciones favorables en ciertas cosas.

Por cierto todas esas normas cumplen con el derecho comunitario, y españa las podría aplicar si no estuvieran tan ocupados sacando 300k nuevas plazas de funcionarios votantes agradecidos ..

Los paises que habéis mencionado aquí no son paraísos fiscales, sino jurisdicciones no cumplidoras en materias fiscales .. chiringuitos mafiosos 

Y no, no es tan fácil estafarnos a todos usando lavado de capitales 

Relax


----------



## Paradise_man (14 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Juas juas
> 
> Casi todas las holdings están en Holanda, las sicavs y fondos en Luxemburgo ... las empresas comerciales en Irlanda
> 
> ...



Y muchas empresas se estan localizando en Georgia que es un nuevo paraiso fiscal ademas de muchas sociedades y trust en USA que mientras no tengas un nexo ahí funciona a la manera de un paraiso fiscal


----------



## Hurdlerate (14 May 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Y muchas empresas se estan localizando en Georgia que es un nuevo paraiso fiscal ademas de muchas sociedades y trust en USA que mientras no tengas un nexo ahí funciona a la manera de un paraiso fiscal



No, Georgia no es un paraíso fiscal ni una jurisdicción no cumplidora 

Taxation: EU list of non-cooperative jurisdictions - Consilium


----------



## Paradise_man (14 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> No, Georgia no es un paraíso fiscal ni una jurisdicción no cumplidora
> 
> Taxation: EU list of non-cooperative jurisdictions - Consilium



Que no este en la lista no significa que no lo sea.....
en la zona libre las empresas pagan un 0% de impuestos y si firmaron el CRS y todo lo que tu quieras pero no es efectivo....simplemente lo hicieron para que dejaran de joder....pero actualmente no intercambian


----------



## euromelon (14 May 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Que no este en la lista no significa que no lo sea.....
> en la zona libre las empresas pagan un 0% de impuestos y si firmaron el CRS y todo lo que tu quieras pero no es efectivo....simplemente lo hicieron para que dejaran de joder....pero actualmente no intercambian



yo no meteriadinero en georgia


----------



## Hurdlerate (14 May 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Que no este en la lista no significa que no lo sea.....
> en la zona libre las empresas pagan un 0% de impuestos y si firmaron el CRS y todo lo que tu quieras pero no es efectivo....simplemente lo hicieron para que dejaran de joder....pero actualmente no intercambian



Es un vecino al que la UE apoya

Georgia

Y comparte información fiscal ..


----------



## Paradise_man (14 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Pero aquí vuelven los razonamientos HIPÓCRITAS.
> 
> Los países de alta fiscalidad, la mayoría, son SOBERANOS para achicharrarnos a impuestos, hacer legislaciones que nos joroban y empobrecen.
> 
> ...



Yo no acusaba a nadie,la verdad yo defiendo que existan los "paraisos fiscales" que no son mas que un respiro ante tanto infierno fiscal....yo estaba contestando a Hurdlerate ya que segun el Gerogia no era un paraiso fiscal al mencionar que muchas empresas se estan localizando ahi


----------



## Paradise_man (14 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Es un vecino al que la UE apoya
> 
> Georgia
> 
> Y comparte información fiscal ..



ya te digo yo que no comparte de momento,si lo digo es por algo,simplemente les dicen si si pero no hacen nada porque les interesa,luego tambien tienes a sus vecinos los armenios que para abrir cuentas bancarias no tienen problema alguno y tampoco intercambian informacion....y si a un pais del caucaso le llamas vecino pues....


----------



## Paradise_man (14 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Lo se.
> 
> Pero es que algunos son tan buenos ciudadanos (con el dinero ajeno) que les encanta que los frían a impuestos que además sólo sirven para enriquecer más a la plutocracia y empobrecer y sojuzgar al pueblo.
> 
> Si tan amigos son de ellos nadie les impide que donen todos sus bienes al Estaooo, a mi ni plin, pero que no venga a darme lecciones de moralina ni a decirme cómo administrar mi vida alguien hipócrita e ignorante



Pienso igual que tu, que un politico o un funcionario diga que ellos tambien pagan impuestos para defender el sistema es un insulto a la inteligencia....Lo malo es que muchos les aplauden....
El dinero irá a donde mejor lo traten,cuanto mas impuestos mas dinero se fugará


----------



## Paradise_man (14 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Yo tampoco, pero me alegro de que haya otra opcion en el abanico de elecciones posibles.j
> 
> Porque tal vez hoy no me interese, pero mañana puede ser muy interesante, y si no lo es no me molesta para nada, no he perdido nada, y he ganado una nueva posibilidad.



Se que para muchas personas Georgia o Armenia les dará algo de repelus pero la verdad que son paises que estan saliendo adelante muy bien,y estan bastante estabilizados


----------



## Paradise_man (14 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Es que un paraíso fiscal, para considerarse como tal ha de tener una ESTABILIDAD a toda prueba y un sistema judicial de primera, amén de un sistema financiero bien desarrollado y moderno.
> 
> NO hay nada más miedoso que un fajo de euros, o dólares, o francos ... si no reúne esas características no les apetece visitarlos.
> 
> ...



Por eso te digo,Georgia ha mejorado mucho respecto a infraestructuras y tiene un sistema judicial bastante renovado y eficiente.....Sobre el sistema financiero,unos bancos increiblemente modernizados,con una banca online adaptada a las necesidades actuales.....vamos que si la banca de los paises caribeños como Belize era un horror,esta gente ha puesto el empeño para hacerles frente ahora que han cedido a las exigencias de la OCDE...
Sobre lo de España y las lecciones de moralidad fiscal;somos un pais con unas administraciones obsoletas,con poca tecnología; en otros paises se puede abrir una empresa por internet en 24h por una miseria y aqui nada de nada.... Eso si,tenemos la Hacienda mas informatizada y tecnológicamente avanzada del mundo.... ¿No os dice eso algo?


----------



## Paradise_man (14 May 2019)

iguanodonte dijo:


> Todo lo que tu quieras pero de momento no me interesa.
> 
> A mí no me va mal con mi sistema (cada loco con su tema).
> 
> ...



En lo del listado oficial está la clave....jejeje un saludo


----------



## Enterao (28 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Eso es porque no tienes ni idea de impuestos .. ni de ética ..
> 
> Tu residencia fiscal es el pais en el que resides más de la mitad del año, y de acuerdo a los convenios de doble imposición entre países, debes pagar impuestos en dicha residencia fiscal, por todas tus rentas mundiales
> 
> ...




mucha idea no tienes, has oido campanas ...esperemos que no seas abobado y solo un comemierda pretencioso...

*Taxation systems[edit]*


Countries that tax income generally use one of two systems: territorial or residence-based. In the territorial system, only local income – income from a source inside the country – is taxed. In the residence-based system, residents of the country are taxed on their worldwide (local and foreign) income, while nonresidents are taxed only on their local income. In addition, a small number of countries also tax the worldwide income of their nonresident citizens in some cases.


----------



## santiagou (8 Jun 2019)

Amigos. Mi primera intervención en este hilo.
Aparte del negocio habitual, el que me da de comer, llevo un par de años haciendo de comisionista entre clientes y proveedores en diferentes partes del mundo. 
Habitualmente entran unos 2000 USD en comisiones todos los meses, aunque hubo alguno muy bueno de 18.000. 
Todo esto lo estoy metiendo en mi negocio principal mediante facturas bien hechas, pagando mi IVA cuando toca, etc.

Pero ya que. La AEAT me debe un huevo de IVA (exporto y vendo sin) y me están empezando a hacer pasarlas putas mientras no me devuelven mi dinero...

Qué hago pagando yo en España por 300 euros de comisión que arañado en un trato entre un chino y un boliviano?

Por ello, Dónde localizar mi offshore?
Tengo familia y gente de confianza en Panamá aunque no sé cómo pinta la situación ahora allí para alejarnos euros de las malvadas garras del estado ladrón español.


----------



## Paradise_man (8 Jun 2019)

santiagou dijo:


> Amigos. Mi primera intervención en este hilo.
> Aparte del negocio habitual, el que me da de comer, llevo un par de años haciendo de comisionista entre clientes y proveedores en diferentes partes del mundo.
> Habitualmente entran unos 2000 USD en comisiones todos los meses, aunque hubo alguno muy bueno de 18.000.
> Todo esto lo estoy metiendo en mi negocio principal mediante facturas bien hechas, pagando mi IVA cuando toca, etc.
> ...



Para negocios de importación/ exportación si tus clientes están fuera de USA te recomiendo una empresa en Wyoming,USA.....Es buena jurisdicción y 0 impuestos por los clientes de fuera de Estados Unidos


----------



## santiagou (11 Jun 2019)

^^ He estado mirando Wyoming y no pinta mal. Cuentas bancarias creo que hay que ir físicamente allí a abrirlas.
Ya también he escuchado eso de que La AEAT dirá que estoy en España, dirijo desde España, paga en España etc.



Es que estoy en Portugal.

Con lo que me ahorro me da para pillarme pisito en Portugal y empadronarme allí.
Aunque, cómo le demuestro yo al estado español que paso X meses en Portugal?
Saludo a las 18 cámaras que hay grabando matrículas que entran y salen por la autopista en la frontera?


----------



## euriborfree (11 Jun 2019)

santiagou dijo:


> ^^ He estado mirando Wyoming y no pinta mal. Cuentas bancarias creo que hay que ir físicamente allí a abrirlas.
> Ya también he escuchado eso de que La AEAT dirá que estoy en España, dirijo desde España, paga en España etc.
> 
> 
> ...



se me ocurre que podrias guardar todos los tickets de compra ya que al ir a pagar das el numero de contribuente, y pagar las compras con tarjeta, asi vas dejando un rastro documental de tu permanencia alli, tambien podrias ir recopilando la informacion de la compañia electrica sobre tu consumo, suponiendo que den acceso a los datos del contador inteligente (y si es que los usan)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2019)

santiagou dijo:


> Con lo que me ahorro me da para pillarme pisito en Portugal y empadronarme allí.
> Aunque, cómo le demuestro yo al estado español que paso X meses en Portugal?
> Saludo a las 18 cámaras que hay grabando matrículas que entran y salen por la autopista en la frontera?



Solicita un certificado a la Hacienda portuguesa como que eres residente fiscal allí (que pagas impuestos allí) y preséntalo, junto con un contrato de alquiler, a la Hacienda española mientras le informas de que has cambiado tu residencia fiscal a otro país. Eso debería bastar.

No te olvides también de informar de ese movimiento a los bancos españoles donde tengas abiertas las cuentas.


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Jun 2019)

santiagou dijo:


> ^^ He estado mirando Wyoming y no pinta mal. Cuentas bancarias creo que hay que ir físicamente allí a abrirlas.
> Ya también he escuchado eso de que La AEAT dirá que estoy en España, dirijo desde España, paga en España etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Hay bancos no en USA en los que porías abrir cuenta para tu compañía de Wyoming


----------



## TORREVIEJO (12 Jun 2019)

El único delito es que unas sabandijas quieran tocar tu dinero que has trabajado.


----------



## serenety (21 Jun 2019)

Hola, llevo varios días buscando información sobre sociedades offshore, y he llegado a este hilo.

¿Me podríais recomendar alguna empresa fiable para el registro de la sociedad? Buscando en google aparecen muchas, pero si buscas opiniones de ellas, siempre aparecen malas, por lo que no me termino de fiar de ninguna.


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Jul 2019)

serenety dijo:


> Hola, llevo varios días buscando información sobre sociedades offshore, y he llegado a este hilo.
> 
> ¿Me podríais recomendar alguna empresa fiable para el registro de la sociedad? Buscando en google aparecen muchas, pero si buscas opiniones de ellas, siempre aparecen malas, por lo que no me termino de fiar de ninguna.



Turner Little(algo caro),OCRA,appleby global....si eso mandame privado


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Jul 2019)

Curaçao manda. 2% corporate tax


----------



## avmail (24 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Hay bancos no en USA en los que porías abrir cuenta para tu compañía de Wyoming



Hola, chicos! Pues yo tengo un LLC inactiva en Wyoming preparada para empezar a trabajar desde hace algo más de 1 año. Mis dudas antes de empezar a operar son las siguientes, a ver si me podéis ayudar:

- Estoy intentando abrir una cuenta remotamente en algun banco. Estoy probando con Transferwise y Payoneer, fundamentalmente, pero al No tener EIN la empresa en USA, parece que me faltaría ese campo. Además, Transferwise me ha preguntado en el proceso de revisión de cuenta que dónde es la sede efectiva de toma de decisiones de la LLC. Yo no he dicho que en mi casa en España, sino en la sede de la LLC, que no tiene NEXO ni nada en USA (no hay trabajadores, oficina ni nada) y esto yo solo como propietario extranjero de la misma, con lo que si facturo a clienes fuera de USA no tengo que pagar nada si no tengo malentendido

- Si abro cuenta en cualquier banco tipo Transferwise, que al final son bancos directa o indirectamente Europeos, entiendo que al ser yo el UBO (beneficiario último de la cuenta), informarán a Hacienda directamente, o sólo informan de que eres el UBO cuando es tu cuenta personal abierta en el extranjero estrictamente abierta a tu nombre (y no al de una empresa)?

- He encontrado un banco online para emprendedores que inician aventuras con empresa de USA, se llama AZLO, creo que hay alguno más. Estos también informarían a España de quien es el UBO, o al ser entidad bancaria norteamericana no lo hace?

Agradeceré mucho las respuestas y si puedo ayudar lo haré encantado!


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Hola, chicos! Pues yo tengo un LLC inactiva en Wyoming preparada para empezar a trabajar desde hace algo más de 1 año. Mis dudas antes de empezar a operar son las siguientes, a ver si me podéis ayudar:
> 
> - Estoy intentando abrir una cuenta remotamente en algun banco. Estoy probando con Transferwise y Payoneer, fundamentalmente, pero al No tener EIN la empresa en USA, parece que me faltaría ese campo. Además, Transferwise me ha preguntado en el proceso de revisión de cuenta que dónde es la sede efectiva de toma de decisiones de la LLC. Yo no he dicho que en mi casa en España, sino en la sede de la LLC, que no tiene NEXO ni nada en USA (no hay trabajadores, oficina ni nada) y esto yo solo como propietario extranjero de la misma, con lo que si facturo a clienes fuera de USA no tengo que pagar nada si no tengo malentendido
> 
> ...



Lo primero es que deberías tener obligatoriamente un EIN por ley,a mí mi agente registrado me lo dio al cabo de unos días...

No informaría al no participar USA en el CRS y al ser el FATCA unilateral no bilateral....
Luego otros bancos que tienes a tu disposición son o bien el Paxum bank en Dominica o bien el Bank of Asia de BVI


----------



## avmail (24 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Lo primero es que deberías tener obligatoriamente un EIN por ley,a mí mi agente registrado me lo dio al cabo de unos días...
> 
> No informaría al no participar USA en el CRS y al ser el FATCA unilateral no bilateral....
> Luego otros bancos que tienes a tu disposición son o bien el Paxum bank en Dominica o bien el Bank of Asia de BVI



Si, perfecto. Entonces, Transferwise serviría para que no se envien mis datos a la hacienda ESP o bien tiene que ser un Banco tipo paxum bank o uno tipo Azlea en EEUU? Eso no me ha quedado claro

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si, perfecto. Entonces, Transferwise serviría para que no se envien mis datos a la hacienda ESP o bien tiene que ser un Banco tipo paxum bank o uno tipo Azlea en EEUU? Eso no me ha quedado claro
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano



Ambas opciones son válidas de momento
Cuenta sin fronteras TransferWise e impuestos | Centro de Ayuda de TransferWise


----------



## avmail (24 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ambas opciones son válidas de momento
> Cuenta sin fronteras TransferWise e impuestos | Centro de Ayuda de TransferWise



Perfecto, pero Transferwise al ser Europea tengo más números que declare, no? Entiendo que Paxum si que No intercambia nada automáticamente y conviene más como opción a largo plazo, es así?


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Perfecto, pero Transferwise al ser Europea tengo más números que declare, no? Entiendo que Paxum si que No intercambia nada automáticamente y conviene más como opción a largo plazo, es así?



Transferwise no intercambia información de momento y con el brexit ya veremos y Paxum de momento no...


----------



## euriborfree (24 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Transferwise no intercambia información de momento y con el brexit ya veremos y Paxum de momento no...



los acontecimientos de los ultimos años me hacen pensar que lo que hoy es un secreto mañana se levanta y un buen dia llaman a tu puerta

asi que hagas lo que hagas debes considerar que ese secreto en el que te apoyas podria desaparecer


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Ago 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> los acontecimientos de los ultimos años me hacen pensar que lo que hoy es un secreto mañana se levanta y un buen dia llaman a tu puerta
> 
> asi que hagas lo que hagas debes considerar que ese secreto en el que te apoyas podria desaparecer



Si ,por desgracia el mundo está cambiando muy rápido en ese aspecto....con el brexit espero que se relaje el tema un poco...aunque de momento siempre nos queda USA y territorios dependientes de ellos como Puerto Rico


----------



## avmail (24 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Transferwise no intercambia información de momento y con el brexit ya veremos y Paxum de momento no...



Me llegó un mensaje de Transferwise hace poco. Creo que la licencia o algo así se muda a Lituania o Irlanda, no recuerdo...


----------



## euriborfree (24 Ago 2019)

el problema del brexit es que algunos piensan que UK le va a hacer un corte de mangas a todo mundo y no va a intercambiar datos.

Cuando a UK le vayan mal dadas por estar fuera de la UE va a tener que negociar un monton de acuerdos bilaterales con muchos paises desde una posicion de debilidad y es posible que en lugar hacer un corte de mangas tenga que ponerse muy cooperador con los demas paises.


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Ago 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> el problema del brexit es que algunos piensan que UK le va a hacer un corte de mangas a todo mundo y no va a intercambiar datos.
> 
> Cuando a UK le vayan mal dadas por estar fuera de la UE va a tener que negociar un monton de acuerdos bilaterales con muchos paises desde una posicion de debilidad y es posible que en lugar hacer un corte de mangas tenga que ponerse muy cooperador con los demas paises.



UK sabrá salir adelante especialmente respecto al sector financiero...date cuenta que forma parte ya de un mercado común que es la Commonwealth y utilizará esto para seguir adelante junto a USA ... Van a saber darle un buen uso y estar seguros de que el sector financiero va a tirar de ello


----------



## avmail (25 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Lo primero es que deberías tener obligatoriamente un EIN por ley,a mí mi agente registrado me lo dio al cabo de unos días...
> 
> No informaría al no participar USA en el CRS y al ser el FATCA unilateral no bilateral....
> Luego otros bancos que tienes a tu disposición son o bien el Paxum bank en Dominica o bien el Bank of Asia de BVI



Hola Paradise man. Referente a tener un EIN, a mi No me lo obligaron a tener y ya lleva mi LLC de Wyoming (aunque sin actividad y declarado 0$ a final de año) año y medio así. Si doy de alta un EIN, tendré que rellenar más formularios o hacer más declaraciones?

Por cierto, las LLC en Wyoming tienen mala fama? Lo digo por lo de abrir la cuenta en banco. No es lo mismo que una LLC en Florida o otro estado?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Hola Paradise man. Referente a tener un EIN, a mi No me lo obligaron a tener y ya lleva mi LLC de Wyoming (aunque sin actividad y declarado 0$ a final de año) año y medio así. Si doy de alta un EIN, tendré que rellenar más formularios o hacer más declaraciones?
> 
> Por cierto, las LLC en Wyoming tienen mala fama? Lo digo por lo de abrir la cuenta en banco. No es lo mismo que una LLC en Florida o otro estado?



Si operas con la sociedad si o si necesitas un EIN y si tendrás que hacer varios formularios...
No, no tienen mala fama


----------



## Nefersen (25 Ago 2019)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Curiosamente el efectivo, el oro físico y las criptomonedas no cuentan para este minimo a partir del que hay que declarar.



¿El efectivo? ¿Te refieres a efectivo que no esté en cuenta corriente?


----------



## avmail (25 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Si operas con la sociedad si o si necesitas un EIN y si tendrás que hacer varios formularios...
> No, no tienen mala fama



Si opero con la sociedad en cualquier punto del mundo excepto USA, no puedo hacerlo sin EIN?

Y si optase por crear la LLP Canadiense con la LLC de Usa como principal accionsita y directora, no me haría falta EIN, verdad?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si opero con la sociedad en cualquier punto del mundo excepto USA, no puedo hacerlo sin EIN?



Según las nuevas leyes no


----------



## avmail (25 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Según las nuevas leyes no



Ok, entonces lo mejor seria pedir el EIN y empezar a operar. Porque si las LLC no tienen mala fama, no haría falta montar una LLP en Canadá como segunda capa, no?


----------



## Paradise_man (26 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, entonces lo mejor seria pedir el EIN y empezar a operar. Porque si las LLC no tienen mala fama, no haría falta montar una LLP en Canadá como segunda capa, no?



No de momento no haría falta


----------



## avmail (26 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, entonces lo mejor seria pedir el EIN y empezar a operar. Porque si las LLC no tienen mala fama, no haría falta montar una LLP en Canadá como segunda capa, no?



Puedo facturar a autónomos y/o empresas españolas con la LLC de USA?


----------



## Paradise_man (26 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Puedo facturar a autónomos y/o empresas españolas con la LLC de USA?



Claro y serán aceptadas las facturas sin problema


----------



## avmail (27 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Claro y serán aceptadas las facturas sin problema



Ok. Entiendo que a los únicos que no se podrá facturar será a familiares míos o a mi empresa de Esp


----------



## avmail (27 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ambas opciones son válidas de momento
> Cuenta sin fronteras TransferWise e impuestos | Centro de Ayuda de TransferWise



Hola de nuevo Paradise man. Desde Transferwise insisten en preguntar, para poder abrir la cuenta de la LLC, lo siguiente:

" Para especificar, la dirección que nos proporcionó pertenece a un agente registrado. Tenga en cuenta que el "lugar principal de negocios" se define como la dirección física en la que reside la administración central y el control del negocio (centro neurálgico - lugar único donde los funcionarios de una corporación dirigen, controlan y coordinan la actividad de la corporación). La dirección del agente registrado, la dirección de la oficina virtual ni la dirección de un buzón no se aceptan como la dirección comercial del cliente. 

Además, notamos que usted, como propietario de la empresa, reside físicamente en España. ¿Se está ejecutando su negocio desde allí? Si el negocio opera exclusivamente en línea, háganos saber la dirección desde la que trabaja normalmente "

Claro, he dado hoy el alta con oficina virtual y tampoco parece que les vaya a valer...

Por lo de residir, si les digo que el negocio es online (que lo es), qué dirección les doy donde "trabajo normalmente". Entiendo que si digo España, se acabó tener ninguna ventaja. Debería ser un domicilio o dirección de USA, no?

No sé porque insisten tanto en esto último. Entiendo que si les digo que como propietario de la LLC trabajo en españa, automáticamente convierten la cuenta en española supongo. Y sino, quizás en americana, que es lo que me interesa...

Entiendo que este es un problema con el que muchas personas se han topado y que puede ser de ayuda a toda la comunidad...


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok. Entiendo que a los únicos que no se podrá facturar será a familiares míos o a mi empresa de Esp



Tambien se podría claro aunque hay que tener cuidado


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Paradise man. Desde Transferwise insisten en preguntar, para poder abrir la cuenta de la LLC, lo siguiente:
> 
> " Para especificar, la dirección que nos proporcionó pertenece a un agente registrado. Tenga en cuenta que el "lugar principal de negocios" se define como la dirección física en la que reside la administración central y el control del negocio (centro neurálgico - lugar único donde los funcionarios de una corporación dirigen, controlan y coordinan la actividad de la corporación). La dirección del agente registrado, la dirección de la oficina virtual ni la dirección de un buzón no se aceptan como la dirección comercial del cliente.
> 
> ...



Es raro,a mi con oficina virtual me la aceptaron....si tienes problema deja transferwise y usa Paxum bank,bank of asia (BVI) o Stern bank

Insisten en eso porque tratarían la empresa como si fuera española...
Usa mejor los bancos que te dije


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Es raro,a mi con oficina virtual me la aceptaron....si tienes problema deja transferwise y usa Paxum bank,bank of asia (BVI) o Stern bank
> 
> Insisten en eso porque tratarían la empresa como si fuera española...
> Usa mejor los bancos que te dije



*ABOUT US*

PAXUM BANK LIMITED is an international bank chartered in Dominica
 

Antes de abrir unacuenta en dominica se lo doy a un gitano pàra que me lo guarde


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Ago 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> *ABOUT US*
> 
> PAXUM BANK LIMITED is an international bank chartered in Dominica
> 
> ...



A ver esa gente son la misma que los del procesador Paxum: Home conocido por ser a partir del cual las chicas de las cams porno reciben la money
Es un banco para lo que sirve,tambien puedes abrir una cuenta en Stern bank o Bank of Asia BVI si no te fias pero vamos digamos que Paxum te sirve como banco transaccional


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> A ver esa gente son la misma que los del procesador Paxum: Home conocido por ser a partir del cual las chicas de las cams porno reciben la money
> Es un banco para lo que sirve,tambien puedes abrir una cuenta en Stern bank o Bank of Asia BVI si no te fias pero vamos digamos que Paxum te sirve como banco transaccional



mira que hay bancos como para meterse en esas....

Luego el sterm bank no me inspira confianza. Fundado en 2017 y a mi me llama a confusión ya ha habido mas bancos con ese nombre y no se si guarda relación. 

Bank of asia es algo mas serio.
aunque ningún trato con ellos aun


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Ago 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> mira que hay bancos como para meterse en esas....
> 
> Luego el sterm bank no me inspira confianza. Fundado en 2017 y a mi me llama a confusión ya ha habido mas bancos con ese nombre y no se si guarda relación.
> 
> ...



El problema es que algunos bancos no aceptan LLC americanas fuera de USA bueno se me ha olvidado el Rietumu pero muchas personas han tenido problemas con ellos asi que no lo recomiendo para nada...
Sobre el stern está en Puerto Rico y esta por lo tanto dentro del sistema bancario americano....
Mira el Bank of asia bvi es el mejor y mas serio,el que mas recomiendo pero luego estan esas opciones disponibles tambien


----------



## avmail (28 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> El problema es que algunos bancos no aceptan LLC americanas fuera de USA bueno se me ha olvidado el Rietumu pero muchas personas han tenido problemas con ellos asi que no lo recomiendo para nada...
> Sobre el stern está en Puerto Rico y esta por lo tanto dentro del sistema bancario americano....
> Mira el Bank of asia bvi es el mejor y mas serio,el que mas recomiendo pero luego estan esas opciones disponibles tambien



Hola Paradise Man. Ok, seguiré el consejo...De todos los bancos que comentas, cual de ellos o cuales ofrecen cuenta IBAN en Euros?


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Hola Paradise Man. Ok, seguiré el consejo...De todos los bancos que comentas, cual de ellos o cuales ofrecen cuenta IBAN en Euros?



Paxum bank ofrece...siempre puedes abrirte una cuenta en Paxum y otra en BVI y recibir el pago en Paxum y mandar una transferencia SWIFT a bank of Asia BVI

Por cierto Caye bank Belice también te permitirá abrir una cuenta bancaria para la LLC


----------



## avmail (28 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Paxum bank ofrece...siempre puedes abrirte una cuenta en Paxum y otra en BVI y recibir el pago en Paxum y mandar una transferencia SWIFT a bank of Asia BVI
> 
> Por cierto Caye bank Belice también te permitirá abrir una cuenta bancaria para la LLC



Ya veo. Pero qué diferencia hay entre PAXUM BANK LIMITED - Personal Banking, Business Banking, Loans, Merchant Accounts, Mass Payout Solutions y Paxum: Home Veo que son los mismos, el primero en DOMINICA y el segundo en CANADÁ. Ninguno de los 2 repotará a Espanistán si aparezco como UBO?

El de Dominica no tiene ni posicionamiento en internet, parece una web de phising...

Stern Bank también parece web de phising, muy mal posicionado y muy simple...

Bank of asia BVI, misma sensación fake

Caye Bank Belice, misma sensación


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ya veo. Pero qué diferencia hay entre PAXUM BANK LIMITED - Personal Banking, Business Banking, Loans, Merchant Accounts, Mass Payout Solutions y Paxum: Home Veo que son los mismos, el primero en DOMINICA y el segundo en CANADÁ. Ninguno de los 2 repotará a Espanistán si aparezco como UBO?
> 
> El de Dominica no tiene ni posicionamiento en internet, parece una web de phising...
> 
> ...



Se que no tienen posicionamiento....pero Caye es un banco muy conocido y bastante antiguo....Bank of Asia BVI lleva menos tiempo,han tenido un pequeño problema con los bancos intermediarios del SWIFT que lo están solucionando...
Sobre el PAXUM,la empresa es canadiense pero compraron una licencia bancaria de Dominica para prestar servicios bancarios....
Stern es de los bancos nuevos de Puerto Rico....

Ninguno de los que te he pasado son fake y puedes buscar en Internet....
Bancos fake son los de las Compres

Sobre los otros son funcionales para lo que necesitas...


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Se que no tienen posicionamiento....pero Caye es un banco muy conocido y bastante antiguo....Bank of Asia BVI lleva menos tiempo,han tenido un pequeño problema con los bancos intermediarios del SWIFT que lo están solucionando...
> Sobre el PAXUM,la empresa es canadiense pero compraron una licencia bancaria de Dominica para prestar servicios bancarios....
> Stern es de los bancos nuevos de Puerto Rico....
> 
> ...



Ok perfecto. Está otro que me han recomendado, Europacific Bank. Sino está en la lista es porque es más caro o algo, no?

Estos bancos tienen algun seguro que cubra el dinero o pueden desparecer cualquier día? Lo digo porque la intención es dejar todos los ahorros posibles allí...

El Paxum versión EU que parece Canadiense, no sería mejor que el de licencia de Dominica y peor posicionado del mismo grupo?

Por otro lado, la idea es que el banco, cualquiera que sea de ellos no facilite información del UBO de la empres a espanistan...Como seria eso?


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok perfecto. Está otro que me han recomendado, Europacific Bank. Sino está en la lista es porque es más caro o algo, no?
> 
> Estos bancos tienen algun seguro que cubra el dinero o pueden desparecer cualquier día? Lo digo porque la intención es dejar todos los ahorros posibles allí...
> 
> ...



Europacific bank no acepta empresas americanas pero puedes abrirte una cuenta personal(me paso lo mismo)
el paxum canadiense no es banco sino una EMI....
Estos bancos dependiendo de cuales si tienen seguro


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda Paradise man


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Paxum bank ofrece...siempre puedes abrirte una cuenta en Paxum y otra en BVI y recibir el pago en Paxum y mandar una transferencia SWIFT a bank of Asia BVI
> 
> Por cierto Caye bank Belice también te permitirá abrir una cuenta bancaria para la LLC



no jodas son unos estafadores con las comisiones. transferencias lentas
Fees on International Bank Accounts

las instrucciones para transferir eu….
https://www.cayebank.bz/sites/default/files/Bancredito EUR Wiring Instructions 190712.pdf

o francos suizos

https://www.cayebank.bz/sites/default/files/Bancredito CHF Wiring Instructions 190712.pdf


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> no jodas son unos estafadores con las comisiones. transferencias lentas
> Fees on International Bank Accounts
> 
> las instrucciones para transferir eu….
> ...



Caye Bank parece muy caro en comisiones, totalmente de acuerdo. Quizás paxum es más económico por lo que veo yo también

Business Account Fees


----------



## bonosca (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Paxum bank ofrece...siempre puedes abrirte una cuenta en Paxum y otra en BVI y recibir el pago en Paxum y mandar una transferencia SWIFT a bank of Asia BVI
> 
> Por cierto Caye bank Belice también te permitirá abrir una cuenta bancaria para la LLC



Personalmente y por conocedora del negocio, no te recomiendo Paxum Bank. Si funcionan igual que su tarjeta vas a tener problemas. Nosotros gestionamos una web de cams y las tarjetas tardan más de 4 meses en llegar, si llegan... 

La atención al cliente, mucho que desear y luego muchos requisitos para cualquier tipo de verificación. Un buen lugar es Delaware, más trasparente (aparentemente) y con menos problemas que otras jurisdicciones. Y mantienen un buen secreto bancario si lo gestionas todo a través de empresa.


----------



## bonosca (29 Ago 2019)

Ah y por añadir, cuidado con los bancos residentes en Belice, la normativa bancaria allí es bastante opaca. Cuando liquidaron Choice Bank (Que funcionaba con Payoneer y Firstchoicepay) la comunicación a los clientes en referencia a los fondos que estaban retenidos en las cuentas, prácticamente nula y no todos pudieron recuperar su dinero. Ahora, no saben qué pueda pasar con ese dinero y hay gente que se ha dejado bastante por el camino.


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

bonosca dijo:


> Personalmente y por conocedora del negocio, no te recomiendo Paxum Bank. Si funcionan igual que su tarjeta vas a tener problemas. Nosotros gestionamos una web de cams y las tarjetas tardan más de 4 meses en llegar, si llegan...
> 
> La atención al cliente, mucho que desear y luego muchos requisitos para cualquier tipo de verificación. Un buen lugar es Delaware, más trasparente (aparentemente) y con menos problemas que otras jurisdicciones. Y mantienen un buen secreto bancario si lo gestionas todo a través de empresa.



Hola Bonosca, gracias por el feedback. Al trabajar con Cams y eso, supongo que trabajais con ese banco porque es anonimo y no comparte info, verdad? Que version, el Banco con licencia en Dominica o bien la version "europea" con la licencia de entidad de dinero electrónico. Alguna info más? Tambien has abierto cuenta de empresa? Esa es la que me interesa a mi...


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> El problema es que algunos bancos no aceptan LLC americanas fuera de USA bueno se me ha olvidado el Rietumu pero muchas personas han tenido problemas con ellos asi que no lo recomiendo para nada...
> Sobre el stern está en Puerto Rico y esta por lo tanto dentro del sistema bancario americano....
> Mira el Bank of asia bvi es el mejor y mas serio,el que mas recomiendo pero luego estan esas opciones disponibles tambien



y qué tal Georgia para abrir cuenta Iban en euros para mi LLC americana?

En la web de OCDE sobre el CRS si bajas el Pdf a Agosto de 2019, Georgia aparece como país que no ha llegado a acuerdo para compartir datos


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> no jodas son unos estafadores con las comisiones. transferencias lentas
> Fees on International Bank Accounts
> 
> las instrucciones para transferir eu….
> ...



Pero hay ocasiones que no queda más opciones para aceptar pagos,la cuestión es luego transferir a otra cuenta más segura y mejor


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> y qué tal Georgia para abrir cuenta Iban en euros para mi LLC americana?



Puedes intentarlo con TCB bank pero no creo que acepten (hay que ir en persona por cierto)


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

bonosca dijo:


> Personalmente y por conocedora del negocio, no te recomiendo Paxum Bank. Si funcionan igual que su tarjeta vas a tener problemas. Nosotros gestionamos una web de cams y las tarjetas tardan más de 4 meses en llegar, si llegan...
> 
> La atención al cliente, mucho que desear y luego muchos requisitos para cualquier tipo de verificación. Un buen lugar es Delaware, más trasparente (aparentemente) y con menos problemas que otras jurisdicciones. Y mantienen un buen secreto bancario si lo gestionas todo a través de empresa.



Si tenía conocimiento del tema...
Paxum bank te sirve para banco transaccional como el Caye bank....recibir pagos y luego pasarla a otro lado


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

bonosca dijo:


> Ah y por añadir, cuidado con los bancos residentes en Belice, la normativa bancaria allí es bastante opaca. Cuando liquidaron Choice Bank (Que funcionaba con Payoneer y Firstchoicepay) la comunicación a los clientes en referencia a los fondos que estaban retenidos en las cuentas, prácticamente nula y no todos pudieron recuperar su dinero. Ahora, no saben qué pueda pasar con ese dinero y hay gente que se ha dejado bastante por el camino.



Si claro,no es una jurisdicción segura...la idea es usarlos como banco transaccional y no dejar fondos ahí


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Puedes intentarlo con TCB bank pero no creo que acepten (hay que ir en persona por cierto)



OK. Entonces, algun banco que no comparta información y acepte cuenta de empresa LLC y que ofrezca un Iban en Euros? 

Paxum está en Dominica y Dominica teóricamente sí comparte....

Las entidades de dinero electrónico como Skrill, Stripe o Payoneer, comparten a los países europeos?

Cualquier banco comparte información de ti como UBO con tu país de origen, aunque la cuenta sea de empresa?


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> OK. Entonces, algun banco que no comparta información y acepte cuenta de empresa LLC y que ofrezca un Iban en Euros?
> 
> Paxum está en Dominica y Dominica teóricamente sí comparte....
> 
> ...



De momento Dominica no comparte(ni siquiera han incluido el formulario del CRS)

Sobre las entidades algunas si y otras no,tienes que mirar bien


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> De momento Dominica no comparte(ni siquiera han incluido el formulario del CRS)
> 
> Sobre las entidades algunas si y otras no,tienes que mirar bien



Pues entiendo que lo ideal es que los clientes paguen via Paxum y de ahí mover el dinero a una cuenta personal en Georgia o Amenia directamente via transfer swift (de empresa a cuenta personal), no?


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Pues entiendo que lo ideal es que los clientes paguen via Paxum y de ahí mover el dinero a una cuenta personal en Georgia o Amenia directamente via transfer swift (de empresa a cuenta personal), no?



Exacto lo has pillado perfectamente  si ves que llega más dinero te montas una buena fundación de interés privado y así estara más protegido


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Exacto lo has pillado perfectamente  si ves que llega más dinero te montas una buena fundación de interés privado y así estara más protegido



Solo me quedaria esclarecer si escojer Paxum bank Ltd o bien Paxum Eu. El Paxum Eu comparte?

Creo recordar.que ambos cobran la misma comision...


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Solo me quedaria esclarecer si escojer Paxum bank Ltd o bien Paxum Eu. El Paxum Eu comparte?
> 
> Creo recordar.que ambos cobran la misma comision...



Paxum bank Ltd porque Paxum EU si lo hace


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Paxum bank Ltd porque Paxum EU si lo hace



Ok, lo decía por eso y porque el Paxum Eu era Canadiense....


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Paxum bank Ltd porque Paxum EU si lo hace



Estoy a punto de ver trámites para abrir la cuenta pero he encontrado unos reviews terribles sobre Paxum Bank en Trust Pilot. La mayoría diciendo que es un scam...


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Exacto lo has pillado perfectamente  si ves que llega más dinero te montas una buena fundación de interés privado y así estara más protegido



Muchas gracias por tus consejos Paradise Man. Viendo la malas valoraciones de Paxum y haciendo research, he encontrado una empresa que se llama Epayments. Algun feedback? Parece mucho más confiable...


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Estoy a punto de ver trámites para abrir la cuenta pero he encontrado unos reviews terribles sobre Paxum Bank en Trust Pilot. La mayoría diciendo que es un scam...



De Paxum o Paxum bank?


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus consejos Paradise Man. Viendo la malas valoraciones de Paxum y haciendo research, he encontrado una empresa que se llama Epayments. Algun feedback? Parece mucho más confiable...



No es un banco sino una institución de dinero virtual....


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> De Paxum o Paxum bank?



de Paxum Bank...


----------



## avmail (29 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> No es un banco sino una institución de dinero virtual....



Si, es una entidad de dinero electronico, pero para recibir el dinero, de forma transaccional, para luego enviarlo a mi cuenta en otro país, suficiente, no?

Creo que es bastante mas Barato que Paxum en comisiones y sí veo que hay Iban en euros virtual

Veo que está en UK, pero intercambia info? Porque Transferwise también está radicada en UK y habías comentado que no intercambia (lo que me parece raro siendo una entidad de UK)....


----------



## Paradise_man (30 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si, es una entidad de dinero electronico, pero para recibir el dinero, de forma transaccional, para luego enviarlo a mi cuenta en otro país, suficiente, no?
> 
> Creo que es bastante mas Barato que Paxum en comisiones y sí veo que hay Iban en euros virtual
> 
> Veo que está en UK, pero intercambia info? Porque Transferwise también está radicada en UK y habías comentado que no intercambia (lo que me parece raro siendo una entidad de UK)....



Segun pone en sus terminos transferwise no intercambia pero algunos otros si lo hacen


----------



## bonosca (30 Ago 2019)

Buenos días, 
Personalmente y después de muchos años, te recomiendo más las entidades de dinero electrónico, hay algunas que funcionan muy bien. Nosotros tenemos varios métodos de pago a las modelos, trabajamos con un banco de Estados unidos... 
También nos movemos en otros tipos de negocios como afiliación y los monederos electrónicos funcionan bien junto a su utilización mediante "tarjeta prepago". (Comprobado durante más de 15 años)


----------



## _Agamenon (30 Ago 2019)

https://amzn.to/34fl3oO


----------



## Paradise_man (30 Ago 2019)

bonosca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Personalmente y después de muchos años, te recomiendo más las entidades de dinero electrónico, hay algunas que funcionan muy bien. Nosotros tenemos varios métodos de pago a las modelos, trabajamos con un banco de Estados unidos...
> También nos movemos en otros tipos de negocios como afiliación y los monederos electrónicos funcionan bien junto a su utilización mediante "tarjeta prepago". (Comprobado durante más de 15 años)



el problema de las EMI es la inseguridad que tienen,mira leupay....es muy frecuente que te cierren la cuenta muy rapidamente sin obligación de pagarte y te empiecen a pedir documentación de todo....
Que banco usais? Yo de USA solo he conseguido abrir cuenta para mi LLC a traves de Mercury | Banking built for startups


----------



## avmail (30 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> el problema de las EMI es la inseguridad que tienen,mira leupay....es muy frecuente que te cierren la cuenta muy rapidamente sin obligación de pagarte y te empiecen a pedir documentación de todo....
> Que banco usais? Yo de USA solo he conseguido abrir cuenta para mi LLC a traves de Mercury | Banking built for startups



Mercury parece muy interesante. Tienen cuenta en Euros?


----------



## avmail (30 Ago 2019)

bonosca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Personalmente y después de muchos años, te recomiendo más las entidades de dinero electrónico, hay algunas que funcionan muy bien. Nosotros tenemos varios métodos de pago a las modelos, trabajamos con un banco de Estados unidos...
> También nos movemos en otros tipos de negocios como afiliación y los monederos electrónicos funcionan bien junto a su utilización mediante "tarjeta prepago". (Comprobado durante más de 15 años)



Perfecto. Con que banco trabajáis? Me interesa uno que pueda aceptar mi LLC en Wyoming conmigo como unico socio desde el extranjero, que no reporte a España...

Ahora que decís esto, Leupay si que lo conozco porque tenia una cuenta allí hace tiempo. Leopay comparte?


----------



## avmail (30 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> el problema de las EMI es la inseguridad que tienen,mira leupay....es muy frecuente que te cierren la cuenta muy rapidamente sin obligación de pagarte y te empiecen a pedir documentación de todo....
> Que banco usais? Yo de USA solo he conseguido abrir cuenta para mi LLC a traves de Mercury | Banking built for startups



He encontrado esto de Epayments: No liability for tax


----------



## Paradise_man (2 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Mercury parece muy interesante. Tienen cuenta en Euros?



no en dolares y soporta ACH y SWIFT y no tiene IBAN como en europa


----------



## Paradise_man (2 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> He encontrado esto de Epayments: No liability for tax



suena bien


----------



## avmail (2 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> no en dolares y soporta ACH y SWIFT y no tiene IBAN como en europa



Ok, la abriré en breve cuando tenga el EIN...


----------



## avmail (2 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> suena bien



Al final me han aprobado la solicitud de apertura de cuenta de Transferwise. Dije que estaré viajando a EEUU y tendré empleados en breve allí. Espero que esto valga para que no reporten a España que soy el UBO de la cuenta de empresa LLC americana...La verdad es que es peligroso porque no se cómo comprobar ese punto...

Por otro lado, el tema de tener 50K en el extranjero como máximo, sin declarar, aplica si eres UBO de una empres extranjera? Sabéis si computa para el total de 50K (por ejemplo 30K en la cuenta de empresa extranjera + 20K en cuenta personal extranjera, totalizaría los 50K maximos?)


----------



## Paradise_man (2 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Al final me han aprobado la solicitud de apertura de cuenta de Transferwise. Dije que estaré viajando a EEUU y tendré empleados en breve allí. Espero que esto valga para que no reporten a España que soy el UBO de la cuenta de empresa LLC americana...La verdad es que es peligroso porque no se cómo comprobar ese punto...
> 
> Por otro lado, el tema de tener 50K en el extranjero como máximo, sin declarar, aplica si eres UBO de una empres extranjera? Sabéis si computa para el total de 50K (por ejemplo 30K en la cuenta de empresa extranjera + 20K en cuenta personal extranjera, totalizaría los 50K maximos?)



Perfecto si te preguntan lo de la sede les das la oficina virtual que puedes hacer pasar por oficina real....
No si esos fondos estan a nombre de una entidad juridica sea una empresa,una fundación o un trust  por lo que no se cumpliría ese requerimiento.
Y si es 50K en total


----------



## avmail (2 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Perfecto si te preguntan lo de la sede les das la oficina virtual que puedes hacer pasar por oficina real....
> No si esos fondos estan a nombre de una entidad juridica sea una empresa,una fundación o un trust  por lo que no se cumpliría ese requerimiento.
> Y si es 50K en total



Ok, por tanto, si lo entiendo bien, podría tener 49K en cuentas personales en extranjero + ilimitado en la cuenta de empresa aunque sea el UBO de la misma? Pensaba que las entidades reportaban el UBO, aunque sea empresa la cuenta...


----------



## Hurdlerate (2 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> suena bien



Suena que "Save as required by any applicable law or regulation..."

Pues como todos los bancos , jajajaja


----------



## Hurdlerate (2 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, por tanto, si lo entiendo bien, podría tener 49K en cuentas personales en extranjero + ilimitado en la cuenta de empresa aunque sea el UBO de la misma? Pensaba que las entidades reportaban el UBO, aunque sea empresa la cuenta...




Sabes lo que significa UBO?

Pues tú mismo te respondes la gilipollez que has puesto


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, por tanto, si lo entiendo bien, podría tener 49K en cuentas personales en extranjero + ilimitado en la cuenta de empresa aunque sea el UBO de la misma? Pensaba que las entidades reportaban el UBO, aunque sea empresa la cuenta...



Esos fondos de la empresa son de la empresa da igual que tu seas el UBO o el tio Paco....es una entidad juridica,esta separado de ti


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Sep 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Suena que "Save as required by any applicable law or regulation..."
> 
> Pues como todos los bancos , jajajaja



De momento no estarían dentro del alcance del CRS


----------



## avmail (3 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> De momento no estarían dentro del alcance del CRS



Ok, ya veo. Pero no había un límite de 250K o algo así para empresas para que sí se reporte?

Además, si piden el UBO, es para reportar al país de origen entiendo yo...


----------



## SPQR (4 Sep 2019)

Nem3010 dijo:


> en conjunto con @Maya0708 puedo afirmar su comentario,hace un tiempo estuve trabajando en esta empresa,por motivos de viaje debi retirarme de esta pero quede muy contenta con su seriedad a nivel empresarial,ambiente laboral y paga son excelentes.Victoria international Holding y Agente comercial,son empresas en amplio crecimiento los recomiendo.



Reportado por Spammer.


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, ya veo. Pero no había un límite de 250K o algo así para empresas para que sí se reporte?
> 
> Además, si piden el UBO, es para reportar al país de origen entiendo yo...



eso eran con las cuentas bancarias antiguas bajo secreto bancario


----------



## D3k (4 Sep 2019)

El tribunal supremo ha tenido dos sentencias que creo que os interesan.

1. No hay que declarar el dinero que se tiene fuera de España, ni 50k ni leches. Hacienda lo ha ocultado pero no pueden hacer nada si no se lo comunicas. Es decir, puedes tener lo que te de la gana fuera sin necesidad de rellenar el 720 ni comunicarles nada a hacienda:
EL MODELO 720 ES ILEGAL SEGÚN LA UE. ESPAÑA LO OCULTA DESDE HACE 2 AÑOS.

2. El único requisito para el cambio de residencia son los famosos 183 días, el resto no cuenta, tus hijos y tu mujer pueden vivir en España, puedes tener aquí propiedades, etc.. que si pasas esos +183 días fuera de España, en el país donde residas, hacienda no podrá usar tu familia, etc para enchufarte, al menos esa es la sentencia del supremo:
El Tribunal Supremo establece un nuevo criterio para determinar el cambio de residencia en España | JDA

Como extra os digo con mis palabras que en Europa, la máxima prioridad es que no puede haber freno al capital, es decir, todas las leyes y demás inventos chinos, son eso, cuentos chinos, os pueden asustar y demás pero la ley es la ley y por eso las empresas grandes y ricos, muy bien asesorados por abogados, hacen lo que hacen.. el dinero en Europa se puede mover con libertad y esa es la ley 1 por así decirlo, la que tiene mayor peso, la que priva en caso de dudas o incompatibilidades con otra ley que se invente algún estado miembro.


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

d3k dijo:


> El tribunal supremo ha tenido dos sentencias que creo que os interesan.
> 
> 1. No hay que declarar el dinero que se tiene fuera de España, ni 50k ni leches. Hacienda lo ha ocultado pero no pueden hacer nada si no se lo comunicas. Es decir, puedes tener lo que te de la gana fuera sin necesidad de rellenar el 720 ni comunicarles nada a hacienda:
> EL MODELO 720 ES ILEGAL SEGÚN LA UE. ESPAÑA LO OCULTA DESDE HACE 2 AÑOS.
> ...



El modelo 720 es LEGAL y OBLIGATORIO, en España, hasta que no se derogue la norma, es verdad que están paradas las nuevas inspecciones y sanciones, pero solo paradas y si tanto le interesara a europa ya habría movido ficha mas rápidamente que cayados ellos también estaban y tiempo han tenido de hablar mas ALTO y CLARO. Todo lo demás es decir si quieres arriesgar o no. Si fuera ilegal en España habría sido anulada la normativa y no esta y deberían estar realizando devoluciones de las sanciones de oficio,no solo a las ya recurridas y en diferentes tramites, si no a todas y eso pasa?, por lo tanto cuidadin con aconsejar no declarar
Con lo de los 183 días todo correcto y bien explicado, ya habiendo jurisprudencia del supremo como indicas
Desde cuando las grandes corporaciones han tenido problemas en mover el dinero, pero por el todo el mundo?
Esperemos que se anule completamente el 720 pero a ver como y cuando
Un saludo


----------



## D3k (4 Sep 2019)

Si perdona, me confundí, el 720 ha sido la UE la que lo ha ilegalizado, aún como dices y que yo sepa no hay sentencia oficial en España y hacienda lo esta ocultando pero me imagino que si llegarán a juicio por el 720 (cosa que dudo xk dices que están paradas las nuevas inspecciones y sanciones), saldría la dichosa sentencia ya que el tribunal supremo hasta ahora, actúa como tiene que actuar, no como hacienda que en temas como el 720 "no lo hacen bien" a mi entender.

Para sacar cantidades importantes de la UE, por ejemplo puedes usar un intermediario, se dedican a eso profesionalmente, trabajan mediante sucursales, lo que hacen es mover el dinero primero a uno de los "paraísos" de la UE y de ahí lo mueven a un paraíso fuera de la UE.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Sep 2019)

Desgraciadamente, lo que discute la EU sobre el 720 es la imposición de multas por ser superiores a las mismas para el capital nacional, por establecer esta diferencia en contra del principio de libertad de circulación de capitales. Pero no objeta a la obligación de "informar", que es lo que hace tan endemoniadamente engorroso este trámite burrocrático.


----------



## Barruno (6 Sep 2019)

Maya0708 dijo:


> solo para los interesados en algun tipo de trabajo,yo Llevaba tiempo buscando una empresa solida y seria en materia de call centers,hoy en día puedo recomendar la compañía de Victoria International Holding,es una empresa nueva y en crecimiento,que se encarga de realizar invitaciones a eventos culinarios,muy buena paga y serios en estos. los recomiendo.



Llamar sólida y seria a una empresa Call center es un oximoron.
Operan el 99% defraudando a la SS contratando a falsos autonomos por medio de los famosos 60 euros.

No meto yo ahí dinero ni loco.


----------



## Barruno (6 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Por otro lado, el tema de tener 50K en el extranjero como máximo, sin declarar, aplica si eres UBO de una empres extranjera? Sabéis si computa para el total de 50K (por ejemplo 30K en la cuenta de empresa extranjera + 20K en cuenta personal extranjera, totalizaría los 50K maximos?)



En terminos de si Aeat se entera, la respuesta es sí, ya que te puedes dar por jodido si Aeat se entera de que eres UBO de lo que sea.
Intentar autoconcencerse de cosas así es contraproducente.


----------



## avmail (7 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> En terminos de si Aeat se entera, la respuesta es sí, ya que te puedes dar por jodido si Aeat se entera de que eres UBO de lo que sea.
> Intentar autoconcencerse de cosas así es contraproducente.



Ok, entiendo. Y si tienes una empresa americana con cuenta bancaria en america, entonces eso no llega a Aeat, porque EEUU no comparte info. Es así?


----------



## Barruno (7 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, entiendo. Y si tienes una empresa americana con cuenta bancaria en america, entonces eso no llega a Aeat, porque EEUU no comparte info. Es así?



No.
El problema es que comparten, pero no sabes si estan compartiendo ahora o cuando lo van a compartir si aun no comparten informacion, y pero tú no sabes hasta que punto.
Empezar algo con ese punto flaco es un sucidio.
Es que es de logica.
Si eres Ubo, eres titular en alguna medida y los usanos le van a cantar a la AEAT.


----------



## Barruno (22 Sep 2019)

D3k dijo:


> El tribunal supremo ha tenido dos sentencias que creo que os interesan.
> 
> 1. No hay que declarar el dinero que se tiene fuera de España, ni 50k ni leches. Hacienda lo ha ocultado pero no pueden hacer nada si no se lo comunicas. Es decir, puedes tener lo que te de la gana fuera sin necesidad de rellenar el 720 ni comunicarles nada a hacienda:
> EL MODELO 720 ES ILEGAL SEGÚN LA UE. ESPAÑA LO OCULTA DESDE HACE 2 AÑOS.
> ...



Lo del 720, AEAT lo sigue aplicando.
Explicado en romano paladino: AEAT hace lo que le sale del nabo y te folla cuando le da la gana, y se limpia el rabo con esas sentencias del tribunal europeo de los cojones.
Estuve en una conferencia hace 3 meses de un experto sobre el tema, y nos lo dejó claro clarinete, desarrollandolo de puta madre... y esa es mi conclusion con mis palabras. 
Ten juicios y los ganes, hamyjo.

Ahí tienes su blog con todo su haber en el tema.

Alejandro del Campo Zafra, asesoría fiscal DMS Consulting


----------



## Caliente (22 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Lo del 720, AEAT lo sigue aplicando.
> Explicado en romano paladino: AEAT hace lo que le sale del nabo y te folla cuando le da la gana, y se limpia el rabo con esas sentencias del tribunal europeo de los cojones.
> Estuve en una conferencia hace 3 meses de un experto sobre el tema, y nos lo dejó claro clarinete, desarrollandolo de puta madre... y esa es mi conclusion con mis palabras.
> *Ten juicios* y los ganes, hamyjo.
> ...



Mejor que no los tengas. No conozco ningun caso en que el particular gane a hacienda.

Por cierto , si alguien tiene interés en estos temas, que lea esta noticia

*Aristrain irá a juicio en otoño: el mayor caso contra Hacienda se verá ocho años después*

Por simular residencia en suiza y ocultar patrimonio a hacienda... A VER QUIEN GANA


----------



## Barruno (22 Sep 2019)

Caliente dijo:


> Mejor que no los tengas. No conozco ningun caso en que el particular gane a hacienda.
> 
> Por cierto , si alguien tiene interés en estos temas, que lea esta noticia
> 
> ...




Lo tiene chungo.
A juicio te tienes que presentar con algo mas que una mierda de certificado de residencia,que se sabe te lo dan por comprar una pipas en cualquier kioko.
Éso es un timo que ya dura demasiado.
Tiene que asumir que los abogado que le dijeron que con ese papelito valia, eran unos incompetentes. El cuento del Rey desnudo.
Desde que se creó el espacio shenguen, esto es una casa de putas para todos, pero hacienda va por libre, y como NO PUEDES PROBAR NADA (benditos pasaportes y pobres de nosotros cuando los eliminaron de europa), hacienda dice que vives aquí y punnnnnnnto.
Y, joe, que está claro que ese tio vivia en España.... que vivir en Suiza en invierno no mola, y eso lo sabe un tonto.

Lo mas inportante del artículo:

"La esperanza de Aristrain es Javier Merino, exmarido de Mar Flores, que fue absuelto de una acusación por simular que vivía en Cascais, a las afueras de Lisboa. Merino ganó en el Supremo al considerar la justicia que el hecho de tener certificado de residencia fiscal expedido por Portugal ya evitaba que hubiera delito. Merino fue absuelto en vía penal pero luego perdió un caso similar en un contencioso. Aristrain tiene un certificado de residencia fiscal en Suiza y cree que eso le permite defenderse. La fiscalía y la Abogacía del Estado aseguran que tienen pruebas de que en realidad pasaba en España más de 183 días al año, el mínimo para tributar aquí."


----------



## avmail (22 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Lo del 720, AEAT lo sigue aplicando.
> Explicado en romano paladino: AEAT hace lo que le sale del nabo y te folla cuando le da la gana, y se limpia el rabo con esas sentencias del tribunal europeo de los cojones.
> Estuve en una conferencia hace 3 meses de un experto sobre el tema, y nos lo dejó claro clarinete, desarrollandolo de puta madre... y esa es mi conclusion con mis palabras.
> Ten juicios y los ganes, hamyjo.
> ...



Bien! Llegados a este punto, habrían 2 puntos Vitales a aclarar:

- Pongamos que tienes 49K en el extranjero, en cuentas bancarias europeas online tipo Revolut, N26, Bunq, Swissquote, Dukascopy, etc...Se supone que a Hacienda le llega automáticamente esa información a final de año. Si simplemente tienes ese dinero allí y no está generando intereses ni nada, no hay nada que declarar no?

- Si tienes ese dinero en las cuentas, no te puede pedir hacienda de dónde de ha salido? Si lo hacen, puedes decir que ha llegado de amigos o similar? No sé, pero si esa cantidad la tienes allí y no proviene de ninguna cuenta tuya de España, no se yo...

- En el caso que ese dinero viniera de conversión de algun portal o exchange de criptomonedas tipo Bitcoin o similar, pero llega solo a esas cuentas europeas y no lo traes nunca a España, qué sucedería?

Creo que estas dudas interesarán a la mayoría


----------



## Barruno (22 Sep 2019)

Preguntas de principiante,pero bueno. Te respondo en MAYUSCULAS.



avmail dijo:


> Bien! Llegados a este punto, habrían 2 puntos Vitales a aclarar:
> 
> - Pongamos que tienes 49K en el extranjero, en cuentas bancarias europeas online tipo Revolut, N26, Bunq, Swissquote, Dukascopy, etc...Se supone que a Hacienda le llega automáticamente esa información a final de año. Si simplemente tienes ese dinero allí y no está generando intereses ni nada, no hay nada que declarar no?
> EFECTIVAMENTE
> ...



DE NADA.


----------



## avmail (22 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Preguntas de principiante,pero bueno. Te respondo en MAYUSCULAS.
> 
> 
> 
> DE NADA.



Hola de nuevo Barruno,

Muchas Gracias de nuevo  En relación a tus respuestas, está claro que no tengo como justificar dichos ingresos, ya que vienen de personas que pagan en cash o criptomenda por algunos servicios de paginas web y consultoria, que no quieren pagar Iva ni nada, todo efectivo.

Qué se puede hacer en ese caso? (No son grandes sumas, pero al final es dinero totalizando...)

En lo referente a las Criptomonedas, tenía entendido que el problema es cuando has enviado transfers de tus cuentas españolas hacia algun exchange o similar. Si solo vuelven hacia ti y tu nunca has enviado dinero pero además te aterriza a tus cuentas de fuera?

Comentando esto, alguna idea de cómo hacen el resto de países? Porque entiendo que el resto no tienen modelos Ilegales tipo el 720 de hacienda


----------



## Barruno (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Barruno,
> 
> Muchas Gracias de nuevo  En relación a tus respuestas, está claro que no tengo como justificar dichos ingresos, ya que vienen de personas que pagan en cash o criptomenda por algunos servicios de paginas web y consultoria, que no quieren pagar Iva ni nada, todo efectivo.
> 
> ...



Solucion a tus dudas: piensa como Hacienda. No te equivocarás.
Una cosa es que los ingresos sean anonimos y otra que tú no los quieras declarar.
Paga tu iva y tu irpf de los ingresos que recibes y punto.
Otra cosa es que no quieras. Que creo que es el caso.
Le das muchas vueltas a las cosas e intentas autoconvencerte de que hay salida a no pagar impuestos y no es asi.

Piensalo. No merece la pena.
Paga.


----------



## avmail (23 Sep 2019)

Si, tienes razón. Lo que pasa es que con empresa aquí estoy harto de robos, que Hacienda se quede injustamente con la mitad de todo, impuesto de sociedades del 25% de lo que generas + otros 20% a 30% extra para sacar el dinero, merecida y duramente ganado, ya sea a través de nóminas o dividendos.

Por eso, para cantidades inferiores o extras, trataré que algunos clientes paguen por el trabajo realizado a través.de cuenta extranjera. Nada más. 

Defraudar es lo que hacen los señores Roig de Mercadona, Urdangarian, el propio Rey, Aznar, Pujol, Aguirre, etc...


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, entiendo. Y si tienes una empresa americana con cuenta bancaria en america, entonces eso no llega a Aeat, porque EEUU no comparte info. Es así?



Puedes abrirla con un banco puertorriqueño ya que no participan en el FATCA ya que son territorio americano pero están exentos ni tampoco en el CRS.... O canadiense con cuenta en Puerto Rico por ejemplo


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> No.
> El problema es que comparten, pero no sabes si estan compartiendo ahora o cuando lo van a compartir si aun no comparten informacion, y pero tú no sabes hasta que punto.
> Empezar algo con ese punto flaco es un sucidio.
> Es que es de logica.
> Si eres Ubo, eres titular en alguna medida y los usanos le van a cantar a la AEAT.



Lo que sucede es que si empiezan a cantar tienes un tiempo antes de que te afecte o incluso puedes estar exento de ese intercambio (sucede con algunos países que las cuentas de antes del intercambio CRS siguen protegidas por secreto bancario) si tienes la mala suerte aún te queda tiempo para maniobrar y por ejemplo abrir un trust que sea el nuevo propietario de la sociedad (los trusts en este caso quedan expresamente exentos del CRS)


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si, tienes razón. Lo que pasa es que con empresa aquí estoy harto de robos, que Hacienda se quede injustamente con la mitad de todo, impuesto de sociedades del 25% de lo que generas + otros 20% a 30% extra para sacar el dinero, merecida y duramente ganado, ya sea a través de nóminas o dividendos.
> 
> Por eso, para cantidades inferiores o extras, trataré que algunos clientes paguen por el trabajo realizado a través.de cuenta extranjera. Nada más.
> 
> Defraudar es lo que hacen los señores Roig de Mercadona, Urdangarian, el propio Rey, Aznar, Pujol, Aguirre, etc...



Yo personalmente creo que es el deber de uno quitarse los impuestos de encima....si planteas mudarte en un tiempo de España creo que montartelo un tiempo offshore sin declarar mientras consigues que el negocio funcione y luego te piras me parece genial.....esto en un horizonte temporal de 5 años por ejemplo....
Si vas a hacerlo,hazlo todo a través del extranjero.... O no lo hagas...
Pero con unos si y otros no es una mala idea


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Solucion a tus dudas: piensa como Hacienda. No te equivocarás.
> Una cosa es que los ingresos sean anonimos y otra que tú no los quieras declarar.
> Paga tu iva y tu irpf de los ingresos que recibes y punto.
> Otra cosa es que no quieras. Que creo que es el caso.
> ...



El problema es que es imposible pensar como Hacienda ya que para ellos eres una mera vaca lechera....


----------



## avmail (23 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo personalmente creo que es el deber de uno quitarse los impuestos de encima....si planteas mudarte en un tiempo de España creo que montartelo un tiempo offshore sin declarar mientras consigues que el negocio funcione y luego te piras me parece genial.....esto en un horizonte temporal de 5 años por ejemplo....
> Si vas a hacerlo,hazlo todo a través del extranjero.... O no lo hagas...
> Pero con unos si y otros no es una mala idea



Gracias Paradise man. El problema es que ya tengo familia y niños aquí, por lo que cambiar de país no es opcion para mi a corto plazo...


----------



## avmail (23 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Puedes abrirla con un banco puertorriqueño ya que no participan en el FATCA ya que son territorio americano pero están exentos ni tampoco en el CRS.... O canadiense con cuenta en Puerto Rico por ejemplo



El problema de los bancos de Puerto Rico como Stern Bank es que parecen todos muy poco fiables, lentos y caros, a parte que pueden quebrar como el famoso Choice Bank de Belize...

La cuenta en Banco americano directamente no debería compartir, no?


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Gracias Paradise man. El problema es que ya tengo familia y niños aquí, por lo que cambiar de país no es opcion para mi a corto plazo...



A largo plazo lo que puedes hacer es lo siguiente....de momento te apañas con sociedades....y cuando ganes una buena cantidad de dinero lo que puedes es abrirte un trust en Panamá,Islas Cook o Nevis con cláusula de escape que sea la propietaria de la sociedad cambiando la información de la cuenta bancaria correspondiente con la nueva situación


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> El problema de los bancos de Puerto Rico como Stern Bank es que parecen todos muy poco fiables, lentos y caros, a parte que pueden quebrar como el famoso Choice Bank de Belize...
> 
> La cuenta en Banco americano directamente no debería compartir, no?



Yo no hablo de los bancos nuevos tan poco fiables especializados en clientes internacionales....sino bancos que sirven a clientes locales y a la vez ofrecen servicios internacionales con la cuenta bancaria protegida por un esquema de protección de fondos americanos cubriéndote 200K dólares por cuenta


----------



## avmail (23 Sep 2019)

Ah, eso es mucho mejor...Alguna recomendación?


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ah, eso es mucho mejor...Alguna recomendación?



De momento estoy hablando con uno de los bancos de ahí para entre un socio y yo ofrecer sociedades ya incorporadas lo más opacas posibles fuera del CRS y protegiendo la identidad del beneficiario


----------



## avmail (23 Sep 2019)

Ok, fantástico en ese caso


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, fantástico en ese caso



La verdad es que estamos trabajando bastante en ello ya que hay ciertos requisitos que nos piden para la empresa que estamos encargandonos de poder ofrecerlo para que el cliente no se tenga que preocupar mucho


----------



## avmail (23 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> La verdad es que estamos trabajando bastante en ello ya que hay ciertos requisitos que nos piden para la empresa que estamos encargandonos de poder ofrecerlo para que el cliente no se tenga que preocupar mucho



Por cierto, Payoneer con Empresa LLC americana y beneficiario español, reporta?


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Por cierto, Payoneer con Empresa LLC americana y beneficiario español, reporta?



No si te la abren en USA


----------



## avmail (23 Sep 2019)

Claro, he abierto cuenta de Payoneer para la LLC. Lo mismo que Transferwise, para LLC. Pero siendo plataformas tan extendidas (casi como Paypal), me extraña que no reporten al UBO al país de origen


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Claro, he abierto cuenta de Payoneer para la LLC. Lo mismo que Transferwise, para LLC. Pero siendo plataformas tan extendidas (casi como Paypal), me extraña que no reporten al UBO al país de origen



No cumplen las normas que les aplican a los bancos al no ser bancos


----------



## avmail (23 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> No cumplen las normas que les aplican a los bancos al no ser bancos



Si, pero creo haver leido que comparten igual...De hecho, si tengo una cuenta en Payoneer o Transferwise a titulo personal, esa si que comparte, verdad?


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si, pero creo haver leido que comparten igual...De hecho, si tengo una cuenta en Payoneer o Transferwise a titulo personal, esa si que comparte, verdad?



Transferwise no y payoneer de usa tampoco aunque ahora las nuevas las abrían en Europa


----------



## avmail (24 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Transferwise no y payoneer de usa tampoco aunque ahora las nuevas las abrían en Europa



Entonces, esas entidades serían un gran coladero legal y todo el mundo tendría el dinero allí. No creo que eso sea así...En ese sentido, hay algun sitio en la web de Hacienda o certificado digital dónde se puedan ver esos datos vinculados de uno mismo?

Por esa regla de 3, además, las entidades de dinero electrónico en España, como Verse, Bnext o tarjetas de prepago varias, no intercambian datos directamente con aeat?


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Entonces, esas entidades serían un gran coladero legal y todo el mundo tendría el dinero allí. No creo que eso sea así...En ese sentido, hay algun sitio en la web de Hacienda o certificado digital dónde se puedan ver esos datos vinculados de uno mismo?
> 
> Por esa regla de 3, además, las entidades de dinero electrónico en España, como Verse, Bnext o tarjetas de prepago varias, no intercambian datos directamente con aeat?



Depende de las jurisdicciones....según los de transferwise ellos no intercambian....lo puedes ver en la propia web


----------



## avmail (25 Sep 2019)

Aha, eso parece con Transferwise. Y para la LLC en Payoneer? Comparten hacia Espanistan el UBO?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Aha, eso parece con Transferwise. Y para la LLC en Payoneer? Comparten hacia Espanistan el UBO?



Si consigues que te lo abran con el payoneer americano no...
También si consigues introductor quizá hasta puedas hablar con algún banco de Mauricio cómo ABC banking y te abran cuenta a la LLC


----------



## avmail (25 Sep 2019)

Al final he podido abrir cuenta con Mercury y también con Payoneer. Lo que no se es si Payoneer me ha abierto cuenta americana o no. He abierto directamente cuenta para la LLC, aunque el UBO soy yo claro...Como sé si es americana? Entiendo que ya lo es si lo he hecho así...

Por otro lado, al tener la de Mercury, esa como no atiende a CRS al ser 100% americana con routing number y demás, entiendo que no hay problemas de que me reporten como UBO hacia aqui espanistán. Es correcto?

Teniendo en cuenta el tema de las cuentas en USD, como hago para no declarar beneficios en USA? Soy unico socio de la LLC que como estoy yo solo se considera disregarded entity, aunque si que tengo EIN


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Al final he podido abrir cuenta con Mercury y también con Payoneer. Lo que no se es si Payoneer me ha abierto cuenta americana o no. He abierto directamente cuenta para la LLC, aunque el UBO soy yo claro...Como sé si es americana? Entiendo que ya lo es si lo he hecho así...
> 
> Por otro lado, al tener la de Mercury, esa como no atiende a CRS al ser 100% americana con routing number y demás, entiendo que no hay problemas de que me reporten como UBO hacia aqui espanistán. Es correcto?
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta el tema de las cuentas en USD, como hago para no declarar beneficios en USA? Soy unico socio de la LLC que como estoy yo solo se considera disregarded entity, aunque si que tengo EIN



Sobre lo de payoneer fíjate donde tienes la cuenta en que banco está.... seguramente te hayan abierto la americana....
La de Mercury no reporta nunca.... De eso puedes estar tranquilo....
Declarar tendrás que hacerlo todo los años en el formulario 5472 aunque si no has tenido ningún cliente americano no te pedirán impuestos....esto antes no era así pero hace años cambió todo .
Te dejo un sitio web 
The Ultimate Guide to US LLCs for Non-Residents | Offshore Secrets


----------



## avmail (25 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Sobre lo de payoneer fíjate donde tienes la cuenta en que banco está.... seguramente te hayan abierto la americana....
> La de Mercury no reporta nunca.... De eso puedes estar tranquilo....
> Declarar tendrás que hacerlo todo los años en el formulario 5472 aunque si no has tenido ningún cliente americano no te pedirán impuestos....esto antes no era así pero hace años cambió todo .
> Te dejo un sitio web
> The Ultimate Guide to US LLCs for Non-Residents | Offshore Secrets



Buenas tardes Paradise man,

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Ahora al principio, todo son dudas, pero ya todo lo básico parece estar bien.

Pues las cuentas del Payoneer son (por defecto las que han indicado ellos al dar de alta el Global Payment Service) cuenta "Checking" de First Century Bank para la cuenta USD y Wirecard Bank AG alemana para la cuenta en Euros (que es la que quiero utilizar más...)


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Buenas tardes Paradise man,
> 
> Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Ahora al principio, todo son dudas, pero ya todo lo básico parece estar bien.
> 
> Pues las cuentas del Payoneer son (por defecto las que han indicado ellos al dar de alta el Global Payment Service) cuenta "Checking" de First Century Bank para la cuenta USD y Wirecard Bank AG alemana para la cuenta en Euros (que es la que quiero utilizar más...)



La europea si reportaría pero la otra no


----------



## avmail (25 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> La europea si reportaría pero la otra no



Ok, correcto, pero raro siendo el mismo proveedor intermediario de pagos...En tal caso, no se porque Transferwise no debería compartir con el Iban europeo para la empresa de Usa...


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, correcto, pero raro siendo el mismo proveedor intermediario de pagos...En tal caso, no se porque Transferwise no debería compartir con el Iban europeo para la empresa de Usa...



Se supone que quien reportaría es el banco si está abierta a tu nombre y no a nombre del procesador de pagos


----------



## avmail (25 Sep 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Se supone que quien reportaría es el banco si está abierta a tu nombre y no a nombre del procesador de pagos



Ok, como Transferwise es procesador de pagos, será Handelsbank (el banco alemán que trabaja con las cuentas de Transferwise) quien reporte a España que eres el UBO, verdad? Si esto es así, la idea sería en Transferwise y Payoneer utilizar sólo la cuenta en USD, la americana en cada caso. Pero al estar abierta automáticamente la de Alemania en ambos casos, reporta automáticamente entiendo. Si no hago ningun movimiento en la cuenta EUR de cada plataforma, no reportará, o simplimente reportará que tengo la cuenta de empresa abierto con yo como UBO pero con saldo 0€ de movimientos?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Sep 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Ok, como Transferwise es procesador de pagos, será Handelsbank (el banco alemán que trabaja con las cuentas de Transferwise) quien reporte a España que eres el UBO, verdad? Si esto es así, la idea sería en Transferwise y Payoneer utilizar sólo la cuenta en USD, la americana en cada caso. Pero al estar abierta automáticamente la de Alemania en ambos casos, reporta automáticamente entiendo. Si no hago ningun movimiento en la cuenta EUR de cada plataforma, no reportará, o simplimente reportará que tengo la cuenta de empresa abierto con yo como UBO pero con saldo 0€ de movimientos?



No reportara nada al no tener balance ni movimientos


----------



## Barruno (11 Oct 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> No reportara nada al no tener balance ni movimientos



Error.
Reporta el mero hecho de tener cuenta abierta.


----------



## Paradise_man (11 Oct 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Error.
> Reporta el mero hecho de tener cuenta abierta.



Depende del convenio que tenga con los países y del software usado por el banco.... He escuchado por parte de gente del sector financiero que ciertos bancos y entidades ignoran las cuentas sin balances y movimientos


----------



## Barruno (11 Oct 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Depende del convenio que tenga con los países y del software usado por el banco.... He escuchado por parte de gente del sector financiero que ciertos bancos y entidades ignoran las cuentas sin balances y movimientos



Dura lex sed lex.
Fiate de la Virgen y no corras.


----------



## Paradise_man (11 Oct 2019)

Si fiarme no me fío,todo lo que se pueda está fuera del CRS 


Barruno dijo:


> Dura lex sed lex.
> Fiate de la Virgen y no corras.


----------



## Emma Castañeda Sanchez (1 Nov 2019)

En mi opinión lo primero que tiene que plantearse la gente que lea estas cosas (no son multinacionales ni empresas que facturan docenas de millones), es sopesar si están dispuestos a largarse a vivir a otro país.


----------



## innosan81 (14 Nov 2019)

Buen ejemplo


----------



## Porter (30 Ene 2020)

Qué tal burbujeros, pensaba en abrir un hilo nuevo con algunas dudas, pero realmente creo que es más apropiado probar antes en este hilo a ver si hay suerte para encontrar a alguien que pueda iluminarnos, es un hilo que me he releído mil veces en la sombra y sé que hay gente que pilota bastante.

Resulta que mi socio y yo estamos empezando a hacer algo de dinero y tenemos decidido irnos al extranjero por razones obvias. Somos jóvenes y “sin cargas”, relativamente hablando, por lo que no nos lo hemos pensado mucho, nuestro destino sería Bulgaria (Sofia), básicamente por: ser miembro de la union europea, PIB per capita bajo (muy barato contratar personal, oficinas, y el coste de vida claro), para ser el país más pobre de la UE, es un país seguro y con garantías legales, prácticamente como cualquier otro país de la UE, por lo que lo vemos como una oportunidad.

Voy a dejar algunas dudas que tenemos en la cabeza a ver si alguien puede iluminarnos:

1. Esta pregunta es la más importante, y es que queremos contratar servicios de consultoría para hilar fino con el tinglao’, ¿recomendáis algunas de estos dos consultoras?¿o va a ser tirar el dinero?:

librestado.com

goodbyematrix.com 

Seguro que algunos los conocéis de sobra, o habéis tenido experiencia con ellos. Podéis decirme algo sobre ellos o recomendarme a alguien? la consultoría sería para montarnos la estructura correctamente y aclararnos sobretodo el siguiente punto.

2. ¿Alguien sabe algo sobre las CFC rules en Bulgaria? (teniendo en cuenta la revisión que hicieron en verano de las normas cfc que anunciaron a principios de 2019). Nuestra idea inicial es tener una offshore con 0% imposición fiscal, por ejemplo Gibraltar, y establecerla como subsidiaria, mientras que la sede la tendríamos en Bulgaria, hasta hace poco parece ser que esto era posible pero parece que la UE ya está metiendo las garras en estos asuntos en toda Europa. Esto sería únicamente con la intención de no pagar impuestos, pero como digo la UE está regulando ya las subsidiarias offshore y obligando a tributarlas. Cualquier información sobre esto es bien recibida, también tenemos en mente tener oficinas y contratar personal en Bulgaria, pero aún no sabemos cómo hacer funcionar la sociedad en bulgaria y la offshore en conjunto, repito, si fuera posible. 

3. ¿Las CFC rules afectan solo a las empresas o también a los individuos?

4. Acerca del IVA comunitario, hay alguna alternativa para burlar (legalmente hablando) el IVA en la UE?.

5. Igualmente nos gustaría escuchar recomendaciones acerca de nuestro destino, quizás nos estamos dejando algo, o hay destinos mejores. ¿Recomendaríais algún país viable sin CFC rules en el que residir (incluso fuera de la UE)?

A ver si hay suerte y alguien puede darnos un poco de info.


----------



## Paradise_man (30 Ene 2020)

Porter dijo:


> Qué tal burbujeros, pensaba en abrir un hilo nuevo con algunas dudas, pero realmente creo que es más apropiado probar antes en este hilo a ver si hay suerte para encontrar a alguien que pueda iluminarnos, es un hilo que me he releído mil veces en la sombra y sé que hay gente que pilota bastante.
> 
> Resulta que mi socio y yo estamos empezando a hacer algo de dinero y tenemos decidido irnos al extranjero por razones obvias. Somos jóvenes y “sin cargas”, relativamente hablando, por lo que no nos lo hemos pensado mucho, nuestro destino sería Bulgaria (Sofia), básicamente por: ser miembro de la union europea, PIB per capita bajo (muy barato contratar personal, oficinas, y el coste de vida claro), para ser el país más pobre de la UE, es un país seguro y con garantías legales, prácticamente como cualquier otro país de la UE, por lo que lo vemos como una oportunidad.
> 
> ...



Sobre la asesorias,he oido buenas cosas de librestado,he leido varias veces su blog y me encanta la verdad,pero personalmente no se que tal son.

Sobre las CFC rules,aplican a compañías,donde seran sujetos a la gravamen del impuesto de sociedades bulgaro del 10% las ganancias de la subsidiaria que tengais fuera, http://taxsummaries.pwc.com/ID/Bulgaria-Corporate-Group-taxation.

Ahora bien,si haceis menos de 750K al año,quiza os saldria mejor la opcion de Chipre en lugar de Bulgaria ya que si la subsidiaria hace menos de 750K no se activan las CFC rules chipriotas.

Sobre Gibraltar,no tiene un impuesto de sociedades del 0% sino de uno del 10% como Bulgaria...
Impuestos de sociedades del 0% tienes desde Seychelles,San Vicente de las granadinas a opciones mas interesantes como USA o Canada mientras no tengas clientes de ahi(si facturais a empresas o autonomos, Canadá o USA es donde debeis mirar para que a vuestros clientes les acepten las facturas la hacienda local,si es a particulares da igual)

Sobre el IVA, depende de lo que sea pero el transporte intercomunitario e internacional es del 0% en Chipre
Cypriot VAT rates and VAT compliance - Avalara

Sobre paises donde vivir sin CFC rules pues Suiza por ejemplo y Georgia,Thailandia,Emiratos Arabes,Hong Kong,Bahamas,etc


----------



## Paradise_man (31 Ene 2020)

Caso 1: Si la venta se hace a traves de una sociedad española seguiras pagando pero esta vez como Entidad no residente....la opcion que veo seria que te dieras de alta como autonomo en el pais donde residas y le cobres de esa manera

Caso 2: Malta,Bulgaria,Chipre,Gibraltar,Irlanda,USA,Canada,islas mauricio,HK,Emiratos arabes....
Puedes montar por ejemplo la sociedad en Chipre con subsidiaria en Mauricio,HK,Emiratos arabes,incluso Seychelles si tu cliente no es persona juridica.

Caso 3: Digamos,que haces una pequeña trampa y al banco no le comunicas que eres residente fiscal en otro pais...el banco no pasaria informacion a este nuevo pais donde eres residente fiscal asi que esa cuenta seria secreta


----------



## Paradise_man (31 Ene 2020)

Centralizar en Andorra sin subsidiarias? claro seria viable lo que lo digo es de forma que pagues los menos impuestos posibles...
Si eres residente fiscal en Andorra no te pueden decir mucho si has retirado los fondos en Andorra mientras pagues el IRPF que corresponde...que hasta 24.000€ esta exento y el tramo mas alto es del 10%....
Podrias redomiciliar la sociedad de España a Andorra sin problema o convertirla en filial aunque tendrias que pagar impuestos....pero en principio no tendrias problema para usar una empresa andorrana en tu negocio de intermediacion


----------



## Paradise_man (31 Ene 2020)

La verdad es que Andorra tiene un buen sistema bancario,eso si,siempre es bueno tener el dinero repartido entre varios sitios....Suiza,USA,etc...no hay que dejar todos los huevos en la misma cesta.
Muchas gracias!! igual le deseo lo mismo respecto a lo suyo!

Bajo mi punto de vista,para un pais tan pequeño es un suicidio economico....Se le iría toda la gracia que tiene,sobretodo porque la UE planea la armonizacion fiscal entre sus paises miembros....
Como dice un usuario de un foro que suelo visitar,la UE esta preparandose para ser la mayor prision a cielo abierto de la historia,huyan mientras puedan de ella.


----------



## Alan__ (31 Ene 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Centralizar en Andorra sin subsidiarias? claro seria viable lo que lo digo es de forma que pagues los menos impuestos posibles...
> Si eres residente fiscal en Andorra no te pueden decir mucho si has retirado los fondos en Andorra mientras pagues el IRPF que corresponde...que hasta 24.000€ esta exento y el tramo mas alto es del 10%....
> Podrias redomiciliar la sociedad de España a Andorra sin problema o convertirla en filial aunque tendrias que pagar impuestos....pero en principio no tendrias problema para usar una empresa andorrana en tu negocio de intermediacion



Como ves usar paypal con cuenta offshore ?


----------



## Paradise_man (31 Ene 2020)

Alan__ dijo:


> Como ves usar paypal con cuenta offshore ?



personalmente jamas he tenido problema alguno


----------



## Alan__ (31 Ene 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> personalmente jamas he tenido problema alguno



Pero que direccion das la de España o la offshore?


----------



## Paradise_man (31 Ene 2020)

Alan__ dijo:


> Pero que direccion das la de España o la offshore?



si lo haces a traves de sociedad,simplemente la offshore de la empresa


----------



## Alan__ (31 Ene 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> si lo haces a traves de sociedad,simplemente la offshore de la empresa



osea q necesitas crear una sociedad offshore entiendo


----------



## Paradise_man (31 Ene 2020)

Alan__ dijo:


> osea q necesitas crear una sociedad offshore entiendo



no hace falta...puedes hacerlo individualmente pero tienes que dar direccion española


----------



## Ulisses (31 Ene 2020)

Un tipo impositivo general del 5%? Joder......¿no es muy poco?
Y lo de la exención del iva por un volumen d enegocio inferior a 45.000? Eso quiebra toda la mecánica del impuesto.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Feb 2020)

Y si el iva es neutro para el empresario, qué hacen con el? se lo comen sin deducirlo? por módulos, recargo de equivalencia?


----------



## Rocksteady (2 Feb 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, lo que discute la EU sobre el 720 es la imposición de multas por ser superiores a las mismas para el capital nacional, por establecer esta diferencia en contra del principio de libertad de circulación de capitales. Pero no objeta a la obligación de "informar", que es lo que hace tan endemoniadamente engorroso este trámite burrocrático.



Correcto. Al loro con esto. En hacienda me informarion de que se han parado las sanciones para gente que presenta el 720 voluntariamente pero fuera de tiempo. Para el que no lo presenta siguen multando. Eso fue lo que me dijeron, falta saber si querian asustar.


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Sobre la asesorias,he oido buenas cosas de librestado,he leido varias veces su blog y me encanta la verdad,pero personalmente no se que tal son.
> 
> Sobre las CFC rules,aplican a compañías,donde seran sujetos a la gravamen del impuesto de sociedades bulgaro del 10% las ganancias de la subsidiaria que tengais fuera, Bulgaria - Group taxation.
> 
> ...



En tu último párrafo das información errónea. Y no es la primera vez... Espero que no te dediques a aconsejar a nadie


----------



## Rocksteady (4 Feb 2020)

@Paradise_man @euromelon ya que os veo puestos con las CFC rules, a ver si me podeis ayudar: *entiendo que las CFC rules se activan para ciudadanos de la UE con empresas en el extranjero*, para evitar empresas pantalla. Es decir, si viviendo en Espana tienes una empresa en otro pais con menor presion fiscal, tributas por ella (impuesto de sociedades, IRPF/dividendos) en Espana, salvo que acredites sustancia economica en el otro pais.

*¿Y si un residente no-UE tiene una empresa en la UE?* Por ejemplo, alguien que reside en Emiratos Arabes y monta una empresa en Malta para negocios en la UE. Si te hacen tributar por ella en Malta, los impuestos son bajos. Si te hacen tributar en Emiratos Arabes, los impuestos son 0. ¿Se requiere sustancia economica (una oficina, un director/empleados locales) para la empresa de Malta?

Gracias de antemano por vuestra respuesta.


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2020)

Rocksteady dijo:


> @Paradise_man @euromelon ya que os veo puestos con las CFC rules, a ver si me podeis ayudar: *entiendo que las CFC rules se activan para ciudadanos de la UE con empresas en el extranjero*, para evitar empresas pantalla. Es decir, si viviendo en Espana tienes una empresa en otro pais con menor presion fiscal, tributas por ella (impuesto de sociedades, IRPF/dividendos) en Espana, salvo que acredites sustancia economica en el otro pais.
> 
> *¿Y si un residente no-UE tiene una empresa en la UE?* Por ejemplo, alguien que reside en Emiratos Arabes y monta una empresa en Malta para negocios en la UE. Si te hacen tributar por ella en Malta, los impuestos son bajos. Si te hacen tributar en Emiratos Arabes, los impuestos son 0. ¿Se requiere sustancia economica (una oficina, un director/empleados locales) para la empresa de Malta?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por vuestra respuesta.



1.para lo de sustancia hay que ser listo.
2.emiratos tiene normas de sustancia y todo eso
3 es una pésima idea vivir en ese país de mierda


----------



## Rocksteady (4 Feb 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> 1.para lo de sustancia hay que ser listo.
> 2.emiratos tiene normas de sustancia y todo eso
> 3 es una pésima idea vivir en ese país de mierda



Gracias por tu respuesta. Respondo tus puntos:
1- Te puedes explicar mejor? Una cosa es ser listo/pillo y otra es q las autoridades se lo traguen...
2- Eso es si abres una empresa en emiratos. No es el caso.
3- No hay que vivir alli continuamente para tener la residencia.


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2020)

Rocksteady dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. Respondo tus puntos:
> 1- Te puedes explicar mejor? Una cosa es ser listo/pillo y otra es q las autoridades se lo traguen...
> 2- Eso es si abres una empresa en emiratos. No es el caso.
> 3- No hay que vivir alli continuamente para tener la residencia.



1.No por internet no me explico mejor
2.Si resides en emiratos y tienes empresa fuera también. 
3Alla tu teniendo la residencia oficial en un pais árabe y teniendo mas boletos para que tus cruces de fronteras sean un coñazo.


Se acaban los consejos gratis por hoy


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Feb 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> En tu último párrafo das información errónea. Y no es la primera vez... Espero que no te dediques a aconsejar a nadie



dime cual de esta lista tiene CFC rules,de momento no tienen niguno de esos paises,puedes buscar mas informacion....yo te podr'ia de hecho buscar para que vieses que de momento ninguno de esos paises las tiene


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Feb 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> 1.para lo de sustancia hay que ser listo.
> 2.emiratos tiene normas de sustancia y todo eso
> 3 es una pésima idea vivir en ese país de mierda



sustancia y CFC rules no son lo mismo.
Es cierto que Emiratos ha puesto recientemente requisitos de sustancia,pero tambien es cierto que hay formas para cumplir los requisitos
Y si vivir ahi es algo parecido a una jaula de oro


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Feb 2020)

@Paradise_man imaginemos que una empresa española quisiera rebajar su fiscalidad aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por Amsterdam....consigue una oficinita virtual (con su direccion postal, telef, etc)...

cuál seria la mejor forma de aprovecharse de la fiscalidad de paises bajos para la empresa española?

estoy buscando lo del 'sandwich holandés' pero me parece que es dar muchas vueltas...no?

saludos,


----------



## Paradise_man (10 Feb 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Paradise_man imaginemos que una empresa española quisiera rebajar su fiscalidad aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por Amsterdam....consigue una oficinita virtual (con su direccion postal, telef, etc)...
> 
> cuál seria la mejor forma de aprovecharse de la fiscalidad de paises bajos para la empresa española?
> 
> ...



Puedo preguntar a que se dedica la empresa? eso podria ayudar a la hora de planearlo


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Feb 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Puedo preguntar a que se dedica la empresa? eso podria ayudar a la hora de planearlo



vende maquinaria high-tech para industria de precisión (bienes de equipo).


----------



## Paradise_man (10 Feb 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> vende maquinaria high-tech para industria de precisión (bienes de equipo).



perfecto,la idea seria usar un testaferro para haceros una empresa que funcione de intermediario a la hora de comprar y vender maquinaria....comprais la maquinaria con la empresa de Paises Bajos,la empresa de paises bajos os la vende a vosotros mas cara,desviando parte de la ganancia a Paises bajos,creo que hasta una britanica o chipriota aun os iria mejor


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Feb 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> perfecto,la idea seria usar un testaferro para haceros una empresa que funcione de intermediario a la hora de comprar y vender maquinaria....comprais la maquinaria con la empresa de Paises Bajos,la empresa de paises bajos os la vende a vosotros mas cara,desviando parte de la ganancia a Paises bajos,creo que hasta una britanica o chipriota aun os iria mejor



gracias amigo.

un saludo,


----------



## Paradise_man (10 Feb 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> gracias amigo.
> 
> un saludo,



de nada,un saludo


----------



## santiagou (14 Feb 2020)

Proveedor argentino vende productos agrícolas a precio normal, pero buena calidad y reputación de no vender ni apalabrar lo que no va a poder cumplir.
Me ofrece vendermelo a mitad de precio, así se ahorra impuestos en Argentina.
La diferencia de precio la quiere en paraíso fiscal a convenir.
Me facturaría para la parte fuera de Argentina comisiones de intermediación o similar.

Puedo acabar en la cárcel por esto?
A él si lo pillan seguro que le rompen el orto.


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2020)

santiagou dijo:


> Proveedor argentino vende productos agrícolas a precio normal, pero buena calidad y reputación de no vender ni apalabrar lo que no va a poder cumplir.
> Me ofrece vendermelo a mitad de precio, así se ahorra impuestos en Argentina.
> La diferencia de precio la quiere en paraíso fiscal a convenir.
> Me facturaría para la parte fuera de Argentina comisiones de intermediación o similar.
> ...



Vas a tener muy difícil deducirte ese pago aquí.


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Feb 2020)

santiagou dijo:


> Proveedor argentino vende productos agrícolas a precio normal, pero buena calidad y reputación de no vender ni apalabrar lo que no va a poder cumplir.
> Me ofrece vendermelo a mitad de precio, así se ahorra impuestos en Argentina.
> La diferencia de precio la quiere en paraíso fiscal a convenir.
> Me facturaría para la parte fuera de Argentina comisiones de intermediación o similar.
> ...



Usa una sociedad en Costa Rica o Panama para intermediar como si hubiera exportacion


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

¿ De verdad Roberto Gamboa ha intentado borrar este hilo ?


----------



## Inversin (31 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> ¿ De verdad Roberto Gamboa ha intentado borrar este hilo ?



Quien es ese y porque dices eso? jajajja


----------



## alav (17 Abr 2020)

Intermedio a cambio de una comisión entre españoles (clientes) y Chinos e Indios (proveedores), sector pharma/roids.

Necesito cobrar con tarjeta o transferencia de forma segura, esto está creciendo y el sistema de cobro que tengo actualmente no es sostenible, es anónimo, pero nada sostenible.

Ideas??
Coste??


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Abr 2020)

alav dijo:


> Intermedio a cambio de una comisión entre españoles (clientes) y Chinos e Indios (proveedores), sector pharma/roids.
> 
> Necesito cobrar con tarjeta o transferencia de forma segura, esto está creciendo y el sistema de cobro que tengo actualmente no es sostenible, es anónimo, pero nada sostenible.
> 
> ...



mandame imbox....estoy en el mundillo del pharma y tambien del offshore


----------



## euromelon (21 Abr 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> mandame imbox....estoy en el mundillo del pharma y tambien del offshore



Sigues aconsejando cosas mal estructuradas e ilegales?


----------



## Paradise_man (21 Abr 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Sigues aconsejando cosas mal estructuradas e ilegales?



ideas mal estructuradas e ilegales como que?
Sigo esperando la respuesta a lo ultimo que te dije


----------



## euromelon (21 Abr 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> ideas mal estructuradas e ilegales como que?
> Sigo esperando la respuesta a lo ultimo que te dije



Jajaja

No enseño a timadores 
Saludos!


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Abr 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> No enseño a timadores
> Saludos!



timador por? he dado informacion totalmente gratis....sigue diciendo mierdas sin fundamento....que ya me dijiste algo hace un tiempo y te respondi pero tu no me contaste.... Sigue soñando anda... Yo respondo con datos y fundamento,lo tuyo son palabras vacias


----------



## euromelon (22 Abr 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> timador por? he dado informacion totalmente gratis....sigue diciendo mierdas sin fundamento....que ya me dijiste algo hace un tiempo y te respondi pero tu no me contaste.... Sigue soñando anda... Yo respondo con datos y fundamento,lo tuyo son palabras vacias



No claro no has propuesto nada ilegal tampoco... Solo hay dos posibilidades o eres ignorante o timador . Saludos!


----------



## HAuslander (22 Abr 2020)

Hola a todos.

Querría vuestra opinión

De mis tiempos mozos, tengo una cuenta en el típico banco suizo. Nada de cosas raras. Solo la cuenta corriente que usaba cuando trabajé ahi.

Ya he hablado para que me la pongan al dia y sea totalmente utilizable.

Ahora que voy a trabajar como autónomo con algún cliente nacional e internacional, ¿Creéis que puede tener sentido que para cobrar a los clientes internaciones use esta cuenta con IBAN suizo? ¿Y para los clientes españoles, tendría sentido?

La idea es simolemente tener una parte de mis exiguos ahorros en otro país ya que no me fío un pelo. Ya que sino me equivoco, los voy a tener que declarar igualmente a Hacienda, ¿no?

El coste es de unos 40€ al año creo.

Gracias!

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## euromelon (22 Abr 2020)

HAuslander dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Querría vuestra opinión
> 
> ...



No deberías tener problems con tus clientes otra cosa sería para domiciliar recibos .

Lo que no se es si el banco te aceptara que uses la cuenta para temas comerciales . 

Si quieres tener ahorros simplemente tienes bancos suizos y de Luxemburgo sin comisiones .


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Abr 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> No claro no has propuesto nada ilegal tampoco... Solo hay dos posibilidades o eres ignorante o timador . Saludos!



Ilegal como que....miles de veces he avisado que hay que tener cuidado con las CFC rules y cuando he comentado cosas ilegales para evadir el CRS por ejemplo siempre he dicho que hay que es ilegal,ni he recomendado ni nada,simplemente lo he mencionado


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Abr 2020)

HAuslander dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Querría vuestra opinión
> 
> ...



no es buena idea ya que el banco es muy posible que te cierre la cuenta y mas con lo estrictos que son los bancos suizos con toda la regulacion AML....es una cuenta corriente y no creo que hayas hablado con ellos de usarlas con fines comerciales....
Simplemente cuando quieras ahorrar manda desde tu cuenta española a Suiza y ya,olvidate de lios con los bancos


----------



## Paradise_man (28 May 2020)

Residencia rapida....Chipre y Panamá para asi cobrarla legalmente....de otra manera si quieres hacerlo legal todo lo tienes muy crudo para que por ejemplo no salten las leyes CFC


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Jun 2020)

si exacto...aunque no hace falta ser asalariado para conseguir permiso de residencia....mirate la friendly visa
Y si es muy tipico usar chipre en medio para salir de la UE


----------



## euromelon (8 Jun 2020)

residencia en paraguay mejor


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Jun 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> residencia en paraguay mejor



¿Por qué mejor Paraguay que Panamá o Chipre?


----------



## Julianillo (8 Jun 2020)

Un proveedor me ha pedido que le pague en un cheque regalo de Amazon porque así dice que Hacienda no se entera, 
¿que pensais?


----------



## euromelon (9 Jun 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Por qué mejor Paraguay que Panamá o Chipre?



0 impuestos por ganancias del exterior imposibilidad de que vuelva a gobernar la izquierda en 20 años. No está en ninguna lista de paraísos fiscales. País autosuficiente . Mujeres .

Lo único malo es la falta de mar


----------



## Paradise_man (9 Jun 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> residencia en paraguay mejor



Yo iria por Chipre y despues a Panama pero directamente a Panamá es una buena opcion tambien para evitar la exit tax


----------



## Paradise_man (9 Jun 2020)

Julianillo dijo:


> Un proveedor me ha pedido que le pague en un cheque regalo de Amazon porque así dice que Hacienda no se entera,
> ¿que pensais?



depende de cuanto dinero sea


----------



## euromelon (9 Jun 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo iria por Chipre y despues a Panama pero directamente a Panamá es una buena opcion tambien para evitar la exit tax



Muchas transferencias desde/hacia Panamá...


----------



## LoL LoL (10 Jun 2020)

Si o que ?


----------



## juagse (16 Jun 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> no es buena idea ya que el banco es muy posible que te cierre la cuenta y mas con lo estrictos que son los bancos suizos con toda la regulacion AML....es una cuenta corriente y no creo que hayas hablado con ellos de usarlas con fines comerciales....
> Simplemente cuando quieras ahorrar manda desde tu cuenta española a Suiza y ya,olvidate de lios con los bancos



Te van a cerrar la cuenta por trabajar con ellos???


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jun 2020)

juagse dijo:


> Te van a cerrar la cuenta por trabajar con ellos???



si tienes una cuenta corriente personal no la puedes usar con fines comerciales y no me extrañaria que le den un toque de atenciòn o que bien le cerraran dicha cuenta


----------



## orbeo (19 Jun 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Residencia rapida....Chipre y Panamá para asi cobrarla legalmente....de otra manera si quieres hacerlo legal todo lo tienes muy crudo para que por ejemplo no salten las leyes CFC



Panamá rápida?

Fácilmente 3 meses y entre 3 y 4 mil dólares según que abogado, el cual es obligatorio para tramitarla.

Eso sí no te pasa como a mí, que te pilla un cambio de gobierno o de sistema informático, o por qué Dios así lo dispuso y te tarda 8 meses como me pasó a mí.


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jun 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Panamá rápida?
> 
> Fácilmente 3 meses y entre 3 y 4 mil dólares según que abogado, el cual es obligatorio para tramitarla.
> 
> Eso sí no te pasa como a mí, que te pilla un cambio de gobierno o de sistema informático, o por qué Dios así lo dispuso y te tarda 8 meses como me pasó a mí.



Claro, pero sigue siendo mas rápido y barato que otros paises de fuera de la UE... la idea es tramitarla en Panamá y a la vez la Chipriota te vas a Chipre y una vez lista la residencia en Panama,ya puedes irte jejej.... Pero la Chipriota primero es ya que acaban de meter otra vez a Panama en la lista de paraisos fiscales y asi no hay que pagar a la hacienda hispanstani unos cuantos años


----------



## kilerz (11 Jul 2020)

Si tienes una empresa en Estonia, facturas a un único cliente de la UE, ¿ el capital de la empresa se puede utilizar para hacer trading de acciones e inversión en fondos de inversión, reinvirtiendo los dividendos de dichas acciones/participaciones ? tengo entendido que los impuestos sólo se pagan una vez hagas reparto de dividendos, así que podrías estar comprando y vendiendo acciones con la empresa, que mientras no se reparta dividendos, pagarías 0. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## Mono1 (21 Sep 2020)

kilerz dijo:


> Si tienes una empresa en Estonia, facturas a un único cliente de la UE, ¿ el capital de la empresa se puede utilizar para hacer trading de acciones e inversión en fondos de inversión, reinvirtiendo los dividendos de dichas acciones/participaciones ? tengo entendido que los impuestos sólo se pagan una vez hagas reparto de dividendos, así que podrías estar comprando y vendiendo acciones con la empresa, que mientras no se reparta dividendos, pagarías 0. ¿Es correcto?



Una cosa... tu cliente no sera Google, vives en España y ademas no tienes trabajadores... xD (me da que se por donde vas) la hacienda española te dice que tu vives aqui y eres el administrador y que le suda la polla que tu empresa este en Estonia, que no tiene trabajadores... asi que a pagar en España (tardaran lo que tarden pero te pillaran si es como pienso, me lo mire bien con abogados especializados en el tema)

Basicamente entiendo que tu pregunta es... puede una empresa comprar acciones de otras empresas? si claro que puede, que te toque pagar o no ira en funcion de como apuntes esos movimientos.


----------



## ismai (25 Sep 2020)

Hola, estoy fascinado con las conversaciones que veo por aquí.

¿Qué consejo daríais para alguien que tiene únicamente ingresos por licencia de software?
Producto SaaS ya desarrollado con ingresos por suscripción. A priori daría igual residir un tiempo fuera.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Sep 2020)

Cuidado que los residentes en Panamá sí pagan impuestos en el país aunque los ingresos provengan de fuera. Los que no pagan son las empresas en la zona offshore, y sólo de aquellas rentas que provengan del exterior.


----------



## euromelon (26 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cuidado que los residentes en Panamá sí pagan impuestos en el país aunque los ingresos provengan de fuera. Los que no pagan son las empresas en la zona offshore, y sólo de aquellas rentas que provengan del exterior.



Ha cambiado recientemente entonces ?


----------



## Nefersen (6 Oct 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Ha cambiado recientemente entonces ?



¿No se tributa por rentas del exterior? 
Yo no pongo la mano en el fuego. He oído decir...


----------



## euromelon (6 Oct 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿No se tributa por rentas del exterior?
> Yo no pongo la mano en el fuego. He oído decir...



No la última vez que lo mire pero Panamá no es un país que me interese demasiado entre los líos del ex presidente y que lo promueven demasiado los newsletters de EEUU


----------



## _In_Brick_We_Trust_ (6 Oct 2020)

ismai dijo:


> Hola, estoy fascinado con las conversaciones que veo por aquí.
> 
> ¿Qué consejo daríais para alguien que tiene únicamente ingresos por licencia de software?
> Producto SaaS ya desarrollado con ingresos por suscripción. A priori daría igual residir un tiempo fuera.



Up up
A mi también me interesa, a ver si alguien contesta


----------



## TylerDurden99 (8 Dic 2020)

Te puedo asegurar varias cosas:

1- El 99,9% de personas que se recrean pensando en como evitar el pago de impuestos, sociedades offshore, ocultar patrimonio y demás parafernalia libertaria no necesitan realmente nada de todo eso, unos se divierten pensando en el tema, otros hablan sin pensar antes, algunos incluso ya están pensando en como ocultar un patrimonio que todavía ni siquiera tienen y la mayoría habla desde la más absoluta de las ignorancias. Todo eso es lo que comúnmente se conoce como "paja mental" o bien "tema molongui que tocar cuando estoy seguro que el de enfrente sabe menos que yo".

2- Si necesitas realmente algún servicio de ese tipo te puedo poner ejemplos: No quieres tener dinero en España? No lo tengas, lo llevas a Andorra, Suiza, Luxemburgo, Lichtenstein o cualquier otro país especializado en la materia de tu gusto, solicitas una cuenta numerada, solicitas una tarjeta numerada (efectivamente, es tal y como te lo imaginas, una tarjeta por la que por fuera no tiene más que un numero) así como las claves para la banca online, y te vuelves a tu casa. Una vez en casa podrás realizar pagos con tarjeta en cualquier comercio, desde el chino de tu barrio hasta la compra de billetes de avión a Bora Bora o si prefieres latas de atún del corte inglés.

3- Si perteneces al 0,1% de la población que realmente necesita de estos servicios, que sepas que todos los bancos que tu conoces, son accionistas propietarios de los bancos de los países mencionados en el punto 2. Los que realmente necesitan de estos servicios ni siquiera se mueven de casa para llevar la pasta ya que en caso de que el cliente tenga efectivo, un transporte especializado sale de esos países y recoge la pasta por carretera y lo lleva hasta el banco sito en esos países, hablamos de que esto solo ocurre solo por importes grandes, no se exactamente de que limite hablamos. 

4- Todos los bancos especializados en la materia tienen accesos privados para clientes especiales desde sus parkings hasta la "ventanilla" / Cajas de seguridad.

5- Cual es la versión para pobres que quiere ingresar dineros de sus actividades transparentes u opacas? Una simple Payoneer y a sacar del cajero el límite diario.

*Todo lo mencionado aquí se ha realizado desde una perspectiva de animus docendi o bien animus iocandi, en ningún caso se trata de un asesoramiento legal.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> un transporte especializado sale de esos países y recoge la pasta por carretera y lo lleva hasta el banco sito en esos países,



El servicio de transporte especializado hace muchos años que se llama transferencia electrónica, y se hace tecleando la cantidad en un ordenador y dándole a una tecla.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (9 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> El servicio de transporte especializado hace muchos años que se llama transferencia electrónica, y se hace tecleando la cantidad en un ordenador y dándole a una tecla.



La gente que tiene efectivo no declarado no puede hacer tal cosa, por eso existe el servicio que menciono. Las transferencias electrónicas son una obviedad que no es necesario ni comentar.


----------



## Multi de prestijio (9 Dic 2020)

Pagar impuestos es un crimen.


----------



## sandwelldistrict (9 Dic 2020)

Hong Kong es un buen país.


----------



## Barruno (9 Dic 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> 0 impuestos por ganancias del exterior imposibilidad de que vuelva a gobernar la izquierda en 20 años. No está en ninguna lista de paraísos fiscales. País autosuficiente . Mujeres .
> 
> Lo único malo es la falta de mar



Por que no va a gobernar la izquierda?


----------



## Barruno (9 Dic 2020)

Rocksteady dijo:


> Correcto. Al loro con esto. En hacienda me informarion de que se han parado las sanciones para gente que presenta el 720 voluntariamente pero fuera de tiempo. Para el que no lo presenta siguen multando. Eso fue lo que me dijeron, falta saber si querian asustar.



Para que arriesgarse?
Total... ellos ya saben donde tienes cta por que los bancos se chivan hacienda...
A no ser que tengas el dinero en Armenia o Panamá...


----------



## Barruno (9 Dic 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Como dice un usuario de un foro que suelo visitar,la UE esta preparandose para ser la mayor prision a cielo abierto de la historia,huyan mientras puedan de ella.



Que foro es ese?


----------



## Nefersen (9 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> La gente que tiene efectivo no declarado no puede hacer tal cosa, por eso existe el servicio que menciono. Las transferencias electrónicas son una obviedad que no es necesario ni comentar.



Ese servicio de transporte no existe. 

Si lo que tienes es varios millones en negro, no hace falta ningún transporte. El banco que admita blanquear -que no es cualquiera ni mucho menos- te lo recoge en la sucursal local y lo transfiere electrónicamente. 

Incluso en la época de las monedas de oro, los bancos no lo transportaban. Tú entregabas 100 onzas en Venecia y el banco te las devolvía en Paris, pero no trasladaba físicamente esas onzas, sino que las entregaba de sus propias reservas locales en el destino. El origen de la banca era precisamente evitar el riesgo de transportar monedas, mediante el canje de anotaciones contables.


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (9 Dic 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Que foro es ese?



No se que foro sera ese, pero podeis leer este articulo de Librestado, es muy esclarecedor: Sobre la locura de la Unión Europea y tus opciones para escapar de esta


----------



## Barruno (9 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ese servicio de transporte no existe.
> 
> Si lo que tienes es varios millones en negro, no hace falta ningún transporte. El banco que admita blanquear -que no es cualquiera ni mucho menos- te lo recoge en la sucursal local y lo transfiere electrónicamente.
> 
> Incluso en la época de las monedas de oro, los bancos no lo transportaban. Tú entregabas 100 onzas en Venecia y el banco te las devolvía en Paris, pero no trasladaba físicamente esas onzas, sino que las entregaba de sus propias reservas locales en el destino. El origen de la banca era precisamente evitar el riesgo de transportar monedas, mediante el canje de anotaciones contables.



El origen de las letras de cambio, los templarios en tierra santa.
Para todo lo demás, mastercard.


----------



## Paradise_man (9 Dic 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Que foro es ese?



Offshorecorptalk


----------



## Barruno (9 Dic 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Offshorecorptalk



A si.. lo conocia
Pena que sea en ingles pero bueno... está bastabte bien.


----------



## euromelon (9 Dic 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Offshorecorptalk



Lleno de estafadores


----------



## euromelon (9 Dic 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Por que no va a gobernar la izquierda?



Si contestase se sabría mi identidad


----------



## TylerDurden99 (9 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ese servicio de transporte no existe.
> 
> Si lo que tienes es varios millones en negro, no hace falta ningún transporte. El banco que admita blanquear -que no es cualquiera ni mucho menos- te lo recoge en la sucursal local y lo transfiere electrónicamente.
> 
> Incluso en la época de las monedas de oro, los bancos no lo transportaban. Tú entregabas 100 onzas en Venecia y el banco te las devolvía en Paris, pero no trasladaba físicamente esas onzas, sino que las entregaba de sus propias reservas locales en el destino. El origen de la banca era precisamente evitar el riesgo de transportar monedas, mediante el canje de anotaciones contables.



Perfecto, solo existe lo que tu conoces, sabes digas o creas. Ningún problema majo. Cátedra finalizada y siguiente tema.


----------



## Paradise_man (9 Dic 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> A si.. lo conocia
> Pena que sea en ingles pero bueno... está bastabte bien.



Es muy muy bueno....hay gente bastante buena en ese foro jejejje


----------



## Paradise_man (9 Dic 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Lleno de estafadores



cierto....por eso nunca uso los servicios de los que ahi se anuncian


----------



## XXavier (9 Dic 2020)

Eso es para gente de mucho dinero, y no para los que estamos en el foro...

Y, aunque se trate de mucho dinero, es un riesgo enorme para el poco ahorro que se puede tener. Hacienda dispone de muchas fuentes de información, y puede 'tirar de más' si lo necesita. Por ejemplo, si Hacienda sospecha que un residente en España está utilizando una VISA contra una cuenta no declarada en el extranjero, puede solicitar a VISA todos los datos de las transacciones realizadas, dado que se trata de un residente, sujeto a la legislación fiscal española. VISA le dará esos datos de manera casi automática.


----------



## euromelon (9 Dic 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> cierto....por eso nunca uso los servicios de los que ahi se anuncian



No creo que llegue al nivel de latrocinio de talkgold . Lo echo de menos. Eran unas risas


----------



## Paradise_man (9 Dic 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> No creo que llegue al nivel de latrocinio de talkgold . Lo echo de menos. Eran unas risas



pfff pues en money maker group y actualmente en BlackHatworld ya ni te cuento


----------



## euromelon (9 Dic 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> pfff pues en money maker group y actualmente en BlackHatworld ya ni te cuento



Blackhatworld en sus momentos tenía cosas se seo muy buenas . Subcontrate mucho ahi


----------



## Paradise_man (9 Dic 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Blackhatworld en sus momentos tenía cosas se seo muy buenas . Subcontrate mucho ahi



todavía hay cosas bastante chachis pero los estafadores ahi abundan la verdad....pero los hilos son bastante buenos


----------



## euromelon (9 Dic 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> todavía hay cosas bastante chachis pero los estafadores ahi abundan la verdad....pero los hilos son bastante buenos



La mayoría de agencias seo en España eran simples revendedores de bhw y fiverr


----------



## Nefersen (10 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Perfecto, solo existe lo que tu conoces, sabes digas o creas. Ningún problema majo. Cátedra finalizada y siguiente tema.



Si existe, demuéstralo, porque esto es como los ovnis. Yo puedo decir que hay un montón de ellos en Roswell. No sólo es que nunca haya oído hablar de ese supuesto servicio de transporte físico de billetes, sino que no tiene ningún sentido práctico. ¿Para qué iba un banco a transportar billetes si le basta un simple apunte contable? ¿No comprendes que los billetes, en sí mismos, no son más que anotaciones contables?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (10 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si existe, demuéstralo, porque esto es como los ovnis. Yo puedo decir que hay un montón de ellos en Roswell.



Pero en que cabeza cabe que vaya a dedicar tiempo a demostrar nada a patán alguno. Déjalo correr, tienes razón y listo, no hay más que hablar.


----------



## euromelon (10 Dic 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso es para gente de mucho dinero, y no para los que estamos en el foro...
> 
> Y, aunque se trate de mucho dinero, es un riesgo enorme para el poco ahorro que se puede tener. Hacienda dispone de muchas fuentes de información, y puede 'tirar de más' si lo necesita. Por ejemplo, si Hacienda sospecha que un residente en España está utilizando una VISA contra una cuenta no declarada en el extranjero, puede solicitar a VISA todos los datos de las transacciones realizadas, dado que se trata de un residente, sujeto a la legislación fiscal española. VISA le dará esos datos de manera casi automática.



Anda que no hay manera fácil y legal de evitar eso de la visa


----------



## Paradise_man (11 Dic 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> La mayoría de agencias seo en España eran simples revendedores de bhw y fiverr



los viejos tiempos....


----------



## Expat (11 Dic 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Anda que no hay manera fácil y legal de evitar eso de la visa



¿Lo podrías explicar, por favor?


----------



## Nefersen (11 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Pero en que cabeza cabe que vaya a dedicar tiempo a demostrar nada a patán alguno. Déjalo correr, tienes razón y listo, no hay más que hablar.



Patán es el que se inventa chorradas a nivel de niño de 8 años a ver si cuelan. Lo siento, no cuelan en un foro especializado en economía. Prueba en forocoches.
¿Y?

*Danske Bank money laundering scandal* arose in 2017-2018 around €200 billion of suspicious transactions that flowed from Estonian, Russian, Latvian and other sources through the Estonia-based bank branch of Denmark-based Danske Bank from 2007 to 2015. 

¿Es que piensas que esas "transactions" se hacían cargando sacas de billetes en el maletero de un coche?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Patán es el que se inventa chorradas a nivel de niño de 8 años a ver si cuelan. Lo siento, no cuelan en un foro especializado en economía. Prueba en forocoches.
> 
> 
> ¿Y?
> ...



Perfecto, pues ya estás saliendo de aquí entonces prueba en forocoches o donde te aguanten tu arrogante necedad que es en lo que estas especializado tú.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Perfecto, pues ya estás saliendo de aquí entonces prueba en forocoches o donde te aguanten tu arrogante necedad que es en lo que estas especializado tú.



¿Me vas a echar tú, pompero? 

Este hilo es de los mejores del foro porque está destinado a dar consejos reales, y no a postear rumorología de patio de colegio, que es lo que tú has hecho. ¿No es más fácil reconocer que te has inventado un cuento y no insultar a quien te pone en evidencia? Menudo prenda estás hecho.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Me vas a echar tú, pompero?
> 
> Este hilo es de los mejores del foro porque está destinado a dar consejos reales, y no a postear rumorología de patio de colegio, que es lo que tú has hecho. ¿No es más fácil reconocer que te has inventado un cuento y no insultar a quien te pone en evidencia? Menudo prenda estás hecho.



Yo no necesito inventarme nada el problema lo tienes tú en la cabeza cuando decides darle o no credibilidad a lo que lees. Como eres un patán aunque lo vieses con tus propios ojos tampoco lo creerías así que te vas a pedirle pruebas a quien tu ya sabes. Vaya con el irreductible inquisidor de la ignorancia.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Yo no necesito inventarme nada el problema lo tienes tú en la cabeza cuando decides darle o no credibilidad a lo que lees. Como eres un patán aunque lo vieses con tus propios ojos tampoco lo creerías así que te vas a pedirle pruebas a quien tu ya sabes. Vaya con el irreductible inquisidor de la ignorancia.




Claro, claro. Es que nunca he visto -como tú- camiones llenos de billetes de dinero negro cruzando fronteras...


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Claro, claro. Es que nunca he visto -como tú- camiones llenos de billetes de dinero negro cruzando fronteras...



Se llevan en furgones blindados no en camiones, y el dinero negro en efectivo para tu información tiene el mismo aspecto que el blanco. Sigue en tu feliz ignorancia.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Se llevan en furgones blindados no en camiones, y el dinero negro en efectivo para tu información tiene el mismo aspecto que el blanco. Sigue en tu feliz ignorancia.



Que hay furgones blindados para el traslado de efectivo no lo niega nadie, sino que se usen para llevar dinero negro, o que eso sea un servicio que ofrezca cualquier entidad -que es lo que has afirmado-. Los bancos que blanquean -escasísimos hoy en día- lo hacen mediante "transaction flows" y no enviando sacas de billetes como si estuviéramos en el Oeste americano en 1880. Lo siento, pero no cuela, y tu insistencia en sostenerla no enmendarla resulta patética.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que hay furgones blindados para el traslado de efectivo no lo niega nadie, sino que se usen para llevar dinero negro, o que eso sea un servicio que ofrezca cualquier entidad -que es lo que has afirmado-. Los bancos que blanquean -escasísimos hoy en día- lo hacen mediante "transaction flows" y no enviando sacas de billetes como si estuviéramos en el Oeste americano en 1880. Lo siento, pero no cuela, y tu insistencia en sostenerla no enmendarla resulta patética.



He dicho entidades especializadas lee mejor. Los que blanquean son "escasísimos" porque tu lo dices? Hay muchos sin ir más lejos en Andorra pero tu pobre ignorante que sabrás. Me importa 0 tu opinión de patán así como las películas que te montes tu solo.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> He dicho entidades especializadas lee mejor. Los que blanquean son "escasísimos" porque tu lo dices? Hay muchos sin ir más lejos en Andorra pero tu pobre ignorante que sabrás. Me importa 0 tu opinión de patán así como las películas que te montes tu solo.



Sí claro, claro. _Entidades especializadas_ en Andorra que recogen el dinero negro en España, lo meten en furgones blindados y cruzan la frontera hacia el Principado. Y la Ley 10/2010 de 28 de abril de prevención de blanqueo de capitales y la financiación del terrorismo, así como el Real Decreto-ley 11/2018 de 31 de agosto que transpone la Directiva 2015/849 del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo de 20 de mayo de 2015, esas leyes todas se la saltan por sus cojones morenos, así como la obligación de presentar en ambas aduanas -la de España y la de Andorra-, el formulario S1, informando al BDE del motivo, cantidad y origen de los fondos transportados...

Ah no, espera. Es que ese documento S1 lo falsifican otras _entidades especializadas_ en falsificación residentes en Chipre, y así sortean el problema.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si claro, entidades especializadas en Andorra que recogen el dinero negro en España, lo meten en furgones blindados y cruzan la frontera hacia el Principado. Y la Ley 10/2010 de 28 de abril de prevención de blanqueo de capitales y la financiación del terrorismo se la saltan por sus cojones morenos, así como la obligación de presentar en ambas aduanas -la de España y la de Andorra-, el formulario S1, informando al BDE del motivo, cantidad y origen de los fondos transportados...
> 
> Ah no, espera. Es que ese documento S1 lo falsifican otras entidades especializadas en falsificación residentes en Chipre, y así sortean el problema.




Pero este bufón que tara mental tiene, porque te da tanta rabia que haya alguien que sepa algo que tu ignores? Si no te lo crees pasa en vez de dar vergüenza ajena con tu disfraz de superpatán de justiciero online. Mi consejo original es que si no tiene mucho dinero no se preocupase por donde poner a salvo lo poco que tenga porque no compensa ni el coste ni están pensadas esos servicios para su perfil. Simplemente pasa de mí en vez de acosar y dar la brasa con tu exhibición de patanería bufonesca.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Pero este bufón que tara mental tiene, porque te da tanta rabia que haya alguien que sepa algo que tu ignores? Si no te lo crees pasa en vez de dar vergüenza ajena con tu disfraz de superpatán de justiciero online. Mi consejo original es que si no tiene mucho dinero no se preocupase por donde poner a salvo lo poco que tenga porque no compensa ni el coste ni están pensadas esos servicios para su perfil. Simplemente pasa de mí en vez de acosar y dar la brasa con tu exhibición de patanería bufonesca.



Mira payaso, si supieras algo que yo ignorase no te costaría nada darme un zasca aportando alguna referencia de una de esas muchas "entidades especializadas" que según tú se dedican al blanqueo de capitales de manera tan descarada, recogiendo efectivo en "furgones blindados" y cruzando fronteras sin problema alguno. Pero ¿sabes por qué no lo haces? Porque es mentira. Así que no te queda sino el recurso de insultarme con arrogancia para disimular que te he pillado con el carrito del helado.

¿Qué vienes a vender ahora? ¿Qué eres un narco con millones de euros de dinero negro que tiene acceso a esas "entidades especializadas" que, claro, no son conocidas para los pobrecitos ignorantes como yo?  

Y respecto a lo de "acosarte", respondo a tus respuestas insultantes. Cállate, deja de hacer el ridículo, y verás que pronto me olvido de ti.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Mira payaso, si supieras algo que yo ignorase no te costaría nada darme un zasca aportando alguna referencia de una de esas muchas "entidades especializadas" que según tú se dedican al blanqueo de capitales de manera tan descarada, recogiendo efectivo en "furgones blindados" y cruzando fronteras sin problema alguno. Pero ¿sabes por qué no lo haces? Porque es mentira. Así que no te queda sino el recurso de insultarme con arrogancia para disimular que te he pillado con el carrito del helado.
> 
> ¿Qué vienes a vender ahora? ¿Qué eres un narco con millones de euros de dinero negro que tiene acceso a esas "entidades especializadas" que, claro, no son conocidas para los pobrecitos ignorantes como yo?
> 
> Y respecto a lo de "acosarte", respondo a tus respuestas insultantes. Cállate, deja de hacer el ridículo, y verás que pronto me olvido de ti.



No voy a perder un minuto en dar explicaciones a superpatán. Yo he aconsejado al forero que o tiene mucha pasta o se olvide. No voy a dar detalles adicionales a un bufón con taras que va de justiciero acosando a los que participan en un foro solo porque le duela en el orgullo que otro sepa algo que el ignora. Ignorame y vete a acosar a otro.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Dic 2020)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> No voy a perder un minuto en dar explicaciones a superpatán. Yo he aconsejado al forero que o tiene mucha pasta o se olvide. No voy a dar detalles adicionales a un bufón con taras que va de justiciero acosando a los que participan en un foro solo porque le duela en el orgullo que otro sepa algo que el ignora. Ignorame y vete a acosar a otro.



No puedes dar "detalles adicionales" porque todo es una mentira que te tiraste en plan enteradillo, para hacerte el importante delante del forero, pero "el superpatán justiciero" te descubrió, y en lugar de asumirlo y desaparecer discretamente, sigues empeñado en ganarla a base de insultar como un niñato en el patio de un colegio. Qué patético eres. 

Ya no pierdo un segundo más contigo. Creo que cualquiera que nos lea tiene ya claro el tipo de fantasma que eres.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Dic 2020)

Superpatán que me dejes tranquilo y vayas a ajusticiar, bufonear, y rabiar por no ser el enteradillo supremo a otra parte.


----------



## euromelon (12 Dic 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> los viejos tiempos....



Yo me retiré pese a que tenía la ventaja de ser el que creaba más barata
Y


Expat dijo:


> ¿Lo podrías explicar, por favor?



Claro que podría pero dichas cosas son información privilegiada


----------



## euromelon (12 Dic 2020)

@TylerDurden99 block


----------



## euromelon (12 Dic 2020)

Se pueden sacar50000€ mensuales sin priblema


----------



## euromelon (12 Dic 2020)

@Hurdlerates hijo de puta trabajas en un banco cutre no?


----------



## Alan__ (12 Dic 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Se pueden sacar50000€ mensuales sin priblema



estass seguro de lo que dices?


----------



## euromelon (12 Dic 2020)

Alan__ dijo:


> estass seguro de lo que dices?



Se de varias personas que lo hacen


----------



## euromelon (12 Dic 2020)

Te bloqueo por mezclar inglés y español gañan


----------



## TylerDurden99 (12 Dic 2020)

Otro patán ignorante que piensa que está en posesión de la verdad absoluta y cree que solo existe lo que el sabe, conoce y ve. No deberías perder el tiempo haciendo de justiciero censor como el otro bufón superpatán, si no te lo crees ningún problema a mí me la bufa.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (12 Dic 2020)

Lee antes, lo que concluyes tu es lo mismo que le he dicho desde el principio, que o tiene mucho dinero o no compensa. Leer antes de lanzar bufonadas está bien.


----------



## euromelon (16 Dic 2020)

Mariano9 dijo:


> He visto que en países como irlanda ofrecen un impuesto de sociedades del 12,5& algo que es ideal para muchas empresas, en esta página se explica muy bien el tipo de sociedades, las ventajas que tiene para emprender y considero que es interesante, aunque la economía no este en su mejor momento, nunca es tarde para emprender.



SPAM


----------



## elKaiser (17 Dic 2020)

Cuéntaselo al HSBC.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Dic 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ese servicio de transporte no existe.
> 
> Si lo que tienes es varios millones en negro, no hace falta ningún transporte. El banco que admita blanquear -que no es cualquiera ni mucho menos- te lo recoge en la sucursal local y lo transfiere electrónicamente.
> 
> Incluso en la época de las monedas de oro, los bancos no lo transportaban. Tú entregabas 100 onzas en Venecia y el banco te las devolvía en Paris, pero no trasladaba físicamente esas onzas, sino que las entregaba de sus propias reservas locales en el destino. El origen de la banca era precisamente evitar el riesgo de transportar monedas, mediante el canje de anotaciones contables.





NO TODOS LOS BANCOS SON COMO TU PARECE QUE HAYAS VISTO ..I.E.. EL SATANDER, EL bbva, EL CHASE MANHATTAN BANK .... EN SUIZA , ANDORRA , Y DEMAS PARAISOS FISCALES HAY BANCOS QUE SON UN TIO EN UNA OFICINA...ESO ES TODO..

COMO POSIBILIDAD ES PERFECTAMENTE CREIBLE LO QUE DICE EL FORERO...Y HASTA PROBABLE...


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Ene 2021)

pregunta a alguien que pilote.

tengo una microempresa en paises bajos y residencia fiscal.

me han ofrecido un proyecto que puede durar - prácticamente - toda la vida, es un importe recurrente equivalente a 'un buen sueldo europeo'...que si se optimiza puede ayudar mucho a la futura jubilación y a ver las cosas de otra manera.

Hay un problema.....uno de los clientes a los que más facturaría es español. No quiero NADA a mi nombre en España, ni abrir ninguna empresa, NADA.

Teniendo en cuenta que ya tengo una miniempresa...cuál seria la mejor jugada?

Curaçao? Sark? Nevis?

Podría ser una empresa 'independiente' a la ya existente y yo en paralelo mantener la micropyme ya mencionada?

Que se os ocurre? Voy a ir a un bufete de creacion de empresas...pero no quiero ir de pardillo, quiero poderle rebatir y decirle 'me han dicho que hay ESTO'...nse si me explico...conocer opciones y optimizarlo a tope.

saludos y gracias de antemano!!!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Ene 2021)

¿Si ya tienes una empresa y una cuenta bancaria de empresa en un ñaís civilizado por qué no puedes facturarle a ese cliente español como nos hace cualquier otra empresa europea? No veo el problema. Le aplicas el IVA español y fuera.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Si ya tienes una empresa y una cuenta bancaria de empresa en un ñaís civilizado por qué no puedes facturarle a ese cliente español como nos hace cualquier otra empresa europea? No veo el problema. Le aplicas el IVA español y fuera.



No me estás entendiendo. No quiero tratos a mi nombre con empresas españolas.

Estoy hablando de crear una 'representative' o la forma juridica más cutre offshore y que esta facture por mi y luego retirar esos beneficios a través de la offshore - todo legal -

Si hago lo que tu dices, aparte de IVA (declaraciones trimestrales) tengo que pagar 15-25% de Impuesto Sociedades.

En Curaçao seria un 2%.

Me espero a alguien que controle, gracias.


----------



## euromelon (16 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pregunta a alguien que pilote.
> 
> tengo una microempresa en paises bajos y residencia fiscal.
> 
> ...



Sark ? Abrir una empresa en sark ? Really?


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Sark ? Abrir una empresa en sark ? Really?



conozco gente que la tiene, incluso gente que vive ahí. no es necesario ser residente.

porque dices lo de 'really'? te has leído como funciona?

tienes el 'best of both worlds'.....burocracia mínima, impuestos bajísimos y combinaciones guapas con el UK (mainland).


----------



## euromelon (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> conozco gente que la tiene, incluso gente que vive ahí. no es necesario ser residente.
> 
> porque dices lo de 'really'? te has leído como funciona?
> 
> tienes el 'best of both worlds'.....burocracia mínima, impuestos bajísimos y combinaciones guapas con el UK (mainland).



Me se la historia de sark. Incluso que fue y probablemente siga siendo un honeypot


----------



## euromelon (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> conozco gente que la tiene, incluso gente que vive ahí. no es necesario ser residente.
> 
> porque dices lo de 'really'? te has leído como funciona?
> 
> tienes el 'best of both worlds'.....burocracia mínima, impuestos bajísimos y combinaciones guapas con el UK (mainland).



Sark Company Registry

Jajaja da la risa.


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Sark Company Registry
> 
> Jajaja da la risa.



que aportas ahí? ya te has reído...venga...los argumentos donde están?

joder, te imagino apoyao en la barra del bar con el palillo en la boca y la copa de maria brizard.


----------



## euromelon (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que aportas ahí? ya te has reído...venga...los argumentos donde están?
> 
> joder, te imagino apoyao en la barra del bar con el palillo en la boca y la copa de maria brizard.



eres subnormal si piensas en abrir una compañía en sark ....y te van a estafar toma retrasado 

It is not possible to register a *company* in *Sark* as it has no *company law*.


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2021)

> euromelon, post: 33261633, member: 68468"]
> eres subnormal si piensas en abrir una compañía en sark ....y te van a estafar toma retrasado



It is not possible to register a *company* in *Sark* as it has no *company law*.

Si te molestaras en acabar de leer o buscar mejor...

*El registro de compañias en Sark es posible, porqué está 'delegado' a la isla de Guernsey, que está al lado.* Con lo que es una manera de ponerselo dificil a alguien que te denuncie o te quiera tocar los cojones.

_*Sark has no company register and Sark companies can be incorporated through the Guernsey Company Registry *__ and all Sark corporations are governed by the company laws of Guernsey offshore companies. _

Vamos a leer, que yendo de humilde por la vida se aprende:

Sark offshore corporations can be used for trading in any country in the world and are sound vehicles for asset protection. The legislation of Guernsey that governs the Sark offshore company provides privacy and secrecy for owners a characteristic, which is highly regarded in the jurisdiction.

The island of Sark has no income tax and where other British Dependent territories like Isle of Man, Jersey and Guernsey have reciprocal tax arrangements with the with the United Kingdom and other countries in the world, Sark has no such arrangements. In Sark there is no income, capital gains or inheritance taxes. Neither does it have any reciprocal tax or disclosure of information agreements with anyone.

Sark Offshore and onshore companies have the same tax treatment and both are exempt from corporate taxations pay zero taxes on its income.

Igual al que le estafan es a tí, viendo tus reading skills....


----------



## euromelon (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Si te molestaras en acabar de leer o buscar mejor...
> 
> *El registro de compañias en Sark es posible, porqué está 'delegado' a la isla de Guernsey, que está al lado.* Con lo que es una manera de ponerselo dificil a alguien que te denuncie o te quiera tocar los cojones.
> 
> ...





> de



me parece qUE tu deficiencia es severa y tú ci no llega al 84 . 


Adelante registra registra jajajaj


----------



## euromelon (17 Ene 2021)

Oye deficient subnormal 84 no me apetece explicarte porque estás tan equivocado igual tienes suerte y alguien te lo comenta


----------



## euromelon (17 Ene 2021)

Aqui alguno aún va a intentar registrar una empresa con acciones al portador....


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2021)

no borres los mensajes @euromelon-cete jajajajajajaja-


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Ene 2021)

vengo del gestor, me comenta que sin dudarlo Estonia. que si los ingresos recurrentes se consolidan y yo quiero hacer algo con ellos tipo comprar una casa o algo, que nos volvamos a ver en unos años.

Alguna idea alguien? Alguien con experiencia en Estonia?

No me queda claro lo que pone en la web de Estonia, que parece que la Hacienda local te puede solicitar el pago de impuesto sociedades, pero que lo puedes eludir (en el tiempo) a traves de la empresa en Estonia.


*Example: a German resident running their OÜ from Germany*

You conduct the core business activities of your Estonian company, i.e. consult your clients, provide services, etc, in an office in your home country of Germany 
The German tax authority might decide that a PE exists, meaning profits from business activities carried out through that office would be taxable in Germany
E-Residency does not exempt your Estonian company from these foreign tax liabilities
The treaty between Estonia and Germany will ensure that dividends distributed in Estonia will be exempt in full from income tax here

Key things to know about your company taxes | e-Residency

entiendo que solo estan a salvo de impuestos los divivendos?

entonces que gracia tiene?


----------



## Sin_Casa (22 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> vengo del gestor, me comenta que sin dudarlo Estonia. que si los ingresos recurrentes se consolidan y yo quiero hacer algo con ellos tipo comprar una casa o algo, que nos volvamos a ver en unos años.
> 
> Alguna idea alguien? Alguien con experiencia en Estonia?
> 
> ...



Yo tengo experiencia con Estonia, tengo la E-residency, datos a tener en cuenta

1 Si vives en España olvidate, pero igualmetne olvidate de cualquier otra sociedad si quieres hacerlo y pagar impuestos.

2 si no vives en España depenera de la legislaion fiscal de tu pais, pero seguro tocara tributar esos beneficios siempre que los saques de la empresa.

3. La empresa ira a tu Nombre por que seras el unico adminstrador,a si que lo que dices de que no quieres nada a tu nombre con relacion en españa olvidate ( aunque no entiendo por que, si no estas en España te daria igual).

4 Si lo que quieres es otra empresa una, en Delawer o Wisconsin, son la mejor opcion ya que no comparten informacion fiscal y tiene secreto sobre quien lo posee ( no me se el termino legal), eso si luego segun donde estes tendras que declarar o no esos beneficios si quieres ser legal.

5 lo de lso impuestos a eludir, en estonia es lo siguiente, tu no pagas impuestos hasta que sacas el dinero de la empresa de Estonia

Lo mas importante aqui es donde tienes tú residencia fiscal. Por que la empresa pagara los impuestos donde le toque y a ti donde te toque


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Lo mas importante aqui es donde tienes tú residencia fiscal. Por que la empresa pagara los impuestos donde le toque y a ti donde te toque



residencia fiscal en Paises Bajos.
Vamos, que casi que seria mejor montarlo en Curaçao, que es el 2% cuando sacas beneficios de la sociedad...porque en Estonia es el 20% por lo que leo...


----------



## Alfonso A. (10 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta que quizás aquí es donde mejor sepais
Hasta que cantidad anual no se llama la atención a la Hacienda por ingresos en ventas de segunda mano por Bizum/Wallapop?
Es que estoy vendiendo unas antigüedades heredadas y cuando tengo un buen mes puede ser una cantidad interesante (siempre menos de 1000€)


----------



## euromelon (11 Feb 2021)

Alfonso A. dijo:


> Una pregunta que quizás aquí es donde mejor sepais
> Hasta que cantidad anual no se llama la atención a la Hacienda por ingresos en ventas de segunda mano por Bizum/Wallapop?
> Es que estoy vendiendo unas antigüedades heredadas y cuando tengo un buen mes puede ser una cantidad interesante (siempre menos de 1000€)



Depende de cómo se les de. En su momento dieron por saco a todos los que habían ingresado de AdSense tradedoubler etc aunque fueran 20€


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (12 Feb 2021)

Yo no pondría ninguna empresa dentro de la ue, tampoco tendría cuentas corrientes, en caso de que debas dinero te pueden embargar cualquier cosa que tengas en territorio de la ue
Lo mejor es largarse a UK, USA o Suiza


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2021)

En su momento Tanzania fue un excelente paraíso fiscal


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Feb 2021)

vamos a ver, tu te crees que Marruecos o cualquier país, va a dar la cara por un emprendedor?

Enough internet for today


----------



## kilerz (12 Mar 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Yo tengo experiencia con Estonia, tengo la E-residency, datos a tener en cuenta
> 
> 1 Si vives en España olvidate, pero igualmetne olvidate de cualquier otra sociedad si quieres hacerlo y pagar impuestos.
> 
> ...



El atractivo está en poder meter los gastos en la empresa estonia (piso ... etc) y pagarte un sueldo donde estés exento de pagar impuestos, por ejemplo 12k en espanya, al ser salario, para la empresa es un gasto, con lo cuál no paga impuestos.


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Mar 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> El atractivo está en poder meter los gastos en la empresa estonia (piso ... etc) y pagarte un sueldo donde estés exento de pagar impuestos, por ejemplo 12k en espanya, al ser salario, para la empresa es un gasto, con lo cuál no paga impuestos.



No se si aun asi aun tendrias problemas sobretodo con seguridad social ( no estoy seguro). el problema esta en que si tu resides en España consideran que tu empresa es española aunque este en estonia por lo cual ha de pagar todo en España, mas aun siendo empresa uni personal.
De todas formas si puedes desarrollar tu comentario te lo agradeceria ya que me paree un tema interesante. otras opciones creo que mas interesantes son las empresas en usa
aqui hablan de algo parecido con las empresas de usa
Crear empresa en Estados Unidos desde España


----------



## kilerz (12 Mar 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> No se si aun asi aun tendrias problemas sobretodo con seguridad social ( no estoy seguro). el problema esta en que si tu resides en España consideran que tu empresa es española aunque este en estonia por lo cual ha de pagar todo en España, mas aun siendo empresa uni personal.
> De todas formas si puedes desarrollar tu comentario te lo agradeceria ya que me paree un tema interesante. otras opciones creo que mas interesantes son las empresas en usa
> aqui hablan de algo parecido con las empresas de usa
> Crear empresa en Estados Unidos desde España



La opción interesante es Estonia + Chipre, tener la empresa en Estonia y ser residente fiscal en Chipre, sólo te obligan a vivir 2 meses en Chipre y menos de 6 meses en otro país para ser residente fiscal y el salario hasta 19.5K está exento de impuestos.


----------



## juagse (13 Abr 2021)

si todo esto esta muy bien, como dices al final donde encuentras un buen asesor fiscal hoy dia que no huya cuando haya problemas???


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Abr 2021)

juagse dijo:


> si todo esto esta muy bien, como dices al final donde encuentras un buen asesor fiscal hoy dia que no huya cuando haya problemas???



en el país de registro de tu offshore. y huye de asesores españoles.

de hecho, para.montar algo offshore vete de españa....la agencia tributaria no aplica la ley, la interpreta, que es mucho peor.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Abr 2021)

Cierto, muy bien visto...creia que era solo para viogen...pero no.

Muy buena esta si señor!


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Abr 2021)

ei has visto Marruecos que ha hecho con la UE?

impide intercambio info fiscal con Belgica, Holanda y Luxemburgo....osea que los marroquís pueden enviar remesas y comprar activos en Marruecosncon dinero ganado en Europa...y la Hacienda del Benelix no les puede reclamar nada.

Sin embargo, con Francia si que intercambian información.

Lo leí y flipé.

es de facto un paraíso fiscal...y los paises del Benelux les tiembla la voz cuando han salido a comentar esto.


BRUTAL.

Marruecos paraíso fiscal


----------



## pabloMM (24 Abr 2021)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar varias cosas:
> 
> 1- El 99,9% de personas que se recrean pensando en como evitar el pago de impuestos, sociedades offshore, ocultar patrimonio y demás parafernalia libertaria no necesitan realmente nada de todo eso, unos se divierten pensando en el tema, otros hablan sin pensar antes, algunos incluso ya están pensando en como ocultar un patrimonio que todavía ni siquiera tienen y la mayoría habla desde la más absoluta de las ignorancias. Todo eso es lo que comúnmente se conoce como "paja mental" o bien "tema molongui que tocar cuando estoy seguro que el de enfrente sabe menos que yo".
> 
> ...



Estás muy equivocado. Las cuentas numeradas ya no existen, y las que existían fueron cambiadas en su mayoría. Suiza era el último país que tenía algo así. La estrategia era más difícil pero igualmente válida, usar un pais para crear la empresa, la registra el bufete a tu nombre, con lo cual, en los registros salen ellos, y una vez ya con cuenta creada y todo se transfiere la empresa. Por esta misma razón se endureció las reglas KYC y por eso se actualizan los datos de los clientes cada cierto tiempo, para evitar que eludas su control. Igualmente estas políticas son medianamente laxas si son importes bajos o siempre que no tengas nacionalidad USA, que directamente no te abren en ningún lugar.

Algunos países no actualizan esos cambios en los registros. Si no siempre se puede usar un contrato privado entre el bufete y tu. Las acciones al portador, tampoco son posibles ya en muchos países, incluso los más atrasados han obligado a sacar a la luz los dueños y actualizar los registros.

Llegas como 14 años tarde. Todas estas cosas se podían hacer antes del 2001, y hasta el 2008. Luego empezaron a endurecer las leyes bancarias con la excusa del 11s y el terrorismo y se acabó. Se prolongó a medias hasta el 2017-2018 en el cual todas esos micropaises fueron "obligados" por insolidaridad a firmar el libre intercambio de información con USA y OCDE si quieren poder operar, ya que las cuentas corresponsal son necesarias para el clearing y las transferencias internacionales.

Fue una ventana corta de tiempo que algunos aprovecharon su oportunidad. También fue el momento en el que se le obligó a Amazon y otros gigantes a pagar el IVA donde reside el comprador. En países más simples directamente te cargan el IVA al pagar la suscripción de Netflix. Más sencillo, menos burocrático, porque Europa es un lío de cojones con el IVA intracomunitario.

He leído algunas de tus últimas aportaciones y las discusiones con euromelon que siempre estuvo aquí para disuadir. Lo de que a las grandes fortunas igual les siguen blanqueando, no debería ser sorpresa para nadie, ni tratarte de mentiroso, siempre habrá formas que escapen al control, o jurisdicciones que te facilitan las cosas. Hay estadounidenses que renuncian a su nacionalidad porque USA te hace pagar siempre que tengas derecho a residir, vivas o no.

Respecto a los fantasiosos, coincido contigo. España es una trituradora de emprendedores, casi ningún comercio tiene todo en orden, por la alta carga fiscal, y los nuevos pequeños emprendedores al encontrarse las noticias de como hacienda persigue a particulares por 200€, les entra miedo y terminan desistiendo. Tuve un amigo que le expliqué esto mismo, que ya no era posible, que no tuviera miedo, y se le fue la ola de tantos chispazos y contradicciones, además de psiquiatras que le dejaron KO por otros motivos. La vida es más simple, si uno quiere hacerlo, debe huir de España en algún momento u otro. Eso es algo que requiere muchos cojones, algo que el emprendedor de boquita no va a hacer.

Yo al final, si algo tengo que agradecer, a @Ds_84, @condimento, y algunos más por este hilo, me hizo buscar mi propio camino. Mi emprendimiento fracasó, pero viajé y conocí mundo, al final volví a España, trabajé duro, y ahora tengo la vida medianamente bien resuelta viviendo en el tercer mundo, que ni es tan pobre ni tan inseguro como nos quieren pastorear en Europa. No es más rico el que menos tiene, si no el que menos necesita. (Menos es mas). Hacienda ya sabe que me he ido es sumamente infantil pensar que te vas a escapar de España con una suma de más de 10000$ sin dejar rastro. Si me mandan cartas? Me da igual. He aceptado otra patria como mía y de Español ya queda menos de un 50% en mi. Nadie dijo que el camino de la libertad fuera fácil.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (24 Abr 2021)

pabloMM dijo:


> Estás muy equivocado. Las cuentas numeradas ya no existen, y las que existían fueron cambiadas en su mayoría. Suiza era el último país que tenía algo así. La estrategia era más difícil pero igualmente válida, usar un pais para crear la empresa, la registra el bufete a tu nombre, con lo cual, en los registros salen ellos, y una vez ya con cuenta creada y todo se transfiere la empresa. Por esta misma razón se endureció las reglas KYC y por eso se actualizan los datos de los clientes cada cierto tiempo, para evitar que eludas su control. Igualmente estas políticas son medianamente laxas si son importes bajos o siempre que no tengas nacionalidad USA, que directamente no te abren en ningún lugar.
> 
> Algunos países no actualizan esos cambios en los registros. Si no siempre se puede usar un contrato privado entre el bufete y tu. Las acciones al portador, tampoco son posibles ya en muchos países, incluso los más atrasados han obligado a sacar a la luz los dueños y actualizar los registros.
> 
> ...



No. No estoy equivocado.


----------



## Nefersen (24 Abr 2021)

¿Sabéis con seguridad si el patrón de una fundación de interés privado panameña o luxemburguesa tiene obligación de declarar el 720, por manejar "indirectamente" fondos en el extranjero?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> en el país de registro de tu offshore. y huye de asesores españoles.
> 
> de hecho, para.montar algo offshore vete de españa....la agencia tributaria no aplica la ley, la interpreta, que es mucho peor.



totalmente de acuerdo especialmente porque estan obligados a chivarse por las nuevas reglas europeas


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Abr 2021)

@Paradise_man

Que tal? como estás?

Que te parece la idea de comprar una casa (para retirarse) en el sur de Europa a nombre de una Ltd radicada en Isla de Nieves con los beneficios que reparte una SL de Curacao a su filial Holandesa radicada en tierra firme? No vivo en Spain soy residente fiscal en Paises Bajos y estaba pensando en Nevis debido a que cualquiera que quiera reclamar 'algo' - ya sea pedirte un papel que se te pasó, o 1 euro de más que te quieren cobrar la Hacienda Europea....según la ley de Nevis...deben aportar 100,000$  ...eso para empezar...y ni siquiera se les dán los derechos 'europeos' de los que goza alguien que se presenta como acusación particular, es decir..recibir tooooda la documentación asociada al caso, por decirlo de alguna manera.

Vamos resumiendo, denunciar una propieda en Nevis vale 100K eu jjaja

Con lo que no pueden jugar a ese juego, básicamente.

Disculpa si pregunto demasiado, tengo el ojete petado ya de Hacienda y ando como un pato jaja


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Paradise_man
> 
> Que tal? como estás?
> 
> ...



Jajaja veo que has estado estudiando el tema, no estaría mal aunque cada vez estan jodiendo mas con lo del ultimo beneficiario...... Quiza mejor que una IBC de Nevis, sea mejor idea una SL de ese pais Europeo dirigida y como unico accionista un Trust de Nevis, de esa manera conservas la protección de los $100K de Nevis pero no se te considera el propietario de dicha propiedad


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Abr 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Sabéis con seguridad si el patrón de una fundación de interés privado panameña o luxemburguesa tiene obligación de declarar el 720, por manejar "indirectamente" fondos en el extranjero?



Tengo entendido que si, pero no por ejemplo si posees un Trust porque esos fondos estan totalmente desligados de ti


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Abr 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Jajaja veo que has estado estudiando el tema, no estaría mal aunque cada vez estan jodiendo mas con lo del ultimo beneficiario...... Quiza mejor que una IBC de Nevis, sea mejor idea una SL de ese pais Europeo dirigida y como unico accionista un Trust de Nevis, de esa manera conservas la protección de los $100K de Nevis pero no se te considera el propietario de dicha propiedad



fuck maaaan! Ostia no había caído en eso jajajjaja.

joder si es que...hay que hacer como los ricos...primero ir al abogado y después actuar.

No actuar...y después ir llorando al abogado 

Se te ocurre algo 'similar' en cuanto a protección de propiedades que lo que propongo?

Llevo 1 año hablando con expertos y siempre llegamos a lo mismo...Nevis+Sandwich holandés.

saludos crack!


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> fuck maaaan! Ostia no había caído en eso jajajjaja.
> 
> joder si es que...hay que hacer como los ricos...primero ir al abogado y después actuar.
> 
> ...



es practicamente parecido a lo que propones pero cambiando la sociedad de Nevis por un Trust


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Abr 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> En su momento Tanzania fue un excelente paraíso fiscal



Como se nota que eres de la vieja escuela.... El FBME bank y sus tarjetas anonimas....joder que buenos tiempos y que HDP los americanos que lo hundieron


----------



## Nefersen (25 Abr 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Tengo entendido que si, pero no por ejemplo si posees un Trust porque esos fondos estan totalmente desligados de ti



En la fundación los fondos están desligados de ti, no son de tu propiedad, sin embargo tengo entendido que en el 720 debes declararlos, en tanto que los manejas "indirectamente". La única manera de evitar esa obligación es que el patrón de la fundación no seas tú, sino un testaferro no residente en España. Pero eso implica un riesgo enorme, a mi entender. Ese patrón podría robarte los fondos. No sería la primera vez que ocurre. 

¿Qué diferencia ves entre la fundación y un trust? ¿Qué el trust está manejado por otros? ¿Eso no es un riesgo altísimo?


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2021)

@Paradise_man El otro dia con los que coincido en el gym (tienen muchos billetes, todos con SL's facturando minimo una decena de millones de euros)....resulta que cada anyo se van a las Cayman 'a pescar'....me quedé un poco WTF....porque hay sitios mejores pa' pescar jajaja.

Luego ya caí a media manyana...que probablemente tengan una empresa ahí que no paga Corporate Tax...y van de visita a ver al gestor o testaferro local 

chascarrillo del dia, sin más.

saludos,


----------



## charlie3 (11 Jun 2021)

A quien le pueda interesar , no sé si ha salido antes





Librestado: aprende a liberarte del peso del Estado


Librestado es para empresarios, emprendedores, nómadas, liberales, inversores, traders y ahorradores que quieren escapar de los peligros del Estado.




librestado.com




(Suscripción gratuita)


----------



## Alan__ (11 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> fuck maaaan! Ostia no había caído en eso jajajjaja.
> 
> joder si es que...hay que hacer como los ricos...primero ir al abogado y después actuar.
> 
> ...



Que es eso de Nevis?


----------



## kelden (20 Jun 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> En la fundación los fondos están desligados de ti, no son de tu propiedad, sin embargo tengo entendido que en el 720 debes declararlos, en tanto que los manejas "indirectamente". La única manera de evitar esa obligación es que el patrón de la fundación no seas tú, sino un testaferro no residente en España. Pero eso implica un riesgo enorme, a mi entender. Ese patrón podría robarte los fondos. No sería la primera vez que ocurre.
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia ves entre la fundación y un trust? ¿Qué el trust está manejado por otros? ¿Eso no es un riesgo altísimo?




Cagüendios nefersen ... que puta es la vida .... te escapas de la hacienda española y caes victima de cualquier pirata caribeño .....


----------



## euromelon (21 Jun 2021)

kelden dijo:


> Cagüendios nefersen ... que puta es la vida .... te escapas de la hacienda española y caes victima de cualquier pirata caribeño .....



Islas Cook Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## raultaboraz (22 Jun 2021)

charlie3 dijo:


> A quien le pueda interesar , no sé si ha salido antes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo les contacté, hacen artículos super interesantes y tienen mucho contenido. Una consulta específica está en torno a los 600 EUR. Te hacen mil preguntas y te hacen un estudio.


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Jun 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> Que es eso de Nevis?



dejo algo que tenía en el portapapeles porque justo acabo de tener una pequenya reunion por video llamada con un asesor:


In simple terms, Nevis’s laws allow rich people to put ramparts around their property, to protect it from someone who might want to use the courts to take it away, whether that be a business partner, a spouse, an estranged child, or indeed anyone. All tax havens do this, *but Nevis turned the ratchet many clicks further than its rivals*, in its efforts to tempt business away from its rivals.

To bring legal proceedings on Nevis, you have to file a bond of *$100,000 with the court as proof that your case isn’t frivolous*. If you win, that is only the beginning of your quest for the assets. Nevis’s regulator holds no information on either the ownership of the company or its assets. Nevis’s LLCs – Neufeld’s innovation – can’t be wound up, meaning you won’t be able to confiscate any assets they own, and you would have to seek redress elsewhere. If you seek to challenge the legality of a property being put in a Nevis-registered trust – for example, if you thought the property actually belonged to you – you have to prove beyond reasonable doubt that the trust’s creation was fraudulent, and you would have to begin that legal challenge within a year of its creation. This is tricky, since Nevis law requires all information on the trust to be confidential, *so you would be unlikely to know it even existed.*

Hacienda comerme los huevos


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (14 Jul 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> Que es eso de Nevis?



Ni caso a @Ds_84 , es un conocido enfermo mental del foro. Tiene delirios y cada día se inventa una cosa diferente.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (14 Jul 2021)

Bueno, lo cierto es que la gran mayoría de gente de participantes en este subforo están fatal de la cabeza xD


----------



## La furgoneta de ominae (14 Jul 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ei has visto Marruecos que ha hecho con la UE?
> 
> impide intercambio info fiscal con Belgica, Holanda y Luxemburgo....osea que los marroquís pueden enviar remesas y comprar activos en Marruecosncon dinero ganado en Europa...y la Hacienda del Benelix no les puede reclamar nada.
> 
> ...



Dejate de SL en Curacao y tomate mejor el colacao para que puedas irte a dormir, anda.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Jul 2021)

La furgoneta de ominae dijo:


> Dejate de SL en Curacao y tomate mejor el colacao para que puedas irte a dormir, anda.



al ignore, al fondo a la derecha con los hembidiosos sin mierdas en la tripa. hasta luego


----------



## Alan__ (15 Jul 2021)

Como es eso de Marruecos y BENELUX?


----------



## tronox (16 Jul 2021)

¿Esto también incluye neobancos como Paysera? ¿o brokers que no son bancos, como Interactive, Degiro, IG, etc?


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jul 2021)

USA no lo ha firmado pero si Marruecos


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jul 2021)

Cuenta en Miami y Puerto Rico manda.
Hace poco monte una gestoria & asesoria offshore y el producto que mas vendo es:Sociedad BVI + Cuenta Miami


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jul 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> En la fundación los fondos están desligados de ti, no son de tu propiedad, sin embargo tengo entendido que en el 720 debes declararlos, en tanto que los manejas "indirectamente". La única manera de evitar esa obligación es que el patrón de la fundación no seas tú, sino un testaferro no residente en España. Pero eso implica un riesgo enorme, a mi entender. Ese patrón podría robarte los fondos. No sería la primera vez que ocurre.
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia ves entre la fundación y un trust? ¿Qué el trust está manejado por otros? ¿Eso no es un riesgo altísimo?



en el trust ese dinero queda totalmente desligado mientras que con la fundacion mantienes el control sobre el de ahi que debas declarar la fundacion.

Algo de riesgo hay,pero por lo general no pasa nada


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jul 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Paradise_man El otro dia con los que coincido en el gym (tienen muchos billetes, todos con SL's facturando minimo una decena de millones de euros)....resulta que cada anyo se van a las Cayman 'a pescar'....me quedé un poco WTF....porque hay sitios mejores pa' pescar jajaja.
> 
> Luego ya caí a media manyana...que probablemente tengan una empresa ahí que no paga Corporate Tax...y van de visita a ver al gestor o testaferro local
> 
> ...



Jejeje muy probable,aunque en mi caso soy mas de BVI jejeje


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jul 2021)

Por cierto,no quiero hacer un spam muy cebado pero he montado una asesoria y gestoria offshore por si a alguien le interesa.
Mi email es ioffshore@pm.me


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jul 2021)

Algo asi se podria hacer,si


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Jul 2021)

manda pm y lo hablamos


----------



## damnit (30 Jul 2021)

En España no se paga por nacionalidad como en USA o Sudáfrica. Si no eres residente fiscal en España no tienes uqe pagar ningún impuesto. El IRNR lo pagas si recibes rentas del extranjero siendo residente en España. Si eres un expatriado con tus intereses vitales fuera de España no pagas nada y el CDI no es ni de aplicación.


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> En España no se paga por nacionalidad como en USA o Sudáfrica. Si no eres residente fiscal en España no tienes uqe pagar ningún impuesto. El IRNR lo pagas si recibes rentas del extranjero siendo residente en España. Si eres un expatriado con tus intereses vitales fuera de España no pagas nada y el CDI no es ni de aplicación.



Como siempre, hablando con propiedad.

cosa difícil en estos tiempos de posmodernidad y barbarie.

Saludos,


----------



## P3lay0 (1 Ago 2021)

El otro día, hablando con un amigo que trabaja de autónomo ofreciendo servicios online a otras empresas me contó que se estaba pensando en montar una empresa en un estado de EEUU (no recuerdo si Florida o Wyoming) o quizás Canadá por evitar estar en el radar usano.

El caso es que me aseguraba que al ser español de origen pero estar desde hace años como residente fiscal fuera de España (aunque en otro país europeo), si creaba la cuenta bancaria para la empresa en una entidad tipo transferwise (por su facilidad para crear cuentas para empresas en usa) pero dando como información personal de su residencia España entonces quedaría fuera del intercambio de información CRS. La posible información de la cuenta en TW se enviaría a España que al no ser residente Español luego España no la reenviaría al país real de su residencia fiscal, quedaría la información bancaria como en el "limbo".

Yo le argumenté que no lo veía nada claro y con bastante riesgo aunque imagino que dependerá del volumen de negocio y número de ceros en la cuenta al final de año.

opiniones ?


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Ago 2021)

Alguien controla sobre crear un Trust y recuperar la propiedad de tu nombre legal del DNI en mayúsculas?
Actuar como estado independiente sin que la jurisdicciones de los países te afecten.
Hay una empresa en EEUU que te hace todo el papeleo pero lo que busco son ejemplos de cómo aplicar a tu vida esa fórmula legal y sus consecuencias.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Ago 2021)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Alguien controla sobre crear un Trust y recuperar la propiedad de tu nombre legal del DNI en mayúsculas?
> Actuar como estado independiente sin que la jurisdicciones de los países te afecten.
> Hay una empresa en EEUU que te hace todo el papeleo pero lo que busco son ejemplos de cómo aplicar a tu vida esa fórmula legal y sus consecuencias.



habiabun video en youtube de un bombero que compro una patente...y ahora ayuda a gente a hacer eso que dices. cuando me acuerde del video lo pongo...era nseque de empoderamiento..

contaba lo del dni, que la realeza no tiene apellidos, nseque del vaticano..bla bla..

s2


----------



## euromelon (2 Ago 2021)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Alguien controla sobre crear un Trust y recuperar la propiedad de tu nombre legal del DNI en mayúsculas?
> Actuar como estado independiente sin que la jurisdicciones de los países te afecten.
> Hay una empresa en EEUU que te hace todo el papeleo pero lo que busco son ejemplos de cómo aplicar a tu vida esa fórmula legal y sus consecuencias.



Jajajajajja


----------



## narango (2 Ago 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Como siempre, hablando con propiedad.
> 
> cosa difícil en estos tiempos de posmodernidad y barbarie.
> 
> Saludos,



Lo confirmo como Español no residente y residente en Paraíso Fiscal.


----------



## Expat (2 Ago 2021)

P3lay0 dijo:


> El otro día, hablando con un amigo que trabaja de autónomo ofreciendo servicios online a otras empresas me contó que se estaba pensando en montar una empresa en un estado de EEUU (no recuerdo si Florida o Wyoming) o quizás Canadá por evitar estar en el radar usano.
> 
> El caso es que me aseguraba que al ser español de origen pero estar desde hace años como residente fiscal fuera de España (aunque en otro país europeo), si creaba la cuenta bancaria para la empresa en una entidad tipo transferwise (por su facilidad para crear cuentas para empresas en usa) pero dando como información personal de su residencia España entonces quedaría fuera del intercambio de información CRS. La posible información de la cuenta en TW se enviaría a España que al no ser residente Español luego España no la reenviaría al país real de su residencia fiscal, quedaría la información bancaria como en el "limbo".
> 
> ...



No domino el tema pero lo que sé es que si tu amigo declara que su residencia está en España va a tener que demostrarlo ¿Cómo lo va a hacer si en realidad tiene fijada su residencia en otro país? Al abrir una cuenta de las que mencionas te piden que adjuntes alguna factura reciente de pago de suministros donde aparezca tu nombre y tu dirección física (en España, se entiende).

Aquí hay gente experta en estos temas que a lo mejor pueden dar algún consejo, porque a priori veo complicado decir que tienes residencia en tu país de origen cuando en realidad resides en otro país diferente.


----------



## P3lay0 (2 Ago 2021)

Expat dijo:


> No domino el tema pero lo que sé es que si tu amigo declara que su residencia está en España va a tener que demostrarlo ¿Cómo lo va a hacer si en realidad tiene fijada su residencia en otro país? Al abrir una cuenta de las que mencionas te piden que adjuntes alguna factura reciente de pago de suministros donde aparezca tu nombre y tu dirección física (en España, se entiende).
> 
> Aquí hay gente experta en estos temas que a lo mejor pueden dar algún consejo, porque a priori veo complicado decir que tienes residencia en tu país de origen cuando en realidad resides en otro país diferente.



En su DNI aún figura su antigua dirección en españa, no lo ha "actualizado" y aún no ha caducado.


----------



## Expat (2 Ago 2021)

P3lay0 dijo:


> En su DNI aún figura su antigua dirección en españa, no lo ha "actualizado" y aún no ha caducado.



Entonces podría hacer la jugada sin mayor problema. Lo que no sé es si Hacienda descubre estas artimañas o suelen pasar desapercibidas.


----------



## Sergio Pérez (16 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes,

Estamos desarrollando una sala de juego virtual. 

Estamos pensando en llevarnos nuestra plataforma a Estonia, Georgia o Panamá.

Alguien tiene algún tipo de experiencia en relación al juego y los países mencionados? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## juagse (16 Sep 2021)

Sergio Pérez dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Estamos desarrollando una sala de juego virtual.
> 
> ...



No has pensado Gibraltar?


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Sep 2021)

Sergio Pérez dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Estamos desarrollando una sala de juego virtual.
> 
> ...



Yo apostaria mas por Curaçao aunque en Panama puedo mirartelo


----------



## mipireicoa (16 Sep 2021)

Qué opinan de las empresas que asesoran en la creación de cuentas offshore? conseguí esta que se llama Foster Swiss y no sé qué pensar.


----------



## Vde (16 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio para lectura


----------



## juagse (16 Sep 2021)

mipireicoa dijo:


> Qué opinan de las empresas que asesoran en la creación de cuentas offshore? conseguí esta que se llama Foster Swiss y no sé qué pensar.



esta es de las primeras que sale al buscar en google


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Sep 2021)

mipireicoa dijo:


> Qué opinan de las empresas que asesoran en la creación de cuentas offshore? conseguí esta que se llama Foster Swiss y no sé qué pensar.



investiga sobre el tema antes, yo tambien asesoro y gestiono aperturas


----------



## euromelon (17 Sep 2021)

Sergio Pérez dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Estamos desarrollando una sala de juego virtual.
> 
> ...



Y porque no malta ?


----------



## euromelon (17 Sep 2021)

juagse dijo:


> esta es de las primeras que sale al buscar en google



Las buenas no sal N en Google


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Y porque no malta ?



Con la licencia maltesa puedes ofrecer jugar solamente a varios paises de la UE que la reconocen y no a los que reconocen la suya unicamente. Yo apostaria por Curaçao que no da ese problema


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (2 Oct 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Con la licencia maltesa puedes ofrecer jugar solamente a varios paises de la UE que la reconocen y no a los que reconocen la suya unicamente. Yo apostaria por Curaçao que no da ese problema



Respecto al trading , que recomiendas para dormir tranquilo?


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Oct 2021)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Respecto al trading , que recomiendas para dormir tranquilo?



Depende de tus necesidades...cuentame tu caso


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (3 Oct 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Depende de tus necesidades...cuentame tu caso



Cuentas de fondeo, yo no soy el titular pero retiraría ganancias a una cuenta bancaria. El titular es la empresa de fondeo. Por si no sabes lo que sería esto. La empresas sueles ser usanas. Por ejemplo una de ellas.








Performance Based Trading and Contests | Leeloo Trading


Performance Based Trading and Contests, a fresh new Approach to Futures Funding




www.leelootrading.com


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Oct 2021)

te estan convirtiendo el hilo en un honeypot.

ya te mandaremos bocadillos con una lima dentro cuando te metan en la cárcel


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Oct 2021)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Cuentas de fondeo, yo no soy el titular pero retiraría ganancias a una cuenta bancaria. El titular es la empresa de fondeo. Por si no sabes lo que sería esto. La empresas sueles ser usanas. Por ejemplo una de ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff complicado... Estarias dispuesto a salir de España?


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Oct 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> te estan convirtiendo el hilo en un honeypot.
> 
> ya te mandaremos bocadillos con una lima dentro cuando te metan en la cárcel



Jajaja no he hecho nada ilegal


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (4 Oct 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ufff complicado... Estarias dispuesto a salir de España?



No existirian offshores para estos casos? Q soluciones tendría?


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Oct 2021)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> No existirian offshores para estos casos? Q soluciones tendría?



Los bancos offshore siempre piden que esos ingresos vengan de cuentas a tu nombre...

Residencia chipriota + cuenta Suiza o Liechtenstein


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (4 Oct 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Los bancos offshore siempre piden que esos ingresos vengan de cuentas a tu nombre...
> 
> Residencia chipriota + cuenta Suiza o Liechtenstein



Chipre tienes que estar mínimo 60 días. Después puedes volver a España el resto de 10 meses? O tienes que estar fuera de España 4 meses más?


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Oct 2021)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Chipre tienes que estar mínimo 60 días. Después puedes volver a España el resto de 10 meses? O tienes que estar fuera de España 4 meses más?



En España debes estar menos de 365 dias


----------



## rascachapas (5 Oct 2021)

¿Es el fin para las sociedades offshore con este impuesto global?

El pacto de presupuestos de PSOE y Podemos incluye el impuesto mínimo del 15% para sociedades

Si es verdad que EEUU es el principal impulsor, los únicos paraísos fiscales que quedarán estarán en Rusia o China, potencias atómicas no-NWO.


----------



## euromelon (5 Oct 2021)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿Es el fin para las sociedades offshore con este impuesto global?
> 
> El pacto de presupuestos de PSOE y Podemos incluye el impuesto mínimo del 15% para sociedades
> 
> Si es verdad que EEUU es el principal impulsor, los únicos paraísos fiscales que quedarán estarán en Rusia o China, potencias atómicas no-NWO.



No


----------



## euromelon (5 Oct 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> En España debes estar menos de 365 dias



183


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> 183



exacto...183 dias que me he columpiado...medio año menos 1 dia


----------



## euromelon (6 Oct 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> exacto...183 dias que me he columpiado...medio año menos 1 dia



Aunque yo no intentaría ajustar tanto el tiempo .por cierto hay formas de simular días muy baratas..


----------



## RockLobster (6 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Aunque yo no intentaría ajustar tanto el tiempo .por cierto hay formas de simular días muy baratas..



Cuentanos mas qué interesa


----------



## Nefersen (7 Oct 2021)

Euromelon. No lo cuentes sino en privado, o dejaran de ser útiles.


----------



## euromelon (7 Oct 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Euromelon. No lo cuentes sino en privado, o dejaran de ser útiles.



Es que no pi nso contarlo


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Oct 2021)

Veo varios casos de conocidos que usan loopholes en la legislacion del impuesto de donaciones (gift tax) en varios paises europeos..para entrar dinero al pais a saco.

ejemplo:
.Pepito manda dinero a Manolito, que vive en Belgica.

como Pepito no es belga ni nunca ha pisado Belgica, Manolito cuando reciba los 50,000eu de Pepito no va a tener que declarar nada.

Si Pepito hubiera vivido 1 año en Belgica Manolito no se escapa de pagar al fisco.

Esto es asi en un cojón de paises....me extraña que sea tan fácil...no?

Imagino que se me escapa algo bastante clave


----------



## bladu (21 Oct 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Veo varios casos de conocidos que usan loopholes en la legislacion del impuesto de donaciones (gift tax) en varios paises europeos..para entrar dinero al pais a saco.
> 
> ejemplo:
> .Pepito manda dinero a Manolito, que vive en Belgica.
> ...




Deja de cebar el hilo con estas chorradas. No flipes.

¿En un monton de paises? Dime cuales y donde esta es referencia a ese loophole.

Si eso es así, que garantia tiene Pepito que Manolito ( por muy familiar que sea), le diga "lo siento, tu dinero ya no es tuyo es mio" Y si quieres vas a denunciarlo, pero casi mejor que te calles, de lo contrario ya te denunciare ante la hacienda de tu pais, por evadir al fisco y veras entonces lo que es bueno.


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Oct 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Deja de cebar el hilo con estas chorradas. No flipes.
> 
> ¿En un monton de paises? Dime cuales y donde esta es referencia a ese loophole.
> 
> Si eso es así, que garantia tiene Pepito que Manolito ( por muy familiar que sea), le diga "lo siento, tu dinero ya no es tuyo es mio" Y si quieres vas a denunciarlo, pero casi mejor que te calles, de lo contrario ya te denunciare ante la hacienda de tu pais, por evadir al fisco y veras entonces lo que es bueno.



Pareces tonto macho.

te estoy diciendo que se puede enviar dinero entre familiares/amigos sin tenerlo que declarar, solo por el mero hecho que el donante ni vive ni tiene la nacionalidad del pais de destino del dinero.

Nadie ha hablado de robar nada, subnormal.

es un 'gift', cosa que si haces eso mismo...donar o recibir dinero entre familiares en España te toca declararlo...aunque el que te lo dé viva en la China Popular y nunca haya pisado Spain.


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

Acabo de hacer nuevos contactos bancarios: puedo abrir cuentas bancarias offshore en Lituania, USA, Singapur y Lienchtenstein a sociedades offshore remotamente


----------



## euromelon (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Acabo de hacer nuevos contactos bancarios: puedo abrir cuentas bancarias offshore en Lituania, USA, Singapur y Lienchtenstein a sociedades offshore remotamente



Todo lo que no sea Lgt o llb en lietchestein es segundo nivel . Me cuesta creer que algún banco de ese país se preste a ser usado por una offshore para banca transaccional

Singapur ñej algún día lo explicaré 

Usa hay dos buenas opciones

Lituania curioso


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Nov 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Deja de cebar el hilo con estas chorradas. No flipes.
> 
> ¿En un monton de paises? Dime cuales y donde esta es referencia a ese loophole.
> 
> Si eso es así, que garantia tiene Pepito que Manolito ( por muy familiar que sea), le diga "lo siento, tu dinero ya no es tuyo es mio" Y si quieres vas a denunciarlo, pero casi mejor que te calles, de lo contrario ya te denunciare ante la hacienda de tu pais, por evadir al fisco y veras entonces lo que es bueno.



ni hagas caso a estos 2 mangantes PAradise_ man y euromelo , ellos solos se hacen el juego para desplumar al incauto..


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea Lgt o llb en lietchestein es segundo nivel . Me cuesta creer que algún banco de ese país se preste a ser usado por una offshore para banca transaccional
> 
> Singapur ñej algún día lo explicaré
> 
> ...



Las comisiones y el deposito en Lienchestein, son altos eso si....pero aceptan offshores una vez que valoren los riesgos del cliente
Singapur es la suiza asiatica(a pesar de ser una dictadura) 
En USA trabajo con bancos de Miami y de Puerto Rico(ojo, trabajo con bancos retail de la isla con oficina de banca internacional, no solo con IFEs e IBEs)
Sobre Lituania, bueno, los bancod de paises balticos siempre fueron amigables 
Ademas de estos, tambien abro cuentas en otras jurisdicciones, como Mauricio, Panamá, Santa Lucia, Antigua,Anguila,Dominica,BVI,Belice,Nevis...
Y si alguien se plantea viajar, Taiwan


----------



## euromelon (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Las comisiones y el deposito en Lienchestein, son altos eso si....pero aceptan offshores una vez que valoren los riesgos del cliente
> Singapur es la suiza asiatica(a pesar de ser una dictadura)
> En USA trabajo con bancos de Miami y de Puerto Rico(ojo, trabajo con bancos retail de la isla con oficina de banca internacional, no solo con IFEs e IBEs)
> Sobre Lituania, bueno, los bancod de paises balticos siempre fueron amigables
> ...



Al 99 Xc de los foreros no los aceptarían en lietchestein y me quedo corto


----------



## euromelon (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Las comisiones y el deposito en Lienchestein, son altos eso si....pero aceptan offshores una vez que valoren los riesgos del cliente
> Singapur es la suiza asiatica(a pesar de ser una dictadura)
> En USA trabajo con bancos de Miami y de Puerto Rico(ojo, trabajo con bancos retail de la isla con oficina de banca internacional, no solo con IFEs e IBEs)
> Sobre Lituania, bueno, los bancod de paises balticos siempre fueron amigables
> ...



Es curioso no nombras paraguay ni Uruguay . Mejor


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ni hagas caso a estos 2 mangantes PAradise_ man y euromelo , ellos solos se hacen el juego para desplumar al incauto..



Voy a hablar por mi.
Aqui el unico que despluma a incautos es el Estado.
Llevo años en el foro y siempre he dado consejos GRATIS, si bien es cierto que he montado un negocio de asesoria y gestoria, no he tenido nada que esconder y mis clientes, entre los que se incluyen foreros, me conocen en persona ,saben mi nombre y que soy una persona honrada y trabajadora que realiza el servicio por el que es contratado.
No se si es un troll o un ignorante pero le ruego que ni me mencione, no sea que se convierta en uno de los incauto que desplumo, pero por la via legal por supuesto(¿ha oido hablar de los delitos contra el honor y calumnias?).
Que tenga un buen dia


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Es curioso no nombras paraguay ni Uruguay . Mejor



Exigen viaje, y para eso, mejor Taiwan


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Al 99 Xc de los foreros no los aceptarían en lietchestein y me quedo corto



Siempre se puede mandar y que te pre-aprueben o no


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Voy a hablar por mi.
> Aqui el unico que despluma a incautos es el Estado.
> Llevo años en el foro y siempre he dado consejos GRATIS, si bien es cierto que he montado un negocio de asesoria y gestoria, no he tenido nada que esconder y mis clientes, entre los que se incluyen foreros, me conocen en persona ,saben mi nombre y que soy una persona honrada y trabajadora que realiza el servicio por el que es contratado.
> No se si es un troll o un ignorante pero le ruego que ni me mencione, no sea que se convierta en uno de los incauto que desplumo, pero por la via legal por supuesto(¿ha oido hablar de los delitos contra el honor y calumnias?).
> Que tenga un buen dia



por via legal honor y camlumnias ? pero tu eres gilipollas ajajaaj... venga pidele mi IP a calopez y me denuncias payaso... ni sabes lo que es eso ,,oyes campanas y las sueltas...


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> por via legal honor y camlumnias ? pero tu eres gilipollas ajajaaj... venga pidele mi IP a calopez y me denuncias payaso... ni sabes lo que es eso ,,oyes campanas y las sueltas...



lo se mejor que tu


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> lo se mejor que tu



pero vamos a ver capullo eso sera contra tu persona privada con nombres y apellidos . aqui solo estoy revelando que sois unos mangantes que vais a la caza del incauto , eso es hasta una obligacion ciudadana denunciar delitos no se si eso lo sabes doctor lisensiado..

con el otro "capullo" ya tuve una discusion por privado y es otro que va a saco.. pos fale eso os vais a pillar...


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pero vamos a ver capullo eso sera contra tu persona privada con nombres y apellidos . aqui solo estoy revelando que sois unos mangantes que vais a la caza del incauto , eso es hasta una obligacion ciudadana denunciar delitos no se si eso lo sabes doctor lisensiado..
> 
> con el otro "capullo" ya tuve una discusion por privado y es otro que va a saco.. pos fale eso os vais a pillar...



Un nick o usuario va ligado a una identidad, hay jurisprudencia sobre ello y sigue siendo calumniar al llamarme ladron..
.
Ni voy a la caza de nadie ni cometo delito alguno


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Un nick o usuario va ligado a una identidad, hay jurisprudencia sobre ello y sigue siendo calumniar al llamarme ladron..
> .
> Ni voy a la caza de nadie ni cometo delito alguno



coadyuvas a la comision de delitos , eres colaborador necesario por tanto plenamente imputable bajo el codigo penal.


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> coadyuvas a la comision de delitos , eres colaborador necesario por tanto plenamente imputable bajo el codigo penal.



1.Falso, mis servicios son plenamente legales, el usuario final es el responsable del uso que da a la estructura montada

2. La jurisdiccion desde la que presto mis servicios, no reconoce sentencias internacionales


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> 1.Falso, mis servicios son plenamente legales, el usuario final es el responsable del uso que da a la estructura montada
> 
> 2. La jurisdiccion desde la que presto mis servicios, no reconoce sentencias internacionales



bueno eso lo investigara la fiscalia...ya veremos..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> 1.Falso, mis servicios son plenamente legales, el usuario final es el responsable del uso que da a la estructura montada
> 
> 2. La jurisdiccion desde la que presto mis servicios, no reconoce sentencias internacionales



bueno eso lo investigara la fiscalia...ya veremos..


----------



## euromelon (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Exigen viaje, y para eso, mejor Taiwan



No no exigen


----------



## euromelon (5 Nov 2021)

Block al imbécil


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No no exigen



A mi, al menos 2 años atras si me pidieron viajar o tener permiso de residencia idem con Costa Rica


----------



## euromelon (5 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> A mi, al menos 2 años atras si me pidieron viajar o tener permiso de residencia idem con Costa Rica



En paraguay es todo quien conozcas 

A costa rica jamás le he visto la gracia respecto a Panamá 

Has bloqueado al imbécil? Te lo recomiendo


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> En paraguay es todo quien conozcas
> 
> A costa rica jamás le he visto la gracia respecto a Panamá
> 
> Has bloqueado al imbécil? Te lo recomiendo



Cuentame mas de Paraguay...
Costa Rica es mas discreto que Panama y puedes operar casinos online sin licencia.
no, simplemente paso de el


----------



## euromelon (6 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Cuentame mas de Paraguay...
> Costa Rica es mas discreto que Panama y puedes operar casinos online sin licencia.
> no, simplemente paso de el



Que quieres saber ?
Y diré hasta donde pueda ...


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Que quieres saber ?
> Y diré hasta donde pueda ...



Apertura de cuentas remotas en Uruguay y Paraguay y si para un Europeo merece la pena, en especial para las sociedades offshore.
Uruguay fue hace tiempo la Suiza de Sudamerica, pero tengo entendido que el abuelo se cargo el tema


----------



## euromelon (6 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Apertura de cuentas remotas en Uruguay y Paraguay y si para un Europeo merece la pena, en especial para las sociedades offshore.
> Uruguay fue hace tiempo la Suiza de Sudamerica, pero tengo entendido que el abuelo se cargo el tema



Bueno paraguay merece la pena si quieres diversificar y obtener buenos intereses en dolarws o te interesa invertir en el mercado paraguayo. Luego o mañana te mando mp


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Bueno paraguay merece la pena si quieres diversificar y obtener buenos intereses en dolarws o te interesa invertir en el mercado paraguayo. Luego o mañana te mando mp



Perfecto, cuando eso hablamos


----------



## Paradise_man (13 Nov 2021)

Acabo de conseguir un contacto maravilloso, ahora puedo ofrecer sociedades en Panama con acciones al portador y cuenta bancaria. Las acciones son custodiadas por el banco


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Acabo de hacer nuevos contactos bancarios: puedo abrir cuentas bancarias offshore en Lituania, USA, Singapur y Lienchtenstein a sociedades offshore remotamente



hasta que no tengas una web, con tu nombre, fotos de tu oficina y el IBAN para poder pedir informacion crediticia...tu chiringuito apesta.

y digo chiringuito porque la realidad es esta...hasta que no pongas una web como las de cualquier despacho europeo con oficinas en chipre, vaduz, lisboa, bucarest etc.....huele muy mal lo tuyo.

porque hay despachos que dán la cara y tu no? queda fatal de cara al publico, las cosas como sean


el.hilo para pasar la tarde mola. mis dieses


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hasta que no tengas una web, con tu nombre, fotos de tu oficina y el IBAN para poder pedir informacion crediticia...tu chiringuito apesta.
> 
> y digo chiringuito porque la realidad es esta...hasta que no pongas una web como las de cualquier despacho europeo con oficinas en chipre, vaduz, lisboa, bucarest etc.....huele muy mal lo tuyo.
> 
> ...



En ello estoy, pero mis clientes saben mi nombre y que me gusta quedar en persona


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Nov 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> En ello estoy, pero mis clientes saben mi nombre y que me gusta quedar en persona



asi no vas a escalar el negocio macho.

good luck


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> asi no vas a escalar el negocio macho.
> 
> good luck



poco a poco, ademas un despacho en la UE es mala idea(obligacion de chivarte)


----------



## raultaboraz (20 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hasta que no tengas una web, con tu nombre, fotos de tu oficina y el IBAN para poder pedir informacion crediticia...tu chiringuito apesta.
> 
> y digo chiringuito porque la realidad es esta...hasta que no pongas una web como las de cualquier despacho europeo con oficinas en chipre, vaduz, lisboa, bucarest etc.....huele muy mal lo tuyo.
> 
> ...



Agree 100% qué menos que una web con datos bien claros 

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Nov 2021)

todo muy Paco


----------



## Paradise_man (20 Nov 2021)

raultaboraz dijo:


> Agree 100% qué menos que una web con datos bien claros
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk



No os preocupeis, es algo que tengo pendiente


----------



## euromelon (23 Nov 2021)

caroxxxxxxx dijo:


> Si tenés dudas sobre el manejo del patrimonio en tu pareja, tal vez tengas que recurrir a investigar un poco. Y por eso muchas veces es necesario saber como hackear hangouts. De hecho las económicas son una de las tres razónes más comunes son el c*ontrol parental. Los niños muchas veces se escapan del control y hay que saber de qué hablan y con quién lo hacen. También un motivo para saber cómo Hackear cuentas de Hangouts es vigilar a los empleados y su productividad. Sin embargo, la razón por la que la mayoría de los usuarios quiere saber *como hackear cuentas de hangouts gratis es para descubrir si sus parejas les son infieles. En el artículo ¡Descubre como hackear Hangouts de forma rápida y sencilla! podrás encontrar más detalles.



Spam spam spam spam


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Spam spam spam spam



ayer lo denuncie pero @calopez esta de vacaciones


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Dic 2021)

no haces descuentos de black friday @Paradise_man ?¿ 

dame ideas para optimizar la carga fiscal residiendo en paises bajos, para un autonomo que factura 400-500 al dia.

demuestrameC que eres digno de mis euros! 

de donde me puedo hacer residente para no tener que declarar iva en mis facturas??


----------



## Paradise_man (1 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> no haces descuentos de black friday @Paradise_man ?¿
> 
> dame ideas para optimizar la carga fiscal residiendo en paises bajos, para un autonomo que factura 400-500 al dia.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja hazte residente fiscal en Chipre y con una empresa offshore facturas (y te facturan) sin IVA respecto a clientes europeos.
En Chipre harán la vista gorda respecto a tus sociedades offshore y Yu no tendrás que declarar IVA en tus facturas


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Dic 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Jajajaja hazte residente fiscal en Chipre y con una empresa offshore facturas (y te facturan) sin IVA respecto a clientes europeos.
> En Chipre harán la vista gorda respecto a tus sociedades offshore y Yu no tendrás que declarar IVA en tus facturas



pero esto es asi ' sin mas' ??

joder todas las empresas de donde vivo serian chipriotas si fuera tan facil no?


----------



## euromelon (3 Dic 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Jajajaja hazte residente fiscal en Chipre y con una empresa offshore facturas (y te facturan) sin IVA respecto a clientes europeos.
> En Chipre harán la vista gorda respecto a tus sociedades offshore y Yu no tendrás que declarar IVA en tus facturas




Si eso funciona es por la escasez de inspectores de Hacienda en Chipre.....


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pero esto es asi ' sin mas' ??
> 
> joder todas las empresas de donde vivo serian chipriotas si fuera tan facil no?





euromelon dijo:


> Si eso funciona es por la escasez de inspectores de Hacienda en Chipre.....



En Chipre hay 3 inspectores para toda la isla y tienen órdenes de no molestar a los extranjeros...
Todos mis agentes de ahí lo dicen


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (2 Ene 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> En Chipre hay 3 inspectores para toda la isla y tienen órdenes de no molestar a los extranjeros...
> Todos mis agentes de ahí lo dicen



En este vídeo este señor habla de una fórmula para no pagar impuestos de dividendos obtenidos en bolsa América con LLC y algo más.o ves viable en España? Por qué dice que con esa fórmula no pagas nada.


----------



## euromelon (2 Ene 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> En Chipre hay 3 inspectores para toda la isla y tienen órdenes de no molestar a los extranjeros...
> Todos mis agentes de ahí lo dicen



No me llegan buenas noticias de Chipre . Supongo que a ti tampoco . Hasta ahí diré .


----------



## euromelon (2 Ene 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> En este vídeo este señor habla de una fórmula para no pagar impuestos de dividendos obtenidos en bolsa América con LLC y algo más.o ves viable en España? Por qué dice que con esa fórmula no pagas nada.



No voy a escuchar a un Calvo . Me la suda los dividendos de la bolsa de eeeuu


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> No me llegan buenas noticias de Chipre . Supongo que a ti tampoco . Hasta ahí diré .



Ahora mismo estoy trabajando con Rumania con eso lo digo todo....espero que se calme un poco todo y vuelvan mejores días por esa jurisdicción....


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Ene 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> En este vídeo este señor habla de una fórmula para no pagar impuestos de dividendos obtenidos en bolsa América con LLC y algo más.o ves viable en España? Por qué dice que con esa fórmula no pagas nada.



Estoy fuera unos días....en cuanto esté de vuelta miro con tranquilidad el vídeo jeje


----------



## euromelon (3 Ene 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy trabajando con Rumania con eso lo digo todo....espero que se calme un poco todo y vuelvan mejores días por esa jurisdicción....



Curioso . Que aporta que no tengan otros países de la zona más honestos,?


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Curioso . Que aporta que no tengan otros países de la zona más honestos,?



IRPF al 10%,tengo buenos abogados ahí que me ayudan con el papeleo y microempresas al 1% de IS hasta 1M€


----------



## euromelon (3 Ene 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> IRPF al 10%,tengo buenos abogados ahí que me ayudan con el papeleo y microempresas al 1% de IS hasta 1M€



Abogados rumanow? Ñej llamame anticuado
Me paso del micro


----------



## George A (4 Ene 2022)

¿Qué pasa en Chipre?


----------



## Paradise_man (21 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Abogados rumanow? Ñej llamame anticuado
> Me paso del micro



Tengo uno de los mejores abogados de Rumanía....de hecho lleva a gente muy importante de ahí


----------



## George A (21 Ene 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Tengo uno de los mejores abogados de Rumanía....de hecho lleva a gente muy importante de ahí



¿Qué ha cambiado en Chipre?


----------



## Paradise_man (21 Ene 2022)

George A dijo:


> ¿Qué ha cambiado en Chipre?



Muchas medidas covidiotas + impuestos verdes + impuestos a los dividendos offshore y royalties....pero conociendo Chipre..... No van a controlarlo


----------



## euromelon (21 Ene 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Tengo uno de los mejores abogados de Rumanía....de hecho lleva a gente muy importante de ahí



Yo es que si no es de Suiza o de la agencia que no puede ser nombrada no me fio


----------



## Paradise_man (21 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Yo es que si no es de Suiza o de la agencia que no puede ser nombrada no me fio



Es Oro amigo....Oro puro


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy trabajando con Rumania con eso lo digo todo....espero que se calme un poco todo y vuelvan mejores días por esa jurisdicción....



por que citan georgia ahora muchos de los offshorers ? tienes algo por ahi ?


----------



## Paradise_man (2 Feb 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> por que citan georgia ahora muchos de los offshorers ? tienes algo por ahi ?



Hace tiempo se puso de moda.... Para abrir cuentas y demás.... Podría abrir cuentas y sociedades.... pero la seguridad jurídica es ....


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (2 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Hace tiempo se puso de moda.... Para abrir cuentas y demás.... Podría abrir cuentas y sociedades.... pero la seguridad jurídica es ....



Creo que dentro de unos años va a pertenecer a la ue con lo cual, el poco atractivo que podía tener ese país para los inversores lo perderá por completo


----------



## Paradise_man (2 Feb 2022)

Xio Kha Go Du Roo dijo:


> Creo que dentro de unos años va a pertenecer a la ue con lo cual, el poco atractivo que podía tener ese país para los investigadores lo perderá por completo



No creo pero no descarto la posibilidad de que se plieguen a los deseos de la UE respecto a fiscalidad


----------



## Paradise_man (7 Feb 2022)

escarabat dijo:


>



Que coño tiene que ver el pepinillo ese con el tema?
@calopez se te escapan los streamers Paco de mierda y guarrean hilos de todo tipo


----------



## Ds_84 (17 May 2022)

@Paradise_man lanzo una pregunta al aire que si alguien sabe sumar 2+2 puede dar mucho juego...

imaginemos, en un ejercicio de imaginación muy imaginativa.....

que alguien tiene pisos en bozalistán, pero que no puede pagar el ibi porque hay un biruH....

Que pasa si esos pisos forman parte de una empresa inscrita en la isla de Nevis?

Que pasa si alguna admón denuncia a un particular, siendo imposible la denuncia contra particulares en la isa de Nevis?

Que pasa si alguna admón quiere reclamar un pago de un inmueble registrado en la isla de Nevis? Pagará el ayuntamiento 100,000 USD para tramitar la denuncia ante la Corte Suprema de Nevis?

:

saludos!


----------



## Paradise_man (17 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Paradise_man lanzo una pregunta al aire que si alguien sabe sumar 2+2 puede dar mucho juego...
> 
> imaginemos, en un ejercicio de imaginación muy imaginativa.....
> 
> ...



Esto es Bozalistan.... Las administraciones públicas a.k.a el Estado,se saltan a la torera todo lo relativo a los derechos y la seguridad jurídica especialmente en cuanto le afecta al bolsillo.
Lo que haría sería embargarte el piso por no pagar el IBI y tan contentos


----------



## Ds_84 (17 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Esto es Bozalistan.... Las administraciones públicas a.k.a el Estado,se saltan a la torera todo lo relativo a los derechos y la seguridad jurídica especialmente en cuanto le afecta al bolsillo.
> Lo que haría sería embargarte el piso por no pagar el IBI y tan contentos



Si, yo también lo creo.

Pero se me hace difícil, visualizar como una admón se pone en contacto con el propietario del piso (LLC inscrita en Nevis), cuando solo puede comunicarse con el que tiene el usufructo :

Porqué entonces significaria que la seguridad jurídica no de hispanistán, sino de Saint Kitts y la isla de Nieves sería el conyo de la bernarda, y es exactamente lo contrario.

Habría que doblegar mucho la ley. Sería como quererse comunicar con iberdrola hablando con una farola 

saludos,


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 May 2022)

yo os expongo otro caso, supongamos que registras una empresa en un territorio offshore y ahi haces un ICO y desde ahi te financias. Que no? sujetame el cubata About us | Kyrrex Hay muchas mas asi. Que sabeis de esto?


----------



## Paradise_man (17 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Si, yo también lo creo.
> 
> Pero se me hace difícil, visualizar como una admón se pone en contacto con el propietario del piso (LLC inscrita en Nevis), cuando solo puede comunicarse con el que tiene el usufructo :
> 
> ...



Simplemente lo pondrían en el BOE(si no se puede contactar, todo va al BOE) y santas pascuas.... Es más, para comprar una vivienda tendrías que registrar la sociedad de Nevis en España como empresa extranjera y sacarte un CIF. Eso implica que tienes que tener a un representante en España al que le notificarían todo.... Pero como digo, si no pueden contactar lo ponen en el BOE


----------



## Paradise_man (19 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> yo os expongo otro caso, supongamos que registras una empresa en un territorio offshore y ahi haces un ICO y desde ahi te financias. Que no? sujetame el cubata About us | Kyrrex Hay muchas mas asi. Que sabeis de esto?



Bonito exchange no lo conocía.
Registrar una ICO en un territorio offshore se suele hacer porque por lo general están desregulados... Pero el problema es acceso a bancos


----------



## Paradise_man (19 May 2022)

Por cierto.... actualmente estoy trabajando con un banco de Panamá que ofrece cuenta de ahorros con unos intereses en dólares del 1.10% y apertura de cuenta remota


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Por cierto.... actualmente estoy trabajando con un banco de Panamá que ofrece cuenta de ahorros con unos intereses en dólares del 1.10% y apertura de cuenta remota



el dia que te hagas una weB como dios mandaC te bañaras en billetes. mientrastanto tienes que ir anunciandote como el alfilador por los pueblos


----------



## dosuno (19 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> el dia que te hagas una weB como dios mandaC te bañaras en billetes. mientrastanto tienes que ir anunciandote como el alfilador por los pueblos



jajaja! tal cual 



Paradise_man dijo:


> Por cierto.... actualmente estoy trabajando con un banco de Panamá que ofrece cuenta de ahorros con unos intereses en dólares del 1.10% y apertura de cuenta remota



nombre del banco?
eres @Huisnaet?
No es trolleo, realmente tengo curiosidad por info concreta de ese país, por su tributación territorial y facilidad para obtener y mantener la residencia fiscal allí.
El país tampoco está nada mal para pasar algunas temporadas


----------



## Paradise_man (20 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> el dia que te hagas una weB como dios mandaC te bañaras en billetes. mientrastanto tienes que ir anunciandote como el alfilador por los pueblos



De momento estoy manteniendo un perfil bajo porque también ando en otros negocios


----------



## Paradise_man (20 May 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> nombre del banco?



Banesco Panamá, tengo muy buenos contactos dentro del banco y me ayudan a abrir cuentas personales y de empresas.


dosuno dijo:


> eres @Huisnaet?



Quién sabe  jajajajaha


dosuno dijo:


> No es trolleo, realmente tengo curiosidad por info concreta de ese país, por su tributación territorial y facilidad para obtener y mantener la residencia fiscal allí.
> El país tampoco está nada mal para pasar algunas temporadas



Bueno como en todos los países con tributación territorial no pagas impuestos por el dinero de fuera de Panamá. Para los no residentes las sociedades no pagan impuesto alguno y la residencia fiscal era antes bastante fácil aunque ha cambiado, pero tengo buenos contactos en el país entre ellos un buen despacho de abogados ahí que me ayudan a conseguirla sin problema. Mantener la residencia fiscal es fácil, al menos te pasas de vez en cuando por ahí,usas la tarjeta del banco panameño y sin problema; a los 3 años tienes el pasaporte y nacionalidad panameña.


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Bonito exchange no lo conocía.
> Registrar una ICO en un territorio offshore se suele hacer porque por lo general están desregulados... Pero el problema es acceso a bancos



La cuestion no es montar la empresa offshore, la mayor cuestion es que problemas te pone una jurisdicccion onshore si una empresa onshore recibe pagos de una jurisdiccion offshore, o bien, si una jurisdiccion offshore puede pagar a un trabajador onshore. Por lo que yo he visto si aunque no se bien como


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Banesco Panamá, tengo muy buenos contactos dentro del banco y me ayudan a abrir cuentas personales y de empresas.



uhm, interesante Panama Will Become a Crypto Tax Haven

*The bill whitelists eight cryptos for use as payment between parties and paying taxes and fees to the government. The whitelisted cryptos: Bitcoin (BTC), Ethereum (ETH), Litecoin (LTC), Stellar (XLM), Algorand (ALGO), Elrond (EGLD), IOTA (MIOTA), and XDC Network (XDC).* It's unclear why these projects were chosen – particularly in the case of XDC Network, which has a much smaller market cap than the other projects listed.

Over 50% of Panamanians are unbanked, so a crypto payment option could help some of these people conduct business. *Like El Salvador, Panama will release an official crypto wallet*. Citizens of El Salvador have been slow to adopt crypto, and it's unclear if Panamanians were clamoring for crypto payment options. Either way, there's a clear path for Panama's financial services industry to benefit from this bill.









Panama's Crypto Law: No Legal Tender, but Digital Assets Exempt From Capital Gains Tax


The sponsor of the freshly-passed legislation spoke on Twitter spaces on Thursday afternoon.




finance.yahoo.com





"*We can't just establish bitcoin because that will be unconstitutional* and if it's unconstitutional, then the project won't happen," said Silva, speaking on Twitter spaces. *Panama has no currency per its constitution, but has officially been on the U.S. dollar for more than a century.*

Additionally, he said, the law treats crypto assets as foreign-source income, which in accordance with Panama's territorial taxation system, *means no taxes on capital gains.*


----------



## Paradise_man (20 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> La cuestion no es montar la empresa offshore, la mayor cuestion es que problemas te pone una jurisdicccion onshore si una empresa onshore recibe pagos de una jurisdiccion offshore, o bien, si una jurisdiccion offshore puede pagar a un trabajador onshore. Por lo que yo he visto si aunque no se bien como



No, el mayor problema es encontrar un banco que quiera abrirte una cuenta.
Lo demás es irrelevante, es más, lo que más problemas ha dado es el hecho de aceptar facturas de empresas offshore, por lo que se suele usar un esquema de 2 sociedades normalmente 1 offshore que recibe los pagos y otra onshore, normalmente una americana o británica que factura


----------



## Paradise_man (20 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> uhm, interesante Panama Will Become a Crypto Tax Haven



Pues quien quiera, que me avise y le abro una cuenta bancaria


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Pues quien quiera, que me avise y le abro una cuenta bancaria



aun necesito investigar mas pero apunto Banesco Panamá - DiarioBitcoin









Banesco Panamá habilitará transferencias internacionales en la red de Ripple


La sucursal de Banesco en Panamá realizó exitosamente sus primeras pruebas de transferencias en la blockchain de Ripple.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## Paradise_man (20 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> aun necesito investigar mas pero apunto Banesco Panamá - DiarioBitcoin



Pues está muy bien ese banco....yo tengo contacto directo con alguien importante del banco que me gestiona todo.


----------



## Alan__ (20 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Si, yo también lo creo.
> 
> Pero se me hace difícil, visualizar como una admón se pone en contacto con el propietario del piso (LLC inscrita en Nevis), cuando solo puede comunicarse con el que tiene el usufructo :
> 
> ...




Y habiendo un usufructuario, pueden realment embargarte el inmueble y echarte?


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> Y habiendo un usufructuario, pueden realment embargarte el inmueble y echarte?



No lo sé, si algo he aprendido durante la plandemia es que la 'gente' (chusma) dá muchas cosas por sentado.

Yo no veo claro que si no pueden contactar con el propietario le vengan a reclamar al usufructuario...

Entonces en el tema de los okupas que? Sería lo mismo :

Yo no tengo tan claro que la Admón te pueda quitar un piso registrado a nombre de una empresa registrada en Nevis donde su legislación OBLIGA ante cualquier reclamación a una de sus empresas (no se pueden denunciar a personas individuales), y para denunciar a empresas hay que aportar $100,000 para iniviar los trámites delante del Tribunal Supremo de Nevis.

Muchos diréis el BOE bla bla..que la abuela fuma y tal...pero yo no lo veo tan claro por el simple hecho de querer 'reclamar un bien inmobiliario' regustrado offshore.

No es tan fácil.

saludos


----------



## Paradise_man (20 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> No lo sé, si algo he aprendido durante la plandemia es que la 'gente' (chusma) dá muchas cosas por sentado.
> 
> Yo no veo claro que si no pueden contactar con el propietario le vengan a reclamar al usufructuario...
> 
> ...



Eso debería ser asi en un país con seguridad jurídica y respeto a la propiedad privada.....esto es Españistan....


----------



## euromelon (22 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Por cierto.... actualmente estoy trabajando con un banco de Panamá que ofrece cuenta de ahorros con unos intereses en dólares del 1.10% y apertura de cuenta remota



En pancholandia ya dan más del 3 xc en dólares a un año


----------



## Paradise_man (22 May 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> En pancholandia ya dan más del 3 xc en dólares a un año



Donde más he visto que den ha sido hace años en Mongolia....daban unos 4-5% los depósitos en dólares pero claro .... A saber quién se arriesga a invertir en dicho país con una burbuja inmobiliaria enorme donde el dinero de los depósitos lo prestaban a tipos de interés de un 15% o similares a los constructores.
Yo de Latinoamérica solo me fío de Panamá,Uruguay, Paraguay y poco más. 
El sistema bancario de Panamá es bastante robusto así que no me preocupa, pero Ecuador o Colombia por ejemplo... Me preocuparía bastante


----------



## euromelon (22 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Donde más he visto que den ha sido hace años en Mongolia....daban unos 4-5% los depósitos en dólares pero claro .... A saber quién se arriesga a invertir en dicho país con una burbuja inmobiliaria enorme donde el dinero de los depósitos lo prestaban a tipos de interés de un 15% o similares a los constructores.
> Yo de Latinoamérica solo me fío de Panamá,Uruguay, Paraguay y poco más.
> El sistema bancario de Panamá es bastante robusto así que no me preocupa, pero Ecuador o Colombia por ejemplo... Me preocuparía bastante



Paraguay precisamente .


----------



## Paradise_man (22 May 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Paraguay precisamente .



y los depósitos en dólares? Normalmente esos tipos están con depósitos en guaraníes....

Por cierto tengo un banco offshore en Isla de Man que me abre cuentas a empresas offshore tipo Seychelles, Belize, Panamá o BVI


----------



## euromelon (22 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> y los depósitos en dólares? Normalmente esos tipos están con depósitos en guaraníes....
> 
> Por cierto tengo un banco offshore en Isla de Man que me abre cuentas a empresas offshore tipo Seychelles, Belize, Panamá o BVI



Mirate el banco visión mismo


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 May 2022)

Panama tiene una cosa que me gusta, y es que como no tiene moneda, el gobierno no deberia tener expectativas de CBDC dar por culo a las cryptos.

Pero tiene una cosa que no me gusta: la ley te obliga a hacer KYC a tus clientes y eso el limitaria el alcance de tu ICO casi a inversores institucionales






Cryptocurrency license in Panama | Licensing cryptocurrency exchange in Panama


Panama is rapidly updating its financial legislation and is considered internationally a promising state for FinTech's business. In addition to loyal taxation and official support for blockchain technology, the country actively supports cryptocurrency startups




prifinance.com




.​
*The operating company, inter alia, is obliged to:*​
_inform about the goals of their business activities;_
_*collect from customers information required by law on the nature of their professional or commercial activities;*_
_*develop procedures for checking the activities carried out by customers;*_
_provide information on the high-risk nature of transactions and the technical characteristics of the assets;_
_notify legally authorized bodies of suspicious transactions cases._


o quiza ese requisito de KYC solo sea para empresas financieras?









Crypto and Fintech Regulations coming to Panama - Kraemer & Kraemer


Panama has released its final draft to regulate Crypto, Exchanges, Token ICOs, Payment Processors, and the Government partaking in blockchain technology and DAOs.




kraemerlaw.com




.​
7. Mandatory anti-money laundering compliance requirements f*or businesses considered Financial Regulated Companies*, such as Exchanges or Payment Processors.​​aqui el proyecto de ley https://kraemerlaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/Kraemer-Law-Texto-Unico-Crypt.pdf

*Los emisores de valor digital redimible, incluyendo las entidades de valor digital redimible, serán considerados sujetos obligados financieros bajo la Ley 23 de 2015. Como tales, los emisores de valor digital redimible deberán cumplir con medidas de debida diligencia y con todos los demás mecanismos de prevención y control de los riesgos de blanqueo de capitales, financiamiento del terrorismo y financiamiento de la proliferación de armas de destrucción masiva, establecidos en la Ley 23 de 2015.*​
impuestos a las crypto del 4% en panama

al final, no tengo claro si debes exigir KYC a los inversores en tu ICO en panama. creo que hay jurisdicciones que no lo requieren. hay ICO con KYC y otros sin KYC y eso depende dela jurisdiccion. mi idea es hacer KYC solo por encima de cierta cantidad invertida. nadie va a blanquear 100 dolares, digo yo


----------



## Paradise_man (23 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Panama tiene una cosa que me gusta, y es que como no tiene moneda, el gobierno no deberia tener expectativas de CBDC dar por culo a las cryptos.
> 
> Pero tiene una cosa que no me gusta: la ley te obliga a hacer KYC a tus clientes y eso el limitaria el alcance de tu ICO casi a inversores institucionales
> 
> ...



Panamá claro que tiene moneda, el Balboa que está en paridad con el dolar.... Sobre el KYC es obligatorio en todo el mundo financiero en casi la totalidad de los países del mundo....es entendible


----------



## sociedadponzi (23 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Panamá claro que tiene moneda, el Balboa que está en paridad con el dolar.... Sobre el KYC es obligatorio en todo el mundo financiero en casi la totalidad de los países del mundo....es entendible



por.lo que veo es opcional





Paradise_man dijo:


> Sobre el KYC es obligatorio en todo el mundo financiero en casi la totalidad de los países del mundo....es entendible



Hay muchos ICOs sin KYC. Puedo aceptar que no permitas invertir a un tio $30k porque podria esta blanqueando (aceptemos barco con el AML, ok). Pero no puedo aceptar que no permitas invertir 10$ a 3k tios porque nadie blanquea 10$. Entonces hay un punto intermedio entre Full KYC y NO KYC que no se aun en que jurisdiccion es viable.


----------



## Paradise_man (23 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> por.lo que veo es opcional
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro es opcional de hecho circulan ambas monedas tanto dólar como Balboa indistintamente

La mayoría de esos ICOs te piden tu identidad más tarde cuando quieres retirar el dinero


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2022)

Que tranquilo podríamos hablar del europaxbank


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Ago 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Que tranquilo podríamos hablar del europaxbank



La cosa se lío hace un par de años que hubo unas investigaciones de UK,USA y Australia por evasión fiscal a través del europacific bank


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2022)

Europacifibank


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> La cosa se lío hace un par de años que hubo unas investigaciones de UK,USA y Australia por evasión fiscal a través del europacific bank



Conoces este?





BMO U.S. - Personal & Business Banking, Lending & Investing


We're here to help! BMO offers a wide range of personal and business banking services, including bank accounts, mortgages, credit cards, loans and more.



www.bmoharris.com


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Ago 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Conoces este?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el que ha tenido problemas hace poco porque una empresa de estafas Ponzi tenía cuentas ahí no?


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ese es el que ha tenido problemas hace poco porque una empresa de estafas Ponzi tenía cuentas ahí no?



Quedará en nada

Son eficientes


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Ago 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Quedará en nada
> 
> Son eficientes



Es posible.....una pena lo que pasó con EuroPacific


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Es posible.....una pena lo que pasó con EuroPacific



Más pena me dio lo del fbme por poco me libre .

Estoy aburrido y veo que cerró hace unos años el loyal bamk

Conoces alguien que use el hermes bank? Me tuene pinta que no va a durar mucho


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Ago 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Más pena me dio lo del fbme por poco me libre .
> 
> Estoy aburrido y veo que cerró hace unos años el loyal bamk
> 
> Conoces alguien que use el hermes bank? Me tuene pinta que no va a durar mucho



El FBME con sus tarjetas anónimas era la hostia....y pues el loyal bank estaba cantado que iba a caer....
El Hermes para algunos clientes lo he usado, no es mal banco aunque hay otro mucho mejor en Santa Lucía.... ¿Puedo preguntarte porque crees que va a caer?
Sobre el europacific,era la hostia para cuentas transaccionales para empresas pantalla tipo IBC en Seychelles....tenías acceso directo a la FED y demás....no estaba mal, pero tengo alternativas en Puerto Rico y otras jurisdicciones para esto


----------



## bauldepetete (4 Ago 2022)

Hola,
que os parece esto? 

Actual:
Empresa A en un pais Europeo> Me paga por transferencia bancaria a una cuenta que tengo con Iban Español. Soy autónomo residente fiscal en España > presento mi declaración de la renta me quitan casi el 45% y se termino.

la idea:
Empresa A en un país Europeo> paga a una sociedad offshore en U.S.A de la cual yo soy socio.> utilizo una tarjeta de crédito vinculada a la sociedad Americana para compras , viajes , gastos del día a día.


----------



## Paradise_man (4 Ago 2022)

bauldepetete dijo:


> la idea:
> Empresa A en un país Europeo> paga a una sociedad offshore en U.S.A de la cual yo soy socio.> utilizo una tarjeta de crédito vinculada a la sociedad Americana para compras , viajes , gastos del día a día.



Hay un montaje mucho mejor con dos sociedades espejo de tal manera que la sociedad americana en realidad no tenga actividad mientras que la que reciba el dinero sea otra....
No es muy recomendable tener una sociedad americana activa debido a las declaraciones anuales y demás formularios que debes mandar al IRS para el compliance y los posibles problemas fiscales que puedes tener al exponerte bajo la diana del IRS .... Además, hay mucho mejor acceso bancario en otras jurisdicciones offshore (conseguir una cuenta bancaria para una sociedad americana es bastante complicado)


----------



## euromelon (5 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> El FBME con sus tarjetas anónimas era la hostia....y pues el loyal bank estaba cantado que iba a caer....
> El Hermes para algunos clientes lo he usado, no es mal banco aunque hay otro mucho mejor en Santa Lucía.... ¿Puedo preguntarte porque crees que va a caer?
> Sobre el europacific,era la hostia para cuentas transaccionales para empresas pantalla tipo IBC en Seychelles....tenías acceso directo a la FED y demás....no estaba mal, pero tengo alternativas en Puerto Rico y otras jurisdicciones para esto



Oficina de representación de todos los países del mundo posibles en....Bulgaria 

Y no se muy cutrosa la página sin datos


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Ago 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Oficina de representación de todos los países del mundo posibles en....Bulgaria
> 
> Y no se muy cutrosa la página sin datos



Es un banco que ha estado desde hace muchos años.....pero si, es algo extraño ese banco, de hecho me acuerdo que una vez solicite información y la recibí después de un año de espera.
El otro banco de Santa Lucía es mucho mejor, con mejores bancos corresponsales y mucho más sólido.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Hay un montaje mucho mejor con dos sociedades espejo de tal manera que la sociedad americana en realidad no tenga actividad mientras que la que reciba el dinero sea otra....
> No es muy recomendable tener una sociedad americana activa debido a las declaraciones anuales y demás formularios que debes mandar al IRS para el compliance y los posibles problemas fiscales que puedes tener al exponerte bajo la diana del IRS .... Además, hay mucho mejor acceso bancario en otras jurisdicciones offshore (conseguir una cuenta bancaria para una sociedad americana es bastante complicado)



Estás describiendo el típico Holding para 'separar' la responsabilidad civil de los 'ingresos' en caso de litigio/demanda...o tienes más chicha en la chistera?

A mi también me parece un follón USA (Delaware) estando Malta, Estonia o Bulgaria incluso...y territorios de ultramar del UK que con una empresa paco incorporada en Jersey/Guernsey te dá mucho juego.

por no hablar de la niña de mis ojos...Isla de Nieves!

saludos


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Ago 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Estás describiendo el típico Holding para 'separar' la responsabilidad civil de los 'ingresos' en caso de litigio/demanda...o tienes más chicha en la chistera?
> 
> A mi también me parece un follón USA (Delaware) estando Malta, Estonia o Bulgaria incluso...y territorios de ultramar del UK que con una empresa paco incorporada en Jersey/Guernsey te dá mucho juego.
> 
> ...



De lo que estoy hablando es algo más elaborado....es un sistema para no solo cubrirte de litigios y demandas sino para además dar de cara al exterior una mejor impresión que la que darías con un montaje simple offshore.
Por ejemplo:
Una LLC Americana llamada Paradise LLC que se dedica a la programación, factura a Paco SL por sus servicios, pero la cuenta bancaria a la que Paco SL manda el dinero realmente le pertenece a Paradise LLC que es una LLC de Belice...
De esa manera no espantas a tu cliente, Paco SL y este cliente no tendría problema alguno de desgravarse la factura de Paradise LLC


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Ago 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> por no hablar de la niña de mis ojos...Isla de Nieves!



la de mis ojos es SVG pero tambien habia visto Nives, xq deberia de interesarme Nives? 







PD: hay q hacer los deberes macho q nos pilla el toro


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ago 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> la de mis ojos es SVG pero tambien habia visto Nives, xq deberia de interesarme Nives?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Básicamente Saint Kitts & Nevis ignorará cualquier reclamación legal que implique a una empresa registrada en las islas...además el sistema judicial no acepta abogados extranjeros (USanos o Europeos), la ley obliga a usar abogados nacionales, pero estos no están obligados a litigar ya que la ley les permite alegar conflicto de intereses -pueden ser directores de estas o haber trabajado con ellas-...pero no solo eso...
La isla de Nieves ignora cualquier petición de cualquier organismo internacional de congelar activos o incluso de embargos por parte de organismos fiscales o reguladores.

Creo que no me dejo nada.....ahmm...ah bueno si...  ...para iniciar un litigio legal contra una empresa incorporada en las islas, el interesado debe abonar una fianza de 100,000 USD y en caso de prosperar se topa con toda la retahila de limitaciones que benefician al beneficiario del Trust.

Para mi es el life hack brutal, incluso para peoteger dinero de ser tasado serviría y cada vez más bancos locales ofrecen productos UCITS (estandar europeo de inversiones) con lo que tendrías un esquema de protección que aún que no soy experto...para mí que llevo desde 2014 interesandome por los esquemas offshore...es de lo mejor que he visto..ibckuso no hay ni que 'declarar' actividad. Incluso un inspector de hacienda en centro europa me reconoció un dia que es la jurisdicción que directamente ignoran en caso de reclamaciones/embargos porque no les sale a cuenta por cada causa desembolsar 100,000 USD...de locos!

Aquí te dejo un poco de aperitivo:

To commence legal proceedings on Nevis, a plaintiff has to file a bond of *$100,000* with the Nevis Ministry of Finance before bringing legal action against an international trust. A 2018 amendment to the laws changed the LLC requirement to an amount established by the Nevis High Court, but the bond to litigate a Nevis trust remains at $100,000 U.S. dollars.

***Contingency attorney fees are prohibited in Nevis. A creditor will have to pay out of pocket for the court bond and any legal fees incurred.*** Additionally, in order to bring a case in Nevis, a locally licensed attorney needs to be hired, not a U.S.-barred lawyer. Many of the attorneys licensed in Nevis will be unable to bring a case against local banks and trust companies due to conflict of interest rules.

Nevis offshore trusts are tax-exempt under Nevis tax laws and can be settled by essentially any non-resident. Under the laws of Nevis, self-settled trusts can protect assets: the settlor can also be a beneficiary of the trust and maintain asset protection regardless.

***Nevis does not recognize foreign judgments.*** A court order from the United States, or any other country for that matter, will not have an effect on the island of Nevis. A plaintiff needs to litigate the case in a local court in order to obtain an effective judgment against a Nevis trustee.

***The Nevis trust statute of limitations on fraudulent conveyance is two years from the cause of action.*** That means a Court in Nevis will simply not accept a case claiming fraudulent conveyance and challenging the transfer of assets into the trust once this time period has elapsed.

****Nevis does not allow asset freezing orders.*** Many common law jurisdictions recognize injunctions that can freeze trust assets and prevent the beneficiaries from receiving or moving trust funds. The laws of St. Christopher and Nevis specifically disallow the use of any orders that would interfere with trust property.






The Nevis Asset Protection Trust | What is it? What are the benefits?


A Nevis Asset Protection Trust is simply an asset protection trust established under the laws of St. Kitts and Nevis and administered from the Island of Nevis itself.




blakeharrislaw.com





talueC

***me va chungo el movil no me deja subrayar


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Ago 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Básicamente Saint Kitts & Nevis ignorará cualquier reclamación legal que implique a una empresa registrada en las islas...además el sistema judicial no acepta abogados extranjeros (USanos o Europeos), la ley obliga a usar abogados nacionales, pero estos no están obligados a litigar ya que la ley les permite alegar conflicto de intereses -pueden ser directores de estas o haber trabajado con ellas-...pero no solo eso...
> La isla de Nieves ignora cualquier petición de cualquier organismo internacional de congelar activos o incluso de embargos por parte de organismos fiscales o reguladores.
> 
> Creo que no me dejo nada.....ahmm...ah bueno si...  ...para iniciar un litigio legal contra una empresa incorporada en las islas, el interesado debe abonar una fianza de 100,000 USD y en caso de prosperar se topa con toda la retahila de limitaciones que benefician al beneficiario del Trust.
> ...



suena bien, por desgracia en el tercero de mis videos de arriba dice que Nevis va a introducir CryptoLicencias y que por eso lo hicieron el ICO en SVG. Tu caso suena diferente. Mucho hilo aqui para tirar.....


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ago 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> suena bien, por desgracia en el tercero de mis videos de arriba dice que Nevis va a introducir CryptoLicencias y que por eso lo hicieron el ICO en SVG. Tu casi suena diferente. Mucho hilo aqui para tirar.....



uahh el tema cryptos se me escapa totalmente.
yo lo que busco en mis ratos libres es como blindar de Hacienda 7 cifras para el dia de mañana..y si tengo que usar my pacopyme como parte del plan..pues bienvenido sea.

Me escama un poco que está a tomar por culo  ..al principio piensas...Bahh esto lo tengo en mainland Europe...pero las jurisdicciones top europeas a nivel de solvencia (Liechtenstein, Suiza, Luxemburgo, Monaco etc..Andorra..) no ofrecen ese blindaje..solo 'solvencia'..yo no busco solvencia ni paises triple A. Dentro de la seguridad jurídica busco el blindaje total y por supuesto legal, todo legal.

no hay nada por el estilo a la isla de Nieves. Imaginate la típica jugarreta de funcionario de Hacienda que te reclaman (1)la plusvalía del piso del pueblo que vendió tu abuela...(2)por el camino ven un IBI que no cuadra, (3)una liquidación de IRPF que tampoco les gusta..y de regalo (4)un fallo en el formulario TAL.

Pues estamos hablando de que Hacienda del país que sea...tiene que poner 400,000 USD por empezar a tocarte los cojones y que te notifiquen los tribunales de Nieves 

Es apoteósico...si encima le pudieras sumar alguna ventaja competitiva a nivel crypto..seria la polla en patinete.

talueC


----------



## George A (18 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Hay un montaje mucho mejor con dos sociedades espejo de tal manera que la sociedad americana en realidad no tenga actividad mientras que la que reciba el dinero sea otra....
> No es muy recomendable tener una sociedad americana activa debido a las declaraciones anuales y demás formularios que debes mandar al IRS para el compliance y los posibles problemas fiscales que puedes tener al exponerte bajo la diana del IRS .... Además, hay mucho mejor acceso bancario en otras jurisdicciones offshore (conseguir una cuenta bancaria para una sociedad americana es bastante complicado)



Conseguir una cuenta bancaria para una sociedad americana no es nada complicado. Sé de un allegado cercano que tiene hasta tres diferentes con una LLC y sin moverse de España. Esto me hace sospechar de lo que sabes y ofreces.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Ago 2022)

pregunta abierta, si haces un ICO y te invierten en crypto, en teoria podrias no necesitar cuenta de banco, no es asi?

Simplemente custodias tus crypto y cuando necesites cambiar vas a un exchange

hablo en contexto caribe, no contexto hispanistan


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Ago 2022)

George A dijo:


> Conseguir una cuenta bancaria para una sociedad americana no es nada complicado. Sé de un allegado cercano que tiene hasta tres diferentes con una LLC y sin moverse de España. Esto me hace sospechar de lo que sabes y ofreces.



Es complicado pero no imposible.... Y me refiero a cuentas bancarias en bancos no en entidades de dinero electrónico como Wise o Mercury...
Trabajo con varios bancos en Puerto Rico, Miami y Panamá que las abren y remotamente.
Pero eso no quiere decir que sea imposible, seguramente tú amigo tiene cuenta para su LLC en Wise,Mercury o similares que no son bancos en cuestión sino Entidades de Dinero Electrónico y que para pequeñas cantidades te pueden servir pero no para grandes cantidades.

Es más, te digo que la mayoría de bancos en Estados Unidos te van a pedir un SSN (número de la seguridad social americano) además del EIN que es el que toda LLC americana tiene


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Ago 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> pregunta abierta, si haces un ICO y te invierten en crypto, en teoria podrias no necesitar cuenta de banco, no es asi?
> 
> Simplemente custodias tus crypto y cuando necesites cambiar vas a un exchange
> 
> hablo en contexto caribe, no contexto hispanistan



De hecho es lo que muchos hacen


----------



## George A (18 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Es complicado pero no imposible.... Y me refiero a cuentas bancarias en bancos no en entidades de dinero electrónico como Wise o Mercury...
> Trabajo con varios bancos en Puerto Rico, Miami y Panamá que las abren y remotamente.
> Pero eso no quiere decir que sea imposible, seguramente tú amigo tiene cuenta para su LLC en Wise,Mercury o similares que no son bancos en cuestión sino Entidades de Dinero Electrónico y que para pequeñas cantidades te pueden servir pero no para grandes cantidades.
> 
> Es más, te digo que la mayoría de bancos en Estados Unidos te van a pedir un SSN (número de la seguridad social americano) además del EIN que es el que toda LLC americana tiene



En efecto, son capas tipo Wise, Mercury, Relayfi. En todo caso Bank of America en Florida te la abren presencialmente. Los servicios que piden un número de identificación fiscal aceptan un ITIN (para no residentes) en vez de un SSN.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> De hecho es lo que muchos hacen



ademas no estas violando nada legal ni te pueden perseguir o revisar por nada porque tener crypto no viola ninguna ley hasta que las cambias a fiat, segun creo

el tema es calcular si es facil cambiar en los exchanges y que cantidades y que KYC piden

otra ventaja es q cambias cuando quieres. Si es el banco quien cambia, lo hace cuando toca


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Ago 2022)

George A dijo:


> En efecto, son capas tipo Wise, Mercury, Relayfi. En todo caso Bank of America en Florida te la abren presencialmente. Los servicios que piden un número de identificación fiscal aceptan un ITIN (para no residentes) en vez de un SSN.



Bank of America por lo general en cualquier sucursal de una ciudad grande te abre presencialmente una cuenta bancaria con tu pasaporte, los documentos de la LLC y por lo general un recibo de utilities a tu nombre con una dirección de USA que para los no residentes, normalmente suele ser uno de la compra de una tarjeta sim para el teléfono con dirección del hotel donde estás. 
Luego también hay ciertos bancos cuyo cliente objetivo es el de Latinoamericanos que te abren sin problema una cuenta, tengo varios contactos en ciertos bancos de Miami que incluso me las abren a distancia .
Sobre el tema del ITIN, la mayoría de bancos online suelen pedirte directamente el SSN y no aceptan el ITIN, pero en bancos físicos lo suelen aceptar en lugar del SSN


----------



## nicotoletum (6 Sep 2022)

en principio con un contrato explotacion de vivienda entre la sociedad situada en un pais con baja tributacion y el dueño de la vivienda se podria hacer, por lo que tengo entendido


----------



## AutonomoCansado (19 Oct 2022)

Una consulta, supongamos que recientemente una empresa X en el extranjero no comunitaria (USA o CANADA) decide pagar un bonus.
- Esta empresa requiere una factura
- Esta empresa puede pagar el bono en cryptos
- No tengo la necesidad que el bono sea ingresado en el banco
que haríais para percibirlo de forma integra?


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Oct 2022)

AutonomoCansado dijo:


> Una consulta, supongamos que recientemente una empresa X en el extranjero no comunitaria (USA o CANADA) decide pagar un bonus.
> - Esta empresa requiere una factura
> - Esta empresa puede pagar el bono en cryptos
> - No tengo la necesidad que el bono sea ingresado en el banco
> que haríais para percibirlo de forma integra?



Recibirlo en crypto sin declarar o bien en una cuenta offshore en un país no CRS


----------



## AutonomoCansado (19 Oct 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Recibirlo en crypto sin declarar o bien en una cuenta offshore en un país no CRS



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Respecto a la factura? La empresa pagadora necesita una factura para pasarlo como gastos... uso nombres de facturación habitual?


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Oct 2022)

AutonomoCansado dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Respecto a la factura? La empresa pagadora necesita una factura para pasarlo como gastos... uso nombres de facturación habitual?



Si es posible si, emites una factura para declarar la salida y sin problema....
Por cierto, hay mejores setups que una LLC americana o una LLP de Canadá simple para la mayoría de negocios 
Si necesitas ayuda puedo asesorarte


----------



## mistel (21 Oct 2022)

@Paradise_man puedes hacer una lista con los países en los cuáles no tributan los ingresos obtenidos del extranjero una vez vives en ese país? 
La idea sería vivir en uno de esos países.


----------



## euromelon (22 Oct 2022)

mistel dijo:


> @Paradise_man puedes hacer una lista con los países en los cuáles no tributan los ingresos obtenidos del extranjero una vez vives en ese país?
> La idea sería vivir en uno de esos países.



Hay muchos que clima te gusta


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Oct 2022)

mistel dijo:


> @Paradise_man puedes hacer una lista con los países en los cuáles no tributan los ingresos obtenidos del extranjero una vez vives en ese país?
> La idea sería vivir en uno de esos países.



En todos los países con sistema impositivo territorial por ejemplo, no tributan los ingresos del extranjero.


Te paso lista que encontré en otra web.


Countries with Territorial Tax Systems
The following countries either have a traditional territorial tax system or elements of one at the time of this writing:
Andorra- Territorial taxation, only of nonresidents.
Angola – Territorial taxation.
Anguilla – Territorial taxation.
Bhutan – Territorial taxation.
Botswana – Territorial taxation.
Costa Rica – Territorial taxation.
Cuba – Residential taxation of citizens, territorial taxation of foreigners. Does not tax nonresidents.
Democratic Republic of the Congo – Territorial taxation.
Djibouti – Territorial taxation.
French Polynesia – Territorial taxation.
Georgia – Territorial taxation.
Gibraltar – Territorial taxation.
Guatemala – Territorial taxation.
Hong Kong – Territorial taxation.
Lebanon – Territorial taxation.
Macau – Territorial taxation.
Malawi – Territorial taxation.
Malaysia – Territorial taxation.
Marshall Islands – Territorial taxation.
Micronesia – Territorial taxation.
Namibia – Territorial taxation.
Nicaragua – Territorial taxation.
North Korea – Residential taxation of foreigners, territorial taxation of nonresidents. Does not tax income of resident citizens.Palau – Territorial taxation.
Palestine – Territorial taxation.
Panama – Territorial taxation.
Paraguay – Territorial taxation.
Philippines – Residential taxation of citizens, territorial taxation of foreigners.
Saint Helena – Territorial taxation.
San Marino – Territorial taxation.
Saudi Arabia – Residential taxation of citizens, territorial taxation of foreigners.
Seychelles – Territorial taxation.
Singapore – Territorial taxation.
Somaliland – Territorial taxation.
Syria – Territorial taxation.
Taiwan – Territorial taxation in general, but residential taxation under the alternative minimum tax.
Tokelau – Territorial taxation.
Tuvalu – Territorial taxation.
Zambia – Territorial taxation.


Algunos ejemplos como Corea del Norte o Somalilandia son graciosos lo sé....

Como @euromelon dice, depende del clima que busques puedes elegir uno u otro


----------



## euromelon (23 Oct 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> En todos los países con sistema impositivo territorial por ejemplo, no tributan los ingresos del extranjero.
> 
> 
> Te paso lista que encontré en otra web.
> ...



No es una lista de países . Palestina no es ningún país 99 xc de los bancos te van a mandar a la mierda .

Parece que faltan Chipre malta Irlanda y UK en la lista que con el no dom..

Y también Portugal


----------



## Paradise_man (23 Oct 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> No es una lista de países . Palestina no es ningún país 99 xc de los bancos te van a mandar a la mierda .
> 
> Parece que faltan Chipre malta Irlanda y UK en la lista que con el no dom..
> 
> Y también Portugal



Es una lista de países con fiscalidad territorial....
Luego hay muchos sistemas con fiscalidad non dom o programas similares al NHR de Portugal y demás pero como hay que mirar si te interesa las condiciones particulares que cada uno ofrecen y es algo más complejo, he decidido mantenerlo simple y poner todos los países que ofrecen una fiscalidad territorial.... Obviamente en sitios como Palestina, Somalilandia o Corea del Norte no creo que sean buenos destinos.... Únicamente es una lista neutral de todos los países que ofrecen.


----------



## AliBey (4 Nov 2022)

Alguien me podría indicar cuál sería el mejor camino para constituir una sociedad para este caso:

Tres socios, 1 extracomunitario(No residente en la UE), 1 residente en la UE(España) y otro residente en la UE(Alemania).

Sería para ofrecer servicios digitales a la UE. El objetivo es la facilidad y accesibilidad para empezar a facturar cuanto antes, la presión fiscal no es tan importante en este caso.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (5 Nov 2022)

Qué opináis de las asociaciones "sin ánimo de lucro" que en realidad funcionan como empresas?


----------



## Nefersen (5 Nov 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Qué opináis de las asociaciones "sin ánimo de lucro" que en realidad funcionan como empresas?



He estudiado este tema. Mi conclusión: Para todo lo malo (es decir, en cuanto tengas actividad económica) te ves obligado a mantener la misma burrocracia y los mismos impuestos que una empresa. Para todo lo bueno, no puedes repartir dividendo ni acumular patrimonio. Es decir, una mierda completa.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (6 Nov 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> He estudiado este tema. Mi conclusión: Para todo lo malo (es decir, en cuanto tengas actividad económica) te ves obligado a mantener la misma burrocracia y los mismos impuestos que una empresa. Para todo lo bueno, no puedes repartir dividendo ni acumular patrimonio. Es decir, una mierda completa.



Y para la gente que sólo aspira a tener un sueldo?, yo pensaba que no pagaban tantos impuestos como las sociedades y que se podían pillar subvenciones


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Nov 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Alguien me podría indicar cuál sería el mejor camino para constituir una sociedad para este caso:
> 
> Tres socios, 1 extracomunitario(No residente en la UE), 1 residente en la UE(España) y otro residente en la UE(Alemania).
> 
> ...



Que tipo de servicios digitales? Consultoría? Programación web? De donde es el socio extracomunitario? Necesitaría saber más para poder decir algo


----------



## Skreytingamaður (7 Nov 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No paga impuestos sobre las donaciones, subvenciones o aportaciones de socios, pero sí sobre cualquier otro ingreso. Si la idea es sólo montar un chiringuito que se mantenga de subvenciones públicas, y ponerte un sueldo, es lo ideal, desde luego.
> 
> Si lo que pretendes es llevar a cabo actividades económicas con ella, no es lo ideal.



Muchas gracias por la aclaración. Me temo que para montar un chiringuito hay que tener muy buenos contactos, sin eso va a ser imposible cobrar subvenciones y donaciones.
Mejor sigo con mi idea original de marcharme de aquí y emprender en otro país.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Nov 2022)

St. Kitts and Nevis to adopt Bitcoin Cash as legal tender in 2023


St. Kitts and Nevis Prime Minister Terrance Drew announced plans to adopt Bitcoin Cash as legal tender and mine it as a country.




cryptoslate.com





@Ds_84


----------



## Turbomax (6 Dic 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Que tipo de servicios digitales? Consultoría? Programación web? De donde es el socio extracomunitario? Necesitaría saber más para poder decir algo




Tienes algún grupo de Telegram? me gustaría estar ahí


----------

